# Kondogbia: è super derby Milan Inter a Montecarlo.



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito. 

Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.

Ecco le ultimissime da Di Marzio.

*Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro.*


Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/kondogbia...-attende-lannuncio-vt29273-51.html#post732861


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...



Ribadisco: Galliani va licenziato immediatamente se questo finisce all'Inter.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...




Spettacolo penoso.


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2015)

C'è qualcosa che non quadra. Aspetto mezzanotte...


----------



## The P (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...



Io questo non lo voglio più. Se viene non compratevi le magliette. Ancora deve venire e già lo odio più di Muntari. Vai all'inter e fallisci.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...



Farci fregare da sti pezzenti non lo accetto, non deve esistere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Giugno 2015)

Personalmente sono stanco di questo atteggiamento dell'agente e del giocatore. 

Il gioco al rialzo va bene fino ad un certo puntoe nel limite della decenza, essere a due tavoli a un metro di distanza è vergognoso. Che andasse all'Inter.

Che poi secondo me ritirarci dalla trattativa sarebbe la cosa più intelligente da fare: l'Inter si troverebbe spalle al muro senza soldi per pagarlo.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

pero' una cosa l'ho sempre detta sul forum gobbo dove scrivo abitualmente: ibra e martinez sicuri, kondo un pelo più difficile.
non vorrei averci preso, anche perchè io davo per scontato che se lo perdevate era per l'inserimento di un inglese mica dell'indonesiana!


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...



E' una situazione assurda, grottesca, comica, non ho mai letto una cosa del genere. A questo punto dovremmo rispondere per le rime disturbando i piangina nelle prossime mosse di mercato. Comunque Galliani non doveva muoversi da Montecarlo, ci avrebbe pensato Maiorino per le operazioni "minori".

Galliani..e metti sto lassativo nel bicchiere di Ausilio!


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> C'è qualcosa che non quadra. Aspetto mezzanotte...



... perché mezzanotte? Non credo che tra mezz'ora si saprà nulla.


----------



## Snake (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...



che immensa di figura di letame il condor, ieri una serata intera a parlare con l'entourage e questo oggi aveva l'accordo con l'Inter, ahahahahahaha. A questo punto non so proprio come vada a finire, mi sto scassando le palle anche di questo coso


----------



## 4-3-3 (19 Giugno 2015)

Se avevano i soldi e hanno i soldi perchè non hanno preso Tourè?Perchè hanno trattato Kasami e Melo e poi alla fine hanno dirottato su un giocatore impossibile da prendere per le cifre in gioco come Kondogbia??


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

Kondogbia ha detto sì all'Inter come Rivaldo ha detto sì al Milan nel 2000.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

Se fossi in galliani darei ultimatum e me ne andrei. Non ci servono mercenari. Andasse a quel paese. Voglio proprio vedere se preferisce l'inter.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Personalmente sono stanco di questo atteggiamento dell'agente e del giocatore.
> 
> Il gioco al rialzo va bene fino ad un certo puntoe nel limite della decenza, essere a due tavoli a un metro di distanza è vergognoso. Che andasse all'Inter.
> 
> Che poi secondo me ritirarci dalla trattativa sarebbe la cosa più intelligente da fare: l'Inter si troverebbe spalle al muro senza soldi per pagarlo.




Vediamo fino a che punto si copre di ridicolo il Gallo.


----------



## Kaw (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...


Si è fatta ironia, ma la telefonata di Mancini ha cambiato le carte in tavola, questi lo avevano preso in pratica.
Adesso dobbiamo sottoporci all'asta per l'ingaggio.


----------



## Davidinho22 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...



io comunque non mi sento di dare colpe a galliani, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare?? ha offerto di più sia al monaco che al giocatore, chiudere prima è evidente che non sarebbe stato possibile perchè il giocatore e l'agente hanno prima voluto sentire tutte le campane, Galliani poteva promettere qualunque cosa ma loro avrebbero aspettato comunque. Adesso sinceramente ci capisco poco perchè l'inter a quanto pare ha un'offerta più bassa, sinceramente chi mi sento di insultare sono l'agente e il giocatore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...



Se il Milan offre più soldi al giocatore, e più soldi al Monaco, non capisco dove stia il problema.
Comincio a pensare che di soldi in realtà non ne abbiamo offerti così tanti.

Spero che arrivi presto una buona notizia che cacci via terribili sospetti che mi vengono..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Giugno 2015)

ma lucas a cosa serve???...che ***.. segue galliani a fare se è inutile???


----------



## Tahva (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...


In questi anni di teatrini ridicoli al Milan ne ho visto, ma ridicoli come questo forse non ne ricordo. Ieri Galliani va a cena col giocatore e tutta la sua generazione, e oggi il giocatore dice sì all'Inter? Wow, deve essere stato davvero convincente.
Dio.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Personalmente sono stanco di questo atteggiamento dell'agente e del giocatore.
> 
> Il gioco al rialzo va bene fino ad un certo puntoe nel limite della decenza, essere a due tavoli a un metro di distanza è vergognoso. Che andasse all'Inter.
> 
> Che poi secondo me ritirarci dalla trattativa sarebbe la cosa più intelligente da fare: l'Inter si troverebbe spalle al muro senza soldi per pagarlo.



dovete avere pazienza cari diavoletti, a noi ci hanno sfankulato e presi in giro in parecchi durante i primi 2 anni di rinascita, non potete pretendere tutto subito, bisogna lottare e stare al gioco di questi avidi mercenari e operatori finanziari.
la cosa importante è ripartire, il resto verrà con il tempo, non si recupera credibilità in una sola stagione, datevi almeno un paio d'anni di tempo.
dovete fare 4 o 5 colpi e tornare nei primi 3 in classifica, poi sarà tutto in discesa...


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Se avevano i soldi e hanno i soldi perchè non hanno preso Tourè?Perchè hanno trattato Kasami e Melo e poi alla fine hanno dirottato su un giocatore impossibile da prendere per le cifre in gioco come Kondogbia??



E perché hanno preso Miranda con un prestito oneroso di due anni prima di riscattarlo.


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

Non è vero che chiunque perda ci fa una figuraccia.
L'Inter se ha effettivamente chiuso per Imbula ci ha provato...ma la Doyen ha aiutato il MIlan.
Il Milan invece proprio non ha nessun tipo di "giustificazione" e rimane col cerino in mano e, peggio ancora, con un Inter che ha Imbula-Kondogbia nel proprio centrocampo. UN INCUBO!!!

Viene proprio da dirlo...


----------



## juventino (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...



Da neutrale mi permetto due considerazioni:
1-Come diavolo fa l'Inter ad avere questi soldi? Perché SOLO avendo i soldi possono sedersi al tavolo a fare una trattativa del genere. Che l'indonesiano abbia deviso di mettere il grano?
2-Galliani è completamente alla frutta. Hai i soldi, hai l'accordo com giocatore e società, come può stare ancora a gingillarsi?


----------



## Ciachi (19 Giugno 2015)

Io non sono così esperto come tanti di voi...ma chiedo: non esistono altri giocatori nel mondo forti come questo kokkobia'??? 
Ma non è che alla fine noi non abbiamo nessuno ma proprio nessuno capace di scoprire talenti nel mondo del calcio??


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Comunque a me sto Kondogbia già mi sta sulle scatole.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

ma quindi si può dire con certezza che stanotte una delle 2 chiude sicuro l'affare, almeno questo possiamo dirlo?

su milan channel suma che dice? lui ha un canale preferenziale con galliani..


----------



## ildemone85 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...



i problemi di sto caos sono essenzialmente due, le alternative a kondocoso, saranno dei bidoni spaziali, tipo soriano e baselli, l'altro problema è la figura da clown, con ripercussioni per tutta l'estate, sto demente di fester ci ha messo nel caos, sti viaggi a vuoto hanno stancato, in pratica ieri, non ha combinato nulla.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2015)

Se hai un dirigente davvero capace, lascerebbe sto giocatore che tentenna all'inter e domani ufficializza un altro.
Se Galliani perde Kondo, dimostra:
1) Un semplice incapace. Pure con i soldi fai fatica contro l'Inter, chissà quando dovrai giocartela con Real e co.

2) Non ha un piano B, perché pure Imbula è ormai dell'Inter. Ci tocca aprire altre trattative ed aspettare


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo solo che Ausilio non parta per il Cile va...


----------



## Casnop (19 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Personalmente sono stanco di questo atteggiamento dell'agente e del giocatore.
> 
> Il gioco al rialzo va bene fino ad un certo puntoe nel limite della decenza, essere a due tavoli a un metro di distanza è vergognoso. Che andasse all'Inter.
> 
> Che poi secondo me ritirarci dalla trattativa sarebbe la cosa più intelligente da fare: l'Inter si troverebbe spalle al muro senza soldi per pagarlo.



Ineccepibile. Un atteggiamento consono ad una situazione che non ha precedenti nella storia personale del Galliani dirigente.


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...



Per l'amor del cielo chiudete questa benedetta trattativa non se ne puo più!.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Comunque a me sto Kondogbia già mi sta sulle scatole.



Anche io lo odio in questo momento, però non facciamo l'errore della volpe e l'uva dicendo che se va all'Inter meglio così perchè è un mercenario.

Se non viene, sarà un fallimento epocale, senza scuse.


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

Ma ieri sera fino alle 3 di notte che hanno fatto? Hanno parlato di donne?


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Io non sono così esperto come tanti di voi...ma chiedo: non esistono altri giocatori nel mondo forti come questo kokkobia'???
> Ma non è che alla fine noi non abbiamo nessuno ma proprio nessuno capace di scoprire talenti nel mondo del calcio??



a mio parere ne esistono altri, ma prendibili sul mercato in questo momento e che accettano una squadra senza coppe, ce ne sono molti meno.
su kondogbia, vuoi per un motivo o per un altro, è uno di quelli che dovete per forza puntare.


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> io comunque non mi sento di dare colpe a galliani, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare?? ha offerto di più sia al monaco che al giocatore, chiudere prima è evidente che non sarebbe stato possibile perchè il giocatore e l'agente hanno prima voluto sentire tutte le campane, Galliani poteva promettere qualunque cosa ma loro avrebbero aspettato comunque. Adesso sinceramente ci capisco poco perchè l'inter a quanto pare ha un'offerta più bassa, sinceramente chi mi sento di insultare sono l'agente e il giocatore



Anche secondo me non ha colpe Galliani per questo recupero dell'Inter. Adesso tutti insultano Galliani e lo criticano, ma se poi la trattativa andrà in porto ecco che tutti lo elogieranno e così diventerà il condor micidiale. Tanto è sempre cosi, ci sono abituato... Un sacco di gente vedo che prima attacca in tutti i modi possibili, e poi se alla fine la situazione finisce bene incominciano gli elogi. Nei tifosi il 99% delle volte è cosi


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...


 Non si capisce più niente. Il Milan era a un passo dal giocatore ma Sky dice che l Inder aveva ottenuto il sì del giocatore? Con la cravatta che addirittura ha riaperto la trattativa? Cioè non sono versioni diverse della stessa storia, sono due fatti opposti.


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

senza lucas evitavamo questa buffonata a queste cifre assurde


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...



Arrivati a sto punto aggiungo 10/15 mln e mi presento dal PSG per prendermi Verratti che dà le piste a Kondogbia ed è proprio il giocatore che serve a noi.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma lucas a cosa serve??? segue galliani a fare se è inutile???



Sempre pensato che fosse la "tassa bee". Favore ad un amico.. purtroppo Lucas per ora non ha poteri. Può solo osservare, altrimenti Galliani si offende e va da Berlusconi a piangere,


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

*E' davvero difficile stare dietro a questa trattativa, ragazzi. In tanti anni di forum non siamo mai stati così in difficoltà*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Arrivati a sto punto aggiungo 10/15 mln e mi presento dal PSG per prendermi Verratti che dà le piste a Kondogbia ed è proprio il giocatore che serve a noi.



O Isco, così per dire


----------



## Davidinho22 (19 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Arrivati a sto punto aggiungo 10/15 mln e mi presento dal PSG per prendermi Verratti che dà le piste a Kondogbia ed è proprio il giocatore che serve a noi.



   sarebbe epico


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Pedullà l'Inter, che avrebbe un accordo con Kondogbia, avrebbe offerto 25-26 milioni mentre il Milan sarebbe arrivato a 35 milioni. *


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' davvero difficile stare dietro a questa trattativa, ragazzi. In tanti anni di forum non siamo mai stati così in difficoltà. *



Dai state facendo un ottimo lavoro!Continuate cosi


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se è vero che Kondocoso ha scelto l'Inter nel pomeriggio si dimostra una persona debole e mediocrissima, con un cervello pari a quello dei suoi simili



Lasciamo il razzismo fuori da qua per favore


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...



Secondo me l'ipotesi più probabile è questa:il giocatore a parità di offerta preferisce l'Inter.Se noi offriamo di più abbiamo forse delle possibilità.Ad ogni modo tutto ciò è deprimente.Galliani sarebbe da cacciare seduta stante.


----------



## Iblahimovic (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà l'Inter, che avrebbe un accordo con Kondogbia, avrebbe offerto 25-26 milioni mentre il Milan sarebbe arrivato a 35 milioni. *



e perche il milan dovrebbe pagarlo 10 milioni di piu?


----------



## Davidinho22 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' davvero difficile stare dietro a questa trattativa, ragazzi. In tanti anni di forum non siamo mai stati così in difficoltà. *



e la risposta è semplice! perchè nemmeno in società ci stanno capendo più una fava  (ormai ci rido su)


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' davvero difficile stare dietro a questa trattativa, ragazzi. In tanti anni di forum non siamo mai stati così in difficoltà. *



...era meglio seguire i parametro zero


----------



## 4-3-3 (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà l'Inter, che avrebbe un accordo con Kondogbia, avrebbe offerto 25-26 milioni mentre il Milan sarebbe arrivato a 35 milioni. *



Io questo non capisco. Come possono offrire 10 milioni in meno di noi?


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

Mi toccherà a stare sveglio la notte XD


----------



## sabato (19 Giugno 2015)

Mi sorgono i dubbi che si voglia veramente comprare.
Vedi JM, congelato in attesa che arrivino altri interessati.


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Arrivati a sto punto aggiungo 10/15 mln e mi presento dal PSG per prendermi Verratti che dà le piste a Kondogbia ed è proprio il giocatore che serve a noi.


io ne do 20 x ibra e siamo a posto


----------



## Davidinho22 (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Io questo non capisco. Come possono offrire 10 milioni in meno di noi?



l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che sono forti di un accordo con il giocatore...


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà l'Inter, che avrebbe un accordo con Kondogbia, avrebbe offerto 25-26 milioni mentre il Milan sarebbe arrivato a 35 milioni. *



Fosse vero continuerei a offrirgli un ingaggio inferiore a quello proposto dall'Inter. Voglio proprio vedere come lui e il suo agente riusciranno ad uscirne.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà l'Inter, che avrebbe un accordo con Kondogbia, avrebbe offerto 25-26 milioni mentre il Milan sarebbe arrivato a 35 milioni. *



cioè ma noi andiamo dietro ad uno che vuole andare all'Inter???...ma come ci volete ridurre per l'amor di dio...ma un po' di dignità l'avete ancora???...che se ne vada a quel paese sto francese e andiamo su un altro...


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2015)

Deluso dal giocatore. Vada all'Inter. Prima l'orgoglio poi il giocatore.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà l'Inter, che avrebbe un accordo con Kondogbia, avrebbe offerto 25-26 milioni mentre il Milan sarebbe arrivato a 35 milioni. *



lascia perdere pedullà, di tutti i pennivendoli è il peggiore.
gli unici attendibili sono di marzio e laudisa.


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non si capisce più niente. Il Milan era a un passo dal giocatore ma Sky dice che l Inder aveva ottenuto il sì del giocatore? Con la cravatta che addirittura ha riaperto la trattativa? Cioè non sono versioni diverse della stessa storia, sono due fatti opposti.



io ho l'impressione che questi giornalai non sappiano che pesci prendere anzi cercano di pararsi il fondoschiena in entrambi i casi.
Cioe: prima era del Milan, poi dell Inter, poi del Milan poi di entrambe. Cosi una volta finita questa trattativa in entrambi i casi diranno: L'avevo detto


----------



## Marilson (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà l'Inter, che avrebbe un accordo con Kondogbia, avrebbe offerto 25-26 milioni mentre il Milan sarebbe arrivato a 35 milioni. *



ci stiamo giocando la faccia su kondogbia


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà l'Inter, che avrebbe un accordo con Kondogbia, avrebbe offerto 25-26 milioni mentre il Milan sarebbe arrivato a 35 milioni. *



Addirittura 10 in più. E i soldi ci sono sto giro. Non ci sono scuse.


----------



## Davidinho22 (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà l'Inter, che avrebbe un accordo con Kondogbia, avrebbe offerto 25-26 milioni mentre il Milan sarebbe arrivato a 35 milioni. *



.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Io questo non capisco. Come possono offrire 10 milioni in meno di noi?



...chiedilo a Galliani. Che diavolo sta combinando.


----------



## Ciachi (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> a mio parere ne esistono altri, ma prendibili sul mercato in questo momento e che accettano una squadra senza coppe, ce ne sono molti meno.
> su kondogbia, vuoi per un motivo o per un altro, è uno di quelli che dovete per forza puntare.



Sebbene il tuo ragionamento sia giustissimo....credo sempre che ci sia tanto da poter scegliere.basterebbe solo avere persone che capiscono di calcio!! Esempi evidenti sono il Milan (dei tempi d oro) con Kakà è la Juve appunto con vidal


----------



## Hellscream (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà l'Inter, che avrebbe un accordo con Kondogbia, avrebbe offerto 25-26 milioni mentre il Milan sarebbe arrivato a 35 milioni. *



Vada all'Inter, ha rotto le pelotas questo qua, sta un po' a vedere se dobbiamo battere tutti i record di ridicolezza


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà l'Inter, che avrebbe un accordo con Kondogbia, avrebbe offerto 25-26 milioni mentre il Milan sarebbe arrivato a 35 milioni. *



Ma vi immaginate Galliani a trattare quando, magari, ci sono concorrenze come City, Real, Barca????


----------



## Mattia93 (19 Giugno 2015)

Io sono del parere che se uno invece di interessarsi al progetto pensa ai soldi per me può andare da altra parte, questo Kondogbia sta gongolando per vedere chi offre di più il ciò fa intendere che andrà dal miglior offerente, per me può restare dov'è


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...



Ma che ci stanno a fdare se manca il diretto interessato Kondogbia?
E' chiaro che il gioco lo sta conducendo l'agente, ma a questo punto non ci potrà essere un accordo definitivo.
Quando si tratterà di firmare, mancherà il firmatario. A meno che sia nascosto nel baule della macchina dell'agente.
I due rappresentanti del Milan dovrebbero alzarsi, andarsene dichiarando che se non c'è l'interessato per chiudere, il discorso non può andare avanti.
Si aggiornino a domani.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

*Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma vi immaginate Galliani a trattare quando, magari, ci sono concorrenze come City, Real, Barca????



...meglio che non parte proprio.


----------



## Casnop (19 Giugno 2015)

Per tagliare fuori ogni altro club nel gradimento del Monaco, e ritornare su un giocatore a questo punto frastornato. Ma in ogni caso sbaglia.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me ci prendono tutti in giro e noi glielo lasciamo fare.

Rilanci sul cartellino, rilanci sull ingaggio...che è? 

C'è forse un giornalista sotto il tavolo??

Fa tutto parte dello show...


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

milanisti voi state sottovalutando un risvolto di questa vicenda, ma non ne voglio parlare ora, anche se è importantissimo per capire molto del vostro futuro..


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo.[/B]*


*

...e Galliani cosa fa?*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà l'Inter, che avrebbe un accordo con Kondogbia, avrebbe offerto 25-26 milioni mentre il Milan sarebbe arrivato a 35 milioni. *


Se Galliani qua perde, è finito. Già non vedono l'ora di far saltare la sua testa, questa sarebbe solo la scintilla di una reazione molto forte nei suoi confronti.


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

Quindi il Monaco preferisce noi che diamo di più e il giocatore l'inter. Sono riusciti a convincerlo, bravi loro. Noi non riusciamo neanche a farci preferire all'inter. Senza parole.


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo.*



vabbè a sto punto penso vada da loro.E rapporti cordiali un cavolo.


----------



## Davidinho22 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo.*



 e quindi... ci hanno definitivamente sorpassati!?


----------



## Alberto (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



Allora è andato...


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



E' finita


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

fare ste figure rischiando un flop a cifre immonde non ha senso
manco fosse beckenbauer


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo.*



Ma come cacchio si fa? Se Galliani avesse un briciolo di dignità se ne andrebbe a Marsiglia *adesso* a prendere Imbula,senza dire nulla a nessuno.
E domani a Dortmund a coprire d'oro Gundogan.
Sveglia.


----------



## Principe (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



Mister con i soldi sono capace , RITIRATI


----------



## gabuz (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



Pazzesco...


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi, vada come vada, non potete dire che la nostra superiorità e la nostra efficienza economica ora non si faccia sentire. Basta guardare che differenza che c'è fra le offerte che può permettersi di fare il Milan e quelle che può permettersi di fare l'inter.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> milanisti voi state sottovalutando un risvolto di questa vicenda, ma non ne voglio parlare ora, anche se è importantissimo per capire molto del vostro futuro..



Vuoi dire che la storia Bee sia un bluff?

Spero non giri questa voce nell ambiente...ma in effetti noto molte cose strane..


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



Ora su chi andiamo??? Boooo tanto Galliani non ha il sostituto.

Cos'era? Con 200 mln ti vince 7 champion?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Giugno 2015)

Vergogna


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Sebbene il tuo ragionamento sia giustissimo....credo sempre che ci sia tanto da poter scegliere.basterebbe solo avere persone che capiscono di calcio!! Esempi evidenti sono il Milan (dei tempi d oro) con Kakà è la Juve appunto con vidal



si ma ti ricordi quando prendemmo vidal cosa si diceva? per tutti era bagnoschiuma e si rideva di gusto....
voglio dire che voi in questo momento non avete la possibilità di prendere cirullopomillo, dovete partire con la marcia giusta e dare in pasto alla stampa ''il colpo''....
poi che come principio tu abbia ragione lo so pure io, i progetti seri partono anche con idee e competenza, senza bisogno di spendere valanghe di soldi o di andare per forza su nomi conosciuti.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



Ciao, montatello. E Galliani si dimettesse *IMMEDIATAMENTE*


----------



## Black (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...



ma cos'è una barzelletta questa di Milan e Inter allo stesso ristorante?? a questo punto lo lascerei all'inter. Voglio vedere se hanno realmente 27 milioni da spendere, oltre a quello che spenderanno per Miranda e altre operazioni.


----------



## Ciachi (19 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vuoi dire che la storia Bee sia un bluff?
> 
> Spero non giri questa voce nell ambiente...ma in effetti noto molte cose strane..



Io e' da mo che lo penso!!!


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2015)

Dio mio. Se non lo prendiamo e va all'Inter con questi pagliacci ho chiuso davvero per sempre


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vuoi dire che la storia Bee sia un bluff?
> 
> Spero non giri questa voce nell ambiente...ma in effetti noto molte cose strane..


 
Ma che discorsi sono questi? Noi abbiamo offerto 35 mil. e 4 di ingaggio, l'inter 26-27 e 3,6 di ingaggio!!!


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> O Isco, così per dire



Appunto e andando a trattare col Real siamo sicuri che Perez non accetterebbe questi teatrini scabrosi con l'inter,visto l'ottimo rapporto che il Real ha col Milan.


----------



## alcyppa (19 Giugno 2015)

I due colpi più importanti, Ibra e Kondogbia, sono entrambi praticamente andati.

Questa situazione è patetica.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

Pazzesco. Di Marzio sta facendo vedere le foto con Galliani e Fassone che si fanno fotografare insieme nello stesso ristorante. Che vergogna.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



Cos'è lo compriamo insieme all'inter?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma come cacchio si fa? Se Galliani avesse un briciolo di dignità se ne andrebbe a Marsiglia *adesso* a prendere Imbula,senza dire nulla a nessuno.
> E domani a Dortmund a coprire d'oro Gundogan.
> Sveglia.



esatto,stiamo partecipando stupidamente ad un'asta,senza avere la certezza che poi l'Inter sia in grado di soddisfare le richieste del Monaco.Virasse verso altri giocatori il signor Galliani.L'offerta a Kondogbia e Monaco è stata fatta : prendere o lasciare.

Questo è il mio parere


----------



## Kaw (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*


Mi sa che l'abbiamo perso 
Se Ausilio parla ancora col Monaco è perchè ha il gradimento del giocatore e con il club cercheranno di trovare un accordo sul prezzo del cartellino.
Non credo che il Milan abbia problemi a pareggiare l'ingaggio, quindi credo che sia proprio una preferenza del giocatore. In questo caso francamente non vedo cosa altro si possa fare.


----------



## Alberto (19 Giugno 2015)

Praticamente noi abbiamo il fantomatico budget di 120/150 mln e loro comprano nell'ordine: Murillo, Miranda, Imbula, Kondogbia...


----------



## gabuz (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Di Marzio sta facendo vedere le foto con Galliani e Fassone che si fanno fotografare insieme nello stesso ristorante. Che vergogna.



Sì vanta di averlo perso?


----------



## Hellscream (19 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Praticamente noi abbiamo il fantomatico budget di 120/150 mln e loro comprano nell'ordine: Murillo, Miranda, Imbula, Kondogbia...



Fantomatico budget di 120/150 mln A PAROLE


----------



## Mattia93 (19 Giugno 2015)

guardiamo il lato positivo, quei ******** interisti hanno speso tutto il budget che avevano per un difensore di 31 anni e kondogbia, noi abbiamo ancora il budget per prendere entrambi i ruoli se non di più, magari li battiamo su qualche altro investimento o almeno lo spero


----------



## JennyaCarogna (19 Giugno 2015)

Ciao ragazzi, state tranquilli. Alla fine verrà da noi, una fonte di cui non posso fare il nome mi ha detto che kondo è stato già preso ieri sera.

Buona serata


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vuoi dire che la storia Bee sia un bluff?
> 
> Spero non giri questa voce nell ambiente...ma in effetti noto molte cose strane..



l'hai detto tu, non l'ho detto io, io non mi permetto di dire certe cose sul vostro forum, ma è chiaro che il pensiero viene....
se è vero che voi offrite di più come ingaggio o quanto meno offrite pari all'inter, se il calciatore sposa la causa nerazzurra significa che ha più certezze sul progetto e la stabilità del club.

io mi auguro non sia così, il mio sogno è quello di vederli falliti i vostri ''cugini''


----------



## Casnop (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



L'Inter ha convinto il giocatore, ed il Monaco tratta solo col club dove vuole andare il giocatore. Finito lo show: vince l'Inter con la classica tattica alla Galliani. E forse è finita anche una grande carriera di dirigente, stasera.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (19 Giugno 2015)

è da non crederci.., non mi aspettavo che l'Inter potesse competere economicamente con il Milan, non capisco perchè Galliani ha fatto il gentile con l'Inter per Imbula e poi si sta facendo incu**** dall'Inter Kondogbia, non capisco neanche come mai il Milan offre piu' soldi al giocatore e al Monaco e l'Inter è in vantaggio.., forse una cosa l'ho capita, l'Inter ha un allenatore già attivo che ha preso il telefono ed ha parlato direttamente con il giocatore, noi invece abbiamo Miha che non ancora è stato presentato alla stampa.


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sì vanta di averlo perso?



il bello è che sono tutti sorridenti.una roba vergognosa.


----------



## alcyppa (19 Giugno 2015)

Comunque brava l'Inter che, a quanto pare con minore potenza economica, riesce a farsi preferire dai giocatori.


----------



## Tahva (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Di Marzio sta facendo vedere le foto con Galliani e Fassone che si fanno fotografare insieme nello stesso ristorante. Che vergogna.


dimmi che stai scherzando.


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



sono tornato adesso. ma che roba è?????? se va all'inter voglio le dimissioni di galliani. incredibile.


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Praticamente noi abbiamo il fantomatico budget di 120/150 mln e loro comprano nell'ordine: Murillo, Miranda, Imbula, Kondogbia...


soo cotretti ad andare in champions o saltano , disposti ad indebitarsi a morte


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

*Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

Io comunque non capisco perchè date addosso a Galliani. Ha fatto un'offerta piu' che ottima per il giocatore, ha raggiunto l'accordo con la società, se i perdazzurri gli hanno promesso chissà cosa e si sta facendo infinocchiare che colpa ne ha? Sinceramente io avrei già dato un ultimatum oggi pomeriggio e mandato a ******* sto giocatore qua che secondo me non vale tutti quei soldi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Dimissioni immediate, non deve più varcare il cancello di Casa Milan.


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2015)

Molto intelligenti quelli del Monaco che accettano 26 milioni invece che 35. Io ancora non sono convinto che con questi numeri vada all'Inter. Non c'è una logica


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Putroppo finché Berlusconi non vende il 100%, saremo circondati da questa gentaglia senza vergogna


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



Bene. Con la frase :"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi" ci hanno messo la vaselina.
Adesso vanno in albergo da Kondo a fargli firmare il contratto.
E Galliani con il sostegno di Lucas resta a finire il pasto al Restaurant.
Mica perde l'appetito...


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

Poi magari lo compriamo noi e lo giriamo in prestito oneroso di 5 mln all'Inter fino al 3 luglio eh!


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Direi che le rispettive facce dicono tutto su com'è andata a finire


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

cmq non disperate, se tornate dalla francia con imbulà, gli addetti ai lavori dicono sia pure migliore di kondo eh....
magari non tutto viene per nuocere.....
di sicuro non è credibile che i pagliacci prendono sia kondo che imbulà, non sta nè in cielo nè in terra


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



Grottesco.

Dovrebbero esserci le saette di odio che arrivano dal cielo e questo ride


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*


6 la più grande disgrazia mai capitata....una vergogna per ogni singolo milanista...sparisci e non tornare a Milano gobbo di melma


----------



## Schism75 (19 Giugno 2015)

Vediamo come va a finire. Anche perché non si capisce più niente. Per me é lampante chi sia il problema del Milan. Comunque vada a finire.


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Molto intelligenti quelli del Monaco che accettano 26 milioni invece che 35. Io ancora non sono convinto che con questi numeri vada all'Inter. Non c'è una logica



Conta il parere del giocatore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Io comunque non capisco perchè date addosso a Galliani. Ha fatto un'offerta piu' che ottima per il giocatore, ha raggiunto l'accordo con la società, se i perdazzurri gli hanno promesso chissà cosa e si sta facendo infinocchiare che colpa ne ha? Sinceramente io avrei già dato un ultimatum oggi pomeriggio e mandato a ******* sto giocatore qua che secondo me non vale tutti quei soldi.


Galliani è un incapace, non è riuscito a convincere un giocatore a venire da noi nonostante abbia passato la nottata con l'entourage del giocatore, e dall'altra parte non è che ci fosse il Barcellona, ma quei clown interisti. La colpa è sua.


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> è da non crederci.., non mi aspettavo che l'Inter potesse competere economicamente con il Milan, non capisco perchè Galliani ha fatto il gentile con l'Inter per Imbula e poi si sta facendo incu**** dall'Inter Kondogbia, non capisco neanche come mai il Milan offre piu' soldi al giocatore e al Monaco e l'Inter è in vantaggio.., forse una cosa l'ho capita, l'Inter ha un allenatore già attivo che ha preso il telefono ed ha parlato direttamente con il giocatore, noi invece abbiamo Miha che non ancora è stato presentato alla stampa.


ha bluffato e perso , sperava si togliessero dal kondom
io non lo voglio

tutta colpa di inzaghi , ci hanno visto fare pena, non vengono +


----------



## Dany20 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*


Non può succedere.


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

JennyaCarogna ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, state tranquilli. Alla fine verrà da noi, una fonte di cui non posso fare il nome mi ha detto che kondo è stato già preso ieri sera.
> 
> Buona serata



Adesso con te e chi è venuto fuori con la teoria che la storia di Bee sia stato un bluff incominciamo pure con i misteri e i segreti non rivelabili (detto in tono amichevole). Vabbè, ti credo comunque


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



non ho parole...  già ho le allucinazioni a vederlo con la maglia dell'inter


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha convinto il giocatore, ed il Monaco tratta solo col club dove vuole andare il giocatore. Finito lo show: vince l'Inter con la classica tattica alla Galliani. E forse è finita anche una grande carriera di dirigente, stasera.



sarebbe anche ora, è alla frutta, non riesce a prendere un giocatore manco quando ha i soldi a disposizione. Qual è la sua utilità?


----------



## Kaw (20 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Molto intelligenti quelli del Monaco che accettano 26 milioni invece che 35. Io ancora non sono convinto che con questi numeri vada all'Inter. Non c'è una logica


Magari pagano 26 milioni adesso, e i restanti 9 dilazionati magari a partire dall'anno prossimo.
Se hanno l'accordo con il giocatore possono permettersi di fare leva su questo e strappare il cartellino a condizioni più vantaggiose.


----------



## Black (20 Giugno 2015)

no, non ci credo che va all'inter. E il condom si fa pure le foto.... qui c'è qualcosa sotto. Ne sapremo di più nei prossimi giorni. 

Galliani, vattene dall'hotel e vai a prendere Imbula dal Marsiglia, prima che perdiamo pure quello!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*


Guarda come se la ride.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



Dovrebbe essere già sull'aereo,cellulare alla mano,a imbastire altre trattative. Invece posa per le foto.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Conta il parere del giocatore.



Non può contare solo il parere del giocatore in ogni caso, il Monaco guarda anche l'offerta


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Mattia93 ha scritto:


> guardiamo il lato positivo, quei ******** interisti hanno speso tutto il budget che avevano per un difensore di 31 anni e kondogbia, noi abbiamo ancora il budget per prendere entrambi i ruoli se non di più, magari li battiamo su qualche altro investimento o almeno lo spero



Io questo budget lo devo ancora vedere


----------



## gabuz (20 Giugno 2015)

Milan Channel e i suoi "le mosse dei nostri avversari le conosciamo tutte" immagino taccia come solo loro sanno fare


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2015)

Vabbe ormai è andato. 
Ci vediamo il 31agosto. Non ho piu voglia di seguire queste pagliacciate


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Giugno 2015)

Se il Milan ha offerto veramente 36 mln non andrà all'Inter il calciatore...Soprattutto avendogli offerto uno stipendio più alto.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Mattia93 ha scritto:


> guardiamo il lato positivo, quei ******** interisti hanno speso tutto il budget che avevano per un difensore di 31 anni e kondogbia, noi abbiamo ancora il budget per prendere entrambi i ruoli se non di più, magari li battiamo su qualche altro investimento o almeno lo spero



Io questo budget lo devo ancora vedere


----------



## JennyaCarogna (20 Giugno 2015)

ragazzi, ormai è il nostro. state tranquilli.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> no, non ci credo che va all'inter. E il condom si fa pure le foto.... qui c'è qualcosa sotto. Ne sapremo di più nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Galliani, vattene dall'hotel e vai a prendere Imbula dal Marsiglia, prima che perdiamo pure quello!!



è perso.... se il giocatore vuole loro non c'è nulla da fare.


----------



## JennyaCarogna (20 Giugno 2015)

la mia fonte non può sbagliare


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



Comunque mi pare molto ma molto strano che il giocatore preferisca l'Inter ad un Milan con la voglia di rilanciarsi bah


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2015)

JennyaCarogna ha scritto:


> ragazzi, ormai è il nostro. state tranquilli.



Ma vuoi andare avanti tanto a trollare?

Dai su, già dobbiamo sorbirci le pagliacciate di Galliani.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Qua veramente rischiamo grosso eh, se prendiamo sta umiliazione sarà dura rialzarci quest'estate. Sto mettendo in dubbio tutto quello che è uscito fuori negli ultimi tempi. Farsi fregare un giocatore dall'*INTER* (che sia Kondogbia, Messi o Floccari) è una cosa aberrante, PRETENDO le dimissioni o il licenziamento di questo "dirigente" dopo queste farsa! [MENTION=2100]JennyaCarogna[/MENTION] hai sbagliato forum, il forum interista è per di qua ---->. Si vede da qua che sei un perdazzurro.


----------



## Ciachi (20 Giugno 2015)

JennyaCarogna ha scritto:


> ragazzi, ormai è il nostro. state tranquilli.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Giugno 2015)

JennyaCarogna ha scritto:


> ragazzi, ormai è il nostro. state tranquilli.



Dai interista, non venire anche tu a stracciare i maroni...


----------



## Valex (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



Questa è la prova che andrá all'inter! Ausilio stará trattando il cartellino!
Questa è la dimostrazione che puoi avere tutti i soldi che vuoi ma se non hai le capacità i soldi non servono a molto!
Fine della storia, non c'e molto da dire! 

Oggi abbiamo perso su tutti i fronti! 
Per me questa è stata l'ennesima umiliazione e teatrino, galliani doveva chiudere subito a inizio settimana!


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*
> .



Ogni volta che penso che con questa dirigenza abbiamo visto tutto riescono a sorprendermi ancora, pazzesco!Questa trattativa è sul serio una delle più allucinanti mai viste. Ora Ausilio andrà in hotel a fare firmare il giocatore (che ancora mi sfugge su che basi abbia preferito loro). La nostra alternativa? Boh,Galliani ne improvviserà una delle sue,tanto fino a fine agosto c'è tempo... Meno male che non ho cambiato avatar,finora ci sta ancora benissimo.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Adesso con te e chi è venuto fuori con la teoria che la storia di Bee sia stato un bluff incominciamo pure con i misteri e i segreti non rivelabili (detto in tono amichevole). Vabbè, ti credo comunque &#55357;&#56841;




Non sono uscito con nessuna teoria.
Non ho ne prove ne certezze al contrario di te.

Ho solo notato che stanno succedendo cose mai viste prima.
Trattative che non si concludono, giocatori che non son convinti del Milan, Kondogbia che addirittura POTREBBE scegliere L INTER invece del Milan, cosa che apparentemente parrebbe una follia ad oggi.
Tutto qui. Ho solo fatto un ipotesi, nessuna cospirazione tranquillo.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Se il Milan ha offerto veramente 36 mln non andrà all'Inter il calciatore...Soprattutto avendogli offerto uno stipendio più alto.



Ma davvero credi a questa boutade? Se il giocatore andrà all'Inter perché le cifre reali, che noi non conosciamo, saranno state quelle migliori. Stanno indorando la pillola per evitare il fallimento pubblico di questa operazione.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## JennyaCarogna (20 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma vuoi andare avanti tanto a trollare?
> 
> Dai su, già dobbiamo sorbirci le pagliacciate di Galliani.



poi lo vedremo.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Abbiamo offerto di più al Monaco e al giocatore da quello che si legge. E ora l'Inter è in vantaggio. Qual'è il problema?


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2015)

Non c'è un senso logico a tutto ciò. Dai il Milan offre al Monaco 10 milioni in piu ed al giocatore 500.000 euro in piu ed altri bonus e lui va all'Inter?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



Ma poi, la cosa che è ancora più peggiore e che ci perdiamo la faccia.

Due vaggi per un giocatore che tentenna..una dirigenza con le balle, avrebbe detto. 

"Sentite vi diamo 35 mln e a te 4 mln, nono volete? Bene arrivederci"


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Galliani è un incapace, non è riuscito a convincere un giocatore a venire da noi nonostante abbia passato la nottata con l'entourage del giocatore, e dall'altra parte non è che ci fosse il Barcellona, ma quei clown interisti. La colpa è sua.



Si certo Galliani è incapace. Ha convinto Ibrahimovic, Ronaldinho, Kaka e tanti altri ora non riesce a convincere Kongocoso. Ma per favore. Chissà che storie gli hanno raccontato e sinceramente io questo non lo vorrei proprio in squadra più. Neanche se decidesse di venire.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma poi io mi chiedo, se questo qua ha sempre voluto l'inter, ieri perchè non lo diceva chiaro e tondo???


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma poi, la cosa che è ancora più peggiore e che ci perdiamo la faccia.
> 
> Due vaggi per un giocatore che tentenna..una dirigenza con le balle, avrebbe detto.
> 
> "Sentite vi diamo 35 mln e a te 4 mln, nono volete? Bene arrivederci"



Esatto è quello che avrei fatto io oggi pomeriggio. Per me quello vuole 5 mln di euro di ingaggio e secondo me può andarsene benissimo a quel paese.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"

Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma poi, la cosa che è ancora più peggiore e che ci perdiamo la faccia.
> 
> Due vaggi per un giocatore che tentenna..una dirigenza con le balle, avrebbe detto.
> 
> "Sentite vi diamo 35 mln e a te 4 mln, nono volete? Bene arrivederci"



Esattamente.
Bisogna far vedere di avercele fumanti


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Milan Channel e i suoi "le mosse dei nostri avversari le conosciamo tutte" immagino taccia come solo loro sanno fare



.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"
> 
> Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*


DIMETTITI GOBBO DI MELMAAAAAAAA


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Comunque quest'oggi Galliani aveva affermato che non si sarebbe mosso da Montecarlo. Bene, spero prenda alla lettera queste parole


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"
> 
> Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*



Un cane bastonato.

PATETICO.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"
> 
> Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*



Abbiamo mangiato.....

Madonna quanto mi fa salire il nazismo


----------



## Davidinho22 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"
> 
> Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*



non ci voglio credere


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"
> 
> Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*



ridicolo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"*



Pazzesco, che vergogna. Se deve mangiare può starsene da Giannino.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"
> 
> Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*


A me ora 'sto Kondgobia sta sui maroni.


----------



## juventino (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"
> 
> Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*



Galliani a questo giro ci ha davvero perso la faccia.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Di Marzio Galliani rimarrà a Montecarlo anche domani.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"
> 
> Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*



Ma dai 
È come un tizio "friendzonato" che va nello stesso locale dove la tipa è a cena col palestrato tatuato e sta lì a guardarli


----------



## Black (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"
> 
> Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*



come non so nienteeeeeeeee??? ma cosa sei andato a fare là?? e Lucas?? dimettiti incapace!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"
> 
> Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*


Ridicolo, fortuna che in questi periodi non parla più, ci ha fatto un gran favore. Stai zitto che è meglio.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio Galliani rimarrà a Montecarlo anche domani.*



Ci resti a vita.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro.*


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"
> 
> Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*


Ma i famosi soldi ci stanno si o no? Non è concepibile una cosa del genere.


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio Galliani rimarrà a Montecarlo anche domani.*



Ma siamo sicuri che sto Di Marzio non ci si stia divertendo un pò sopra??


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"
> 
> Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*



Sei il peggior dirigente sulla faccia della terra!!! Impossibile non licenziare questo incapace incompetente. Stavolta mi sa che mollo davvero. Sono esausto di questo schifoso


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2015)

Nonostante tutto è patetico farsi prendere in ostaggio per giorni dai procuratori. Fossi stato io gli avrei dato l'ultimatum entro le 14.00 di oggi. Ti offriamo tot. prendere o lasciare


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più.*


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] tu che sei più esperto,dici che ormai Kondo per noi è sfumato?Andrà all'Inter?Che ne pensi tu?


----------



## Ciachi (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio Galliani rimarrà a Montecarlo anche domani.*



...ha già il pranzo pagato....


----------



## Fabregas (20 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non sono uscito con nessuna teoria.
> Non ho ne prove ne certezze al contrario di te.
> 
> Ho solo notato che stanno succedendo cose mai viste prima.
> ...



Stai facendo venire dei dubbi pure a me.
Vuoi vedere che i soldi/garanzie che Bee doveva dare al Berlusca per far partire il mercato non sono arrivate?
Martinez che continua a parlare come se non ci fosse nessun accordo, Kondogbia soffiato dall Inter, dall' inter, dall' Inter. Un giocatore che preferisce l'inter ad un Milan quando sono sullo stesso livello dovevo ancora vederlo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più.*



...a quanto pare Galliani rimane a Montecarlo quindi è ancora tutto in discussione.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Una sconfitta assolutamente se va all Inter però rendiamoci pure conto che 5 milioni a uno sconosciuto sono una follia, non esiste proprio


----------



## mark (20 Giugno 2015)

Io non ho parole!! Come facciamo a farlo andare all'Inter!! Che dirigenti che abbiamo!! Da mani nei capelli


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Guardando Sky secondo me è "andato".. con quei soldi prendiamo più giocatori.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio Galliani rimarrà a Montecarlo anche domani.*


Vediamo che conclude...


----------



## gabuz (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più.*



Ma andiamo a fregargli Yaya Toure


----------



## sabato (20 Giugno 2015)

Incomprensibile. 
Io un'idea da un po di tempo me la sono fatta.

Il Milan offre, ma i soldi non ci sono ancora,
loro non anticipano, arriveranno.
Ecco il perché della titubanza del Monaco,
o i medici che non partono per le visite mediche a J .M.,
e l'allenatore non presentato...


----------



## Black (20 Giugno 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Stai facendo venire dei dubbi pure a me.
> Vuoi vedere che i soldi/garanzie che Bee doveva dare al Berlusca per far partire il mercato non sono arrivate?
> Martinez che continua a parlare come se non ci fosse nessun accordo, Kondogbia soffiato dall Inter, dall' inter, dall' Inter. Un giocatore che preferisce l'inter ad un Milan quando sono sullo stesso livello dovevo ancora vederlo



anch'io ho questi dubbi... e ogni giorno di passa sempre di più!


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> @Admin tu che sei più esperto,dici che ormai Kondo per noi è sfumato?Andrà all'Inter?Che ne pensi tu?



Non ne ho la più pallida idea! Al momento è impossibile avanzare scenari ed ipotesi.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma dai
> È come un tizio "friendzonato" che va nello stesso locale dove la tipa è a cena col palestrato tatuato e sta lì a guardarli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2015)

sabato ha scritto:


> Incomprensibile.
> Io un'idea da un po di tempo me la sono fatta.
> 
> Il Milan offre, ma i soldi non ci sono ancora,
> ...



A questo punto è legittimo porsi tutte queste domande.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (20 Giugno 2015)

Assurdo. Che pagliacciata...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro.*



Eccoli qua: il gatto e il gatto







La volpe se ne è andata da Kondo...


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ci resti a vita.



.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...a quanto pare Galliani rimane a Montecarlo quindi è ancora tutto in discussione.



Avrà paura di Sinisa che, a causa della trattativa miseramente fallita, vorrà prenderlo a sprangate sui quei dentacci gialli.


----------



## Valex (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro.*



Direi capitolo chiuso ragà! È dell'inter!
E a questo punto, mio pensiero personale, non abbiamo garanzie sui soldi e martinez non è cosi tanto sicuro come voi credete!

Per me va bene cosi, ci stanno prendendo in giro!


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ne ho la più pallida idea! Al momento è impossibile avanzare scenari ed ipotesi.



Ok!Grazie mille per la risposta


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà : Kondogbia forse aveva già un accordo con l'Inter in tempi precedenti. Si decide tutto domani.*


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio Galliani rimarrà a Montecarlo anche domani.*



Incompetenza pazzesca.... mai vista una roba del genere. pensavo che l'apice è stato toccato con tevez ma qui lo ha superato di brutto. Uno smacco di proporzioni bibliche. Era meglio che andavi al matrimonio di abate.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"
> 
> Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*



Ma non lo capisce che dicendo cosi aggrava la sua situazione? Ma parla chiaro che cavolo, che nervoso che mi fa salire


----------



## mark (20 Giugno 2015)

Sono VERGOGNOSI.. Che non si azzardi a tornare a Milano!! L'Inter a differenza nostra ha una dirigenza seria noi abbiamo un branco di buffoni incapaci!! Bravi a fare i teatrini, non si meritano niente!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : Kondogbia forse aveva già un accordo con l'Inter in tempi precedenti. Si decide tutto domani.*



Se lo perdiamo mi vomito il fegato. E mi riconnetto il 2 Settembre.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : Kondogbia forse aveva già un accordo con l'Inter in tempi precedenti. Si decide tutto domani.*



...che si decida una buona volta. Questi teatrini sono vomitevoli.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.*


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ma andiamo a fregargli Yaya Toure



Potrei capire se uno United ad esempio offrisse qualche milione in meno ma quanto meno ci starebbe che Kondo accettasse in quanto lo United si trova in una condizione ad oggi migliore. Ma tra Milan ed Inter , entrambe senza champions, due squadre ad oggi scarse uguali, col Milan che ti da anche di piu, su quale basi scegli l'Inter?


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2015)

non ho neanche più la forza ne la voglia di insultare questo pagliaccio


----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"
> 
> Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*





Galliani e il mister Bean del calcio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Giugno 2015)

Pare che (secondo sky) il giocatore preferirebbe l'Inter dopo aver parlato con mancini

Secondo me eviteremmo solo di strapagare un giocatore


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Giugno 2015)

no dai non e' possibile :

non e' credibile che due societa' si siedano a poca distanza l'una dall'altra per lo stesso giocatore....
spero che ci sia rimasto ancora un briciolo di orgoglio e che il gallo non si metta a mercanteggiare....questa e' la cifra altrimenti arrivederci e grazie.

c'e' qualcosa che non quadra.


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2015)

Vuoi vedere che alla fine serviva che l'Inter comprasse alla Doyen Kondogbia per avere i soldi per la clausola di JM?
Io veramente con sto fondo Doyen ci vedo veramente male..


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.*



Ma se questo "ama" l'Inter il Gallo che diavolo rimane a fare? Per farsi prendere in giro?


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Puoi avere tutti i soldi del mondo ma se non giochi la Champions non ti desidera nessuno, JM è un altro che secondo me a questo punto sarà un Tevez-bis


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Vabbè dai, menomale che Galliani rimane lì fino a domani


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.*



cioè tutto il mondo sa che Galliani è su Kondogbia e questi si fiondano in una sera all'improvviso e ce lo soffiano. Pazzesco.


----------



## Pessotto (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma basta, io spero che non si prenda e non bisogna dare tutti contro a Galliani come gli asini, bisogna ragionare.

Cioè si sta parlando di 35 milioni più 4/5 netti al giocatore, follia totale.

Spero fortemente che il gallo lasci la trattativa e lo comprino gli inferiori


----------



## Davidinho22 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.*



sapete chi mi ricorda?? un certo SUAZO


----------



## sabato (20 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Potrei capire se uno United ad esempio offrisse qualche milione in meno ma quanto meno ci starebbe che Kondo accettasse in quanto lo United si trova in una condizione ad oggi migliore. Ma tra Milan ed Inter , entrambe senza champions, due squadre ad oggi scarse uguali, col Milan che ti da anche di piu, su quale basi scegli l'Inter?


forse perché una delle 2 i soldi non li ha ancora, arriveranno.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2015)

Comunque non è possibile che mi sto rodendo il fegato per sta storia.
Speravo fossero finiti quei tempi invece si continua.

Sono stanco, troppo stanco.


----------



## vitrich86 (20 Giugno 2015)

gallo vai a nanna vai!! si è fatto tardi per te! intanto i perdazzurri ce lo soffiano..


----------



## Fabregas (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"
> 
> Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*



Ma questo ha capito qual è il suo lavoro? deve fare calciomercato o deve recensire i ristoranti di mezzo mondo? 
Bah... Gallo il ristorante merita la stella Michelin?


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Rendetevi conto che il 90% di tutte queste polemiche verrebbe smorzato da un semplice annuncii di Martinez. Effettivamente non è ancora venuto, ma stiamo aspettando solo che prima facciano le visite mediche al giocatore


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.*



i perdazzuri mentre ce lo fregano


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

comunque non è ancora dell'inter e il gallo rimane a Montecarlo


----------



## Valex (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Rendetevi conto che il 90% di tutte queste polemiche verrebbe smorzato da un semplice annuncii di Martinez. Effettivamente non è ancora venuto, ma stiamo aspettando solo che prima facciano le visite mediche al giocatore



Siamo sicuri che viene sicuro? 
Non voglio alimentare polemiche, dico solo che comincio a pensare che FORSE i soldi o non ci sono o arriveranno troppo tardi per fare un mercato importante!


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma come diavolo fa a preferire L Inter al Milan ???? Qualcuno mi spieghi


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> comunque non è ancora dell'inter e il gallo rimane a Montecarlo



si a mangiare la foglia...


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.*



L'Inter non è niente di che, se il giocatore li ha preferiti a noi significa che il nostro progetto ad oggi è tutt'altro che solido. Infatti ciò che mi spaventa più che l'operazione in sé è il futuro. Una mazzata al morale mica da ridere, se poi ci aggiungiamo il fatto che Martinez non è ancora stato ufficializzato ...


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Lasciamolo perdere e prendiamo ciò di cui abbiamo bisogno ossia un centrocampista tecnico forte da affiancare a de jong


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Galliani si deve dimettere a prescindere, hai in tasca tantissimi soldi e ti fai scattare l'asta???? ma anche se lo prendi sei da mandare via!!


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (20 Giugno 2015)

Stanotte non dormo........sto rodendo da pazzi


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Giugno 2015)

Iniziamo a pensare ad una alternativa. 
Kondo mi ha rotto e la figuraccia l'abbiamo fatta (con il rischio di perdere pure Jackson...).

Io adesso mi butterei su vietto e Allan...con 36-37 mln li porti a casa entrambi.


----------



## gabuz (20 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma come diavolo fa a preferire L Inter al Milan ???? Qualcuno mi spieghi



Pare l'abbia convinto la telefonata di Mancini.
Ci serva da lezione nello scegliere, già con l'handicap di non avere le coppe, un allenatore che a livello internazionale ha zero appeal


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.*



Farebbe bene a restare a Montecarlo. Se torna a mani vuote il minimo sarebbero le dimissioni


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Farebbe bene a restare a Montecarlo. Se torna a mani vuote il minimo sarebbero le dimissioni



meglio a mani vuote che strapagarlo pur di evitare una figuraccia con l'inter.


----------



## Ciachi (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma andassero tutti aff.... Kokkobia, il fratello, il Monaco ,il condom e ausilio!!!! Ma che ce ne fottttttt!!!! Manco fosse Messi


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi vi ricordo per l'ennesima volta che l'estate non è amcora iniziata. Kondogbia è ancora parecchio conteso fra Inter e Milan e niente è già concluso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Farebbe bene a restare a Montecarlo. Se torna a mani vuote il minimo sarebbero le dimissioni


La colpa sarebbe solo sua se non venisse.


----------



## gabuz (20 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> L'Inter non è niente di che, se il giocatore li ha preferiti a noi significa che il nostro progetto ad oggi è tutt'altro che solido. Infatti ciò che mi spaventa più che l'operazione in sé è il futuro. Una mazzata al morale mica da ridere, se poi ci aggiungiamo il fatto che Martinez non è ancora stato ufficializzato ...



Qua la puzza di bruciato inizia a farsi bella forte...


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma andassero tutti aff.... Kokkobia, il fratello, il Monaco ,il condom e ausilio!!!! Ma che ce ne fottttttt!!!! Manco fosse Messi



oramai ne va dell'orgoglio. Uno smacco così sarebbe assurdo.


----------



## TheZio (20 Giugno 2015)

Pedullà dice che é un asta. Adsso tocca all inter, ma il milan in caso di pareggio dell offerta, può rilanciare..


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

Secondo Pedullà l'Inter può contare su un accordo con Kondogbia.


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2015)

Allora non veniamoci a raccontare storie però...l'Inter non è andato su Kondogbia ieri sera...c'era probabilmente da prima di noi. Però Lucas del Doyen non lo sapeva? E se si...non si sarebbe dovuta dare priorità alla cosa, piuttosto che a JM che aveva la Copa America? 

Due possibili interpretazioni:
1) Ce lo fottono e siamo davvero dei polli...e questa è una figura di melma da non poco;
2) Ce lo siamo fatti scientemente ******* per far guadagnare Doyen e abbiamo già un nome che verrà fuori solo dopo.

Fantamercato...comunque stasera è una pagina triste...che dà molto da pensare...noi e l'Inter siamo sullo stesso piano...anzi...loro sono pure avanti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Giugno 2015)

Vergogna,sono senza parole. Galliani deve dimettersi domani stesso. Vogliamo chiarezza per una buona volta.


----------



## Dexter (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La trattativa Kondogbia sta diventando un vero e proprio giallo di mercato. Il Milan sembrava ad un passo dal giocatore, ma l'Inter non ha mai desistito.
> 
> Al momento, entrambe le società si trovano a Montecarlo. Addirittura nello stesso ristorante.
> 
> ...


Non è un problema di soldi, ma di idee. Se l'Inter ti fa salire il prezzo di Kondogbia a 35, e il giocatore sfrutta la situazione per andare a prendere un ingaggio altissimo, molli tutto e vai in Germania a prendere Geis e Xhaka alla stessa cifra. O Clasie e Maher per 20 milioni. O Tielemans sempre ad una ventina. Kondogbia, appunto, è un nome fatto da Lucas che Galliani deve assolutamente prendere, perchè altrimenti non ha la più pallida idea di chi andare a trattare. Probabilmente tornerebbe con Baselli e Bertolacci, o con Biglia pagato 30.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Spiegatemi una cosa che non capisco. Kondo ha accettato entrambe le offerte di Milan e Inter? Si sta battagliando sul prezzo con il monaco o c'è una preferenza per l Inter da parte del giocatore e quindi ha rifiutato la nostra offerta?


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

Dopo questa giornata che definire storica è riduttivo, bisognerebbe cominciare a chiedersi chi sia questo Nelio Lucas. Ha ascendente sui suoi giocatori? Se si, di che tipo? Ha cercato di convincere Kondogbia ad accettare il Milan o piuttosto a sabotare l'accordo raggiunto la sera prima per mettere in difficoltà Galliani? E se si, perché? Forse perché aspira al ruolo di uomo mercato del Milan cui mirava nell'ipotesi che il suo amico Mr. Bee avesse acquistato la maggioranza del club, e che ora vorrebbe acquisire nella disgrazia di un fallimentare Galliani? E se si, chi comanda nel Milan? Berlusconi, o Mr. Bee? Galliani, o Lucas? Domande.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Di Marzio: ".L'Inter approfondisce il discorso e prova a superare il Milan su Kondogbia. Ausilio, il Monaco e l'agente di Kondogbia entrano al Metropole per continuare a trattare. E i primi segnali sono positivi, nerazzurri che rilanciano e vogliono sfiorare i 35 milioni di euro: sicuro superato il tetto dei trenta. Attesi ulteriori e nuovi aggiornamenti. Inter che accelera"


----------



## bargnani83 (20 Giugno 2015)

L'agente di kondogbia e' lo stesso di imbula risulta?


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Pedullà l'Inter può contare su un accordo con Kondogbia.


ormai purtroppo è risaputo che hanno l'accordo col giocatore. Se colmano il gap dell'offerta è perso.



franck3211 ha scritto:


> Spiegatemi una cosa che non capisco. Kondo ha accettato entrambe le offerte di Milan e Inter? Si sta battagliando sul prezzo con il monaco o c'è una preferenza per l Inter da parte del giocatore e quindi ha rifiutato la nostra offerta?



l'inter gli offre di meno e lui vuole di meno. pazzesco.


----------



## Ciachi (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> oramai ne va dell'orgoglio. Uno smacco così sarebbe assurdo.



Si d'accordo! Ma c'è un problema: non sappiamo nulla di come è andata! Non sappiamo nulla di JM, non sappiamo nulla di un difensore forte ne di Ibra!!! Insomma siamo ,come al solito, allo sbando!!! Allora a questo punto....amen. Non possiamo rovinarci la vita per colpa di questi "imbroglioni"!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: ".L'Inter approfondisce il discorso e prova a superare il Milan su Kondogbia. Ausilio, il Monaco e l'agente di Kondogbia entrano al Metropole per continuare a trattare. E i primi segnali sono positivi, nerazzurri che rilanciano e vogliono sfiorare i 35 milioni di euro: sicuro superato il tetto dei trenta. Attesi ulteriori e nuovi aggiornamenti. Inter che accelera"



Se offrono 35 milioni ed hanno il gradimento del giocatore è meglio che il Gallo torni a casa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2015)

Spiegatemi il senso di quella telefonata tra Galliani e Ausilio dei giorni scorsi. Che pagliacciata era? Che teatrino schifoso stavano organizzando? Secondo me uno dei due sapeva già di non avere possibilità.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> Galliani si deve dimettere a prescindere, hai in tasca tantissimi soldi e ti fai scattare l'asta???? ma anche se lo prendi sei da mandare via!!



Quindi? Cosa doveva fare? No perchè state insultando a vanvera.

Ha offerto di piu' al Monaco, ha offerto di più al calciatore, cosa deve fare se quelo kongocoso vuole i perdazzurri? ***** suoi.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> ormai purtroppo è risaputo che hanno l'accordo col giocatore. Se colmano il gap dell'offerta è perso.



.. Da quanto riportato da ultimo da [MENTION=1822]BossKilla7[/MENTION] sembra che siano arrivati a 35 milioni.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Spiegatemi una cosa che non capisco. Kondo ha accettato entrambe le offerte di Milan e Inter? Si sta battagliando sul prezzo con il monaco o c'è una preferenza per l Inter da parte del giocatore e quindi ha rifiutato la nostra offerta?



La seconda che hai detto


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> La seconda che hai detto


Ma siamo certi o è una semplice supposizione?


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .. Da quanto riportato da ultimo da [MENTION=1822]BossKilla7[/MENTION] sembra che siano arrivati a 35 milioni.



penso sia una mossa del tipo, lo volete voi? allora lo pagate di piu e non 25 milioni


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Pare l'abbia convinto la telefonata di Mancini.
> Ci serva da lezione nello scegliere, già con l'handicap di non avere le coppe, un allenatore che a livello internazionale ha zero appeal



Se un allenatore ha più appeal di un AD del Milan, non bisogna cambiare l'allenatore...


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Si d'accordo! Ma c'è un problema: non sappiamo nulla di come è andata! Non sappiamo nulla di JM, non sappiamo nulla di un difensore forte ne di Ibra!!! Insomma siamo ,come al solito, allo sbando!!! Allora a questo punto....amen. Non possiamo rovinarci la vita per colpa di questi "imbroglioni"!



A me bastava solo che non uscivamo allo scoperto in questo modo e fare una figura di queste proporzioni.


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spiegatemi il senso di quella telefonata tra Galliani e Ausilio dei giorni scorsi. Che pagliacciata era? Che teatrino schifoso stavano organizzando? Secondo me uno dei due sapeva già di non avere possibilità.



che ci sia stata è tutto da dimostrare


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:"Abbiamo mangiato. Non so niente"
> 
> Sky racconta che Galliani e Lucas erano seduti da soli, ad un tavolo. Fassone e Ausilio erano con i dirigenti del Monaco e con l'agente di Kondogbia.*



Comunque se il giocatore preferisce davvero l'Inter, purtroppo Galliani può farci davvero poco


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .. Da quanto riportato da ultimo da [MENTION=1822]BossKilla7[/MENTION] sembra che siano arrivati a 35 milioni.



ok chiudiamo baracca. Questo anche a costo di pagarlo 50mln va preso. è una questione di onore. Altrimenti bastava non uscire allo scoperto.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Giugno 2015)

*@Fabiuzzo90 al prossimo copiancolla verrai bannato*


allucinante...questo fa le cene e glia altri chiudono in 10 minuti...ma tanto rinnoviamo a de jong che ci frega di questo


----------



## Ciachi (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> A me bastava solo che non uscivamo allo scoperto in questo modo e fare una figura di queste proporzioni.



Beh se per questo non è la prima che facciamo e credo neanche sarà l ultima ( Ancelotti, Ibra, JM?? ) 
Poi secondo me è più importante trovare una valida o migliore alternativa che avere rimorsi per questo Kosobia'


----------



## Dexter (20 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non è un problema di soldi, ma di idee. Se l'Inter ti fa salire il prezzo di Kondogbia a 35, e il giocatore sfrutta la situazione per andare a prendere un ingaggio altissimo, molli tutto e vai in Germania a prendere Geis e Xhaka alla stessa cifra. O Clasie per 15 milioni. O Tielemans ad una ventina. Kondogbia, appunto, è un nome fatto da Lucas che Galliani deve assolutamente prendere, perchè altrimenti non ha la più pallida idea di chi andare a trattare. Probabilmente tornerebbe con Baselli e Bertolacci, o con Biglia pagato 30.


Mi è venuto in mente anche William Carvalho. O Rabiot a 10-15 milioni. Galliani invece dorme, sta gente non l'ha mai sentita nominare in vita sua e se non si farà fregare Kondogbia probabilmente lo pagherà 85 milioni.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quindi? Cosa doveva fare? No perchè state insultando a vanvera.
> 
> Ha offerto di piu' al Monaco, ha offerto di più al calciatore, cosa deve fare se quelo kongocoso vuole i perdazzurri? ***** suoi.


Ma tu eri presente alle trattative scusa? In quale mondo uno che offre 10 min di euro in più alla squadra e 1 di più al giocatore non lo dovrebbe prendere? In nessuno. E infatti sono convinto che l'offerta del Milan non sia stata quella che leggiamo. É chiaramente un modo per evitare una pubblica umiliazione per una trattativa condotta in modo fallimentare. Il giocatore andava preso prima di Martinez, che tanto essendo in coppa America c'era tutto il tempo per gestirlo. Se é vero che interessava ed erano stati a Montecarlo nei giorni precedenti, dovevano rimanere lì e chiudere. Ma io credo che anche in questo caso si siano mossi casualmente e in ritardo, forse su effettiva richiesta di Mihajlovic. Perché magicamente solo oggi il Milan ha trattato con il Monaco. E prima cosa avevano fatto? Nulla.


----------



## gabuz (20 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Se un allenatore ha più appeal di un AD del Milan, non bisogna cambiare l'allenatore...



Non è solo questione di AD. Forse la telefonata è stata quel quid in più, furbizia che noi non abbiamo avuto.
Al di là degli AD, che hanno il loro ruolo, è normale che un giocatore preferisca farsi allenare da un allenatore che ha un certo palmares piuttosto che da un signor nessuno


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Beh se per questo non è la prima che facciamo e credo neanche sarà l ultima ( Ancelotti, Ibra, JM?? )
> Poi secondo me è più importante trovare una valida o migliore alternativa che avere rimorsi per questo Kosobia'


quelle 3 sono passabili ma questa è incredibile. Con l'Inter


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma dove li trova i soldi L Inter ??? DOVE ??


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2015)

L'importante è che le alternative siano giocatori Doyen e ci sia un buon ristorante nei pressi...no perché altrimenti non ci si muove eh!


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Giugno 2015)

Allora, qui abbiamo tre problemi : 
1) Le offerte che sta ricevendo questo tizio sono completamente disumane... Giovane, promettente e quello che volete ma a livello di incidenza offensiva ha fatto un gol e un assist. 35 Milioni sono già tantissimi, più 4+ Bonus a stagione allora qui abbiamo superato il limite, soprattutto per uno che ha dimostrato poco o nulla.
2) Dall'altra parte Galliani rischia la crocifissione in piazza se non lo prende e quindi non possiamo neanche mollare (Anche se alla fine probabilmente andrà all'Inter ormai..)
3) Non so se avete visto il look di Lucas, è palesemente un mafioso, e sinceramente se avesse cercato di "far fuori" Galliani come ho letto sopra non mi meraviglierei. Perché lo Zio Fester forse non è il migliore del mondo ma non è neanche un completo demente. Se tutto fosse andato come si dice sia andato ieri sera oggi ci sarei riuscito a chiudere anche io.

Inoltre non capisco come possa preferire l'Inter, visto che oltre ad essere pietosa come noi a centrocampo ha comunque giocatori che se sono in forma possono dare filo da torcere per il posto da titolare ( Hernanes, Guarin, Kovacic e Brozovic )


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Questa situazione seppur assurda ci viene incontro. Se non lo prendi la piazza sarà inferocita e saranno alle corde, dovranno agire subito e bene


----------



## Ciora (20 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=2099]Ciora[/MENTION] no copiaincolla e no link esterni.

Leggi il regolamento


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma dove li trova i soldi L Inter ??? DOVE ??



La domanda la rivolgerei a noi a questo punto


----------



## medjai (20 Giugno 2015)

L'unico buono che vedo è che per me questo non vale 35M più 4 di stipendio.

Solo potrei perdonare Galliani se va e prende giocatori come Maher, Clasie, Tielemans, Grenier, etc. Il prezzo è più normale.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma tu eri presente alle trattative scusa? In quale mondo uno che offre 10 min di euro in più alla squadra e 1 di più al giocatore non lo dovrebbe prendere? In nessuno. E infatti sono convinto che l'offerta del Milan non sia stata quella che leggiamo. É chiaramente un modo per evitare una pubblica umiliazione per una trattativa condotta in modo fallimentare. Il giocatore andava preso prima di Martinez, che tanto essendo in coppa America c'era tutto il tempo per gestirlo. Se é vero che interessava ed erano stati a Montecarlo nei giorni precedenti, dovevano rimanere lì e chiudere. Ma io credo che anche in questo caso si siano mossi casualmente e in ritardo, forse su effettiva richiesta di Mihajlovic. Perché magicamente solo oggi il Milan ha trattato con il Monaco. E prima cosa avevano fatto? Nulla.



E tu invece c'eri? No perchè da come parli sembra che tu sappia tutto ma in realtà non sai niente come me o altri. Io mi baso su quello che leggo e ad ora leggo che l'offerta del Milan è superiore sia per il giocatore che nei confronti del Monaco.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

stanotte devo prendere il sonnifero. I dirigenti della Juventus sono avanti anni luce rispetto a questi incompetenti.


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> L'importante è che le alternative siano giocatori Doyen e ci sia un buon ristorante nei pressi...no perché altrimenti non ci si muove eh!



Per il bene del Milan: no a giocatori Doyen. Ci siamo infilati in una trappola, ed è grave che Galliani non lo abbia capito subito. Alla larga da questa gente.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma Galliani cosa sta facendo adesso!?!?


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma siamo certi o è una semplice supposizione?



Di Marzio (che anche oggi ha dimostrato di essere il più affidabile) dice che l'Inter è attualmente in vantaggio. Quindi anche volendo essere ottimisti credendo che la nostra offerta sia reale, se alla fine l'Inter è avanti significa che il giocatore ahimè preferisce i nerazzurri.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani cosa sta facendo adesso!?!?



Sta al dolce


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani cosa sta facendo adesso!?!?



aspetta la cena con il suo amico Lucas.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Mattia93 (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani cosa sta facendo adesso!?!?



seghe


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma la cena di tre ore di ieri sera Galliani con chi l'ha fatta?


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> stanotte devo prendere il sonnifero. I dirigenti della Juventus sono avanti anni luce rispetto a questi incompetenti.



I dirigenti della Juventus sono parecchio avanti. Ma il fatto è che loro mirano ad acquisti diversi dai nostri, acquisti di altro tipo. Loro mirano a top player come Tagliavento, Rizzoli, ecc
ecc... Noi abbiamo obbiettivi di mercato ben diversi.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E tu invece c'eri? No perchè da come parli sembra che tu sappia tutto ma in realtà non sai niente come me o altri. Io mi baso su quello che leggo e ad ora leggo che l'offerta del Milan è superiore sia per il giocatore che nei confronti del Monaco.



Io non so assolutamente nulla. Mi fido della ragione. E in un mondo normale se io ti pago di più, sensibilmente di più, non ci sono storie tu vieni a lavorare da me. Non esiste altra situazione se non per qualche ragione sentimentale o familiare. Che evidentemente non é questa situazione qui. Quindi la ragione mi dice che non é vero che le due offerte siano diverse. La vedo solo come un tentativo, abbastanza chiaro ed evidente, di non far apparire fallimentare, come sarebbe in caso di esito negativo, questa trattativa da parte di chi l'ha gestita: "ha offerto di più,che doveva fare poverino?" Ed é inutile mettere la testa sotto terra, perché di giornalisti 'amici' che tacciono qualsiasi nefandezza ce ne sono tantissimi.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Scusate ma io sto leggendo su internet che l'agente di Kondogbia e questo Schiavone parlavano già con l'Inter da un po' (notizia del 3 giugno) tant'è che è stato anche alla pinetina. Mi sa che quelli che volevano infilarsi all'ultimo minuto eravamo noi e non l'Inter (che non riusciva a rispondere alle richieste del Monaco).
Ecco perchè hanno già il SI del calciatore.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io non so assolutamente nulla. Mi fido della ragione. E in un mondo normale se io ti pago di più, sensibilmente di più, non ci sono storie tu vieni a lavorare da me. Non esiste altra situazione se non per qualche ragione sentimentale o familiare. Che evidentemente non é questa situazione qui. Quindi la ragione mi dice che non é vero che le due offerte siano diverse. La vedo solo come un tentativo, abbastanza chiaro ed evidente, di non far apparire fallimentare, come sarebbe in caso di esito negativo, questa trattativa da parte di chi l'ha gestita: "ha offerto di più,che doveva fare poverino?" Ed é inutile mettere la testa sotto terra, perché di giornalisti 'amici' che tacciono qualsiasi nefandezza ce ne sono tantissimi.



Ma non è vero dai, se hanno detto che erano 4 milioni la cifra era quella, non scherziamo. Non avrebbe senso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Giugno 2015)

Galliani ne esce distrutto da questa trattativa. Distrutto. E quindi anche noi. Non puoi ridurti a farti fregare un giocatore promettente dall'Inter dopo averlo pregato in tutti i modi. Capito l'andazzo dovevamo defilarci subito. Queste figure sono inaccettabili. Una mazzata per la nostra immagine. 

Mi domando cosa ne pensa Bee, che sta investendo 480M per vedere questi pietosi teatrini.


----------



## vitrich86 (20 Giugno 2015)

se non riescono a prenderlo ahimè x noi è una figuraccia epocale...


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Galliani non ne esce ancora



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Galliani ne esce distrutto da questa trattativa. Distrutto. E quindi anche noi. Non puoi ridurti a farti fregare un giocatore promettente dall'Inter dopo averlo pregato in tutti i modi. Capito l'andazzo dovevamo defilarci subito. Queste figure sono inaccettabili. Una mazzata per la nostra immagine.
> 
> Mi domando cosa ne pensa Bee, che sta investendo 480M per vedere questi pietosi teatrini.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Galliani ne esce distrutto da questa trattativa. Distrutto. E quindi anche noi. Non puoi ridurti a farti fregare un giocatore promettente dall'Inter dopo averlo pregato in tutti i modi. Capito l'andazzo dovevamo defilarci subito. Queste figure sono inaccettabili. Una mazzata per la nostra immagine.
> 
> *Mi domando cosa ne pensa Bee, che sta investendo 480M per vedere questi pietosi teatrini.*



Guarda il lato positivo: magari Mr. Bee appena può lo caccia.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> se non riescono a prenderlo ahimè x noi è una figuraccia epocale...



...dubito che lo prenda ormai.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non è un problema di soldi, ma di idee. Se l'Inter ti fa salire il prezzo di Kondogbia a 35, e il giocatore sfrutta la situazione per andare a prendere un ingaggio altissimo, molli tutto e vai in Germania a prendere Geis e Xhaka alla stessa cifra. O Clasie e Maher per 20 milioni. O Tielemans sempre ad una ventina. Kondogbia, appunto, è un nome fatto da Lucas che Galliani deve assolutamente prendere, perchè altrimenti non ha la più pallida idea di chi andare a trattare. Probabilmente tornerebbe con Baselli e Bertolacci, o con Biglia pagato 30.



ma che ci vada all'inter, sto mentecatto. 
pare che sia maradona. 

ci sono tanti altri buoni giocatori, a prezzi più ragionevoli, basta guardarsi in giro. 
ma come hai detto tu, galliani conoscerà si e no gli italiani che hai citato tu e poco altro. 

se il giocatore preferisce prender meno e andare all'inter ciao, auguri.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> I dirigenti della Juventus sono parecchio avanti. Ma il fatto è che loro mirano ad acquisti diversi dai nostri, acquisti di altro tipo. Loro mirano ai top player Tagliavento, Rizzoli, ecc
> ec... Noi abbiamo obbiettivi di mercato ben diversi.



lascia perdere il sarcasmo. Guarda loro ieri. Parte paratici senza che nessuno lo spaeva e taaac chiude subito. Noi è da domenica che si parla a Monaco del viaggio del fenomeno. E taaac ce lo fregano. E' troppo mediatico e adesso facciamo una figura penosa. 
Ora stà parlando con il fratello. Ormai è perso.



kYMERA ha scritto:


> Scusate ma io sto leggendo su internet che l'agente di Kondogbia e questo Schiavone parlavano già con l'Inter da un po' (notizia del 3 giugno) tant'è che è stato anche alla pinetina. Mi sa che quelli che volevano infilarsi all'ultimo minuto eravamo noi e non l'Inter (che non riusciva a rispondere alle richieste del Monaco).
> Ecco perchè hanno già il SI del calciatore.



secondi o no loro erano invisibili e noi eravamo il sole.


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

L'unica cosa che spero è che abbiamo l'alternativa valida, magari un centrocampista più tecnico che sappia impostare.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...dubito che lo prenda ormai.



Si credo pure io ma adesso per calmare la piazza sarà dura, bisogna prendere subito qualcuno di mediaticamente forte


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Qua tuttj a deprimersi... Quando comunque ricordiamoci che la.trattativa non è assolutamente finita. Assolutamente.


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Giugno 2015)

Io mi aspetto una dichiarazione di Galliani del tipo: "rinnova de Jong, è come se fosse un nuovo acquisto ed ha più esperienza di Kondogbia ".


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero dai, se hanno detto che erano 4 milioni la cifra era quella, non scherziamo. Non avrebbe senso.


 Guarda, ti riscrivo parte del mio post precedente,che contestavi. Alla luce anche di quello che tu stesso hai appena scritto (trattativa con l'Inter già avviata e noi ci siamo introdotti solo alla fine):

"Il giocatore andava preso prima di Martinez, che tanto essendo in coppa America c'era tutto il tempo per gestirlo. Se é vero che interessava ed erano stati a Montecarlo nei giorni precedenti, dovevano rimanere lì e chiudere. Ma io credo che anche in questo caso si siano mossi casualmente e in ritardo, forse su effettiva richiesta di Mihajlovic. Perché magicamente solo oggi il Milan ha trattato con il Monaco. E prima cosa avevano fatto? Nulla."

Senza avere la presunzione di sapere nulla, non avendo agganci o cose particolari, mi pare che coincida con quello che hai evidenziato tu. Non c'era assolutamente nulla di pensato e/o programmato, perché se fosse stato così veniva chiusa la settimana scorsa la trattativa. E invece ci siamo mossi solo dopo l'input di Mihajlovic evidentemente, chissà con che tipo di offerta. Sicuramente non sideralmente distante da quella fatta dall'inter.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> lascia perdere il sarcasmo. Guarda loro ieri. Parte paratici senza che nessuno lo spaeva e taaac chiude subito. Noi è da domenica che si parla a Monaco del viaggio del fenomeno. E taaac ce lo fregano. E' troppo mediatico e adesso facciamo una figura penosa.
> Ora stà parlando con il fratello. Ormai è perso.



Se davvero il calciatore aveva già un accordo con l'Inter siamo noi che abbiamo tentato di fregarlo, facendo una pessima figura.


----------



## Heaven (20 Giugno 2015)

Vedere Kondogbia all'Inter sarebbe dura da digerire...


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.

Quotate*


----------



## S T B (20 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non è solo questione di AD. Forse la telefonata è stata quel quid in più, furbizia che noi non abbiamo avuto.
> Al di là degli AD, che hanno il loro ruolo, è normale che un giocatore preferisca farsi allenare da un allenatore che ha un certo palmares piuttosto che da un signor nessuno



Avrà anche vinto qualche titolo in Italia e in Inghilterra, ma sul come avrei da ridire quanto volete... basta, non lo voglio questo qui. Andiamo su altri... che se ne vada alla sua amata Inter...


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.
> 
> Quotate*



Non ho nemmeno gli occhi per piangere.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Dopo questa giornata che definire storica è riduttivo, bisognerebbe cominciare a chiedersi chi sia questo Nelio Lucas. Ha ascendente sui suoi giocatori? Se si, di che tipo? Ha cercato di convincere Kondogbia ad accettare il Milan o piuttosto a sabotare l'accordo raggiunto la sera prima per mettere in difficoltà Galliani? E se si, perché? Forse perché aspira al ruolo di uomo mercato del Milan cui mirava nell'ipotesi che il suo amico Mr. Bee avesse acquistato la maggioranza del club, e che ora vorrebbe acquisire nella disgrazia di un fallimentare Galliani? E se si, chi comanda nel Milan? Berlusconi, o Mr. Bee? Galliani, o Lucas? Domande.



Io di domande me ne faccio anche peggiori.
Comincio ad avere anche l'impressione che stiano cercando di intortare per bene Berlusconi: promessa di acquisto del 48%, intanto Fininvest _dovrebbe_ anticipare i soldi. Però Berlusconi _(nb)_ non fa chiudere le trattative. Aspetta... I soldi di Bee. Che non arrivano.
E fa bene, perchè altrimenti andrebbe sotto di 120-150 Mln e sarebbe costretto a cedere la maggioranza per quattro banane.
E Galliani? Con chi è d'accordo?
Vedremo come andrà a finire...


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Guarda, ti riscrivo parte del mio post precedente,che contestavi. Alla luce anche di quello che tu stesso hai appena scritto (trattativa con l'Inter già avviata e noi ci siamo introdotti solo alla fine):
> 
> "Il giocatore andava preso prima di Martinez, che tanto essendo in coppa America c'era tutto il tempo per gestirlo. Se é vero che interessava ed erano stati a Montecarlo nei giorni precedenti, dovevano rimanere lì e chiudere. Ma io credo che anche in questo caso si siano mossi casualmente e in ritardo, forse su effettiva richiesta di Mihajlovic. Perché magicamente solo oggi il Milan ha trattato con il Monaco. E prima cosa avevano fatto? Nulla."
> 
> Senza avere la presunzione di sapere nulla, non avendo agganci o cose particolari, mi pare che coincida con quello che hai evidenziato tu. Non c'era assolutamente nulla di pensatoe/o programmato perché se fosse stato così veniva chiusa la settimana scorsa la trattativa.



Si ma quello che sto cercando di dire (più che a te agli altri...) è che non possiamo lamentarci con Galliani se l'Inter ha già il SI del calciatore. Magari non era in programma (ricordiamoci che l'incontro con Mihajlovic c'è stato dopo e quindi dopo si è parlato di mercato). Non me la sento di dare la colpa a Galliani per la trattativa e sinceramente io sono già nauseato da questo calciatore che reputo strapagato a queste cifre.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Galliani ne esce distrutto da questa trattativa. Distrutto. E quindi anche noi. Non puoi ridurti a farti fregare un giocatore promettente dall'Inter dopo averlo pregato in tutti i modi. Capito l'andazzo dovevamo defilarci subito. Queste figure sono inaccettabili. Una mazzata per la nostra immagine.
> 
> Mi domando cosa ne pensa Bee, che sta investendo 480M per vedere questi pietosi teatrini.



Si prenderà il no anche di J.Martinez


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.
> 
> Quotate*


Visto ora il video in cui intervistano Galliani e a me non sembrava per nulla scuro in volto.....


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.
> 
> Quotate*



sul sito di Di Marzio c'è l'intervista al direttore di circo mentre esce.  sembra che c'è anche pellegatti che parla.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.
> 
> Quotate*





osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Io di domande me ne faccio anche peggiori.
> Comincio ad avere anche l'impressione che stiano cercando di intortare per bene Berlusconi: promessa di acquisto del 48%, intanto Fininvest _dovrebbe_ anticipare i soldi. Però Berlusconi _(nb)_ non fa chiudere le trattative. Aspetta... I soldi di Bee. Che non arrivano.
> E fa bene, perchè altrimenti andrebbe sotto di 120-150 Mln e sarebbe costretto a cedere la maggioranza per quattro banane.
> E Galliani? Con chi è d'accordo?
> Vedremo come andrà a finire...



Mi sembra uno scenario estremamente realistico


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Galliani ne esce distrutto da questa trattativa. Distrutto. E quindi anche noi. Non puoi ridurti a farti fregare un giocatore promettente dall'Inter dopo averlo pregato in tutti i modi. Capito l'andazzo dovevamo defilarci subito. Queste figure sono inaccettabili. Una mazzata per la nostra immagine.
> 
> Mi domando cosa ne pensa Bee, che sta investendo 480M per vedere questi pietosi teatrini.


Spero che si prenda provvedimento. Galliani ha fatto il suo tempo, sia con i soldi che senza. Va congedato, non è più in grado di gestire trattative a questi livelli. Ha sbandierato ai 4 venti la partenza per Monaco, cenato con Kondogbia senza raggiungere un accordo col giocatore. Se ne è tornato a Milano a fare non si sa cosa, ha preso troppo sotto gamba questa trattativa e un eventuale fallimento sarebbe imputabile solo a lui. Ma anche se alla fine Kondogbia arrivasse, la trattativa è stata gestita davvero male ugualmente. Questi teatrini succedono solo da noi, visto che questo essere ama troppo stare sotto i riflettori. Il problema è che in questi caso bisogna essere discreti il più possibile ma Galliani questo non riesce proprio a capirlo.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Allan xhaka e imbula e ci consoliamo con u totale di 45 milioni


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2015)

Ora è evidente che gli "infiloni" abbiamo cercato di farli noi....se come scrivevano Kondogbia era stato alla Pinetina già a inizio mese. Però dico io, se cerchi di fare l'infilone, lo devi fare con discrezione...altrimenti rischi la doppia figura di melma.
Ma probabilmente il Condor ha sopravvalutato il suo appeal...e magari l'aiuto del "socio" Lucas (che è e rimane il massimo referente di un fondo che ha come unico scopo quello di fare soldi, in questo caso sfruttando il mondo del calcio. Così come una banca, non è amico di nessuno)


----------



## diavolo (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.
> 
> Quotate*



Galliani ha telefonato a Fassone,domani a colazione rinuncierà al cornetto alla crema.


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (20 Giugno 2015)

pietà doveva essere l'estate in cui rinascere , riprenderci il milan che tutti conoscevamo e invece solo legnate nei denti ...( ancelotti- ibra-e adesso kondogbia , fregatoci sotto il naso dall'INTER) ...e adesso aspettatevi imbula ( la seconda scelta dell'inter)


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

Discorso sempre uguale. Se ne vada a marcire in quel dipartimento di falliti.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Allan xhaka e imbula e ci consoliamo con u totale di 45 milioni


Secondo pedullà prendono anche imbula perchè vogliono fare due centrocampisti


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Visto ora il video in cui intervistano Galliani e a me non sembrava per nulla scuro in volto.....



Ti dispiacerebbe mandarmi il link come messaggio privato?


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Che grande delusione ragazzi. Comunque il Milan non è da puntellare, e' da ricostruire, spendere 35mln tutti per un solo giocatore e' follia, prenderei Salah e Jovetic e avanzano anche i soldi..


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Discorso sempre uguale. Se ne vada a marcire in quel dipartimento di falliti.



.


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2015)

Tragico che l'Inter si sia mossa anche bene...bloccandoci Imbula, che è il naturale sostituto di Kondogbia in qualche modo (per età e per ruolo almeno al 70%). Rischiano la doppietta e noi la doppia figura...

Ultima cosa: per me la telefonata c'è stata ma è stata dall'Inter al Milan e del tenore "Guardate che vi abbiamo sgamati miei cari, come il resto del mondo, ma noi lavoriamo già da mesi sui giocatori"


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (20 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ti dispiacerebbe mandarmi il link come messaggio privato?



Se vai sul sito di Di Marzio lo trovi


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.
> 
> Quotate*



Che situazione grottesca,io dovrei studiare per gli esami ed adesso con questa storia c'ho un ansia che non vi dico,non so se per voi è lo stesso.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.
> 
> Quotate*




Se arriva il Tottenham preferisce il Tottenham, andassero tutti a quel paese per prima la nostra societò


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ripeto allan xhaka e imbula e ci straconsoliamo


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

L'ultimo che ha detto no al Milan per l'Inter è stato Suazo. Grosso colpo.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Scusate ma io sto leggendo su internet che l'agente di Kondogbia e questo Schiavone parlavano già con l'Inter da un po' (notizia del 3 giugno) tant'è che è stato anche alla pinetina. Mi sa che quelli che volevano infilarsi all'ultimo minuto eravamo noi e non l'Inter (che non riusciva a rispondere alle richieste del Monaco).
> Ecco perchè hanno già il SI del calciatore.



Sì credo sia così, infatti Pedullà da stasera va dicendo che Kondogbia aveva già l'accordo con l'Inter da parecchio.


----------



## vitrich86 (20 Giugno 2015)

sono troppo giù raga...già me lo vedevo con la casacca rossonera ..un solo pensiero x la gallina.. sei un nullo!!!


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (20 Giugno 2015)

montolivo -de jong - imbula
bonaventura
el shaarawy- Jackson Martinez
effetto BEE-DOYEN


----------



## varvez (20 Giugno 2015)

Teatrino osceno. Se il giocatore preferisce l'Inter amen, saprà sicuramente lui (e soprattutto il suo agente) il motivo. Se arriverà con lui ci sarà anche la conferma che i fondi per il mercato ci sono altrimenti i dubbi di qualche amico del forum potrebbero essere legittimi...


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si ma quello che sto cercando di dire (più che a te agli altri...) è che non possiamo lamentarci con Galliani se l'Inter ha già il SI del calciatore. Magari non era in programma (ricordiamoci che l'incontro con Mihajlovic c'è stato dopo e quindi dopo si è parlato di mercato). Non me la sento di dare la colpa a Galliani per la trattativa e sinceramente io sono già nauseato da questo calciatore che reputo strapagato a queste cifre.



Se quando non ha i soldi e li sperpera quei pochi in ingaggi di gente come Essien,Muntari, o compra Matri e strapaga Boateng, creando una buco nero nei conti... non é colpa sua
Se quando dovrebbe avere i soldi non ha nessun tipo di idea calcistica, di lista dei nomi, ma si muove a casaccio, girando in lungo e largo, spendendo soldi aziendali, arrivando dopo, non chiudendo nulla non é colpa sua.

Che ti devo dire... tieniti Galliani. Io ti ricordo solo che,non so se lavori o studi ancora, ma nel caso tu lavorassi e facessi degli errori similari, nelle mansioni a te assegnate, ti cacciano all'istante. Senza passare per il via.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Secondo pedullà prendono anche imbula perchè vogliono fare due centrocampisti



Vabbè allora due centrocampisti tecnici, io a dir la verità questa necessità di mediani non la vedo dato la permanenza di de jong


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.
> 
> Quotate*





kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si ma quello che sto cercando di dire (più che a te agli altri...) è che non possiamo lamentarci con Galliani se l'Inter ha già il SI del calciatore. Magari non era in programma (ricordiamoci che l'incontro con Mihajlovic c'è stato dopo e quindi dopo si è parlato di mercato). Non me la sento di dare la colpa a Galliani per la trattativa e sinceramente io sono già nauseato da questo calciatore che reputo strapagato a queste cifre.



E Ancelotti aveva male al collo, e Kondogbia aveva già l'accordo e poi era interista, e Dani Alves ci ha usato, Abate è la tassa Ibra ma Ibra non viene perchè pure lui ci ha usato.

Oh ragà, ma quant'è sfortunato Galliani? E io che pensavo che fosse solo incompetenza...


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Se quando non ha i soldi e li sperpera quei pochi in ingaggi di gente come Essien,Muntari, o compra Matri e strapaga Boateng, creando una buco nero nei conti... non é colpa sua
> Se quando dovrebbe avere i soldi non ha nessun tipo di idea calcistica, di lista dei nomi, ma si muove a casaccio, girando in lungo e largo, spendendo soldi aziendali, arrivando dopo, non chiudendo nulla non é colpa sua.
> 
> Che ti devo dire... tieniti Galliani. Io ti ricordo solo che,non so se lavori o studi ancora, ma nel caso tu lavorassi e facessi degli errori similari, nelle mansioni a te assegnate, ti cacciano all'istante. Senza passare per il via.


.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E Ancelotti aveva male al collo, e Kondogbia aveva già l'accordo e poi era interista, e Dani Alves ci ha usato, Abate è la tassa Ibra ma Ibra non viene perchè pure lui ci ha usato.
> 
> Oh ragà, ma quant'è sfortunato Galliani? E io che pensavo che fosse solo incompetenza...



Se googli un po' scrivendo Kondogbia Inter vedrai un bel po' di notizie di giorni passati...


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.
> 
> Quotate*



Non ho parole ragazzi,non ho parole e mò chi prendiamo?,solo Verratti potrebbe riscattare l'onta (sportiva) subita (ed è impossibile da prendere).


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Se googli un po' scrivendo Kondogbia Inter vedrai un bel po' di notizie di giorni passati...



Voglio chiedervi giusto perché non sono espertissimo del giocatore, ma più di de jong cos ha?


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Penso che il giocatore fosse già accordaro con l'Inter, questa trattativa è ancora in piedi solo grazie a Lucas perché il fondo detiene una parte del cartellino del giocatore e ciò ha permesso al Milan di alzare l'offerta e far nascere i dubbi al giocatore, a mio parere l'Inter non è in vantaggio, sta cercando di pareggiare l'offerta del Milan


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Considerando che siamo solo al 20 giugno, secondo me ora del 31 agosto voi diventerete matti, di questo passo... Dai su.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E Ancelotti aveva male al collo, e Kondogbia aveva già l'accordo e poi era interista, e Dani Alves ci ha usato, Abate è la tassa Ibra ma Ibra non viene perchè pure lui ci ha usato.
> 
> Oh ragà, ma quant'è sfortunato Galliani? E io che pensavo che fosse solo incompetenza...





kYMERA ha scritto:


> Se googli un po' scrivendo Kondogbia Inter vedrai un bel po' di notizie di giorni passati...



A maggior ragione se sai che è dell'Inter non ti ci infili anche tu.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Voglio chiedervi giusto perché non sono espertissimo del giocatore, ma più di de jong cos ha?



Non lo so ma secondo me non vale 35 milioni e l'ingaggio che gli hanno offerto. Con quei soldi c'è decisamente di meglio.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

]



rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> Penso che il giocatore fosse già accordaro con l'Inter, questa trattativa è ancora in piedi solo grazie a Lucas perché il fondo detiene una parte del cartellino del giocatore e ciò ha permesso al Milan di alzare l'offerta e far nascere i dubbi al giocatore, a mio parere l'Inter non è in vantaggio, sta cercando di pareggiare l'offerta del Milan



Potrebbe essere


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non lo so ma secondo me non vale 35 milioni e l'ingaggio che gli hanno offerto. Con quei soldi c'è decisamente di meglio.



Ecco qualche giorno fa avanza il ipotesi che forse questo costava tanto perché era diventato mediaticamente un nome però non mi spiegavo perché ci fossimo buttati sull ennesimo medianaccio


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

penso abbiano venduto kovacic al liverpool, tradotto sono i soldi che investono su kondo.
cmq la cosa preoccupante non è che perdete kondo, venite da anni di vacche magrissime e vedete campioni anche dove in realtà ci sono solo ottimi calciatori.
se prendete allan potete stare tranquilli che non è peggio di kondo, e costa pure meno.

il punto invece è un altro di tutta questa storia: i soldi li avete davvero o no? è questa la vera questione di tutta questa vicenda...
io fossi in voi sarei preoccupato per questo e non epr la perdita di kondo.

berlusconi in vita sua ne ha combinati tanti di intrallazzi e trollate varie, ma questa le supererebbe tutte...
cioè , io fossi un milanista potrei fare una pazzia se questa storia di mr bee e dei 150 milioni fosse solo una cavolata.

davvero, fatico a credere che sia tutta una burla e una speculazione finanziaria, però come si fa a non pensarlo dopo quanto accaduto stasera?


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sempre detto che se compravamo Kondogbia era la dimostrazione che i soldi ci sono e che spenderanno...
Abbiamo tentato di sperare e crederci per l'ennesimo anno ma è palese che il mercato sarà il solito.
Ben vengano Soriano e Josè Mauri,sempre meglio degli attuali titolari.
Non so come qualcuno ci creda ancora ma per ora abbiamo preso solo Ely e l'Inter che è stata sanzionata dalla UEFA ha preso Miranda a 15,25 milioni di riscatti obbligati e ora 35 per Kondogbia che fanno 75 milioni.
Non so come andrà a finire ma uno degli obiettivi principali era quello di far ritornare la fiducia ai tifosi e lo stanno fallendo.
Scusate per sto post da pessimista cronico,anche se a sto punto direi che è semplicemente realista,non ci sono prove della loro buona fede.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non lo so ma secondo me non vale 35 milioni e l'ingaggio che gli hanno offerto. Con quei soldi c'è decisamente di meglio.



35 non li vale ma se io fossi Galliani pur di non fare una figura del genere sparo anche 50mln. Galliani non sono e quindi portiamo a casa questa ennesima presa in giro da tutto il mondo.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> penso abbiano venduto kovacic al liverpool, tradotto sono i soldi che investono su kondo.
> cmq la cosa preoccupante non è che perdete kondo, venite da anni di vacche magrissime e vedete campioni anche dove in realtà ci sono solo ottimi calciatori.
> se prendete allan potete stare tranquilli che non è peggio di kondo, e costa pure meno.
> 
> ...



Su Kondogbia non mi esprimo perchè non lo conosco, ma ne parlano tutti bene. Sulla questione soldi per me li avremmo anche spesi per lui, solo che si era già accordato con l'Inter a quanto pare. Non credo sia un problema di soldi, però Gallina riuscirà a spenderli a dovere ?


----------



## siioca (20 Giugno 2015)

La triste realtà è che non siamo piu il milan di prima...ci vorrà tempo, ma soprattutto denaro per ritornare quelli che eravamo...


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.
> 
> Quotate*





Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Considerando che siamo solo al 20 giugno, secondo me ora del 31 agosto voi diventerete matti, di questo passo... Dai su.



E chi ci arriva al 31 Agosto,io ci lascerò le penne molto prima.


----------



## vitrich86 (20 Giugno 2015)

ora si che ..che sciagura..


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Continuo sulla mia linea. In un centrocampo che conta de jong montolivo e poli, escludendo muntari ma chissà, a che serviva un altro medianaccio che non segna ne imposta ne da quella tecnica e geometria che a noi manca? Insomma sto kondo che aggiunge al nostro centrocampo che i sopracitati non hanno?


----------



## mark (20 Giugno 2015)

Questi qui sono il male del Milan!! Sono degli incapaci!! Devono andarsene via subito.. Buffoni


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Capisco che ci stia un po' di delusione e scetticismo su un possibile futuro migliore dopo due anni disastrosi, ma state nettamente oltrepassando il confine, state totalmente esagerando solo perché per il momento ci siamo fatti recuperare dall'Inter per Kondogbia.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

io non mi sfascio la testa. E' un giovane promettente senza dubbio, ma come sempre detto 35 mln e 4 netti più bonus non li merita. Prendiamoci clasie, xhaka e rabiot o allan è abbiamo un super centrocampo. Altro che kondocoso.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

E improvvisamente Kondogbia divenne un mediano qualsiasi. Fino a qualche ora fa era il migliore sulla piazza.
Buonanotte e speriamo in un miracolo per domani



> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.
> 
> Quotate*


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io non mi sfascio la testa. E' un giovane promettente senza dubbio, ma come sempre detto 35 mln e 4 netti più bonus non li merita. Prendiamoci clasie, xhaka e rabiot o allan è abbiamo un super centrocampo. Altro che kondocoso.


Ti faccio questa domanda forse il giocatore lo conosci meglio :

Continuo sulla mia linea. In un centrocampo che conta de jong montolivo e poli, escludendo muntari ma chissà, a che serviva un altro medianaccio che non segna ne imposta ne da quella tecnica e geometria che a noi manca? Insomma sto kondo che aggiunge al nostro centrocampo che i sopracitati non hanno?


----------



## Theochedeo (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.
> 
> Quotate*



Scusate ma ho seguito poco!

La trattativa è davvero finita a favore dell'Inter secondo voi o ci sono ancora delle possibilità?


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Continuo sulla mia linea. In un centrocampo che conta de jong montolivo e poli, escludendo muntari ma chissà, a che serviva un altro medianaccio che non segna ne imposta ne da quella tecnica e geometria che a noi manca? Insomma sto kondo che aggiunge al nostro centrocampo che i sopracitati non hanno?



Aggiungeva sostanza, forza fisica e dinamicità, fondamentali per il tipo di gioco che dovremo fare, visto che non stiamo pensando a replicare il gioco di possesso del Barcellona. Tutte qualità che noi non abbiamo. Fermo restando che, se fosse un progetto serio, sarebbe servito anche un giocatore tecnico di spessore.
Il problema ora é che questi non conoscono nessuno. Non hanno una lista chiara. Quindi chissà su chi si buttano ora. E sicuramente potrebbe essere pure un giocatore opposto a Kondogbia... Non mi sorprenderei.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E improvvisamente Kondogbia divenne un mediano qualsiasi. Fino a qualche ora fa era il migliore sulla piazza.
> Buonanotte e speriamo in un miracolo per domani



Stavo per scriverlo io. Ho espresso dubbi ieri sul topic di Imbulà ma sono stato schernito.

Poi magari veramente non è nulla di che ma il condom è capace di portaci Bertolacci a 20 mln.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Galliani ne esce distrutto da questa trattativa. Distrutto. E quindi anche noi. Non puoi ridurti a farti fregare un giocatore promettente dall'Inter dopo averlo pregato in tutti i modi. Capito l'andazzo dovevamo defilarci subito. Queste figure sono inaccettabili. Una mazzata per la nostra immagine.
> 
> Mi domando cosa ne pensa Bee, che sta investendo 480M per vedere questi pietosi teatrini.



Ma i 480 Mln _non sono suoi_, ce ne rendiamo conto? Se tutto va bene sono della Doyen (in gran parte) e di chi lo appoggia sempre con la garanzia della Doyen.
A questo punto basta che nei 56 giorni non arrivino i quattrini e il gioco è fatto. Se Berlusconi pagasse in anticipo ci rimetterebbe i soldi e poi anche la maggioranza. Per questo tutto rimane in sospeso, le trattative si aprono con l'appoggio della Doyen, ma Berlusconi non le vuole chiudere perchè non ha le garanzie che i soldi arrivino.
Lo scenario è verosimile, sono pronto anche a cambiare idea, ma l'impressione che ho è questa.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E improvvisamente Kondogbia divenne un mediano qualsiasi. Fino a qualche ora fa era il migliore sulla piazza.
> Buonanotte e speriamo in un miracolo per domani



Io ho sempre detto che secondo me era oltremodo costoso e che forse non era il mediano il ruolo su cui spendere 40 milioni se poi non arrivava un centrocampista tecnico. Poi se arriva meglio codi


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io non mi sfascio la testa. E' un giovane promettente senza dubbio, ma come sempre detto 35 mln e 4 netti più bonus non li merita. Prendiamoci clasie, xhaka e rabiot o allan è abbiamo un super centrocampo. Altro che kondocoso.


Ma chi se ne frega di Kondogbia in sè...serviva per far capire che hanno intenzione di spendere.
Come fai a essere sicuro che spendano? Altro che Xhaka,Clasie e Rabiot...e comunque per la cronaca manco se volessero spendere farebbero un centrocampo del genere,troppo idioti...


----------



## aleslash (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E improvvisamente Kondogbia divenne un mediano qualsiasi. Fino a qualche ora fa era il migliore sulla piazza.
> Buonanotte e speriamo in un miracolo per domani


Qualcuno mi spiega la situazione che non ho seguito? A quanto ho capito l'Inter è in vantaggio per la volontà del giocatore ma non ha accordo con il Monaco, mentre noi abbiamo l'accordo col Monaco ed offriamo di più al giocatore


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Ma i 480 Mln _non sono suoi_, ce ne rendiamo conto? Se tutto va bene sono della Doyen (in gran parte) e di chi lo appoggia sempre con la garanzia della Doyen.
> A questo punto basta che nei 56 giorni non arrivino i quattrini e il gioco è fatto. Se Berlusconi pagasse in anticipo ci rimetterebbe i soldi e poi anche la maggioranza. Per questo tutto rimane in sospeso, le trattative si aprono con l'appoggio della Doyen, ma Berlusconi non le vuole chiudere perchè non ha le garanzie che i soldi arrivino.
> Lo scenario è verosimile, sono pronto anche a cambiare idea, ma l'impressione che ho è questa.



Non sta molto in piedi per il fatto che B. i soldi li ha quindi in tribunale comunque non ci finiamo. Parliamone da un'altra parte però.


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Scusate ma ho seguito poco!
> 
> La trattativa è davvero finita a favore dell'Inter secondo voi o ci sono ancora delle possibilità?



Mia personale sensazione: Adesso L'Inter ha più possibilità di noi.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ti faccio questa domanda forse il giocatore lo conosci meglio :
> 
> Continuo sulla mia linea. In un centrocampo che conta de jong montolivo e poli, escludendo muntari ma chissà, a che serviva un altro medianaccio che non segna ne imposta ne da quella tecnica e geometria che a noi manca? Insomma sto kondo che aggiunge al nostro centrocampo che i sopracitati non hanno?



è nettamente più forte di de jong, anche perché è più tecnico, ma non sa fare un passaggio verticale, o un lancio lungo. Almeno non ancora. Dalla sua però c'è che ha 22 anni, può migliorare, e ha uno strapotere fisico incredibile. Insomma sarebbe una bella diga li dietro, e credo che per il modulo che vuole adottare sinisa sia perfetto. Avessimo avuto ancelotti, non ci serviva per niente. Se devo scegliere tra lui e xhaka mi fiondo su quest'ultimo, meno mediatico, ma in prospettiva nettamente più forte.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Aggiungeva sostanza, forza fisica e dinamicità, fondamentali per il tipo di gioco che dovremo fare, visto che non stiamo pensando a replicare il gioco di possesso del Barcellona. Tutte qualità che noi non abbiamo. Fermo restando che, se fosse un progetto serio, sarebbe servito anche un giocatore tecnico di spessore.
> Il problema ora é che questi non conoscono nessuno. Non hanno una lista chiara. Quindi chissà su chi si buttano ora. E sicuramente potrebbe essere pure un giocatore opposto a Kondogbia... Non mi sorprenderei.


Forza fisicità dinamicità sicuramente importanti ma chi imposta? Io rimango ancora del idea che il centrocampista tecnico é quello che a noi davvero manca. Poi vabbè ci mancano anche un altra caterva di cose


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E improvvisamente Kondogbia divenne un mediano qualsiasi. Fino a qualche ora fa era il migliore sulla piazza.
> Buonanotte e speriamo in un miracolo per domani



No, io ho sempre detto che per me sono troppi questi soldi. 35 mln per un mediano... dai suvvia non parliamo di chissà quale tecnica sopraffina


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Ma i 480 Mln _non sono suoi_, ce ne rendiamo conto? Se tutto va bene sono della Doyen (in gran parte) e di chi lo appoggia sempre con la garanzia della Doyen.
> A questo punto basta che nei 56 giorni non arrivino i quattrini e il gioco è fatto. Se Berlusconi pagasse in anticipo ci rimetterebbe i soldi e poi anche la maggioranza. Per questo tutto rimane in sospeso, le trattative si aprono con l'appoggio della Doyen, ma Berlusconi non le vuole chiudere perchè non ha le garanzie che i soldi arrivino.
> Lo scenario è verosimile, sono pronto anche a cambiare idea, ma l'impressione che ho è questa.



No non é un'impressione é proprio così. Lo ha scritto abbastanza chiaro Suma nell'editoriale di questa sera. Era una cosa che ritenevo altamente improbabile e invece no. Al momento quindi, i soldi non ci sono. E non sappiamo se ci saranno. Altro che squadra pronta per il ritiro


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E improvvisamente Kondogbia divenne un mediano qualsiasi. Fino a qualche ora fa era il migliore sulla piazza.
> Buonanotte e speriamo in un miracolo per domani



se controlli i miei post, ho sempre ritenuto le cifre spropositate per il valore del giocatore, controlla pure. Anzi sono stato attaccato proprio per questo. COntinuo a ripeterlo, chi lo prende fa un buon colpo, ma non stravolge la squadra, questo deve essere chiaro. Non è verratti, non è iniesta, e non è nemmeno un busquets, che in questo momento gli da le piste.


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Su Kondogbia non mi esprimo perchè non lo conosco, ma ne parlano tutti bene. Sulla questione soldi per me li avremmo anche spesi per lui, solo che si era già accordato con l'Inter a quanto pare. Non credo sia un problema di soldi, però Gallina riuscirà a spenderli a dovere ?



aveste annunciato ufficialmente martinez, intendo con firme, visite e presentazione, avrei meno dubbi su questa storia, ma siccome anche su quel fronte ancora ci sono solo assicurazioni a chiacchiere, non so che pensare di tutto il resto.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Forza fisicità dinamicità sicuramente importanti ma chi imposta? Io rimango ancora del idea che il centrocampista tecnico é quello che a noi davvero manca. Poi vabbè ci mancano anche un altra caterva di cose



Te l'ho scritto che serviva anche un centrocampista tecnico infatti. Ma uno come Kondogbia non ce lo abbiamo. Oltre al fatto che ha 8 anni di meno rispetto a De jong. E poli non lo voglio nemmeno leggere.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in questo momento l'Inter è un pizzico in vantaggio. Uno 0,5% in più. La volontà di Kondogbia sembra quella di vestire il nerazzurro. Galliani resterà a Montecarlo anche oggi, Sabato 20 Giugno.
> 
> Quotate*





demonark ha scritto:


> aveste annunciato ufficialmente martinez, intendo con firme, visite e presentazione, avrei meno dubbi su questa storia, ma siccome anche su quel fronte ancora ci sono solo assicurazioni a chiacchiere, non so che pensare di tutto il resto.



Apro un topic nel bar.


----------



## vitrich86 (20 Giugno 2015)

guarda io ti posso dire che l'ho visto giocare dal vivo ed è veramente forte.. sradica palloni come a pochi ho visto fare, è dotato di una discreta tecnica di base e sa fare bei passaggi in VERTICALE, cosa che nel nostro attuale centrocampo non abbiamo idea. è vero che non ha il gol nel sangue ma x me 30-35 mln li vale tutti vista anche la giovane età e gli ampi margini di crescita.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma ancora stanno trattando o si sono fermati e riprendono in mattinata?


----------



## siioca (20 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me l affare lo fa chi non lo prende...le cifre per un mediano che non è ne pirlo ne xavi ne toure sono altissime...andasse all inter...


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Ma ancora stanno trattando obsi sono fermati e riprendono in mattinata?



se non sbaglio sono in albergo fassone e ausilio con i procuratori di kondogbia e adesso li ha raggiunti il fratello.


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Ma i 480 Mln _non sono suoi_, ce ne rendiamo conto? Se tutto va bene sono della Doyen (in gran parte) e di chi lo appoggia sempre con la garanzia della Doyen.
> A questo punto basta che nei 56 giorni non arrivino i quattrini e il gioco è fatto. Se Berlusconi pagasse in anticipo ci rimetterebbe i soldi e poi anche la maggioranza. Per questo tutto rimane in sospeso, le trattative si aprono con l'appoggio della Doyen, ma Berlusconi non le vuole chiudere perchè non ha le garanzie che i soldi arrivino.
> Lo scenario è verosimile, sono pronto anche a cambiare idea, ma l'impressione che ho è questa.


si, si tutto giusto e verosimile, ma posso esprimere la mia opinione di esterno? fosse così, a me pare tutto preparato ad arte per avere la scusa tra 40 giorni di dire '' non abbiamo potuto prendere certi calciatori di nome a causa di questo motivo bal bla bla''.
io fino a 5 ore fa ero convinto del vostro progetto, ci vedevo anche io molte ombre come tanti tifosi avversari, ma cmq ero convinto della vostra volontà di costruire fin da subito una squadra molto competitiva che puntasse minimo al terzo posto.
dopo stasera ho perso queste certezze....


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Tra l'altro dopo tutto sto casino l'Inter sarebbe in vantaggio di uno 0,5%. Il che è tutto dire.


----------



## mark (20 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se non sbaglio sono in albergo fassone e ausilio con i procuratori di kondogbia e adesso li ha raggiunti il fratello.



In pratica stanno firmando il tutto!! Grazie Galliani!! Buffone


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> In pratica stanno firmando il tutto!! Grazie Galliani!! Buffone



non si sa, ma è obiettivamente possibile.


----------



## sabato (20 Giugno 2015)

I teatrini:
Ancelotti, Ibra, J.M., Kondog,
+ una decina di altri nomi e 
lo STADIO.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Il vero problema non è kondogbia, ma il risalto mediatico che avrà l'inter ai nostri danni. Ne usciamo con le ossa rotte.


----------



## siioca (20 Giugno 2015)

secondo dimarzio, l inter ha offerto al Monaco una cifra che sfiora i 35 milioni di euro.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Quante polemiche... Non vi rendete conto che dovete stare calmi perché ce n'è ancora di tempo, c'è tutto il tempo.
Personalmente ritengo assurdo andare persino a pensare che l'entrata in società di Bee, così come i 150 milioni di euro siani stati dei bluff. Sono tutte storie che vengono inventate al momento quando ci si fa prendere la mano dalla situazione. Rendetevene conto. E rendetvi conto anche che gli altri anni in questo periodo non li stavamo nemmeno trattando dei giocatori. Basterebbe un'ufficialità di Martinez o qualcosa di simile a raddrizzare tutto da un momento all'altro. Ci stiamo riprendendo e questa è la verità. Vi state perdendo in un bicchier d'acqua, in delle ipotesi senza fondamenta e montate in aria in un modo incredibile. Le teorie di cospirazione lasciamole ad Adam Kadmon, per favore, che qui alcuni stanno totalmente esagerando.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: l'Inter è arrivata ad un'offerta di quasi 35 milioni di euro al Monaco. La società nerazzurra sta trattando anche con il fratello di Kondogbia *


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Inter è arrivata ad un'offerta di quasi 35 milioni di euro al Monaco. La società nerazzurra sta trattando anche con il fratello di Kondogbia *



a questo punto credo sia finita..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Inter è arrivata ad un'offerta di quasi 35 milioni di euro al Monaco. La società nerazzurra sta trattando anche con il fratello di Kondogbia *



e gli abbiamo fatto prendere pure miranda...ma ci rendiamo conto di che barzelletta ci ha fatto diventare sto inutile pelato???...come si fa a non pensare alla malafede cristo santo??


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Inter è arrivata ad un'offerta di quasi 35 milioni di euro al Monaco. La società nerazzurra sta trattando anche con il fratello di Kondogbia *



Galliani ridicolizzato da Ausilio e Fassone.

Fino a stasera ero ottimista però mi sa che lo stiamo perdendo proprio.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Inter è arrivata ad un'offerta di quasi 35 milioni di euro al Monaco. La società nerazzurra sta trattando anche con il fratello di Kondogbia *



Bene già vedo un paio di crociati saltati alla prima di campionato.


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

Se lo prendono a 35, contenti loro.. Almeno si sono svenati


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Inter è arrivata ad un'offerta di quasi 35 milioni di euro al Monaco. La società nerazzurra sta trattando anche con il fratello di Kondogbia *



Ma al di là di tutto io mi chiedo: si può passare una sola estate ( UNA SOLA!) senza subire umiliazioni o fare figure da cioccolatai ? chiedo veramente così tanto ?? maledetti


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Inter è arrivata ad un'offerta di quasi 35 milioni di euro al Monaco. La società nerazzurra sta trattando anche con il fratello di Kondogbia *



Buonanotte.


----------



## raducioiu (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Inter è arrivata ad un'offerta di quasi 35 milioni di euro al Monaco. La società nerazzurra sta trattando anche con il fratello di Kondogbia *


Non riusciamo a superare nemmeno la concorrenza dell'Inter e nemmeno coi soldi. In pratica dobbiamo prendere gli scarti o sperare che nessun'altra squadra di medio-alto livello voglia lo stesso giocatore.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> e gli abbiamo fatto prendere pure miranda...ma ci rendiamo conto di che barzelletta ci ha fatto diventare sto inutile pelato???...come si fa a non pensare alla malafede cristo santo??



Io mi chiedo invece come si faccia a pensare così in malafede 


....


----------



## Antijuventino (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma siamo sicuri che questo non sia l'ennesimo teatrino di Galliani, dove vuole passare per fenomeno per aver strappato all'ultimo il giocatore all'inter ?Non è che l'inter stia trattando un'altro giocatore del Monaco che ha lo stesso procuratore di Kondogbia, per esempio Matial, kurzawa Bakayoko, e Galliani stia sfruttando il tutto?


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Antijuventino ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che questo non sia l'ennesimo teatrino di Galliani, dove vuole passare per fenomeno per aver strappato all'ultimo il giocatore all'inter ?Non è che l'inter stia trattando un'altro giocatore del Monaco che ha lo stesso procuratore di Kondogbia, per esempio Matial, kurzawa Bakayoko, e Galliani stia sfruttando il tutto?



no anche perché l'avrebbero detto come ha fatto la juve.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Ancora Di Marzio: Inter e Monaco stanno ancora trattando. Si sta cercando l'accordo definitivo per chiudere positivamente la trattativa. *


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Galliani completamente inadeguato per il calcio moderno.
L'Inter si sta muovendo bene. Anche Mancini è entrato in merito alla trattativa. 
Che figura, che figura... roba da dimissioni. Tra l'altro se siamo lì il 16 giugno con 35 sacchi è perché king Kond è un obiettivo primario. Se non veste rossonero è fallimento su tutta la linea. .è un progetto che già parte zoppicando. Non Real o Chelsea, ma l'Inter sta per soffiarci un grosso obiettivo. ..

Galliani incapace


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Non vedo l'ora che il Milan sferri un grande colpo di mercato ufficializzato, così poi voglio vedere cosa diranno tutti quelli che adesso scrivono certe esagerazioni.


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (20 Giugno 2015)

Sinceramente, a caldo, ero molto contrariato per come si stanno sviluppando le cose (però non c'è ancora nulla di ufficiale quindi aspettiamo...) ma a pensarci bene se un giocatore del genere, per quanto bravissimo, a parità di coppe e progetto tecnico (più o meno) preferisce la seconda squadra di Milano, che vada pure da loro!
OK che è un ottimo giocatore, giovane e che ha ampi margini di crescita, ma 35 mln più 5 di ingaggio annuale (compresi bonus) per un mediano mi sembrano troppi. 
Poi oh, se lo prendono fanno un grande acquisto, ma con 35 mln puoi trovare altro, magari un regista vero e proprio.
Ripeto, mi girerebbero anche a me se andasse all'Inter, per vari motivi, ma se vuole andare lì con ingaggio minore solo perché "il grande Mancioh" l'ha chiamato sul cellulare, beh ciao Kondo. 
Il problema però sono le alternative: se avessimo una società con osservatori buoni e un DS che conosce anche giocatori all'estero sarei tranquillo, con la società attuale e sopratutto il Condor che non conosce nessuno al di fuori dei confini italiani, beh la cosa inizia a preoccuparmi nonostante il presunto budget da millemilamilioni.


E comunque grazie ancora Condor, campione di prese per il !


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: Inter e Monaco stanno ancora trattando. Si sta cercando l'accordo definitivo per chiudere positivamente la trattativa. *



Usciamo da questa trattativa con le ossa frantumate. Non siamo più nulla.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> si, si tutto giusto e verosimile, ma posso esprimere la mia opinione di esterno? fosse così, a me pare tutto preparato ad arte per avere la scusa tra 40 giorni di dire '' non abbiamo potuto prendere certi calciatori di nome a causa di questo motivo bal bla bla''.
> io fino a 5 ore fa ero convinto del vostro progetto, ci vedevo anche io molte ombre come tanti tifosi avversari, ma cmq ero convinto della vostra volontà di costruire fin da subito una squadra molto competitiva che puntasse minimo al terzo posto.
> dopo stasera ho perso queste certezze....


.


Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: Inter e Monaco stanno ancora trattando. Si sta cercando l'accordo definitivo per chiudere positivamente la trattativa. *



Vergogna a Galliani e a Kondogbia. Un incapace a fare mercato e un uomo piccolo piccolo. Vada all'Inter


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: Inter e Monaco stanno ancora trattando. Si sta cercando l'accordo definitivo per chiudere positivamente la trattativa. *



...è finita dai


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Usciamo da questa trattativa con le ossa frantumate. Non siamo più nulla.



temo che possiate chiudere il topic...se stanno trattando con il monaco, troveranno la soluzione. Purtroppo ci hanno fregato.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: Inter e Monaco stanno ancora trattando. Si sta cercando l'accordo definitivo per chiudere positivamente la trattativa. *




Se adesso si presentano con Baselli o cessi simili... impazziamo tutti.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Usciamo da questa trattativa con le ossa frantumate. Non siamo più nulla.



Quoto


----------



## Heaven (20 Giugno 2015)

È finita... Galliani si deve nascondere, 2 settimane che si gira il mondo e si fa fregare gli obiettivi dall'inter


----------



## Tahva (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: Inter e Monaco stanno ancora trattando. Si sta cercando l'accordo definitivo per chiudere positivamente la trattativa. *


Ma allora perché Galliani è rimasto a Monaco in vista di domani? Che senso ha? Per non far capire subito che Kondogbia andrà all'Inter? Ci stiamo prestando a questo?
In ogni caso, che imbarazzo. Visto che fanno sempre i teatrini mediatici, questo è ciò che succede. Il condor raccolga le piume e torni con la coda tra le gambe.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Certi commenti non riesco più a leggerli.. Mah, forse sarò io particolarmente ottimista ahah. 

Vabbè Buonanotte a tutti


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che è ancora da vedere dove andrà. Poi vabbè, dove andrà andrà, se finirà all'Inter dovremo mirare su altri obbiettivi logicamente. Ma comunque per ora la situazione è ancora in ballo



Ma infatti l'ho messo tra parentesi quasi subito, però gli indizi in questo momento fanno propendere per una scelta nerazzurra....
Poi fin quando non c'è il comunucato ufficiale tutto può essere, un po' come per Jackson Martinez (su cui rimango fiducioso però)


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Giugno 2015)

ringraziamo anche la Doyen...è stata utilissima


----------



## raducioiu (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se adesso si presentano con Baselli o cessi simili... impazziamo tutti.


Se davvero si permettono di fare una cosa del genere, anziché virare su altri obbiettivi di spessore, significa che si è trattata dell'ennesima farsa.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: Inter e Monaco stanno ancora trattando. Si sta cercando l'accordo definitivo per chiudere positivamente la trattativa. *


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

E fu così che Galliani andò a prendere Thiago Motta e Baselli. E italmilan fu.


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me sarebbe meglio virare su nomi meno "altisonanti" tipo Xhaka, spendendo meno e prendendo un giocatore diverso, ma con le caratteristiche che ci mancano. Comunque prima di dire "è finita" vi ricordo che secondo la stampa anche il Milan ieri sera doveva chiudere. Se poi va all'Inter il dramma è "soltanto" a livello mediatico, non sportivo.


----------



## Navulor (20 Giugno 2015)

Certe cifre si devono spendere per un gran regista che cambia il centrocampo e il gioco della squadra, non per un interditore. Kondogbia è un gran interditore ma è lento e non gioca in verticale, qualità di cui il milan ha bisogno come il pane. Farebbe il guardiano, ma poi a chi darebbe la palla? se andassero via 35 milioni per lui sommati ad altrettanti potenziali per Martinez (ammesso che i soldi ci siano davvero...), poi un regista di spessore con che soldi lo prenderemmo?! Si possono prendere buoni interditori anche con molto meno. Non è un dramma perdere (è ancora tutto da vedere anche se secondo me oramai va all'inter) Kondogbia sopratutto per le cifre che circolano.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2015)

A me in realtà non frega nulla di sto qua. E' tutto l'aspetto mediatico che è stato gestito male.

Bastava che galliani gestisse la cosa con riservatezza e se la trattativa fosse sfumata pazienza, invece in questo modo ha messo in risalto tutto, facendo fare al Milan una figura altamente ridicola. Trattativa pompata per dare risalto al giocatore in arrivo e invece tac, ciullato... Inculata cosmica.

Ormai anche coi soldi questo non combina più niente.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Usciamo da questa trattativa con le ossa frantumate. Non siamo più nulla.



Annichiliti sotto tutti i punti di vista. Tre settimane a parlare di super investimenti e ti ritrovi a mani vuote con Juve e Inter che spendono come mai prima d'ora, senza contare la figura di mer.. in eurovisione fatta stasera. 
L'unico modo per salvare il tutto sarebbe ufficializzare domani stesso Martinez e dirottarsi immediatamente su nuovi obiettivi. Ma a sto punto ci spero/credo tanto quanto una vittoria al superenalotto ,,,


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

a me la cosa che fa arrabbiare è la scelta di kondogbia. Come cavolo può preferire i perdazzuri? assurdo.e quel maledetto di mancini....scorretto come pochi.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma quel fenomeno non puó rilanciare col monaco?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Marzio: Inter e Monaco stanno ancora trattando. Si sta cercando l'accordo definitivo per chiudere positivamente la trattativa. *



uhm,aspetterò l'ufficialità prima di pronunciarmi.E' una vicenda che mi puzza non poco.Credo sarà meglio analizzare il tutto a freddo.

Se dovessi dire quel che penso adesso,credo che rischierei seriamente il ban


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2015)

Soldier of Fortune ha scritto:


> Ma infatti l'ho messo tra parentesi quasi subito, però gli indizi in questo momento fanno propendere per una scelta nerazzurra....
> *Poi fin quando non c'è il comunucato ufficiale tutto può essere, un po' come per Jackson Martinez (su cui rimango fiducioso però) *



si guarda, arrivati a sto punto, mi aspetto che salti tutto pure per JM, che già prima ci schifava.....leggo virgolettati dove elogia arsenal e via dicendo. 

devo ancora leggere parole sue di elogio al milan. 

in quanto a kondogbia, ormai è andato, adesso vediamo con chi si presentano.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Ma quel fenomeno non puó rilanciare col monaco?



ma cosa deve rilanciare?? kondgbia vuole l'inter. Che cavolo rilancia a fare. E' finita. Il francese non andrebbe all'inter solo se non si mettono d'accordo le due società, cosa che ritengo difficile. Stop. Galliani se adesso vuole ridicolizzare l'inter, deve prendere un isco, un modric, un verratti. Ovviamente fantamercato.. ma sarebbe l'unico modo per eclissare l'acquisto dell'inter, e risollevarci dal punto di vista mediatico.


----------



## siioca (20 Giugno 2015)

summit terminato...fassone ha detto che purtroppo le parti ancora non sono vicine


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Ma quel fenomeno non puó rilanciare col monaco?



Dovrebbe rilanciare domani


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (20 Giugno 2015)

Navulor ha scritto:


> Certe cifre si devono spendere per un gran regista che cambia il centrocampo e il gioco della squadra, non per un interditore. Kondogbia è un gran interditore ma è lento e non gioca in verticale, qualità di cui il milan ha bisogno come il pane. Farebbe il guardiano, ma poi a chi darebbe la palla? se andassero via 35 milioni per lui sommati ad altrettanti potenziali per Martinez (ammesso che i soldi ci siano davvero...), poi un regista di spessore con che soldi lo prenderemmo?! Si possono prendere buoni interditori anche con molto meno. Non è un dramma perdere (è ancora tutto da vedere anche se secondo me oramai va all'inter) Kondogbia sopratutto per le cifre che circolano.



Quoto tutto. 
Per quando forte Kondogbia, ripeto che 35 mln sono troppi e che comunque la nostra priorità è un regista a centrocampo. Poi sul Kondo non ci sputerei sopra, anzi, ma la cifra per il tipo di giocatore è altissima.


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

Nella estate rossonera più mediatica della storia, occorre un passaggio nel silenzio. Galliani tornasse subito a Milano, si consultasse con presidente ed allenatore e varasse le strategie alternative. Il 4312 conclamato per diktat presidenziale presuppone, nella conferma come centrale basso di De Jong, almeno due mezzali tecniche di alto livello, in grado di polarizzare e distribuire il gioco verso trequarti ed attaccanti, senza considerare l'apporto in regia di un nuovo centrale difensivo con ottime qualità di palleggio palla al piede. Qui deve essere concentrato il nostro mercato. Se poi Ibrahimovic...


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> summit terminato...fassone ha detto che purtroppo le parti ancora non sono vicine



attenzione!! se non lo prendono a sto punto però sono dei polli.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".

Quotare*


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Se spari 40mln poi voglio vedere cosa dice il monaco. Questa trattativa per me non ha piú un prezzo. Oramai ne va dell'onore


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Nella estate rossonera più mediatica della storia, occorre un passaggio nel silenzio. Galliani tornasse subito a Milano, si consultasse con presidente ed allenatore e varasse le strategie alternative. Il 4312 conclamato per diktat presidenziale presuppone, nella conferma come centrale basso di De Jong, almeno due mezzali tecniche di alto livello, in grado di polarizzare e distribuire il gioco verso trequarti ed attaccanti, senza considerare l'apporto in regia di un nuovo centrale difensivo con ottime qualità di palleggio palla al piede. Qui deve essere concentrato il nostro mercato. Se poi Ibrahimovic...



scusami, apprezzo i tuoi interventi, ma tu eri straconvinto che sarebbe arrivato da noi. Adesso non fa niente?


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*



stai a vedere che i perdazzuri stanno messi peggio di noi a soldi


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si guarda, arrivati a sto punto, mi aspetto che salti tutto pure per JM, che già prima ci schifava.....leggo virgolettati dove elogia arsenal e via dicendo.
> 
> devo ancora leggere parole sue di elogio al milan.
> 
> in quanto a kondogbia, ormai è andato, adesso vediamo con chi si presentano.



Immobile, Baselli e Soriano sono super tifosi milanisti.


----------



## siioca (20 Giugno 2015)

Per come ha risposto hai microfoni dei giornalisti sembra che l incontro non sia andato molto positivo per loro...


----------



## _ET_ (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ...è finita dai




galliani è andato convinto in maniera arrongante e farà una figura pessima.il giocatore aveva un accordo già con l'inter...non capisco che logica e che strategia fosse sbandierarlo ai 4 venti...

kondogbia all'inter
ibra non lo fanno venire
José Mauri vicino alla fiorentina
bertolacci alla roma
jackson martinez:ammicca con l'arsenal
imbula è gia dell'inter 
miranda inter
godin dichiarato incedibile
hummels nemmeno da considerare 
adriano preferisce stare in russia piuttosto di venire al milan
lucas lima quasi ufficiale al porto
sicuro ne dimentico qualcuno...

rinnovano mexes,de jong e forse bonera e muntari

mi viene l'orticaria...


----------



## raducioiu (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*



Queste parole sembrerebbero smentire quanto detto prima da Di Marzio. Speriamo non sia solo tattica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*



Se non dovesse arrivare da noi, spero che arrivi il Real di turno e spazzi via in un colpo solo tutti questi dirigenti stupidi, da Galliani a Fassone.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*



Allora non è vero che avevano offerto 35 milioni. Vabbò, ogni tanto anche di Marzio sbaglia


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*



Per me la notizia vera è che davvero l'Inter è andata lì per chiudere alla faccia nostra.


----------



## davoreb (20 Giugno 2015)

Domani bisogna chiudere


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*



Un circo del genere non me lo ricordo. Io penso che è perso. Grazie galliani. Non date la colpa a kondogbia perchè se voleva l'inter il gallo non ci doveva esporre ad una pagliacciata del genere e agire sotto traccia.


----------



## siioca (20 Giugno 2015)

Di Marzio ha aggiornato dicendo che domani le parti si vedranno alle 10 per un nuovo incontro


----------



## Ciora (20 Giugno 2015)

Ahahah parti lontane? MA che è sta trattativa!?!??!

Boh, a questo punto può succedere che si ribalti di nuovo tutto


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*



io non capisco....è il monaco che continua a rilanciare per scatenare un'asta, o gli manca l'accordo col giocatore ? 
domani questi qua vanno avanti....galliani intanto che fa ? sta tornando a milano ?


----------



## Tahva (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*


Se fosse vero allora i soldi non ci sono per l'Inter, sennò offri gli agognati 35 milioni e tanti saluti... mah, sempre più interdetta, non si capisce più niente.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha aggiornato dicendo che domani le parti si vedranno alle 10 per un nuovo incontro


Galliani che cavolo fa?? Stá a fare colazione


----------



## siioca (20 Giugno 2015)

Può anche essere che il giocatore vuole l inter,ma secondo me non ha la forza economica per prenderlo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha aggiornato dicendo che domani le parti si vedranno alle 10 per un nuovo incontro



Vedono ancora prima l'Inter, è un segnale che Galliani non può fare più niente se non restare a guardare come va a finire e sperare in un fallimento loro.
Ridicolo, che figuraccia.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Comunque il giocatore sta agendo in maniera vergognosa. Siamo passati da ingaggio di 3 mln a 4 netti più bonus. E nel frattempo il monaco, gongola.


----------



## raducioiu (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*


.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> è da non crederci.., non mi aspettavo che l'Inter potesse competere economicamente con il Milan, non capisco perchè Galliani ha fatto il gentile con l'Inter per Imbula e poi si sta facendo incu**** dall'Inter Kondogbia, non capisco neanche come mai il Milan offre piu' soldi al giocatore e al Monaco e l'Inter è in vantaggio.., forse una cosa l'ho capita, l'Inter ha un allenatore già attivo che ha preso il telefono ed ha parlato direttamente con il giocatore, noi invece abbiamo Miha che non ancora è stato presentato alla stampa.





il condor ha scritto:


> Galliani che cavolo fa?? Stá a fare colazione



Galliani domani tornaaa


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> scusami, apprezzo i tuoi interventi, ma tu eri straconvinto che sarebbe arrivato da noi. Adesso non fa niente?


Fa tanto, tantissimo invece... il fatto è che per ventinove anni ho conosciuto un dirigente che, se vuoi in spregio di regole consacrate, acquistava giocatori sotto contratto avendo già l'accordo sull'ingaggio con questi: il modo migliore per vincolare il club cedente alla trattativa, troncando sul nascere eventuali aste. Non immaginavo che il lato forte della pratica Kondogbia, l'accordo con il ragazzo via Doyen, si sarebbe invece rivelato il più fragile. Nessun accordo con Kondogbia, nessuna mediazione di Lucas, nulla di nulla. Per la prima volta in vita sua, Galliani si è fidato di qualcuno al di fuori di Braida nelle trattative si calciomercato, ed ha preso una sonora bastonata sui denti. Mi chiedo se potra' farsi forte in futuro di questa esperienza, e se lui come dirigente abbia un futuro, in uno scenario a medio termine di cambio di management. Figuracce come quella di stanotte di certo non arricchiscono il suo leggendario stato di servizio.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2015)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero allora i soldi non ci sono per l'Inter, sennò offri gli agognati 35 milioni e tanti saluti... mah, sempre più interdetta, non si capisce più niente.



secondo me è il monaco che la sta tirando lunga nell'attesa che subentri chessò, un barça o un city che ti piazzano lì anche 40 mln senza fiatare, e sono tutti contenti. 

lo stesso giocatore sembra temporeggiare e continua ad alzare le pretese, boh.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vedono ancora prima l'Inter, è un segnale che Galliani non può fare più niente se non restare a guardare come va a finire e sperare in un fallimento loro.
> Ridicolo, che figuraccia.



Prima ZAZA' avea fatto un paragone perfetto. Inter e Monaco sono il bello e la bella che amoreggiano e Galliani fa la parte del corteggiatore sfigato che, nascosto, li spia nella speranza che lei non gliela dia. Che figura ...


----------



## Ciora (20 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me dopo l'incontro finito si può sintetizzare in una sola unica maniera: l'inter ha fatto un offerta al ribasso e non ha la cifra richiesta altrimenti avrebbero chiuso.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Galliani non può fare più niente se non restare a guardare come va a finire e sperare in un fallimento loro.
Ridicolo, che figuraccia.[/QUOTE]

MA SCUSA, MA GALLIANI A CHE ORA RILANCIA DOMANI?!


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

litte2307 ha scritto:


> galliani non può fare più niente se non restare a guardare come va a finire e sperare in un fallimento loro.
> Ridicolo, che figuraccia.



ma scusa, ma galliani a che ora rilancia domani?![/quote]


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ringraziamo anche la Doyen...è stata utilissima



La Doyen è l'unica che ci ha guadagnato _comunque_.
Doveva vendere i giocatori e l'ha fatto, incassando la sua parte.
Galliani è stato loro di grande aiuto...


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*



Se vedono prima loro non è un gran segnale. L'unica speranza che abbiamo è riposta nel monaco. Se accettano la loro offerta è finita e credo che andrá cosí. A domani per una giornata che si preannuncia pessima


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Nella estate rossonera più mediatica della storia, occorre un passaggio nel silenzio. Galliani tornasse subito a Milano, si consultasse con presidente ed allenatore e varasse le strategie alternative. Il 4312 conclamato per diktat presidenziale presuppone, nella conferma come centrale basso di De Jong, almeno due mezzali tecniche di alto livello, in grado di polarizzare e distribuire il gioco verso trequarti ed attaccanti, senza considerare l'apporto in regia di un nuovo centrale difensivo con ottime qualità di palleggio palla al piede. Qui deve essere concentrato il nostro mercato. Se poi Ibrahimovic...



Perfetto.
La giusta reazione.
Inutile piangerci addosso o minimizzare la faccenda.
E' una botta grossa, ma si può rimediare e quella che hai accennato è la strada giusta.


----------



## siioca (20 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me Galliani domani rilancerà , non la gliela lascerà vinta all inter...


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*



Non so voi ma io sono incaxxatissimo, qui ormai è una questione di onore, non so come andrà a finire questo incontro domani mattina ma Galliani deve rilanciare 10-100 volte se fosse necessario, senza tanti patemi e deve venire a casa col giocatore, non c'è pezza.
Rendetevi conto che se non arriva questo qui prendere Imbula sarebbe ridicolo, uno come Verratti è intrattabile e quindi non rimane nulla, soprattutto se ne spendiamo 40 per incognite totali come ho letto nelle pagine precedenti..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*



Questo è una volpe.
Galliani avrebbe detto: è fatta! Siamo vicinissimi.


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Galliani che cavolo fa?? Stá a fare colazione



Mi permetto di fare una piccola, possibile, ricostruzione dei fatti, sperando di non venire sbranato visto il nervosismo generale. 

-Galliani è andato a Montecarlo sapendo del rilancio dell'Inter
-il Monaco e Kondogbia erano disponibili a trattare con l inter.
-Galliani ha detto al club e al giocatore che quando vogliono si può siglare il contratto, ma che se l'Inter dovesse pareggiare l offerta, il Milan farebbe subito una controproposta. 
-l'Inter nel frattempo sta trattando e il Monaco prende tempo.

Galliani in pratica non può fare più niente al momento.


----------



## forzaplus44 (20 Giugno 2015)

io non ho parole.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma nessuno sa quandk si vede Kondo col Gallo che domani rilancia?


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno sa quandk si vede Kondo col Gallo che domani rilancia?



Io penso nel primo pomeriggio, dopo che il giocatore avrà firmato per l'Inter immagino, per salutarlo.


----------



## siioca (20 Giugno 2015)

Comunque una cosa è certa,il giocatore a parità di offerta di ingaggio preferisce l'inter,l'unica cosa a nostro favore è l'offerta fatta al monaco, se l'inter la pareggia il giocatore andrà da loro sennò andrà al milan.


----------



## aleslash (20 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> Comunque una cosa è certa,il giocatore a parità di offerta di ingaggio preferisce l'inter,l'unica cosa a nostro favore è l'offerta fatta al monaco, se l'inter la pareggia il giocatore andrà da loro sennò andrà al milan.



Sinceramente non vedo altri centrocampisti forti come Kondogbia in giro, per me faranno follie pur di prenderlo e non parlo solo per il prezzo del cartellino


----------



## Navulor (20 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma io sono incaxxatissimo, qui ormai è una questione di onore, non so come andrà a finire questo incontro domani mattina ma Galliani deve rilanciare 10-100 volte se fosse necessario, senza tanti patemi e deve venire a casa col giocatore, non c'è pezza.
> Rendetevi conto che se non arriva questo qui prendere Imbula sarebbe ridicolo, uno come Verratti è intrattabile e quindi non rimane nulla, soprattutto se ne spendiamo 40 per incognite totali come ho letto nelle pagine precedenti..



Ma dai, non scherziamo, rilanciare a caso alimentando sto circo mediatico solo per uscirne vincitori a livello di immagine non ha senso, la figura degli scemi oramai è fatta, non facciamola due volte andando a strapagare un giocatore che questi soldi non li vale: qua si tratta di portare a casa giocatori che servono alle cifre giuste. E' pieno di giocatori validi da prendere.
[MENTION=2102]Navulor[/MENTION] non usare parole censurate


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".

Quotare*


----------



## aleslash (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*


Credo che il Monaco spinga per il Milan (offerta più alta, doyen che l'ha aiutato per alcune operazioni) e il giocatore spinga per l'Inter non si sa per quale motivo


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Madonna mia io ero rimasto che sul giocatore ci stava solo il Milan e che era quasi chiuso,apro il pc adesso è vedo tutto sto casino xD
Non so nemmeno cosa dire....


----------



## siioca (20 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non vedo altri centrocampisti forti come Kondogbia in giro, per me faranno follie pur di prenderlo e non parlo solo per il prezzo del cartellino



Hai ragione è un ottimo giocatore, ma non lo puoi strapagare ,soprattutto se ha la volontà di andare in un altra squadra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*



Robe da pazzi, coltre di bestemmie


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*



Come ho già scritto ieri, lo ribadisco anche oggi, sbilanciandomi senza problemi: la seconda squadra di Milano non ha minimamente i soldi per acquistare Kondogbia quindi il giocatore andrà al Milan.
L'unica cosa cui non avevo pensato è che, purtroppo, noi abbiamo scelto un allenatore che è un Sig. Nessuno mentre Mancini ha un certo appeal sui giocatori, questa cosa l'avevo sottovalutata.
Ma il giocatore, per me, va sicuro al Milan.


----------



## peppe75 (20 Giugno 2015)

Io credo che ad essere avvantaggiati siamo noi per via della Doyen....cmq speriamo perché sarebbe un grandissimo colpo!!&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Jack14 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*





Sotiris ha scritto:


> Come ho già scritto ieri, lo ribadisco anche oggi, sbilanciandomi senza problemi: la seconda squadra di Milano non ha minimamente i soldi per acquistare Kondogbia quindi il giocatore andrà al Milan.
> L'unica cosa cui non avevo pensato è che, purtroppo, noi abbiamo scelto un allenatore che è un Sig. Nessuno mentre Mancini ha un certo appeal sui giocatori, questa cosa l'avevo sottovalutata.
> Ma il giocatore, per me, va sicuro al Milan.



Secondo me le storie di mancini che chiama e convince i giocatori contano fino a un certo punto. Alla fine vincono sempre i soldi, per convincerlo, oltre che metterlo al centro del progetto, devi pagarlo di piú. Voncerà chi lo pagherà di piú. Ma faccio una riflessione: a 35M e 4M d'ingaggio chi vince, sarà davvero un vincitore? 

Ora per ripicca io andrei su tutti gli obiettivi dell'inter per fargli alzare tutti i prezzi, dato che per una volta i piú forti a livello economico siamo di certo noi.


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> la seconda squadra di Milano non ha minimamente i soldi per acquistare Kondogbia quindi il giocatore andrà al Milan.



Eh sicuro ecco perché hanno quasi pareggiato l'offerta di 35 milioni che chiede il Monaco.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Secondo me le storie di mancini che chiama e convince i giocatori contano fino a un certo punto. Alla fine vincono sempre i soldi, per convincerlo, oltre che metterlo al centro del progetto, devi pagarlo di piú. Voncerà chi lo pagherà di piú. Ma faccio una riflessione: a 35M e 4M d'ingaggio chi vince, sarà davvero un vincitore?
> 
> Ora per ripicca io andrei su tutti gli obiettivi dell'inter per fargli alzare tutti i prezzi, dato che per una volta i piú forti a livello economico siamo di certo noi.




Nel caso, che per me è impossibile per i motivi che ho detto, di Kondogbia alla seconda squadra di Milano, mi basterebbe regalarmi Yaya Toure.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Eh sicuro ecco perché hanno quasi pareggiato l'offerta di 35 milioni che chiede il Monaco.



Ovviamente non sono nessuno e non ho conoscenze di alcun tipo quindi non posso essere sicuro di nulla.
Se vendono Kovacic, Icardi e Handanovic allora hanno i soldi per Kondogbia, Miranda, Shaqiri (che devono ancora pagare), Dodo (idem) e Brozovic (idem). Però restano senza portiere e senza attaccante.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma si questo francese vuole andare alla me..a vada pure li

da noi solo uomini convinti!!! sono stanco di questa gente che non sa cosa vuole che non sa cosa è il Milan, vero sarebbe importante prendere uno cosi giovane e forte ma non siamo parlando mica della reincarnazione di Rijkaard e 35 mln al Monaco piu 4mln per 5 stagione sto già dubitando


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ma si questo francese vuole andare alla me..a vada pure li
> 
> da noi solo uomini convinti!!! sono stanco di questa gente che non sa cosa vuole che non sa cosa è il Milan, vero sarebbe importante prendere uno cosi giovane e forte ma non siamo parlando mica della reincarnazione di Rijkaard e 35 mln al Monaco piu 4mln per 5 stagione sto già dubitando



anche noi abbiamo parlato col Monaco, quindi il parlare col Monaco secondo me non può essere visto assolutamente come un segno che Kondogbia vuole solo l'Inter, quando piuttosto come un segno che nessuna delle due squadre ha trovato ancora un accordo col Monaco.


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ma si questo francese vuole andare alla me..a vada pure li
> 
> da noi solo uomini convinti!!! sono stanco di questa gente che non sa cosa vuole che non sa cosa è il Milan, vero sarebbe importante prendere uno cosi giovane e forte ma non siamo parlando mica della reincarnazione di Rijkaard e 35 mln al Monaco piu 4mln per 5 stagione sto già dubitando



Concordo ma il problema è che non dovete vivere di ricordi e il Milan di Rijkaard non c'è più da tanto tempo,e oggi è tutto un altro calcio....dove i soldi fanno da padrone.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Sia il Monaco che il giocatore vano dalla stessa parte, entrambi stanno giocando al rialzo..

per me Galliani deve fare una ultima offerta e ritirarse, insistere sarebbe un capriccio


----------



## Jack14 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*





Sotiris ha scritto:


> anche noi abbiamo parlato col Monaco, quindi il parlare col Monaco secondo me non può essere visto assolutamente come un segno che Kondogbia vuole solo l'Inter, quando piuttosto come un segno che nessuna delle due squadre ha trovato ancora un accordo col Monaco.



Mah pure io non credo che kondogbia voglia solo l'inter. Secondo me andrà a chi offrirà di piú. Certo a parità forse andrebbe all'inter per correttezza per aver forse raggiunto prima l'accordo, peró credo che comunque anche nel caso domano noi rilanceremo a cifre piú alte. Se no perchè galliani rimane a Montecarlo? Pensate davvero che rimanga sperando che fallisca la trattativa con l'inter? Non credo, se no tornava a Milano se la trattativa era morta li e dipendeva solo da scelte altrue. Dietro di certo c'è dell'altro, non credo che noi saremo cosí una parte passiva domani... certo, poi mi chiedo quanto valga la pena farsi queste guerre...


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*





Jack14 ha scritto:


> Mah pure io non credo che kondogbia voglia solo l'inter. Secondo me andrà a chi offrirà di piú. Certo a parità forse andrebbe all'inter per correttezza per aver forse raggiunto prima l'accordo, peró credo che comunque anche nel caso domano noi rilanceremo a cifre piú alte. Se no perchè galliani rimane a Montecarlo? Pensate davvero che rimanga sperando che fallisca la trattativa con l'inter? Non credo, se no tornava a Milano se la trattativa era morta li e dipendeva dolo da scelte altrue. Dietro di certo c'è dell'altro, non credo che noi saremo cosí una parte passiva domani... certo, poi mi chiedo quanto valga la pena farsi queste guerre...



e qui apri, giustamente, un altro capitolo.
a queste cifre vale la pena?
personalmente io queste cifre o più le spenderei per un modric, per un centrocampista molto tecnico-regista.
però immagino questa scelta di giocatore sia concordata con l'allenatore, spero.


----------



## Jack14 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*





Sotiris ha scritto:


> e qui apri, giustamente, un altro capitolo.
> a queste cifre vale la pena?
> personalmente io queste cifre o più le spenderei per un modric, per un centrocampista molto tecnico-regista.
> però immagino questa scelta di giocatore sia concordata con l'allenatore, spero.



Io penso che queste cifre le raggiungeremo e le supereremo per non perderci la faccia ormai. Io a un certo punto opterei, per la stessa cifra, a comprare 2 o piu giocatori, tipo un clasie e tielemans (o maher).

Ricordo l'anno scorso una lazio che, scippata dalla roma (su Astori), prese un De Vrij rivelatosi di gran lunga migliore


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Io penso che queste cifre le raggiungeremo e le supereremo per non perderci la faccia ormai. Io a un certo punto opterei, per la stessa cifra, a comprare 2 o piu giocatori, tipo un clasie e tielemans (o maher).
> 
> Ricordo l'anno scorso una lazio che, scippata dalla roma (su Astori), prese un De Vrij rivelatosi di gran lunga migliore



Obi Mikel come lo vedi?

edit: scusate è decisamente OT, aprirò casomai un topic nel luogo esatto.


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Io penso che queste cifre le raggiungeremo e le supereremo per non perderci la faccia ormai. Io a un certo punto opterei, per la stessa cifra, a comprare 2 o piu giocatori, tipo un clasie e tielemans (o maher).
> 
> Ricordo l'anno scorso una lazio che, scippata dalla roma (su Astori), prese un De Vrij rivelatosi di gran lunga migliore



La faccia il geometra l'ha persa da anni .... un dirigente serio non si fa perculare così ...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*



.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*


La sola spiegazione che riesco a darmi è che l'Inter fosse sul giocatore da molto prima di noi e avesse già accordi pre-esistenti. Altrimenti non esiste farsi superare cosi


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2015)

A sto punto che se ne vada, questi voglio farci spendere tutto in una volta


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> galliani è andato convinto in maniera arrongante e farà una figura pessima.il giocatore aveva un accordo già con l'inter...non capisco che logica e che strategia fosse sbandierarlo ai 4 venti...
> 
> kondogbia all'inter
> ibra non lo fanno venire
> ...



Purtroppo x noi le cose stanno così .... eeeehhhh ma coi soldi il geometra ti vince 10 cl.


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*



Restare li quando il giocatore preferisce palesemente i perdazzurri è un qualcosa di ancora più umiliante.Ma un po' di sano orgoglio no?


----------



## 666psycho (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*




complimenti a Galliani! ormai mi sa che l'affare è sfumato! cmq non capisco come si può preferire andare all'inter. E adesso chi è l'alternativa?? Kucka, Bertolacci, Baselli???


----------



## Valex (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*



Ma ora mi viene da chiedere a galliani: oh ma non lo vedi che se l'inter continua a trattare con il monano è perche kondogbia a scelto l'inter?? Che ci stai a fare li? Vai a trovare subito un altro centrocampista!

È chiaro che kondogbia ha gia scelto, altrimenti inter e monaco non si sarebbero visti con questa insistenza!
Ok abbiamo fatto l'offerta, magari troppo tardi, lui non vuole venire. Ok grazie kondogbia, vai ndo cavolo vuoi!
Via su altri centrocampisti, il mondo è pieno di buoni centrocampisti!


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

L'offerta di 35 milioni che chiede il Monaco cmq non credo sia stata evidentemente raggiunta


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Valex ha scritto:


> Ma ora mi viene da chiedere a galliani: oh ma non lo vedi che se l'inter continua a trattare con il monano è perche kondogbia a scelto l'inter?? Che ci stai a fare li? Vai a trovare subito un altro centrocampista!
> 
> È chiaro che kondogbia ha gia scelto, altrimenti inter e monaco non si sarebbero visti con questa insistenza!
> Ok abbiamo fatto l'offerta, magari troppo tardi, lui non vuole venire. Ok grazie kondogbia, vai ndo cavolo vuoi!
> Via su altri centrocampisti, il mondo è pieno di buoni centrocampisti!



Galliani rilancerà


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di fare una piccola, possibile, ricostruzione dei fatti, sperando di non venire sbranato visto il nervosismo generale.
> 
> -Galliani è andato a Montecarlo sapendo del rilancio dell'Inter
> -il Monaco e Kondogbia erano disponibili a trattare con l inter.
> ...



È evidente ormai che Galliani abbia iniziato questa operazione sapendo di non avere l'accordo con il giocatore, ma con la rassicurazione di Lucas che lo stesso era disponibile a parlare con lui perché i precedenti contatti con l'Inter non avevano avuto seguito. Ed invece... la graditissima sorpresa. Mi chiedo se Lucas non sapesse di questo ed abbia taciuto il tutto a Galliani per metterlo in difficoltà. La questione non è di poco conto, ha a che fare con la futura collaborazione tra i due e, oltre, con i rapporti tra i due soci e rispettivi referenti. Le solite domande...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Giugno 2015)

Valex ha scritto:


> Ma ora mi viene da chiedere a galliani: oh ma non lo vedi che se l'inter continua a trattare con il monano è perche kondogbia a scelto l'inter?? Che ci stai a fare li? Vai a trovare subito un altro centrocampista!
> 
> È chiaro che kondogbia ha gia scelto, altrimenti inter e monaco non si sarebbero visti con questa insistenza!
> Ok abbiamo fatto l'offerta, magari troppo tardi, lui non vuole venire. Ok grazie kondogbia, vai ndo cavolo vuoi!
> Via su altri centrocampisti, il mondo è pieno di buoni centrocampisti!



Concordo. Anche secondo me il giocatore vuole l'Inter, anche se non mi spiego il perchè (magari è tifoso).


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> È evidente ormai che Galliani abbia iniziato questa operazione sapendo di non avere l'accordo con il giocatore, ma con la rassicurazione di Lucas che lo stesso era disponibile a parlare con lui perché i precedenti contatti con l'Inter non avevano avuto seguito. Ed invece... la graditissima sorpresa. Mi chiedo se Lucas non sapesse di questo ed abbia taciuto il tutto a Galliani per metterlo in difficoltà. La questione non è di poco conto, ha a che fare con la futura collaborazione tra i due e, oltre, con i rapporti tra i due soci e rispettivi referenti. Le solite domande...


 [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] Tu sei ottimista?
per me l'Inter non ha assolutamente la possibilità di accontentare il Monaco a meno di non vendere i 3 migliori.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Secondo la Gazzetta, Galliani, che ne ha vissuti di derby di mercato, non ha alcuna intenzione di arrendersi e ritirarsi dalla corsa. Adriano ha affermato come la concorrenza abbia fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d'ingaggio del giocatore. Il condor ha poi concluso dicendo che si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40 milioni per il cartellino, e che ora il giocatore stesso chiede parecchi milioni per essere convinto.


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] Tu sei ottimista?
> per me l'Inter non ha assolutamente la possibilità di accontentare il Monaco a meno di non vendere i 3 migliori.


Scenario inedito in trent'anni di Galliani. Difficile da dire. Certo è che nella migliore della ipotesi tornerebbe a Milano con un giocatore che aveva deciso di sposare un'altra squadra, per giunta di Milano... L'Inter, questo lo sappiamo tutti, non è in grado di gestire un affare da 35 milioni. È arrivata da tempo sul giocatore, molto prima di noi, il giocatore le sta concedendo correttamente la preferenza in virtù di precedenti intese. Nessuno, questo è certo, andrà alla morte per nessuno: il Monaco, il Milan, l'Inter, Kondogbia. Decideranno i soldi, come sempre.


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Galliani alla gazzetta:*Chi vince si dissangua.La concorrenza ha fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d’ingaggio del giocatore.Si parte da almeno 35 milioni, ma si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40. E Kondogbia ora chiede parecchi milioni di euro per essere convinto.Chi vince questa partita non è detto che sia il vero vincitore.*


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Dimenticavo, la Gazza riporta anche come Galliani abbia affermato: "Chi vince si dissangua"


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*Chi vince si dissangua.La concorrenza ha fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d’ingaggio del giocatore.Si parte da almeno 35 milioni, ma si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40. E Kondogbia ora chiede parecchi milioni di euro per essere convinto.Chi vince questa partita non è detto che sia il vero vincitore.*



Ecco appunto


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta, Galliani, che ne ha vissuti di derby di mercato, non ha alcuna intenzione di arrendersi e ritirarsi dalla corsa. Adriano ha affermato come la concorrenza abbia fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d'ingaggio del giocatore. Il condor ha poi concluso dicendo che si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40 milioni per il cartellino, e che ora il giocatore stesso chiede parecchi milioni per essere convinto.


La concorrenza esiste sui giocatori, ovvio che se fai le trattative da Giannino con Preziosi e compagnia bella ne hai di meno.
Qui stiamo parlando dell'inter, non del real. Comunque facciano quello che credono ormai è un fallimento su tutta la linea.
Se lo prende l'inter perchè ti sei fatto infinocchiare, se lo prendiamo noi agendo come fossimo al grande fratello abbiamo fatto schizzare i prezzi. Fra un po' costerà come cr7.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*Chi vince si dissangua.La concorrenza ha fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d’ingaggio del giocatore.Si parte da almeno 35 milioni, ma si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40. E Kondogbia ora chiede parecchi milioni di euro per essere convinto.Chi vince questa partita non è detto che sia il vero vincitore.*



Vai condor! I believe in you


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta, Galliani, che ne ha vissuti di derby di mercato, non ha alcuna intenzione di arrendersi e ritirarsi dalla corsa. Adriano ha affermato come la concorrenza abbia fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d'ingaggio del giocatore. Il condor ha poi concluso dicendo che si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40 milioni per il cartellino, e che ora il giocatore stesso chiede parecchi milioni per essere convinto.



Avviso ai naviganti: questa estate il Milan non bada a spese. Ha vinto al Supernalotto, è pieno come un'otre di soldi, guarda ai giocatori che vuole prendere e non ai soldi che deve spendere. Le valutazioni iperboliche sono frutto di aste, che sarebbe buono e saggio evitare. Ma quando vinci alla lotteria, pensi solo alla Ferrari che ti farai e non alle rate del mutuo che ti scadono. Umano, troppo umano...


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> La concorrenza esiste sui giocatori, ovvio che se fai le trattative da Giannino con Preziosi e compagnia bella ne hai di meno.
> Qui stiamo parlando dell'inter, non del real. Comunque facciano quello che credono ormai è un fallimento su tutta la linea.
> Se lo prende l'inter perchè ti sei fatto infinocchiare, se lo prendiamo noi agendo come fossimo al grande fratello abbiamo fatto schizzare i prezzi. Fra un po' costerà come cr7.



Se lo prendiamo abbiamo comunque vinto e ce lo siamo aggiudicati


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Laudisa: "Nel braccio di ferro monegasco il Milan davanti con Kondogbia ma l'Inter convince il Monaco. Asta forsennata. Chi punta al casinò?"


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi, a questo punto probabilmente non faremmo nemmeno male a battere l'Inter economicamente, dato che di soldi ora ce ne abbiamo e possiamo permetterci un mercato da 150 milioni di euro. Prendendo Kondo daremmo anche una grande prova di forza economica. Se pensate poi che la Juve ha speso 40 milioni per Dybala, perché non 40 o poco più per Kondogbia??


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta: L’Inter ha cercato di modificare la proposta iniziale di un prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 27 milioni pagabili in tre anni.*


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: L’Inter ha cercato di modificare la proposta iniziale di un prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 27 milioni pagabili in tre anni.*



Ora noi non abbiamo certezza di cosa effettivamente Galliani ha offerto, ma se questa è l'offerta dell'Inter trovo incomprensibile che sono sempre li a parlare con loro  Le cose sembrano andare al contrario


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Laudisa: "Nel braccio di ferro monegasco il Milan davanti con Kondogbia ma l'Inter convince il Monaco. Asta forsennata. Chi punta al casinò?"



Il contrario di quello che dicono gli altri.


----------



## Marcoimi (20 Giugno 2015)

L'unico appunto che posso fare è che i giornalisti non sanno proprio niente, e gongolano con lanci di notizie tanto per scrivere e far parlare, d'altronde è il loro lavoro, se si sentono o leggono le rassegne stampa, metà delle notizie riportano che il Milan si è accordato con il Monaco, ma non ancor con il giocatore, metà affermano il contrario, Inter accordo con il giocatore, ma non con la dirigenza monegasca. La mia impressione è che l'Inter sia scesa in campo per far lievitare il prezzo del cartellino e l'ingaggio di Kondogbia, in quanto non ha le risorse finanziarie per acquistarlo, classica azione di disturbo.


----------



## Jack14 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissimo aggiornamento. Fassone:"Parti più vicine dopo il summit notturno? Purtroppo no. Se continuiamo a sperare? Vediamo. Se tratteremo anche domani? Andiamo avanti".
> 
> Quotare*





malos ha scritto:


> Il contrario di quello che dicono gli altri.



Se fosse cosí saremmo davvero a buon punto


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*Chi vince si dissangua.La concorrenza ha fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d’ingaggio del giocatore.Si parte da almeno 35 milioni, ma si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40. E Kondogbia ora chiede parecchi milioni di euro per essere convinto.Chi vince questa partita non è detto che sia il vero vincitore.*



Io fossi Galliani farei una proposta ultimatum e me ne andrei. Sinceramente non ha senso andare a creare dei buchi in bilancio assurdi oppure svernarsi per questo giocatore, anche perché successivamente anche gli altri giocatori vorranno essere trattati allo stesso modo. Bisogna virare su altri giocatori. Per una volta, a sensazione, non mi sento di dover dare la colpa a Galliani


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: L’Inter ha cercato di modificare la proposta iniziale di un prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 27 milioni pagabili in tre anni.*



E poi si dá a ibrA del mercenario.
Non so se davvero galliani É incapace di chiudere una trattativa oppure davvero questo giocatori ti prendono per i fondelli e non sono attratti né dalla storia del club nè ,dal blasone o dal progetto ma solo dai soldi.ADesso sembra che una telefonata di mancini possa cambiare gli equilibri...ridicolo.IO questo giocatore non non conoscevo non seguendo la Ligue 1,mi fido per dei pareri qui ...però si sta presentando malissimo ....sembrava che nella giornata di ieri aspettasse solo io rilancio dell Inter ...mi sa che ha ragione galliani,chi vince si dissangua...per 40 milioni lo lascerei ai cugini...


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2015)

Comportamento dell'inter vergognoso e giocatore che sta tenendo un atteggiamento estremamente offensivo guardando chiaramente solo ai soldi..
Se anche arriva comincia *molto* male la sua avventura...forse è meglio se va da loro, sto atteggiamento da topo ben si confà al loro stile da fogna...sicuramente quelli esulterebbero come matti per la vittoria di questo derby mentre devo dire la verità che ora come ora se anche arriva mi è indifferente, mi auguro che tutti i tifosi del Milan, *abituati in passato a certi uomini oltre che giocatori*, sappiano ben valutare questa situazione..


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Se fosse cosí saremmo davvero a buon punto



Ma alla fine chissà come sono andate le cose ieri sera. Magari Galliani è sempre stato in vantaggio, e per questo ha lasciato parlare un attimo anche Ausilio... O magari è sempre stato in vantaggio Ausilio... Boh. Nel senso che secondo me in queste trattative nulla è scontato e magari ci sono già degli accordi importanti fra Monaco, giocatore e uno dei due club che però più di tanto non ci dicono. A mio parere è un po' improbabile sapere tutto di queste trattative.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Il fatto che Galliani abbia citato il prezzo del cartellino mi sta facendo capire che forse non bastano neanche i 35 milioni di cui si sia parlato ma si voglia arrivare a 40. Ho paura che il Monaco debba dare parte di questi soldi (magari alla Doyen stessa) per non perderci poi con l'acquisto di 20 mln fatto qualche anno prima.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: L’Inter ha cercato di modificare la proposta iniziale di un prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 27 milioni pagabili in tre anni.*



.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Pensateci però... Se ad esempio noi alzassimo l'offerta a 40 circa milioni di euro, e l'Inter ci rinunciasse e si arrendesse perché non puoò arrivare a pareggiare tale cifra, non sarebbe una goduria batterli così, perché loro non hanno i soldi che abbiamo noi ?


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Se fosse cosí saremmo davvero a buon punto


Ma cosa aspetta il geometra ad andarsene ? Lasciamolo ai perdenti , ci sono altri giocatori con ben altro spessore morale che possono fare al caso nostro .
Credete che i gobbi parteciperebbero a certi teatrini ? 
Dimostriamo di essere il Milan !


----------



## Marcoimi (20 Giugno 2015)

Sono d'accordo con voi, se vuole venire bene, altrimenti si accasi dall'altra parte sfigata di Milano, ma stiamo scherzando 35/40 milioni per un giocatore che di fatto non ha ancora dimostrato niente, che possa giustificare un prezzo di cartellino così elevato.


----------



## Jack14 (20 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: L’Inter ha cercato di modificare la proposta iniziale di un prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 27 milioni pagabili in tre anni.*





robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*Chi vince si dissangua.La concorrenza ha fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d’ingaggio del giocatore.Si parte da almeno 35 milioni, ma si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40. E Kondogbia ora chiede parecchi milioni di euro per essere convinto.Chi vince questa partita non è detto che sia il vero vincitore.*





Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Pensateci però... Se ad esempio noi alzassimo l'offerta a 40 circa milioni di euro, e l'Inter ci rinunciasse e si arrendesse perché non puoò arrivare a pareggiare tale cifra, non sarebbe una goduria batterli così, perché loro non hanno i soldi che abbiamo noi??&#56496;  &#55357;



Galliani alla Gazzetta fa capire quello che dici tu, cioè che noi sostanzialmente non abbiamo limiti.. bisogna capire se è un bluff. E comunque situazione diversa da Martinez infatti fa affermazioni diverse, vuol dire che il ptoblema sostanzialmente non è il giocatore ma forse la cifra da dare al Monaco


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Galliani abbia citato il prezzo del cartellino mi sta facendo capire che forse non bastano neanche i 35 milioni di cui si sia parlato ma si voglia arrivare a 40. Ho paura che il Monaco debba dare parte di questi soldi (magari alla Doyen stessa) per non perderci poi con l'acquisto di 20 mln fatto qualche anno prima.



Si può vincere con il lievitare il prezzo del cartellino o quello dell'ingaggio, ma è una vittoria di chi ha speculato su questa vicenda. E costoro, per la prima volta in trent'anni, sono anche accanto a noi. Ricordarsene per il futuro.


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me dovrebbero uscire tutti e due dalla trattativa e lasciarlo al Monaco a prendere 1.5 milioni a stagione, così la finisce di sparare cifre a caso, nessuno vince e l'unico che perde è il giocatore, non si può essere schiavi di questi soggetti nelle trattative. 40 Milioni per uno che fino alla settimana scorsa valeva 25-30 con stipendio di 3 + bonus... Smettiamola di fare boiate.... con quei soldi o poco più ci prendi Isco, lui si che è un fenomeno sul serio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan e Inter sono usciti insieme dallo stesso ristorante. Ausilio:"I nostri rapporti con il Milan sono cordiali e non ci saranno problemi". La trattativa tra il Monaco e l'Inter sta continuando in albergo. Di Marzio:"In questo momento l'Inter è in vantaggio".*



Alla fine di tutto bene cosi, ma stiamo scherzando andiamo ad offrire un botto di soldi per uno che preferisce andare da una squadra che se noi abbiamo appel 100 loro ne hanno 10 vivono sul triplete, con 35 milioni e con ingaggio 4+1 ne trovi in giro.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Giugno 2015)

Io non ci capisco più nulla...


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

]



Petrecte ha scritto:


> Ma cosa aspetta il geometra ad andarsene ? Lasciamolo ai perdenti , ci sono altri giocatori con ben altro spessore morale che possono fare al caso nostro .
> Credete che i gobbi parteciperebbero a certi teatrini ?
> Dimostriamo di essere il Milan !



Per dimostrare di essere il Milan si potrebbe prenderlo, dimostrando di essere economicamente superiori. E poi è un giocatore buonissimo, che potrebbe davvero servirci parecchio.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Giugno 2015)

Marcoimi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con voi, se vuole venire bene, altrimenti si accasi dall'altra parte sfigata di Milano, ma stiamo scherzando 35/40 milioni per un giocatore che di fatto non ha ancora dimostrato niente, che possa giustificare un prezzo di cartellino così elevato.



La penso come te!


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

Qualunque cosa si pensi, è certo: l'affaire Kondogbia passerà agli annali del calciomercato di tutti i tempi. Che storia!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*Chi vince si dissangua.La concorrenza ha fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d’ingaggio del giocatore.Si parte da almeno 35 milioni, ma si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40. E Kondogbia ora chiede parecchi milioni di euro per essere convinto.Chi vince questa partita non è detto che sia il vero vincitore.*





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: L’Inter ha cercato di modificare la proposta iniziale di un prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 27 milioni pagabili in tre anni.*



Lo dico qui, lo dico ora e lo dico forte: il giocatore per me non è più gradito. Può essere promettente e bravo quanto volete, ma rimane un 22 enne che deve ancora dimostrare tutto. E un ragazzino che si permette di prendere per il collo il Milan usando l'Inter, non il Real Madrid o il Bayern Monaco, non merita di mettere neanche il naso a milanello. E sappia che se per sbaglio dovessimo dissanguarci per prenderlo, da parte mia non riceverà alcun sostegno o appoggio fino a quando tra qualche anno non avrà dimostrato col sudore e col sangue di meritarsi la nostra maglia e i nostri soldi.

Galliani, in tutto ciò, la deve finire di corrergli dietro. Non ne faccia una questione di principio perché qui stiamo investendo milioni e non stiamo al monopoli. Dia un ultimatum brevissimo: oggi alle ore 15. Si o no. Altrimenti il Milan se ne va dal tavolo delle trattative e lascia il cerino in mano al Monaco, che sarà costretto a scendere a patti con l'Inter, e al giocatore che a quanto pare ha detto già di si a quei pagliacci. 
Recuperiamo quel poco di dignità che ancora ci rimane e cambiamo obiettivo. Da questa trattativa non ne uscirà nessun vincitore. E' una vittoria di Pirro. E io preferisco perderla anziché vincerla.


----------



## beleno (20 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: L’Inter ha cercato di modificare la proposta iniziale di un prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 27 milioni pagabili in tre anni.*



Giocatore, a quanto si è potuto capire, adatto all'inter dal punto di vista umano, per cui direi che se lo possono pure prendere


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo dico qui, lo dico ora e lo dico forte: il giocatore per me non è più gradito. Può essere promettente e bravo quanto volete, ma rimane un 22 enne che deve ancora dimostrare tutto. E un ragazzino che si permette di prendere per il collo il Milan usando l'Inter, non il Real Madrid o il Bayern Monaco, non merita di mettere neanche il naso a milanello. E sappia che se per sbaglio dovessimo dissanguarci per prenderlo, da parte mia non riceverà alcun sostegno o appoggio fino a quando tra qualche anno non avrà dimostrato col sudore e col sangue di meritarsi la nostra maglia e i nostri soldi.
> 
> Galliani, in tutto ciò, la deve finire di corrergli dietro. Non ne faccia una questione di principio perché qui stiamo investendo milioni e non stiamo al monopoli. Dia un ultimatum brevissimo: oggi alle ore 15. Si o no. Altrimenti il Milan se ne va dal tavolo delle trattative e lascia il cerino in mano al Monaco, che sarà costretto a scendere a patti con l'Inter, e al giocatore che a quanto pare ha detto già di si a quei pagliacci.
> Recuperiamo quel poco di dignità che ancora ci rimane e cambiamo obiettivo. Da questa trattativa non ne uscirà nessun vincitore. E' una vittoria di Pirro. E io preferisco perderla anziché vincerla.



Quoto

Spero che non arrivi, il tipico giocatore straniero supponente che vuole utilizzare l'Italia solo come transito

Spero che se lo becchi l'Inter


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo dico qui, lo dico ora e lo dico forte: il giocatore per me non è più gradito. Può essere promettente e bravo quanto volete, ma rimane un 22 enne che deve ancora dimostrare tutto. E un ragazzino che si permette di prendere per il collo il Milan usando l'Inter, non il Real Madrid o il Bayern Monaco, non merita di mettere neanche il naso a milanello. E sappia che se per sbaglio dovessimo dissanguarci per prenderlo, da parte mia non riceverà alcun sostegno o appoggio fino a quando tra qualche anno non avrà dimostrato col sudore e col sangue di meritarsi la nostra maglia e i nostri soldi.
> 
> Galliani, in tutto ciò, la deve finire di corrergli dietro. Non ne faccia una questione di principio perché qui stiamo investendo milioni e non stiamo al monopoli. Dia un ultimatum brevissimo: oggi alle ore 15. Si o no. Altrimenti il Milan se ne va dal tavolo delle trattative e lascia il cerino in mano al Monaco, che sarà costretto a scendere a patti con l'Inter, e al giocatore che a quanto pare ha detto già di si a quei pagliacci.
> Recuperiamo quel poco di dignità che ancora ci rimane e cambiamo obiettivo. Da questa trattativa non ne uscirà nessun vincitore. E' una vittoria di Pirro. E io preferisco perderla anziché vincerla.



Parole ineccepibili. Credo che tra Galliani, Lucas, Berlusconi, Taechaubol e Mihajlovic, nessuno abbia dormito stanotte, per decidere le nuove strategie.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sembra che il giocatore ora chieda un ingaggio pari a circa 5 milioni di euro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*Chi vince si dissangua.La concorrenza ha fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d’ingaggio del giocatore.Si parte da almeno 35 milioni, ma si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40. E Kondogbia ora chiede parecchi milioni di euro per essere convinto.Chi vince questa partita non è detto che sia il vero vincitore.*



Ci perderemo la faccia l'ennesima figura ( ormai ci siamo abituati) ma vada da loro, abbiamo fatto il massimo 35 + 4+1 di bonus di stipendio se il giocatore preferisce l'Inter a noi si commenta da solo dai non c'è proprio paragone come appel. Il giocatore è forte ma per me è follia andare a dare 4+1 di stipendio manco Pogba che è 10 volte più forte prende quella cifra.


----------



## Ciachi (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo dico qui, lo dico ora e lo dico forte: il giocatore per me non è più gradito. Può essere promettente e bravo quanto volete, ma rimane un 22 enne che deve ancora dimostrare tutto. E un ragazzino che si permette di prendere per il collo il Milan usando l'Inter, non il Real Madrid o il Bayern Monaco, non merita di mettere neanche il naso a milanello. E sappia che se per sbaglio dovessimo dissanguarci per prenderlo, da parte mia non riceverà alcun sostegno o appoggio fino a quando tra qualche anno non avrà dimostrato col sudore e col sangue di meritarsi la nostra maglia e i nostri soldi.
> 
> Galliani, in tutto ciò, la deve finire di corrergli dietro. Non ne faccia una questione di principio perché qui stiamo investendo milioni e non stiamo al monopoli. Dia un ultimatum brevissimo: oggi alle ore 15. Si o no. Altrimenti il Milan se ne va dal tavolo delle trattative e lascia il cerino in mano al Monaco, che sarà costretto a scendere a patti con l'Inter, e al giocatore che a quanto pare ha detto già di si a quei pagliacci.
> Recuperiamo quel poco di dignità che ancora ci rimane e cambiamo obiettivo. Da questa trattativa non ne uscirà nessun vincitore. E' una vittoria di Pirro. E io preferisco perderla anziché vincerla.



Sono pienamente d'accordo con te! 
Unica mia perplessità: siamo sicuri di avere tutti questi milioni da spendere?? Onestamente non ci credo!! Fino ad oggi solo teatrini e pagliacciate ma di concreto nulla!!!! E poi....facendo due semplici conti: solo per il cartellino, e ripeto cartellino senzà ingaggi, tra JM e questo qua, saremmo a 70 milioni di euro!!!! Ma voi davvero credete che noi spenderemmo tutti questi soldi solo per due "scommesse"?!?? ....ma quanto vale allora Vidal o POGBA???


----------



## beleno (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo dico qui, lo dico ora e lo dico forte: il giocatore per me non è più gradito. Può essere promettente e bravo quanto volete, ma rimane un 22 enne che deve ancora dimostrare tutto. E un ragazzino che si permette di prendere per il collo il Milan usando l'Inter, non il Real Madrid o il Bayern Monaco, non merita di mettere neanche il naso a milanello. E sappia che se per sbaglio dovessimo dissanguarci per prenderlo, da parte mia non riceverà alcun sostegno o appoggio fino a quando tra qualche anno non avrà dimostrato col sudore e col sangue di meritarsi la nostra maglia e i nostri soldi.
> 
> Galliani, in tutto ciò, la deve finire di corrergli dietro. Non ne faccia una questione di principio perché qui stiamo investendo milioni e non stiamo al monopoli. Dia un ultimatum brevissimo: oggi alle ore 15. Si o no. Altrimenti il Milan se ne va dal tavolo delle trattative e lascia il cerino in mano al Monaco, che sarà costretto a scendere a patti con l'Inter, e al giocatore che a quanto pare ha detto già di si a quei pagliacci.
> Recuperiamo quel poco di dignità che ancora ci rimane e cambiamo obiettivo. *Da questa trattativa non ne uscirà nessun vincitore. E' una vittoria di Pirro. *E io preferisco perderla anziché vincerla.



Sicuramente dal punto di vista sportivo il vincitore non sarebbe Kondogbia, che si ritrovererebbe a giocare nell'Inter. Gli unici a trarne vantaggio saranno i conti correnti del giocatore e del procuratore.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Marcoimi ha scritto:


> L'unico appunto che posso fare è che i giornalisti non sanno proprio niente, e gongolano con lanci di notizie tanto per scrivere e far parlare, d'altronde è il loro lavoro, se si sentono o leggono le rassegne stampa, metà delle notizie riportano che il Milan si è accordato con il Monaco, ma non ancor con il giocatore, metà affermano il contrario, Inter accordo con il giocatore, ma non con la dirigenza monegasca. La mia impressione è che l'Inter sia scesa in campo per far lievitare il prezzo del cartellino e l'ingaggio di Kondogbia, in quanto non ha le risorse finanziarie per acquistarlo, classica azione di disturbo.





Casnop ha scritto:


> Parole ineccepibili. Credo che tra Galliani, Lucas, Berlusconi, Taechaubol e Mihajlovic, nessuno abbia dormito stanotte, per decidere le nuove strategie.



Già


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo dico qui, lo dico ora e lo dico forte: il giocatore per me non è più gradito. Può essere promettente e bravo quanto volete, ma rimane un 22 enne che deve ancora dimostrare tutto. E un ragazzino che si permette di prendere per il collo il Milan usando l'Inter, non il Real Madrid o il Bayern Monaco, non merita di mettere neanche il naso a milanello. E sappia che se per sbaglio dovessimo dissanguarci per prenderlo, da parte mia non riceverà alcun sostegno o appoggio fino a quando tra qualche anno non avrà dimostrato col sudore e col sangue di meritarsi la nostra maglia e i nostri soldi.
> 
> Galliani, in tutto ciò, la deve finire di corrergli dietro. Non ne faccia una questione di principio perché qui stiamo investendo milioni e non stiamo al monopoli. Dia un ultimatum brevissimo: oggi alle ore 15. Si o no. Altrimenti il Milan se ne va dal tavolo delle trattative e lascia il cerino in mano al Monaco, che sarà costretto a scendere a patti con l'Inter, e al giocatore che a quanto pare ha detto già di si a quei pagliacci.
> Recuperiamo quel poco di dignità che ancora ci rimane e cambiamo obiettivo. Da questa trattativa non ne uscirà nessun vincitore. E' una vittoria di Pirro. E io preferisco perderla anziché vincerla.


Esattamente, a 40 milioni non è più un affare, dobbiamo ricostruire una squadra e non possiamo destinare 1/3 circa per un solo giocatore che non ha dimostrato ancora niente, andiamo su altri ma andiamoci decisi!


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Pensateci però... Se ad esempio noi alzassimo l'offerta a 40 circa milioni di euro, e l'Inter ci rinunciasse e si arrendesse perché non puoò arrivare a pareggiare tale cifra, non sarebbe una goduria batterli così, perché loro non hanno i soldi che abbiamo noi ?



No. Perché stai pagando per portarti a letto una normale quando con gli stessi soldi ti porteresti due di alto livello. Volendo fare un parallelismo


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

SE davvero abbiamo soldi con 40 milioni il Real ci porta Isco a piedi fino a Milano...ridicoli.Con 40 milioni ti prendi top player assurdi a centrocampo...


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo dico qui, lo dico ora e lo dico forte: il giocatore per me non è più gradito. Può essere promettente e bravo quanto volete, ma rimane un 22 enne che deve ancora dimostrare tutto. E un ragazzino che si permette di prendere per il collo il Milan usando l'Inter, non il Real Madrid o il Bayern Monaco, non merita di mettere neanche il naso a milanello. E sappia che se per sbaglio dovessimo dissanguarci per prenderlo, da parte mia non riceverà alcun sostegno o appoggio fino a quando tra qualche anno non avrà dimostrato col sudore e col sangue di meritarsi la nostra maglia e i nostri soldi.
> 
> Galliani, in tutto ciò, la deve finire di corrergli dietro. Non ne faccia una questione di principio perché qui stiamo investendo milioni e non stiamo al monopoli. Dia un ultimatum brevissimo: oggi alle ore 15. Si o no. Altrimenti il Milan se ne va dal tavolo delle trattative e lascia il cerino in mano al Monaco, che sarà costretto a scendere a patti con l'Inter, e al giocatore che a quanto pare ha detto già di si a quei pagliacci.
> Recuperiamo quel poco di dignità che ancora ci rimane e cambiamo obiettivo. Da questa trattativa non ne uscirà nessun vincitore. E' una vittoria di Pirro. E io preferisco perderla anziché vincerla.



Assolutamente d'accordo. Ok che i soldi non li mettiamo noi ma oltre 40 milioni e magari 5 ad un ragazzo di 22 anni sono veramente troppi. È una cifra spropositata anche perchè questo nel giro di due anni poi arriverà a battere cassa ogni anno. 
Se arriva a 30-35 e 3.5 a lui va bene, semmai dovesse arrivare ad una cifra superiore, non sarà un giocatore gradito in quanto ha fatto tutto sto casino solo per soldi e non per la maglia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo dico qui, lo dico ora e lo dico forte: il giocatore per me non è più gradito. Può essere promettente e bravo quanto volete, ma rimane un 22 enne che deve ancora dimostrare tutto. E un ragazzino che si permette di prendere per il collo il Milan usando l'Inter, non il Real Madrid o il Bayern Monaco, non merita di mettere neanche il naso a milanello. E sappia che se per sbaglio dovessimo dissanguarci per prenderlo, da parte mia non riceverà alcun sostegno o appoggio fino a quando tra qualche anno non avrà dimostrato col sudore e col sangue di meritarsi la nostra maglia e i nostri soldi.
> 
> Galliani, in tutto ciò, la deve finire di corrergli dietro. Non ne faccia una questione di principio perché qui stiamo investendo milioni e non stiamo al monopoli. Dia un ultimatum brevissimo: oggi alle ore 15. Si o no. Altrimenti il Milan se ne va dal tavolo delle trattative e lascia il cerino in mano al Monaco, che sarà costretto a scendere a patti con l'Inter, e al giocatore che a quanto pare ha detto già di si a quei pagliacci.
> Recuperiamo quel poco di dignità che ancora ci rimane e cambiamo obiettivo. Da questa trattativa non ne uscirà nessun vincitore. E' una vittoria di Pirro. E io preferisco perderla anziché vincerla.



Quoto in tutto, lasciamo perdere tutto, con 35 milioni in giro di giocatore meno mocciosi ne trovi quanti vuoi.


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Giugno 2015)

Qua la colpa non è di Galliani, purtroppo questi qua appena sentono l'odore dei soldi perdono la dignità, la cosa migliore a questo punto è lasciarlo all'Inter che se lo paga in 40 rate, e spostarci su obiettivi che ci possono aiutare a fare DAVVERO il salto di qualità (Xhaka e Allan, che in due costano meno di Kondogbia)


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo dico qui, lo dico ora e lo dico forte: il giocatore per me non è più gradito. Può essere promettente e bravo quanto volete, ma rimane un 22 enne che deve ancora dimostrare tutto. E un ragazzino che si permette di prendere per il collo il Milan usando l'Inter, non il Real Madrid o il Bayern Monaco, non merita di mettere neanche il naso a milanello. E sappia che se per sbaglio dovessimo dissanguarci per prenderlo, da parte mia non riceverà alcun sostegno o appoggio fino a quando tra qualche anno non avrà dimostrato col sudore e col sangue di meritarsi la nostra maglia e i nostri soldi.
> 
> Galliani, in tutto ciò, la deve finire di corrergli dietro. Non ne faccia una questione di principio perché qui stiamo investendo milioni e non stiamo al monopoli. Dia un ultimatum brevissimo: oggi alle ore 15. Si o no. Altrimenti il Milan se ne va dal tavolo delle trattative e lascia il cerino in mano al Monaco, che sarà costretto a scendere a patti con l'Inter, e al giocatore che a quanto pare ha detto già di si a quei pagliacci.
> Recuperiamo quel poco di dignità che ancora ci rimane e cambiamo obiettivo. Da questa trattativa non ne uscirà nessun vincitore. E' una vittoria di Pirro. E io preferisco perderla anziché vincerla.



Niente da aggiungere. Totalmente d'accordo con te.


----------



## 4-3-3 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi... Però... Attenzione. Kondogbia era stato adocchiato prima dall'Inter e poi da noi. Ricordate la famosa visita alla pinetina?


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*Chi vince si dissangua.La concorrenza ha fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d’ingaggio del giocatore.Si parte da almeno 35 milioni, ma si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40. E Kondogbia ora chiede parecchi milioni di euro per essere convinto.Chi vince questa partita non è detto che sia il vero vincitore.*



*Pedullà:L'inter può decidere di rilanciare superando pure i 30 milioni forte dell'accordo con l'agente del giocatore, il Monaco vuole capire fino a quanto è disposta a spingere l'inter,il Milan resta in agguato.*


----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo dico qui, lo dico ora e lo dico forte: il giocatore per me non è più gradito. Può essere promettente e bravo quanto volete, ma rimane un 22 enne che deve ancora dimostrare tutto. E un ragazzino che si permette di prendere per il collo il Milan usando l'Inter, non il Real Madrid o il Bayern Monaco, non merita di mettere neanche il naso a milanello. E sappia che se per sbaglio dovessimo dissanguarci per prenderlo, da parte mia non riceverà alcun sostegno o appoggio fino a quando tra qualche anno non avrà dimostrato col sudore e col sangue di meritarsi la nostra maglia e i nostri soldi.
> 
> Galliani, in tutto ciò, la deve finire di corrergli dietro. Non ne faccia una questione di principio perché qui stiamo investendo milioni e non stiamo al monopoli. Dia un ultimatum brevissimo: oggi alle ore 15. Si o no. Altrimenti il Milan se ne va dal tavolo delle trattative e lascia il cerino in mano al Monaco, che sarà costretto a scendere a patti con l'Inter, e al giocatore che a quanto pare ha detto già di si a quei pagliacci.
> Recuperiamo quel poco di dignità che ancora ci rimane e cambiamo obiettivo. Da questa trattativa non ne uscirà nessun vincitore. E' una vittoria di Pirro. E io preferisco perderla anziché vincerla.



Qualunque sia l'esito della trattativa abbiamo perso.

Se lo prendiamo per "una questione di principio" e dimostrare che non siamo da meno di loro avremo strapagato un giocatore non solo per il cartellino ma pure per l'ingaggio.

Se lo perdiamo facciamo una figura incredibile in mondovisione, una concorrente diretta si rinforza notevolmente (ma spendono tantissimi soldi).

La migliore cosa da fare era come sempre lavorare sotto tracia, avere il si del giocatore e solo dopo provarci "ufficialmente".
Se non ci fosse stato il si del giocatore, lasciavi perdere e finiva li... senza viaggi, cene, ristoranti e figure di melma.
Qui stanno sbandierando li obiettivi a tutti sul canale ufficiale... e poi non prendono nulla.

Si sparassero tutti.

A livello di immagine, l'unico modo per uscire di questa situazione incredibile sarebbe di andare a prendere un yaya toure...


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> SE davvero abbiamo soldi con 40 milioni il Real ci porta Isco a piedi fino a Milano...ridicoli.Con 40 milioni ti prendi top player assurdi a centrocampo...



Esatto, e lui si che è uno che cambia la squadra!


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Comunque bisogna dare atto a Di Marzio di essere stato l'unico a parlare dell'Inter. Potremmo metterlo come una delle fonti più attendibili attualmente per il calciomercato visto appunto il fatto che era l'unico che in anticipo aveva parlato dell'Inter.


----------



## Jack14 (20 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: L’Inter ha cercato di modificare la proposta iniziale di un prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 27 milioni pagabili in tre anni.*





robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*Chi vince si dissangua.La concorrenza ha fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d’ingaggio del giocatore.Si parte da almeno 35 milioni, ma si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40. E Kondogbia ora chiede parecchi milioni di euro per essere convinto.Chi vince questa partita non è detto che sia il vero vincitore.*





Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Qua la colpa non è di Galliani, purtroppo questi qua appena sentono l'odore dei soldi perdono la dignità, la cosa migliore a questo punto è lasciarlo all'Inter che se lo paga in 40 rate, e spostarci su obiettivi che ci possono aiutare a fare DAVVERO il salto di qualità (Xhaka e Allan, che in due costano meno di Kondogbia)



La colpa di Galliani è di stare ancora al tavolo e farne una questione di principio. I peggiori sono ciuffetto & c. che hanno scatenato questa asta senza senso non avendo mezzo euro. E loro hanno già l'accordo con Imbula e magari altri 3 o 4 giocatori. Adesso basta farci prendere in giro da Fassone e compagnia.. bisogna fargliela pagare cara la loro arroganza, che senza un soldo pretendono di fare aste. Io gli lascerei tutto il banco da pagare a loro, vediamo poi come si divertono


----------



## neversayconte (20 Giugno 2015)

Per me è più probabile che ora resti a monaco e fra un mesetto si presenti una inglese e se lo porti via. 
questo kongokoso sta usando il milan e l'inter per alzare l'ingaggio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> SE davvero abbiamo soldi con 40 milioni il Real ci porta Isco a piedi fino a Milano...ridicoli.Con 40 milioni ti prendi top player assurdi a centrocampo...



Bravo, io già dicevo che 30 erano troppi ma ora si sta esagerando poi l'ingaggio 4+1 ma stiamo scherzando per uno che deve ancora dimsotrare TUTTO, io non so quanto costi Isco o anche Gundogan ma questi sono giocatori già pronti e "rodati".


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: L’Inter ha cercato di modificare la proposta iniziale di un prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 27 milioni pagabili in tre anni.*



Beh se il Monaco accetta io alzo le mani, ora fanno tanto i sboroni voglio vedere poi i prossimi mercati cosa fanno con tutte queste gross rate da pagare, hanno mezza rosa da pagare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

Non scherziamo, un giocatore con le caratteristische di Kondogbia non puo valere certe somme. 

Dopo il prolungamento di De Jong dare una somma vicina ai 40 milioni al Monaco sarebbe un follia assurda. A queste cifre puoi prendere Barkley e altri giocatori di qualita che per il modulo futuro saranno piu utili. O anzi, spendere certe cifre per prendere 2 centrocampisti(vedi Inter-Imbula)


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

J


robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*Chi vince si dissangua.La concorrenza ha fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d’ingaggio del giocatore.Si parte da almeno 35 milioni, ma si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40. E Kondogbia ora chiede parecchi milioni di euro per essere convinto.Chi vince questa partita non è detto che sia il vero vincitore.*



Ma vai a casa, che hai fatto una figuraccia in mondovisione. Ma sparisci, vattene!!! Da Fassone e Ausilio si fatto fregare... Quante sberle su quella pelata...


----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Beh se il Monaco accetta io alzo le mani, ora fanno tanto i sboroni voglio vedere poi i prossimi mercati cosa fanno con tutte queste gross rate da pagare, hanno mezza rosa da pagare.



Ripetiamo queste cose da mesi... intanto loro ad ogni mercato si muovono piutosto bene... non certo con fenomeni ma prendere hernanes, brozovic, shaqiri, kovacic, icardi, miranda... e per adesso non hanno ancora dovuto cedere nessuno.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Beh se il Monaco accetta io alzo le mani, ora fanno tanto i sboroni voglio vedere poi i prossimi mercati cosa fanno con tutte queste gross rate da pagare, hanno mezza rosa da pagare.



Da questa proposta si capisce che non hanno i soldi per fare la carita' a un cieco, e Galliani si e' fatto fregare da questi incompetenti (che hanno creato un asta) non riuscendo a chiudere prima l'affare.


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

Spero che non lo prenda nessuno, stia a marcire al Monaco.


----------



## Ciachi (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma Verratti no??!??


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Kondogbia deve ancora dimostrare tutto e già fa questi giochetti per guadagnare di più, se ne vada pure all'inter, è la sua dimensione


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma Verratti no??!??



si certo perche' il psg lo lascia andare cosi


----------



## Ciachi (20 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> si certo perche' il psg lo lascia andare cosi



Boh...non lo so...ma noi non ci abbiamo neanche provato!!! Poi non mi pare che a questo Kosobia' lo lascino andare così "facilmente"!


----------



## Vinnie (20 Giugno 2015)

40 milioni per questo è assurdo... Questo succede quando spifferi ai 4 venti la trattativa. Mi dispiace dirlo ma marmotta ogni volta parte prende il giocatore e lo fa firmare. noi sempre con questi teatrini del cavolo e i procuratori dei giocatori ormai lo sanno e cercano di spillare piu soldi possibili, specialmente ora che sanno anche che qualche soldo ce lo abbiamo. Incredibile


----------



## Pivellino (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Restare li quando il giocatore preferisce palesemente i perdazzurri è un qualcosa di ancora più umiliante.Ma un po' di sano orgoglio no?



Io credo che preferisca il denaro, il più possibile.
Allo stesso modo non credo che abbia senso partecipare ad aste per giocatori che non spostano drammaticamente le sorti di una squadra, o che si dimostrano assai poco interessati ai progetti preferendo solo e solamente il denaro.
Mollare e cercare altro senza rimpianti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ripetiamo queste cose da mesi... intanto loro ad ogni mercato si muovono piutosto bene... non certo con fenomeni ma prendere hernanes, brozovic, shaqiri, kovacic, icardi, miranda... e per adesso non hanno ancora dovuto cedere nessuno.



Appunto per il momento, hanno un sacco di rate da pagare tempo al tempo,io in questo caso non me la sento di dare addosso al 100% a GAlliani, ha fatto una grandissima proposta se il giocatore vuole andare da loro che dobbiamo fare?.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sento tanti che si concentrano sulle cifre..ma io ragazzi vi dico la verità, delle cifre me ne sbatto perché i soldi non ce li metto io e il calcio oggi è questo (per dirci, quanto ha pagato il tottneham un gabinetto come Lamela?) il problema è morale, etico..sto signor nessuno è indeciso tra noi e quei falliti nerassurdi....per altro manco avessero il prestigio di qualche coppa o robe varie..Quindi si sta presentando come un uomo molto piccolo..e sinceramente io sogno un grande milan per il futuro e non so se sono queste le persone da cui ripartire..


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Vinnie ha scritto:


> 40 milioni per questo è assurdo... Questo succede quando spifferi ai 4 venti la trattativa. Mi dispiace dirlo ma marmotta ogni volta parte prende il giocatore e lo fa firmare. noi sempre con questi teatrini del cavolo e i procuratori dei giocatori ormai lo sanno e cercano di spillare piu soldi possibili, specialmente ora che sanno anche che qualche soldo ce lo abbiamo. Incredibile



Sai perché? perché solo i teatrini sono rimasti al Milan negli ultimi anni, non siamo più nessuno e quindi ogni tanto per riempire i giornali facciamo queste "finte"


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Da questa proposta si capisce che non hanno i soldi per fare la carita' a un cieco, e Galliani si e' fatto fregare da questi incompetenti (che hanno creato un asta) non riuscendo a chiudere prima l'affare.



Ok va bene, ma se il giocatore era convinto la trattativa era già strachiusa il giocatore ha troppo tentennato ed evidentemente avevano già l'accordo conl'Inter anche perchè tempo fa sono stati alla Pinetina.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: L’Inter ha cercato di modificare la proposta iniziale di un prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 27 milioni pagabili in tre anni.*


 Ma come 27mln? Non si era arrivati ad in un minimo di 35? A me continua a sembrare strano che Kordonbleu preferisca l Inter in maniera così decisa. Che mai gli avrà detto Mancini al telefono? Aurelio e Fassone a cena lo hanno ipnotizzato?


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: L’Inter ha cercato di modificare la proposta iniziale di un prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 27 milioni pagabili in tre anni.*



.


----------



## smallball (20 Giugno 2015)

40 milioni per il giocatore,a mio avviso,sono follia pura


----------



## bargnani83 (20 Giugno 2015)

tranne il monaco tra giocatore e le 2 squadre milanesi stiamo assistendo a una serie di performance imbarazzanti.detto di noi anche l'inter si presenta a un asta con il prestito con obbligo di riscatto cioè ma stiamo su scherzi a parte?.... comunque ho la sensazione che di colpi di scena ne vedremo ancora.


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Giugno 2015)

Con 40 milioni vado dell'Atletico e tratto Koke e Miranda. 

Su Miranda ci andrei a prescindere, solo per far alzare il prezzo e complicare la vita ai falliti.


----------



## Jack14 (20 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: L’Inter ha cercato di modificare la proposta iniziale di un prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 27 milioni pagabili in tre anni.*





robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*Chi vince si dissangua.La concorrenza ha fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d’ingaggio del giocatore.Si parte da almeno 35 milioni, ma si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40. E Kondogbia ora chiede parecchi milioni di euro per essere convinto.Chi vince questa partita non è detto che sia il vero vincitore.*





smallball ha scritto:


> 40 milioni per il giocatore,a mio avviso,sono follia pura



Esatto. Spero sia un modo per avvisare l'Inter di uscire dall'asta che tanto perderebbe. Se davvero offrissimo 40M per questo giocatore senza poi magari rinforzare la difesa sarebbe un fatto gravissimo


----------



## pisolo22 (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo dico qui, lo dico ora e lo dico forte: il giocatore per me non è più gradito. Può essere promettente e bravo quanto volete, ma rimane un 22 enne che deve ancora dimostrare tutto. E un ragazzino che si permette di prendere per il collo il Milan usando l'Inter, non il Real Madrid o il Bayern Monaco, non merita di mettere neanche il naso a milanello. E sappia che se per sbaglio dovessimo dissanguarci per prenderlo, da parte mia non riceverà alcun sostegno o appoggio fino a quando tra qualche anno non avrà dimostrato col sudore e col sangue di meritarsi la nostra maglia e i nostri soldi.
> 
> Galliani, in tutto ciò, la deve finire di corrergli dietro. Non ne faccia una questione di principio perché qui stiamo investendo milioni e non stiamo al monopoli. Dia un ultimatum brevissimo: oggi alle ore 15. Si o no. Altrimenti il Milan se ne va dal tavolo delle trattative e lascia il cerino in mano al Monaco, che sarà costretto a scendere a patti con l'Inter, e al giocatore che a quanto pare ha detto già di si a quei pagliacci.
> Recuperiamo quel poco di dignità che ancora ci rimane e cambiamo obiettivo. Da questa trattativa non ne uscirà nessun vincitore. E' una vittoria di Pirro. E io preferisco perderla anziché vincerla.



mi hai tolto le parole di bocca. Con quei soldi prendi 2 giovani altrettanto promettenti e risparmi anche sugli ingaggi tipo xhaka e maher o clasie se non witsel


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

A me sinceramente tra questo qui e JM mi hanno fatto passare la voglia. Uno che fa il mercante di un suq l'altro che ammicca a tutti quando in teoria avrebbe chiuso con noi.

Forse sono troppo legato al milan che fu ma non riesco a mandare giù questi comportamenti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Sportmediaset: Galliani e Ausilio rimarrano a Monaco per provare a chiudere per Kondogbia, il Milan sembra avere l'ok del giocatore anche grazie alla Doyes, invece l'Inter è vicina l'intesa con il Monaco.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset: Galliani e Ausilio rimarrano a Monaco per provare a chiudere per Kondogbia, il Milan sembra avere l'ok del giocatore anche grazie alla Doyes, invece l'Inter è vicina l'intesa con il Monaco.*



A me invece sembra l'incontrario, noi abbiamo l'accordo con il club e non con il giocatore ( altrimenti ieri ha trattativa era chiusa ma il moccioso non vuole venire) invece l'inter ha l'accordo con il giocatore da tempo ma non ancora con il club.


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset: Galliani e Ausilio rimarrano a Monaco per provare a chiudere per Kondogbia, il Milan sembra avere l'ok del giocatore anche grazie alla Doyes, invece l'Inter è vicina l'intesa con il Monaco.*



Farei un'alleanza di mercato ma per mandarlo a quel paese in contemporanea.


----------



## smallball (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset: Galliani e Ausilio rimarrano a Monaco per provare a chiudere per Kondogbia, il Milan sembra avere l'ok del giocatore anche grazie alla Doyes, invece l'Inter è vicina l'intesa con il Monaco.*



a me sembra esattamente il contrario


----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Con 40 milioni vado dell'Atletico e tratto Koke e Miranda.
> 
> Su Miranda ci andrei a prescindere, solo per far alzare il prezzo e complicare la vita ai falliti.



Se lo paghiamo 40 mln mi sembra diventi uno dei centrocampisti difensivi piu costosi della storia... e pure se guardiamo "tutti i centrocampisti" quindi non solo i difensivi.

Davanti a lui i vari bale, suarez, cr7, ibra, figo, zidane, shevchenko, buffon, neymar, ferdinand, david luiz e mendieta...

ASSURDO.


----------



## pisolo22 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ormai i giornalisti con sti teatrini non sanno più che pesci pigliare!!!!


----------



## Black (20 Giugno 2015)

io non ci capisco più niente. Dalle notizie che arrivano sembra che offriamo più soldi al Monaco, più soldi al giocatore, ma nonostante questo non si chiude, anzi sembra che i perdazzurri siano in vantaggio.
Cioè stiamo parlando di scegliere tra il Milan e l'Inter.... solo per questo mollerei là Kondocoso. Poi 40Milioni??? ma questi ci stanno prendendo per i fondelli. Poi non capisco come dirigenti che come Galliani, se è pur vero che di calcio non capiscono, di furbate se ne intendono alla grande. E quindi come fanno a prestarsi in maniera così ingenua al giochino del Monaco e di Kondocoso di scatenare un'asta?

a meno che non ci sia qualcosa sotto... ovvero sia Inter che Milan stanno facendo un teatrino, per motivi diversi, per far vedere ai tifosi che sono attive sul mercato.


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

Le cifre che sento sono impensabili. Fossi il condor direi no, grazie. Proverei a prendere Imbula (che è molto simile e non è così molto meno forte) con un terzo dei soldi sia per il cartellino che per l'ingaggio e andrei a cercare qualcos'altro, visto che Kondogbia non è l'unico giocatore del panorama calcistico internazionale a sapere giocare a calcio, con cifre più vicine alla realtà. Qui si sfiora il ridicolo.


----------



## ps18ps (20 Giugno 2015)

scusate, ma fassone stanotte non ha detto che le parti sono distanti? perchè allora tutti dicono che 'inter è in vantaggio?


----------



## Vinnie (20 Giugno 2015)

Si ma anche il MOnaco cavolo, da quando si tratta prima con il giocatore e poi con la società?? Prima si trova l'accordo con la società, poi puoi parlare col calciatore... a regola


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Se lo prendiamo a 40 milioni siamo dei ciucci, con quei soldi ti prendi 2 centrocampisti di cui possibilmente 1 che abbia piedi decenti(cosa che kondogbia non ha)


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (20 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> dovete avere pazienza cari diavoletti, a noi ci hanno sfankulato e presi in giro in parecchi durante i primi 2 anni di rinascita, non potete pretendere tutto subito, bisogna lottare e stare al gioco di questi avidi mercenari e operatori finanziari.
> la cosa importante è ripartire, il resto verrà con il tempo, non si recupera credibilità in una sola stagione, datevi almeno un paio d'anni di tempo.
> dovete fare 4 o 5 colpi e tornare nei primi 3 in classifica, poi sarà tutto in discesa...



Diciamo che era Marotta che ci illudeva. Trovava l'accordo con Aguero RVP Dzeko e Jovetic, poi però andava dalle squadre, e chi 30 chi 40 chi 35 ml, non li avevamo. Se soldi non ce ne stanno si fanno figuracce. Quest'anno li ha e fa trattative lampo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2015)

Certo che Adriano Galliani è il Vito Corleone del calcio. Come convince lui le persone nessuno eh...Ancelotti, Ibra, Kondonbleu, forse pure Jackson Martinez. Tutti convinti e portati a casa


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*Chi vince si dissangua.La concorrenza ha fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d’ingaggio del giocatore.Si parte da almeno 35 milioni, ma si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40. E Kondogbia ora chiede parecchi milioni di euro per essere convinto.Chi vince questa partita non è detto che sia il vero vincitore.*



Basta con le pagliacciate e vai a prendere Imbula e Gundogan.



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset: Galliani e Ausilio rimarrano a Monaco per provare a chiudere per Kondogbia, il Milan sembra avere l'ok del giocatore anche grazie alla Doyes, invece l'Inter è vicina l'intesa con il Monaco.*



.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Lasciamolo perdere, troppi troppi soldi, prendiamo Imbula e uno tecnico e apposto così.


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> scusate, ma fassone stanotte non ha detto che le parti sono distanti? perchè allora tutti dicono che 'inter è in vantaggio?



Perchè stamattina i primi ad incontrare il Monaco sono di nuovo loro.Segno che hanno evidentemente la priorità del giocatore.


----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Lasciamolo perdere, troppi troppi soldi, prendiamo Imbula e uno tecnico e apposto così.



Straquoto.
Ma intanto se riusciamo a farlo pagare qualche milione in piu a l'inter ci godo comunque.
Tanto ora la figura di melma in mondovisione l'abbiamo fatta.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma infatti credo sia chiaro che lui, oltre ad aver alimentato l'asta per guadagnare di più, voglia andare all'inter e spero che ci vada. Però spero che lo paghino almeno 35/38 milioni, tutti e subito, voglio proprio vedere


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Si, è vero che incontrano di nuovo l'Inter, ma vabbè... Kondo ci starà anche pensando su e valutando. Comunque vedo che nei forum interisti tanti pensano in positivo, perché dicono che era da tanto tempo che non si assiteva ad una trattativa così e che finalmente loro incominciano a trattare giocatori importanti. E perché noi dobbiamo essere quelli che vedono tutto buio??? Anche lo stesso fatto che dite che abbiamo fatto una figuraccia per me non è poi cosi vero, alla fine è bello assistere a delle trattative cosi avvincenti


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

Per questo sto dicendo da tempo che comunque vada la trattativa é stata mal gestita. il giocatore andava preso subito la settimana o le settimane scorse. Questi viaggi continui in giro per il mondo, non si sa a fare cosa esattamente visto che il monaco lo hanno incontrato ieri, sono chiaramente del tutto inutili. Anzi, costituiscono una spesa ingiustificata per la società. Ora invece c'é questo teatrino dove ci stanno facendo credere che improvvisamente il calcio italiano é diventato ricchissimo. Asta a 40 milioni e 5 milioni ad un giocatore ancora all'inizio della sua carriera? Davvero?


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

Comunque ci sono ancora troppe informazioni distorte su questa trattativa. Se si parla davvero di oltre 40 milioni e 5 per il giocatore qualcuno si era già tirato indietro. Non ci credo che ci sia una guerra a questi livelli. E poi l'Inter andrebbe in bancarotta, non hanno soldi per incantare i ciechi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Giugno 2015)

io andrei a Udine a prendere Allan per 18\20 milioni e col resto andrei su un cc tecnico o addirittura su Hummels

in fin dei conti Condo da come lo descrivete sembra un Muntari con un filo più di tecnica e neuroni,
io tutti questi soldi su giocatori che basano quasi tutto sull'atletismo non mi fiderei a spenderli, non è raro che abbiano dei cali atletici anche da giovani.


----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Si, è vero che incontrano di nuovo l'Inter, ma vabbè... Kondo ci starà anche pensando su e valutando. Comunque vedo che nei forum interisti tanti pensano in positivo, perché dicono che era da tanto tempo che non si assiteva ad una trattativa così e che finalmente loro incominciano a trattare giocatori importanti. E perché noi dobbiamo essere quelli che vedono tutto buio??? Anche lo stesso fatto che dite che abbiamo fatto una figuraccia per me non è poi cosi vero, alla fine *è bello assistere a delle trattative cosi avvincenti*



E bello prenderlo in quel posto ?
A me non piacce proprio.

In mondovisione.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*Chi vince si dissangua.La concorrenza ha fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d’ingaggio del giocatore.Si parte da almeno 35 milioni, ma si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40. E Kondogbia ora chiede parecchi milioni di euro per essere convinto.Chi vince questa partita non è detto che sia il vero vincitore.*



Ma se l'inter fatica ad arrivare a 30 come fai ad arrivare a 40mln. fare un teatro del genere comunque è davvero ridicolo. Se perdiamo quelli veramente sconfitti siamo noi. Galliani di una incompetenza pazzesca.


----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Comunque ci sono ancora troppe informazioni distorte su questa trattativa. Se si parla davvero di oltre 40 milioni e 5 per il giocatore qualcuno si era già tirato indietro. Non ci credo che ci sia una guerra a questi livelli. E poi l'Inter andrebbe in bancarotta, non hanno soldi per incantare i ciechi.



Quando ci ripenso capisco il perche ci spartivamo li obiettivi con la juve in modo da non avere questi problemi... qualche anno fa.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset: Galliani e Ausilio rimarrano a Monaco per provare a chiudere per Kondogbia, il Milan sembra avere l'ok del giocatore anche grazie alla Doyes, invece l'Inter è vicina l'intesa con il Monaco.*



Quindi mo è di nuovo tutto il contrario? Ma se l'Inter pare non abbia l'accordo con il Monaco. Bah io non ci sto capendo nulla.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo dico qui, lo dico ora e lo dico forte: il giocatore per me non è più gradito. Può essere promettente e bravo quanto volete, ma rimane un 22 enne che deve ancora dimostrare tutto. E un ragazzino che si permette di prendere per il collo il Milan usando l'Inter, non il Real Madrid o il Bayern Monaco, non merita di mettere neanche il naso a milanello. E sappia che se per sbaglio dovessimo dissanguarci per prenderlo, da parte mia non riceverà alcun sostegno o appoggio fino a quando tra qualche anno non avrà dimostrato col sudore e col sangue di meritarsi la nostra maglia e i nostri soldi.
> 
> Galliani, in tutto ciò, la deve finire di corrergli dietro. Non ne faccia una questione di principio perché qui stiamo investendo milioni e non stiamo al monopoli. Dia un ultimatum brevissimo: oggi alle ore 15. Si o no. Altrimenti il Milan se ne va dal tavolo delle trattative e lascia il cerino in mano al Monaco, che sarà costretto a scendere a patti con l'Inter, e al giocatore che a quanto pare ha detto già di si a quei pagliacci.
> Recuperiamo quel poco di dignità che ancora ci rimane e cambiamo obiettivo. Da questa trattativa non ne uscirà nessun vincitore. E' una vittoria di Pirro. E io preferisco perderla anziché vincerla.



Cavolate.
Il calciatore nel 99,999% dei casi non si occupa del suo ingaggio, ci sono i procuratori per questo.
Attaccare Kondogbia per questa vicenda non ha senso


----------



## Marcoimi (20 Giugno 2015)

Questioni di punti di vista, a me l'unica cosa che fa piacere è vedere sul sito del Milan la notizia dell'acquisizione ufficiale di un giocatore, sinceramente di duellare con gli odiati sul mercato non è che mi interessi troppo.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Raga Kondogbia non è assolutamente solo un "centrocampista difensivo ". Mi chiedo se lo avete mai visto giocare.

Concordo con chi dice che la trattativa andava chiusa prima. Ennesima dimostrazione di come Galliani sia inadeguato. FORSE lo prendiamo solo se scendono in campo Sinisa (che cavolo fa? Mancini è un perdente ma almeno si interessa ai giocatori ) ma soprattutto Berlusconi. 

Se non prendiamo King Kond è un segnale di debolezza pazzesco anche per i "progetti" di Mr. Bee. Significa che il Milan non è più in grado di prendere nessuno nemmeno con i soldi e che al massimo può concedersi qualche scarto (Lavezzi, Jovetic, T. Motta...)


----------



## gabuz (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset: Galliani e Ausilio rimarrano a Monaco per provare a chiudere per Kondogbia, il Milan sembra avere l'ok del giocatore anche grazie alla Doyes, invece l'Inter è vicina l'intesa con il Monaco.*



Se noi abbiamo l'accordo con il giocatore com'è che con il Monaco ci parlano loro?

La verità è che probabilmente siamo indietro di due giri in sta trattativa.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quindi mo è di nuovo tutto il contrario? Ma se l'Inter pare non abbia l'accordo con il Monaco. Bah io non ci sto capendo nulla.



E chi ci capisce più... Come ho detto,alla fine chissà come saranno andate le cose ieri sera


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Raga Kondogbia non è assolutamente solo un "centrocampista difensivo ". Mi chiedo se lo avete mai visto giocare.


Io mi chiedo se con questo giocatore da 40 milioni e 4 a stagione risolviamo i nostri problemi di centrocampo. Se non è così meglio virare su altro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*Chi vince si dissangua.La concorrenza ha fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d’ingaggio del giocatore.Si parte da almeno 35 milioni, ma si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40. E Kondogbia ora chiede parecchi milioni di euro per essere convinto.Chi vince questa partita non è detto che sia il vero vincitore.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset: Galliani e Ausilio rimarrano a Monaco per provare a chiudere per Kondogbia, il Milan sembra avere l'ok del giocatore anche grazie alla Doyes, invece l'Inter è vicina l'intesa con il Monaco.*





The Ripper ha scritto:


> Raga Kondogbia non è assolutamente solo un "centrocampista difensivo ". Mi chiedo se lo avete mai visto giocare.



Non lo prendiamo,quindi diventa per forza scarso


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo dico qui, lo dico ora e lo dico forte: il giocatore per me non è più gradito. Può essere promettente e bravo quanto volete, ma rimane un 22 enne che deve ancora dimostrare tutto. E un ragazzino che si permette di prendere per il collo il Milan usando l'Inter, non il Real Madrid o il Bayern Monaco, non merita di mettere neanche il naso a milanello. E sappia che se per sbaglio dovessimo dissanguarci per prenderlo, da parte mia non riceverà alcun sostegno o appoggio fino a quando tra qualche anno non avrà dimostrato col sudore e col sangue di meritarsi la nostra maglia e i nostri soldi.
> 
> Galliani, in tutto ciò, la deve finire di corrergli dietro. Non ne faccia una questione di principio perché qui stiamo investendo milioni e non stiamo al monopoli. Dia un ultimatum brevissimo: oggi alle ore 15. Si o no. Altrimenti il Milan se ne va dal tavolo delle trattative e lascia il cerino in mano al Monaco, che sarà costretto a scendere a patti con l'Inter, e al giocatore che a quanto pare ha detto già di si a quei pagliacci.
> Recuperiamo quel poco di dignità che ancora ci rimane e cambiamo obiettivo. Da questa trattativa non ne uscirà nessun vincitore. E' una vittoria di Pirro. E io preferisco perderla anziché vincerla.



Sono d'accordo con te.
Sarebbe interessante conoscere il parere di tutti i tifosi, magari attraverso un sondaggio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Personalmente, credo siano veramente esagerati 40mln per Kondogbia. A questo punto, li spenderei per Verratti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Si, è vero che incontrano di nuovo l'Inter, ma vabbè... Kondo ci starà anche pensando su e valutando. Comunque vedo che nei forum interisti tanti pensano in positivo, perché dicono che era da tanto tempo che non si assiteva ad una trattativa così e che finalmente loro incominciano a trattare giocatori importanti. E perché noi dobbiamo essere quelli che vedono tutto buio??? Anche lo stesso fatto che dite che abbiamo fatto una figuraccia per me non è poi cosi vero, *alla fine è bello assistere a delle trattative cosi avvincenti*



A me invece fa schifo soprattutto perché vincere sul mercato non equivale molto spesso a vincere sul campo... i grandi colpi sono quelli che porti a casa in silenzio..ste pagliacciate qui alla fine si ripercuotono anche sul giocatore che viene caricato di pressioni..


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non lo prendiamo,quindi diventa per forza scarso



No, ma se va all'Inter diventa scarso sicuro


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Personalmente, credo siano veramente esagerati 40mln per Kondogbia. A questo punto, li spenderei per Verratti.



E ce lo danno a noi a 40 milioni perchè siamo simpatici?


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset: Galliani e Ausilio rimarrano a Monaco per provare a chiudere per Kondogbia, il Milan sembra avere l'ok del giocatore anche grazie alla Doyes, invece l'Inter è vicina l'intesa con il Monaco.*



Sono d'accordo con chi dice di alzare i tacchi e lasciare perdere,tanto ormai abbiamo capito come andrà a finire almeno un 000,0001 di dignità di dire "abbiamo deciso noi di alzarci e abbandonare la trattativa" almeno fai quello Galliani.


----------



## koti (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset: Galliani e Ausilio rimarrano a Monaco per provare a chiudere per Kondogbia, il Milan sembra avere l'ok del giocatore anche grazie alla Doyes, invece l'Inter è vicina l'intesa con il Monaco.*


Comunque l'Inter con Miranda e Kondogbia si rinforza tantissimo, probabilmente prenderanno anche Imbula. Al momento il gap che ci separa da loro è enorme. Per come stanno le cose un mercato da 100 milioni non garantirebbe con sicurezza neanche un posto in Champions Legue, a meno che non torni Ibra.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non lo prendiamo,quindi diventa per forza scarso


Non c'entra. Con 40 milioni prendi Isco che ha la stessa età ed è molto più forte e soprattutto più utile. Per non parlare di Gundogan che lo prendi a 30 a dir tanto. Se viene bene ma i giocatori citati ci servirebbero comunque e se dobbiamo spendere di più per un mediano per poi prendere Baselli come regista siamo messi bene...


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Comunque l'Inter con Miranda e Kondogbia si rinforza tantissimo, probabilmente prenderanno anche Imbula. Al momento il gap che ci separa da loro è enorme. Per come stanno le cose un mercato da 100 milioni non garantirebbe con sicurezza neanche un posto in Champions Legue, a meno che non torni Ibra.



Ci ha praticamente fregato 2 obiettivi... E si legge che non avrebbe colpe Galliani...


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Ma se l'inter fatica ad arrivare a 30 come fai ad arrivare a 40mln. fare un teatro del genere comunque è davvero ridicolo. Se perdiamo quelli veramente sconfitti siamo noi. Galliani di una incompetenza pazzesca.



I 40 millioni sono detti da Galliani che si POTREBBE arrivare a quella cifra, ma loro non ci stanno a perdere epiuttosto rischiano di fare i prossimi mercati pagando solo le rate ma per me con rate ecc arriverebbero fino a quella cifra.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Comunque 40 milioni sono troppi. Io quasi quasi non spendere i così tanto per un giocatore che non è ancora del tutto esploso. Virerei su Oscar.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E ce lo danno a noi a 40 milioni perchè siamo simpatici?



Se veramente abbiamo i soldi (ma è ovvio che non è così) ne metti 10 in più e a 50 te lo danno (ora come ora non ha fatto una differenza così assurda da vale 70-80)


----------



## ACM_Dennis (20 Giugno 2015)

Se avessimo una società seria dovremmo andare dal PSG e offrire 60-70 milioni per Ibra e Verratti...e non correre dietro a questi qua che pensano di essere già arrivati.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Comunque l'Inter con Miranda e Kondogbia si rinforza tantissimo, probabilmente prenderanno anche Imbula. Al momento il gap che ci separa da loro è enorme. Per come stanno le cose un mercato da 100 milioni non garantirebbe con sicurezza neanche un posto in Champions Legue, a meno che non torni Ibra.



Vorrei solo capire come fanno a spendere 15+25+20+35 cioè 95 milioni...sono curioso visto che anche avessero davvero questi soldi,sono pure stati sanzionati dalla UEFA...


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Personalmente, credo siano veramente esagerati 40mln per Kondogbia. A questo punto, li spenderei per Verratti.



Non riusciamo a chiudere per questi figurati per Verratti che ha proposte da club di prima fascia e si trova in una società che non ha problemi.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Se veramente abbiamo i soldi (ma è ovvio che non è così) ne metti 10 in più e a 50 te lo danno (ora come ora non ha fatto una differenza così assurda da vale 70-80)


Indipendentemente da ciò con 40 milioni ti prendi un mediano come Imbula che a detta di molti è bravo ma è mediaticamente scarso e uno tecnico a 20 25 milioni, così metti a posto il centrocampo.


----------



## Hammer (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*Chi vince si dissangua.La concorrenza ha fatto esplodere il prezzo del cartellino e la richiesta d’ingaggio del giocatore.Si parte da almeno 35 milioni, ma si può pensare di dover arrivare anche oltre i 40. E Kondogbia ora chiede parecchi milioni di euro per essere convinto.Chi vince questa partita non è detto che sia il vero vincitore.*



Sta portando le mani avantissimo

Evidentemente avrà toppato con giocatore/società e sta cercando scuse per non mettersi in cattiva luce


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo se con questo giocatore da 40 milioni e 4 a stagione risolviamo i nostri problemi di centrocampo. Se non è così meglio virare su altro.



Il salto di qualità te lo fanno fare giocatori su cui pare ci sia il Barça, il psg, il real e altre corazzate. Non riesci a soffiarev un medianuccio" all'Inter, figurati un fenomeno a queste qui.
Dopo Kondogbia mi sembra palese che per convincere un giocatore a venire al Milan servirà davvero un allineamento di pianeti

P.s Kond te lo fa fare. Guardati i numeri del Monaco anche in CL e ne riparliamo


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

I soldi ce li abbiamo eccome


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> I 40 millioni sono detti da Galliani che si POTREBBE arrivare a quella cifra, ma loro non ci stanno a perdere epiuttosto rischiano di fare i prossimi mercati pagando solo le rate ma per me con rate ecc arriverebbero fino a quella cifra.


Ieri dicevo che pur di vincere sarebbe anche da superare quota 40mln, ora non so. Credo che anche se lo prendiamo non siamo comunque vincitori. Si potrebbe anche abbandonare la trattiva e virare su altri obiettivi ma se per ogni giocatore che trattiamo facciamo questi teatri booo. davvero grottesco.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il salto di qualità te lo fanno fare giocatori su cui pare ci sia il Barça, il psg, il real e altre corazzate. Non riesci a soffiarev un medianuccio" all'Inter, figurati un fenomeno a queste qui.
> Dopo Kondogbia mi sembra palese che per convincere un giocatore a venire al Milan servirà davvero un allineamento di pianeti
> 
> P.s Kond te lo fa fare. Guardati i numeri del Monaco anche in CL e ne riparliamo


Questo kondo è pompato assai dalla stampa, non posso credere che a prezzi inferiori non ci siano mediani ugualmente bravi. Con 40 milioni ne compri due, un mediano e uno tecnico e così ti rifai il centrocampo. Logicamente devi essere bravo a pescare se no è tutto inutile. Inoltre se prometti di stipendio 4 più uno allora si innesca una situazione a catena devastante.


----------



## gabuz (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo dico qui, lo dico ora e lo dico forte: il giocatore per me non è più gradito. Può essere promettente e bravo quanto volete, ma rimane un 22 enne che deve ancora dimostrare tutto. E un ragazzino che si permette di prendere per il collo il Milan usando l'Inter, non il Real Madrid o il Bayern Monaco, non merita di mettere neanche il naso a milanello. E sappia che se per sbaglio dovessimo dissanguarci per prenderlo, da parte mia non riceverà alcun sostegno o appoggio fino a quando tra qualche anno non avrà dimostrato col sudore e col sangue di meritarsi la nostra maglia e i nostri soldi.
> 
> Galliani, in tutto ciò, la deve finire di corrergli dietro. Non ne faccia una questione di principio perché qui stiamo investendo milioni e non stiamo al monopoli. Dia un ultimatum brevissimo: oggi alle ore 15. Si o no. Altrimenti il Milan se ne va dal tavolo delle trattative e lascia il cerino in mano al Monaco, che sarà costretto a scendere a patti con l'Inter, e al giocatore che a quanto pare ha detto già di si a quei pagliacci.
> Recuperiamo quel poco di dignità che ancora ci rimane e cambiamo obiettivo. Da questa trattativa non ne uscirà nessun vincitore. E' una vittoria di Pirro. E io preferisco perderla anziché vincerla.



Sono d'accordo. 
Ma a queste cifre al mondo ci sarà pure un giocatore forte almeno quanto lui? Probabilmente si.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Certo che a sto punto offri 30 milioni per Moutinho e te ne ritorni contento a Milano...


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset: Galliani e Ausilio rimarrano a Monaco per provare a chiudere per Kondogbia, il Milan sembra avere l'ok del giocatore anche grazie alla Doyes, invece l'Inter è vicina l'intesa con il Monaco.*





Andre96 ha scritto:


> Non c'entra. Con 40 milioni prendi Isco che ha la stessa età ed è molto più forte e soprattutto più utile. Per non parlare di Gundogan che lo prendi a 30 a dir tanto. Se viene bene ma i giocatori citati ci servirebbero comunque e se dobbiamo spendere di più per un mediano per poi prendere Baselli come regista siamo messi bene...



Isco?Verratti? Kondogbia ci sta rifiutando per andare *all'Inter* e mi parli di gente che gioca nell'elite d'Europa e che dovrebbe fare tre passi indietro nella loro carriera.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

L'umiliazione è riassunta dal fatto che i dirigenti nerazzurri erano a colloquio con l'entourage di Kondogbia e del Monaco, mentre i nostri erano nel tavolo vicino a sghignazzare. Sghignazzare non so di cosa, ti stanno fregando sotto il naso l'obiettivo.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Isco?Verratti? Kondogbia ci sta rifiutando per andare *all'Inter* e mi parli di gente che gioca nell'elite d'Europa e che dovrebbe fare tre passi indietro nella loro carriera.


Tanto anche si li trattiamo dobbiamo inscenare il circo di Montecarlo anche a Parigi e Madrid con l'inter di turno.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo dico qui, lo dico ora e lo dico forte: il giocatore per me non è più gradito. Può essere promettente e bravo quanto volete, ma rimane un 22 enne che deve ancora dimostrare tutto. E un ragazzino che si permette di prendere per il collo il Milan usando l'Inter, non il Real Madrid o il Bayern Monaco, non merita di mettere neanche il naso a milanello. E sappia che se per sbaglio dovessimo dissanguarci per prenderlo, da parte mia non riceverà alcun sostegno o appoggio fino a quando tra qualche anno non avrà dimostrato col sudore e col sangue di meritarsi la nostra maglia e i nostri soldi.
> 
> Galliani, in tutto ciò, la deve finire di corrergli dietro. Non ne faccia una questione di principio perché qui stiamo investendo milioni e non stiamo al monopoli. Dia un ultimatum brevissimo: oggi alle ore 15. Si o no. Altrimenti il Milan se ne va dal tavolo delle trattative e lascia il cerino in mano al Monaco, che sarà costretto a scendere a patti con l'Inter, e al giocatore che a quanto pare ha detto già di si a quei pagliacci.
> Recuperiamo quel poco di dignità che ancora ci rimane e cambiamo obiettivo. Da questa trattativa non ne uscirà nessun vincitore. E' una vittoria di Pirro. E io preferisco perderla anziché vincerla.



Concordo in pieno. Ma é proprio questo il senso. Chi parla di trattative che é normale che durino mesi non ha chiara la situazione secondo me. Ti interessa un giocatore, fai un primo check con la squadra che ne possiede il cartellino che ti dice una cifra. verifichi se hai il budget e le coperture per iniziare la trattativa e che margini ti vuoi e puoi permettere di variare. Sia in termini economici che di tempo. Ti fai un business plan come si deve. Se te lo puoi permettere, allora parte subito la trattativa da chiudere nel tempo e nei modi che ti sei prefissato. Margini compresi. Se la trattativa é chiusa, anche per forma scritta, parli con il giocatore immediatamente con la proposta economica, rispettando i vincoli che ti sei programmato. Per cui una volta raggiunto l'accordo anche con questo gli imponi al massimo 1 giorno per darti la risposta. Terminato il termine la trattativa si chiude. Non ci sono aste, non ci sono teatrini pubblici, cene, dichiarazioni, battute. Questo fanno i manager con una certa professionalità. Tutto il resto sono scuse e fumo negli occhi. E badate bene, non sto parlando di chissà quale utopia, perché anche nel calcio quasi tutti i top club fanno così. Solo noi no. E infatti questi terminano gli affari, noi no.


Per inciso. Che senso hanno le dichiarazioni di Galliani: Chi lo prende si dissangua? Che significa, che stai andando oltre il budget? Che non sei sicuro di avercelo questo budget e chissà cosa dovrai fare? Che stai continuando perché non hai alternative e quindi accetti il ricatto? Stai bluffando e che pro? Che avevi sottovalutato le circostanze e sopravvalutato le tue capacità? Che anche se lo prendi hai fatto forse una sciocchezza?

Datevi una risposta a tutte le domande di cui sopra. E queste porteranno ad una conclusione.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Isco?Verratti? Kondogbia ci sta rifiutando per andare *all'Inter* e mi parli di gente che gioca nell'elite d'Europa e che dovrebbe fare tre passi indietro nella loro carriera.



Sì perchè secondo te questo ci rifiuta davvero perchè l'Inter è meglio,ma per favore. Offri i soldi per Isco o Verratti e vedi come vengono. Poi di cosa parliamo? Isco gioca? Ma dove? Il campo lo vede ogni tanto...


----------



## Marcoimi (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> I soldi ce li abbiamo eccome



Si, ma anche se li avessimo e di fatto sino a che Mister Bee non li sgancia non li abbiamo, quanto realmente sono disposti a riversare sul mercato, ad oggi le cifre sono solo ipotetiche, ma di ufficiale non c'è niente...staremo a vedere.


----------



## koti (20 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Vorrei solo capire come fanno a spendere 15+25+20+35 cioè 95 milioni...sono curioso visto che anche avessero davvero questi soldi,sono pure stati sanzionati dalla UEFA...


E a quanto si dice puntano a prendere anche una seconda punta per sostituire nonno Palacio (Jovetic o Salah).

Questi i soldi li hanno eccome, altrochè. Il prossimo anno puntano a vincere lo scudetto, o quanto meno un piazzamento tranquillo nei primi tre.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> E a quanto si dice puntano a prendere anche una seconda punta per sostituire nonno Palacio (Jovetic o Salah).
> 
> Questi i soldi li hanno eccome, altrochè. Il prossimo anno puntano a vincere lo scudetto, o quanto meno un piazzamento tranquillo nei primi tre.



Forse non ci siamo capiti...anche se l'indonesiano avesse deciso di spendere più di 100 milioni,come fanno a spendere così tanto se sono appena stati sanzionati dalla UEFA? Sono già gravemente in rosso e ci vanno di altri 100 milioni? Non ha senso...altro che andare in Champions,se ci vanno dopo essere già stati sanzionati e aver speso 100 milioni la rosa sarà ridotta a 11 giocatori tra un po'...


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> E a quanto si dice puntano a prendere anche una seconda punta per sostituire nonno Palacio (Jovetic o Salah).
> 
> Questi i soldi li hanno eccome, altrochè. Il prossimo anno puntano a vincere lo scudetto, o quanto meno un piazzamento tranquillo nei primi tre.



Con un centrocampo del tipo brozovic kovacic Kondogbia shaquiri come fanno a non arrivare almeno secondi.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Vorrei solo capire come fanno a spendere 15+25+20+35 cioè 95 milioni...sono curioso visto che anche avessero davvero questi soldi,sono pure stati sanzionati dalla UEFA...



si vede che hanno già ceduto kovacic, avranno risparmiato sugli stipendi e poi thoirchio avrà sganciato il grano


----------



## Marcoimi (20 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=2103]Marcoimi[/MENTION] no copia incolla


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

*



Secondo Sportmediaset: Galliani e Ausilio rimarrano a Monaco per provare a chiudere per Kondogbia, il Milan sembra avere l'ok del giocatore anche grazie alla Doyes, invece l'Inter è vicina l'intesa con il Monaco.

Clicca per allargare...


*Ma se era tutto il contrario?! 
Ciò detto, c'era pure chi criticava i pessimisti, che alla fine si son rivelati i più lungimiranti. In tutta sincerità non sono emotivamente coinvolto per ovvi motivi. In ogni caso non ho nulla da imputare alla società che pare abbia messo sul piatto tantissimi soldi sia per il cartellino che per l'ingaggio. Se il calciatore preferisce l'Inter puoi fare ben poco. L'unica cosa che forse andrebbe imputata è il non aver chiuso prima. Ma mi sono già espresso sulle trattative in fase di stallo: non ci sono materialmente i soldi e si aspetta l'ufficialità del bonifico di Bee. Pare che anche Suma abbia detto così. A parte ciò, con 40 mln o qualcosa in più vai a Parigi a prendere Verratti o a Dortmund a prendere Gundogan e qualcun altro. Kondogbia è un buon giocatore, per carità, ma resta un mediano. A noi serve il regista tecnico, siamo pieni di interditori e medianacci. Dunque non è una grossa perdita a livello tecnico. A livello di nome, marketing, rilancio e Top in rosa, invece, lo è.*
*


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifosi Gallianizzati. Non posso crederci.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2015)

Si comunque adesso pare che se prendiamo lui non prendiamo più nessuno perché usiamo tutto il budget..
Fino a ieri eravamo a 30 milioni e 3,5 al giocatore, adesso siamo a 35 al Monaco e 4 + bonus al giocatore...non mi pare sta differenza incredibile per un giocatore che verrà messo a bilancio per 4 anni..

Semmai sorgerà il problema che con JM non abbiamo ancora firmato nulla e mi sa che il colombiano dirà "Hey, un momemtno, a me date 3,5 e al pargoletto di 22 anni 4 + bonus?"


----------



## diavolo (20 Giugno 2015)

.
Lol


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Giugno 2015)

Siamo arrivati al punto che chi lo prende perde.

Si rischia di dissanguarsi per un ottimo giocatore, ma ancora un'incognita. Non è Pogba, mettiamocelo in testa. Non vale quei soldi nemmeno in ottica di investimento visto che anche se facesse una stagione clamorosa nessuno ti darebbe più di 50M (a farla grande).

A questo punto è meglio virare su altri profili


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Forse non ci siamo capiti...anche se l'indonesiano avesse deciso di spendere più di 100 milioni,come fanno a spendere così tanto se sono appena stati sanzionati dalla UEFA? Sono già gravemente in rosso e ci vanno di altri 100 milioni? Non ha senso...altro che andare in Champions,se ci vanno dopo essere già stati sanzionati e aver speso 100 milioni la rosa sarà ridotta a 11 giocatori tra un po'...



Perchè hanno capito che per aumentare il fatturato nel breve termine l'unico modo è tornare in Champions.Per tornare in Champions devi acquistare giocatori importanti non c'è altra soluzione.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> si vede che hanno già ceduto kovacic, avranno risparmiato sugli stipendi e poi thoirchio avrà sganciato il grano


Anche avessero venduto quella pippa di Kovacic a 25 sarebbero per l'ennesimo anno ancora più in rosso e questa volta la differenza tra uscite ed entrate sul mercato sarebbe di più di 70 milioni...non ha un minimo senso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset: Galliani e Ausilio rimarrano a Monaco per provare a chiudere per Kondogbia, il Milan sembra avere l'ok del giocatore anche grazie alla Doyes, invece l'Inter è vicina l'intesa con il Monaco.*





Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sì perchè secondo te questo ci rifiuta davvero perchè l'Inter è meglio,ma per favore. Offri i soldi per Isco o Verratti e vedi come vengono. Poi di cosa parliamo? Isco gioca? Ma dove? Il campo lo vede ogni tanto...



Secondo centrocampista del Real per minuti giocati.
Verratti e Isco possono andare letteralmente dove vogliono,altro che Milan.
Comunque siamo off-topic,torniamo a parlare dell'ennesima super trattativa del Condom e speriamo che Bee stia preparando le carte per il licenziamento.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

.

It's Over


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

.

Unica mossa sensata, subito virare su altri obiettivi, l'offerta è stata recapitata al giocatore e al club, la palla passa ad altri.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

.


er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati al punto che chi lo prende perde.
> 
> Si rischia di dissanguarsi per un ottimo giocatore, ma ancora un'incognita. Non è Pogba, mettiamocelo in testa. Non vale quei soldi nemmeno in ottica di investimento visto che anche se facesse una stagione clamorosa nessuno ti darebbe più di 50M (a farla grande).
> 
> A questo punto è meglio virare su altri profili



Mah, guarda che comunque saranno 7-8 mln di differenza al massimo. Magari non sarebbe convenuto, ma dall'inizio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Giugno 2015)

*Sportmediaset: Galliani ha lasciato il Principato di Monaco.*


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

.

Finalmente ha fatto una cosa giusta.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo dico qui, lo dico ora e lo dico forte: il giocatore per me non è più gradito. Può essere promettente e bravo quanto volete, ma rimane un 22 enne che deve ancora dimostrare tutto. E un ragazzino che si permette di prendere per il collo il Milan usando l'Inter, non il Real Madrid o il Bayern Monaco, non merita di mettere neanche il naso a milanello. E sappia che se per sbaglio dovessimo dissanguarci per prenderlo, da parte mia non riceverà alcun sostegno o appoggio fino a quando tra qualche anno non avrà dimostrato col sudore e col sangue di meritarsi la nostra maglia e i nostri soldi.
> 
> Galliani, in tutto ciò, la deve finire di corrergli dietro. Non ne faccia una questione di principio perché qui stiamo investendo milioni e non stiamo al monopoli. Dia un ultimatum brevissimo: oggi alle ore 15. Si o no. Altrimenti il Milan se ne va dal tavolo delle trattative e lascia il cerino in mano al Monaco, che sarà costretto a scendere a patti con l'Inter, e al giocatore che a quanto pare ha detto già di si a quei pagliacci.
> Recuperiamo quel poco di dignità che ancora ci rimane e cambiamo obiettivo. Da questa trattativa non ne uscirà nessun vincitore. E' una vittoria di Pirro. E io preferisco perderla anziché vincerla.


Avrà impararato da lui


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Va a finire che non prendiamo ne questo e ne Martinez mamma mia che delusione !
Imparate che fino a che non ci sono le firme nero su bianco non è fatto proprio niente.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Giugno 2015)

.

*Non so se sia vero o meno, ma sarebbe l'unica mossa giusta che ha fatto in questa trattativa.*


----------



## gabuz (20 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati al punto che chi lo prende perde.
> 
> Si rischia di dissanguarsi per un ottimo giocatore, ma ancora un'incognita. Non è Pogba, mettiamocelo in testa. Non vale quei soldi nemmeno in ottica di investimento visto che anche se facesse una stagione clamorosa nessuno ti darebbe più di 50M (a farla grande).
> 
> A questo punto è meglio virare su altri profili



I fenomeni sono pochi e pochi li hanno. Ma ciò non significa che non si possa vincere ugualmente. Puntiamo su altro.
Il dubbio semmai ora è se questi soldi ci siano veramente


----------



## diavolo (20 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Anche avessero venduto quella pippa di Kovacic a 25 sarebbero per l'ennesimo anno ancora più in rosso e questa volta la differenza tra uscite ed entrate sul mercato sarebbe di più di 70 milioni...non ha un minimo senso.


Per me hanno intenzione di vendere pure Wanda Icardi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Galliani ha lasciato il Principato di Monaco.*



up, niente copia incolla da altri siti


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Galliani ha lasciato il Principato di Monaco.*



Vabbe, questa trattativa e' finita. Ora sono davvero curioso di vedere chi ci porta quel fenomeno del nostro AD insieme a Nelio Lucas per il centrocampo.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Presi per i fondelli da un signor nessuno che adesso gioca al rialzo, cioè rendiamoci conto che siamo il Milan, è il giocatore che deve supplicare per giocare da noi, non viceversa. Mi auguro che galliani lasci davvero monte carlo e non ci torni più


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2015)

40 milioni li vale gente del calibro di Vidal, Verratti, Rakitic, Isco
Komdogbia è forte ma svenarsi cosi è follia


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> cioè rendiamoci conto che siamo il Milan, è il giocatore che deve supplicare per giocare da noi, non viceversa.



Credo che tu sia rimasto a 10 anni fa,adesso come adesso il Milan è una squadretta da mezza classifica con un allenatore che non ha mai vinto e dimostrato niente,l'unica cosa che ci rimane è la storia ma di sicuro quella non ti aiuta a comprare i migliori giocatori.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ha detto che sarebbe rimasto a Montecarlo. Spero che stia tornando a Milano per mettere a posto le carte e dimettersi. Questo è un danno d'immagine di proporzioni bibliche. Una trattativa di mercato non la riesce a fare in modo degno, una, UNA.
Un intrigo peggio di Willian-Tottenham-Chelsea


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Galliani ha lasciato il Principato di Monaco.*



Aspetto massimo 1 settimana (dopo il fallimento TOTALE di questa trattativa non possono permettersi di aspettare di più considerando anche gli abbonamenti) e vediamo che fanno e se hanno anche solo 1 euro. Ma è ovvio che non hanno nemmeno quello e la contromossa sarà Baselli. L'unico modo per farsi perdonare e far vedere che esiste un progetto e soldi è comprare un vero regista...la speranza sarà anche l'ultima a morire ma prima o poi muore...


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Galliani ha lasciato il Principato di Monaco.*



Oggi però deve subito procedere con un'altra trattativa.
Niente week end a Forte.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Se avessimo tutti quei soldi io lascerei e punterei su Oscar, Isco, Toure... ci sono tantissimi giocatori forti in quel ruolo. Non possiamo perdere tempo per questo.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Galliani ha lasciato il Principato di Monaco.*



Io credo che sia l'ennesima dimostrazione dell'incapacità di questa persona. Fare circo su circo per ogni giocatore, sventolare prezzi che poi quando po vai a trattare altri giocatori ti chiedono un botto, prese in giro su prese in giro...ma che ci frega noi tanto abbiamo Muntari.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2015)

Una sconfitta su entrambi i fronti.
il giocatore, ridicolo, piccolo uomo preferisce l'Inter.
Galliani, non riesce a farne una giusta. Che si vergognino tutti... e adesso il rinnovo a Muntari, chiara l'incapacità del nostro male più grande, Galliani.


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

Non mi metto a piangere per un ex coltivatore di caffè che chiede cifre che pochi anni fa non sapeva neanche pronunciare. Oltretutto uno che si permette di dubitare del Milan per scegliere l'Inter. 

Ora però voglio un centrocampista vero, fatto e finito.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati al punto che chi lo prende perde.


Non sono molto convinto onestamente. A conti fatti una squadra piglia uno buono e l'altra niente.

In un battibaleno c'è stato un prepotente ritorno dello spirito ragionere-commercialista del tifoso milanista.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Galliani ha lasciato il Principato di Monaco.*


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Se avessimo tutti quei soldi io lascerei e punterei su Oscar, Isco, Toure... ci sono tantissimi giocatori forti in quel ruolo. Non possiamo perdere tempo per questo.



Questi giocatori non ci vengono al Milan per adesso.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Se avessimo tutti quei soldi io lascerei e punterei su Oscar, Isco, Toure... ci sono tantissimi giocatori forti in quel ruolo. Non possiamo perdere tempo per questo.



Ragazzi non riusciamo a convincere Kondogbia, figuriamoci gente che gioca al Real e PSG.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Galliani ha lasciato il Principato di Monaco.*



Basta giocatori pompati mediaticamente, serve gente utile alla causa. La roma non si è rinforzata con giocatori conosciuti, bisogna pescare bene e solo così si torna grandi. A centrocampo Allan, Imbula e uno giovane e forte tecnicamente


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non mi metto a piangere per un ex coltivatore di caffè che chiede cifre che pochi anni fa non sapeva neanche pronunciare. Oltretutto uno che si permette di dubitare del Milan per scegliere l'Inter.
> 
> Ora però voglio un centrocampista vero, fatto e finito.


baselli, bertolacci e gatto soriano. il piatto è servito.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Tutti quei viaggi a vuoto. Non ci posso credere che figura faremo.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Credo che tu sia rimasto a 10 anni fa,adesso come adesso il Milan è una squadretta da mezza classifica con un allenatore che non ha mai vinto e dimostrato niente,l'unica cosa che ci rimane è la storia ma di sicuro quella non ti aiuta a comprare i migliori giocatori.



Il Milan è e rimane un top club mondiale, ripeto che stiamo parlando di Kondogbia che gioca nel Monaco, non stiamo parlando di Modric che gioca nel Real Madrid. Kondogbia è conteso da Milan e Inter, non c'è il barça o il real, lui dovrebbe ringraziare il cielo di avere l'opportunità di giocare nel Milan, spero veramente che vada da loro


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo di non virare su Baselli, Bertolacci e Soriano. Io mi sparerei.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non mi metto a piangere per un ex coltivatore di caffè che chiede cifre che pochi anni fa non sapeva neanche pronunciare. Oltretutto uno che si permette di dubitare del Milan per scegliere l'Inter.
> 
> Ora però voglio un centrocampista vero, fatto e finito.



Aquilani


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> baselli, bertolacci e gatto soriano. il piatto è servito.



Spero di no, ovviamente. Ma, detto in modo obbiettivo, le cifre di questa operazione non avevano più alcun senso. Se sono veramente queste, meglio sia andata così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Galliani ha lasciato il Principato di Monaco.*



Era ora lo facesse..farsi pigliare per il collo e per il cu.. da sto ragazzino mi pare eccessivo perfino per galliani...La cosa bella sarebbe adesso lasciare l'inter a svenarsi per Kondo e chiudere invece altri tre colpi di alto livello..

Ad oggi in ogni caso se davvero hanno chiuso anche con Miranda, sono più avanti di noi anche perché loro il Bomber da 20 gol già ce l'avevano in casa..

Non so se prenderanno anche Imbula nel caso possono anche cedere Kovacic e avrebbero comunque un centrocampo discreto con Hernanes e Guarin..noi invece giriamo per adesso ancora con De Jong (a sto punto rinnovato perché non si era certi di Kondo) e Dormo...

Temo sarà l'ennesima estate snervante a prescindere da come andrà a finire...


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sportmediaset ha comunque detto che sono attesi sviluppi nelle
.prossime ore


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è e rimane un top club mondiale, ripeto che stiamo parlando di Kondogbia che gioca nel Monaco, non stiamo parlando di Modric che gioca nel Real Madrid. Kondogbia è conteso da Milan e Inter, non c'è il barça o il real, lui dovrebbe ringraziare il cielo di avere l'opportunità di giocare nel Milan, spero veramente che vada da loro



Se ragioni così allora non piagnucolare se sarà italmilan. ..visto che solo in Italia contiamo qualcosa.


----------



## Marcoimi (20 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ha detto che sarebbe rimasto a Montecarlo. Spero che stia tornando a Milano per mettere a posto le carte e dimettersi. Questo è un danno d'immagine di proporzioni bibliche. Una trattativa di mercato non la riesce a fare in modo degno, una, UNA.
> Un intrigo peggio di Willian-Tottenham-Chelsea



Dimettersi? Figurati se quello molla il cadreghino. D'altronde se ogni trattativa la dobbiamo annunciare in mondovisione, stuzzichi il nemico e questi possono essere i risultati.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Aspetto massimo 1 settimana (dopo il fallimento TOTALE di questa trattativa non possono permettersi di aspettare di più considerando anche gli abbonamenti) e vediamo che fanno e se hanno anche solo 1 euro. Ma è ovvio che non hanno nemmeno quello e la contromossa sarà Baselli. L'unico modo per farsi perdonare e far vedere che esiste un progetto e soldi è comprare un vero regista...la speranza sarà anche l'ultima a morire ma prima o poi muore...



Ma quale giocatore importante e che si trova in un club prestigioso, verrebbe da noi che siamo senza CL e siamo meno appetibili dell'Inter? E' chiaro che Kondogbia era il meglio che c'era sul mercato, inutile negarlo, perche gente come Isco, Verratti non la vendono o preferisco club che giocano in Europa. E' colpa di Galliani che ha fatto tutto questo trambusto mediatico e ha fatto l'ennesima figuraccia.


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è e rimane un top club mondiale, ripeto che stiamo parlando di Kondogbia che gioca nel Monaco, non stiamo parlando di Modric che gioca nel Real Madrid. Kondogbia è conteso da Milan e Inter, non c'è il barça o il real, lui dovrebbe ringraziare il cielo di avere l'opportunità di giocare nel Milan, spero veramente che vada da loro



Ma dove siamo un top club mondiale ? Solo per la storia e basta.
Se uno come Kondogobia preferisce l'Inter al Milan la dice lunga...


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Spero di no, ovviamente. Ma, detto in modo obbiettivo, le cifre di questa operazione non avevano più alcun senso. Se sono veramente queste, meglio sia andata così.



ora da chiunque vai sarà come dice il fenomeno un bagno di sangue. Prezzi pompati all'ennesima potenza. Servono a questo punto due centrocampisti di qualità ma in giro a cifre ragionevoli non ne vedo. Comunque Kondogbia anche se venisse allo 0,0000001% mi è scaduto come uomo.


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è e rimane un top club mondiale, ripeto che stiamo parlando di Kondogbia che gioca nel Monaco, non stiamo parlando di Modric che gioca nel Real Madrid. Kondogbia è conteso da Milan e Inter, non c'è il barça o il real, lui dovrebbe ringraziare il cielo di avere l'opportunità di giocare nel Milan, spero veramente che vada da loro


----------



## 666psycho (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset: Galliani e Ausilio rimarrano a Monaco per provare a chiudere per Kondogbia, il Milan sembra avere l'ok del giocatore anche grazie alla Doyes, invece l'Inter è vicina l'intesa con il Monaco.*



non si capisce più niente. Cmq 40 milioni sono troppi, deve ancora dimostrare tanto, senza parlare di un contratto a 4 milioni... Forse è meglio puntare ad altro e prendere qualcuno che ha voglia di Milan, non di inter.. Ecco cosa succede a non chiudere subito una trattativa, spero almeno che ci sia un piano B, non un tappa buchi alla Galliani. No kondogbia?? allora diretto su Gundogan, Xhaka...o altro


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Giugno 2015)

La verità è che ci hanno solamente illusi .
Non arriverà nemmeno Jackson Martinez, ormai pare evidente. 
Ci ritroveremo, se tutto va bene, con Eder, Soriano, Baselli ed i rinnovi di Bonera, Muntari e De Jong.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Galliá vai dall'amico Perez e fatti dare isco.


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ma quale giocatore importante e che si trova in un club prestigioso, verrebbe da noi che siamo senza CL e siamo meno appetibili dell'Inter? E' chiaro che Kondogbia era il meglio che c'era sul mercato, inutile negarlo, perche gente come Isco, Verratti non la vendono o preferisco club che giocano in Europa. E' colpa di Galliani che ha fatto tutto questo trambusto mediatico e ha fatto l'ennesima figuraccia.



Discorso che non fa una piega !


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Infatti, se uno come kondogbia preferisce l'inter al Milan che vada all'inter. Tolte le big europee il Milan rimane un grande club con un grande fascino, lo dimostra anche l'acquisto(ammesso che sia vero, perché adesso qualche dubbio mi viene) di Jackson Martinez. L'inter è una società che ha un decimo della nostra storia, che non fa le coppe e che da 5 anni parla di progetto fallendo ogni anno, se uno preferisce andare da loro si accomodi. Poi ripeto, 40 milioni sono una follia


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Galliani ha lasciato il Principato di Monaco.*



.


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma ritiriamoci da sta trattativa, è una buffonata, mettiamoci il cuore in pace, questo va all'inter, galliani ha fallito di nuovo, come detto da altri ora inizio davvero a farmi una domanda: abbiamo perculato l'inter perchè non ha i soldi(cosa che a quanto pare non è vera) ma noi siamo certi di averli? Pra inizio a preoccuparmi seriamente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Galliani ha lasciato il Principato di Monaco.*


Sti soldi sono inesistenti, tutta una sceneggiata sti viaggi e ste cene. Stanno facendo un casino mediatico per dimostrarci che le cose sono cambiate facendoci pensare che i soldi ci sono e che si stia trattando gente importante, ma facendo così si coprono ancora di più di ridicolo.
Tanti nomi, ZERO acquisti e siamo al 20 di Giugno, data in cui altre società già hanno fatto qualche colpo, per cui non mi si venga a dire che sia ancora presto. A maggior ragione per una società come la nostra che deve essere rifondata con questi fantomatici 100 e passa milioni.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Real prende un terzino per 30mln. ... "beati loroooooh". Il Milan cerca di prendere un centrocampista per 30/35..."nooo troppo caroooooh ". 
La volpe e l'uva o semplicemente i soldi di Mr. Bee (avessi detto degli utenti del forum ) non saranno mai in grado di restituire una mentalità vincente ai tifosi che una volta erano principi tra i principi e ora solo poveri ragionieri mendicanti?


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

]



Julian Ross ha scritto:


> La verità è che ci hanno solamente illusi .
> Non arriverà nemmeno Jackson Martinez, ormai pare evidente.
> Ci ritroveremo, se tutto va bene, con Eder, Soriano, Baselli ed i rinnovi di Bonera, Muntari e De Jong.



Ahah ma per favore!


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> ora da chiunque vai sarà come dice il fenomeno un bagno di sangue. Prezzi pompati all'ennesima potenza. Servono a questo punto due centrocampisti di qualità ma in giro a cifre ragionevoli non ne vedo. Comunque Kondogbia anche se venisse allo 0,0000001% mi è scaduto come uomo.



Con 20 milioni a cartellino prendi 2 centrocampisti che non hanno nulla da invidiare a Kondocoso.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ma quale giocatore importante e che si trova in un club prestigioso, verrebbe da noi che siamo senza CL e siamo meno appetibili dell'Inter? E' chiaro che Kondogbia era il meglio che c'era sul mercato, inutile negarlo, perche gente come Isco, Verratti non la vendono o preferisco club che giocano in Europa. E' colpa di Galliani che ha fatto tutto questo trambusto mediatico e ha fatto l'ennesima figuraccia.



E allora che ti devo dire? Dalla prossima stagione se la guardino loro quella finta squadra che gioca a calcio...non vedo l'ora di giocare contro in Cina a fine luglio contro l'Inter che avrò Kondogbia e noi nessuno o Baselli.Preghino di arrivare in Europa League.
P.S. Se quotano sta squadraccia in borsa è ovvio il piano di Bee visto che le azione le regaleranno...


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Era ora lo facesse..farsi pigliare per il collo e per il cu.. da sto ragazzino mi pare eccessivo perfino per galliani...La cosa bella sarebbe adesso lasciare l'inter a svenarsi per Kondo e chiudere invece altri tre colpi di alto livello..
> 
> Ad oggi in ogni caso se davvero hanno chiuso anche con Miranda, sono più avanti di noi anche perché loro il Bomber da 20 gol già ce l'avevano in casa..
> 
> ...



Ad oggi il mercato Milan è :
Rinnovo Abate
Preso Ely
Rinnovo a NDJ
JM non ufficiale ( anche qui nulla di certo anzi)
Ibra più no che si
Metà del fantomatico budget speso per voli e cene dal gastronauta incompetente....
Tante chiacchere e sorrisetti ma di certo e ufficiale il nulla .


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Con 20 milioni a cartellino prendi 2 centrocampisti che non hanno nulla da invidiare a Kondocoso.


chi?



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*



Waterloo. disfatta su tutta la linea. è persa


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*



Questo non va ne da noi ne all'inter a mio parere.


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il Real prende un terzino per 30mln. ... "beati loroooooh". Il Milan cerca di prendere un centrocampista per 30/35..."nooo troppo caroooooh ".
> La volpe e l'uva o semplicemente i soldi di Mr. Bee (avessi detto degli utenti del forum ) non saranno mai in grado di restituire una mentalità vincente ai tifosi che una volta erano principi tra i principi e ora solo poveri ragionieri mendicanti?



Stai deragliando. 30 milioni era già una cifra importante. 40 sono un'esagerazione. Questo fino a un anno fa non si sapeva neanche chi fosse e, con tutto il rispetto, tra un anno non sapremo neanche chi sarà. Se bussi al Real, con 40 milioni, ci prendi Isco. Che a questo qui gli prepara colazione, pranzo e cena.

Non si parla di prezzi in senso assoluto, si parla di relazionare i prezzi al valore di chi compri.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*


Mi sembrava strano che andasse all'Inter. Questo va a finire in Premier secondo me.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*


Ipotesi che mi sta saltando in mente: in realtà sia l'Inter che noi non abbiamo il becco di un quattrino (noi messi in maniera ben peggiore) ed è stato preparato tutto ad arte per convincere i propri tifosi che abbiamo provato a concludere l'acquisto ma il prezzo è salito così in alto che non si è potuto formalizzare il tutto, tirandoci indietro perchè il prezzo è troppo alto a causa di un'asta creata ad arte da queste due società.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*





The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il Real prende un terzino per 30mln. ... "beati loroooooh". Il Milan cerca di prendere un centrocampista per 30/35..."nooo troppo caroooooh ".
> La volpe e l'uva o semplicemente i soldi di Mr. Bee (avessi detto degli utenti del forum ) non saranno mai in grado di restituire una mentalità vincente ai tifosi che una volta erano principi tra i principi e ora solo poveri ragionieri mendicanti?



Stra quoto. Manco li mettessimo noi questi soldi. Se veramente il Milan e' tornato, si compra questo e altro sul mercato. Questi anni fatti di parametri 0 e raccattare qualche euro per fare due acquisti a fine agosto ci hanno cambiato proprio mentalita'


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Stai deragliando. 30 milioni era già una cifra importante. 40 sono un'esagerazione. Questo fino a un anno fa non si sapeva neanche chi fosse e, con tutto il rispetto, tra un anno non sapremo neanche chi sarà. Se bussi al Real, con 40 milioni, ci prendi Isco. Che a questo qui gli prepara colazione, pranzo e cena.
> 
> Non si parla di prezzi in senso assoluto, si parla di relazionare i prezzi al valore di chi compri.



Finora 40 mln è una sparata giornalistica come tante altre


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*



L'unica magrissima consolazione a questo punto sarebbe vederlo andare in una squadra estera. Fermo restando che la figuraccia c'è stata e resterà.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*


.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il Real prende un terzino per 30mln. ... "beati loroooooh". Il Milan cerca di prendere un centrocampista per 30/35..."nooo troppo caroooooh ".
> La volpe e l'uva o semplicemente i soldi di Mr. Bee (avessi detto degli utenti del forum ) non saranno mai in grado di restituire una mentalità vincente ai tifosi che una volta erano principi tra i principi e ora solo poveri ragionieri mendicanti?


Io credo che diversi utenti prima di entrare nella pagina di calciomercato si attrezzino di carta,penna e calcolatrice


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*



A questo punto speriamo che vada all'estero. Magrissima consolazione.


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> chi?



Vuoi due nomi?

Clasie. Per caratteristiche tattiche (non fisiche) è lo stesso tipo di giocatore. E costa la metà di 20.

Provi a prendere Verratti, lo paghi, con tutte le ragioni, 40 milioni e ti permetti di giocare con Clasie-Verratti-Bonaventura. Panchini De Jong e Montolivo e hai un centrocampo a cui, l'unica cosa che manca, è qualche cm d'altezza.


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Ahah ma per favore!



Io non riderei piu di tanto, la sua è l'ipotesi piu pessimistica che possa accadere, ma fin'ora i fatti dicono questo: martinez forse, kondogbia inter, ibra (per ora) psg, difensori neanche l'ombra... O si cambia passo o davvero affoghiamo nella melma


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*



Galliani è un fesso perché vuole sempre fare il teatrino per ogni acquisto ora voglio vedere se va a l'inter e se non prendiamo nemmeno J.Martinez cosa facciamo...
Gia in italia siamo la squadra più presa dei fondelli...poi dopo l'arrivo di Bee ho visto in tanti forum un sacco di milanisti scatenarsi nel dire che siamo tornati,torneremo sul tetto del mondo eccc non oso immaginare cosa succederà ! Non mi fido di questa società nemmeno per sogno ! Parlate poco e fate i fatti perché sono sicuro che se Galliani non avesse fatto tutto questo casino con Martinez e Kondogobia magari le cose sarebbero andate diversamente..


----------



## diavolo (20 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ipotesi che mi sta saltando in mente: in realtà sia l'Inter che noi non abbiamo il becco di un quattrino (noi messi in maniera ben peggiore) ed è stato preparato tutto ad arte per convincere i propri tifosi che abbiamo provato a concludere l'acquisto ma il prezzo è salito così in alto che non si è potuto formalizzare il tutto, tirandoci indietro perchè il prezzo è troppo alto a causa di un'asta creata ad arte da queste due società.


Si ma in un'asta quello che ha fatto l'ultimo rilancio si porta a casa l'oggetto.


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Finora 40 mln è una sparata giornalistica come tante altre



Infatti qualche pagina fa ho scritto che ci sono tante cose sulla trattativa che non sappiamo. Dico solo che, se le condizioni fossero realmente queste, facciamo bene a fare marcia indietro.

Il fatto che Galliani sia l'unico che si faccia fare i selfie e le foto con Tevez poi, è un altro tipo di discorso. Vomitevole discorso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma tutti questi geniacci che dicono "andiamo a Madrid a prendere Isco o a Parigi a prendere Verratti". Ma non vi arriva il cervello che se pure un 22enne sconosciuto ci piglia per il collo, quelli quando sentono che li vogliamo ci ridono in faccia? Ora come ora SCORDATEVI quegli acquisti, sono giocatori troppo ambiziosi per venirsi a rovinare la carriera da noi, e Kondogbia sarebbe stato, non dico ottimo, ma buono perchè sarebbe stato un passo avanti a cifre abbordabili (30 mln). Adesso sono d'accordo anch'io che a 40 mln è un esagerazione. Ma adesso che pesci pigliamo?


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*



Datemi del gastafeste, del pessimista, del fissato, ma questo ad oggi in giro c'è andato solo x mangiare


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Giugno 2015)

Il giorno del raduno, con tutte le favolette del budget, del mercato importante e del rilancio, possiamo presentarci con Rodrigo Ely?!


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Vuoi due nomi?
> 
> Clasie. Per caratteristiche tattiche (non fisiche) è lo stesso tipo di giocatore. E costa la metà di 20.
> 
> Provi a prendere Verratti, lo paghi, con tutte le ragioni, 40 milioni e ti permetti di giocare con Clasie-Verratti-Bonaventura. Panchini De Jong e Montolivo e hai un centrocampo a cui, l'unica cosa che manca, è qualche cm d'altezza.



Verratti non lo cedono e comunque sfori di brutto 40mln.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*



secondo me non esiste nessuna squadra estera. Se il fenomeno è veramente rientrato a Milano significa che ci siamo ritirati e abbiamo lasciato il campo libero a quella squadraccia. forse prova a salvare la faccia con qualche sua invenzione.


----------



## medjai (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Galliani ha lasciato il Principato di Monaco.*



Meno male, era l'unica forma di tenere la poca vergogna che ci resta.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*



A queste cifre, meglio virare su gente come Clasie, Tielemans, Maher, Imbula, Allan. Con 35-40 millioni prendi due.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Meno male, era l'unica forma di tenere la poca vergogna che ci resta.
> 
> 
> 
> A queste cifre, meglio virare su gente come Clasie, Tielemans, Maher, Imbula, Allan. Con 35-40 millioni prendi due.


Sono d'accordo a noi giocatori affermati non servono, serve gente dal sicuro avvenire a costi ragionevoli.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Giugno 2015)

Concordo con la decisione di lasciar perdere la trattativa


----------



## kYMERA (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma la smettete con sta storia della figuraccia?i giocatori si trattano se i soldi richiesti sono troppi si cambia obiettivo. Smettiamola con sta storia della figura. Non è che perché non prendono kongocoso a 40 mln allora è una figuraccia


----------



## bargnani83 (20 Giugno 2015)

io credo che finirà come con iturbe.testa a testa milan-juventus e poi è andato alla roma.alla fine arriverà la squadra straniera di turno che fa la champions e se lo prenderà.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Giugno 2015)

Il discorso è semplice. L'inter tratta il giocatore già da molto tempo (ed è vero) e a quanto si è capito aveva strappato il si del giocatore. Quelli che si sono inseriti quindi siamo noi. Siamo andati a Montecarlo per il sorpasso forti di una proposta al rialzo su cartellino e ingaggio al giocatore ma a quanto pare non bastano. 
Si qui si chiacchiera, ma la realtà è che non sappiamo la verità sulle effettive cifre in ballo.

Le uniche certezze sono che Galliani non sta facendo in ogni caso una gran figura e che il Milan non ha evidentemente piu' questo gran potere contrattuale. E poi c'è questo aspetto che il giocatore sembra essere esclusivamente interessato a strappare il contratto piu' ricco, cosa molto irritante.

Ad ogni modo per me, se si spende piu' di 30 mln con 4 di ingaggio certo non si è fatto l'affarone. Costui non vale piu' di quei soldi.


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma tutti questi geniacci che dicono "andiamo a Madrid a prendere Isco o a Parigi a prendere Verratti". Ma non vi arriva il cervello che se pure un 22enne sconosciuto ci piglia per il collo, quelli quando sentono che li vogliamo ci ridono in faccia? Ora come ora SCORDATEVI quegli acquisti, sono giocatori troppo ambiziosi per venirsi a rovinare la carriera da noi, e Kondogbia sarebbe stato, non dico ottimo, ma buono perchè sarebbe stato un passo avanti a cifre abbordabili (30 mln). Adesso sono d'accordo anch'io che a 40 mln è un esagerazione. Ma adesso che pesci pigliamo?



Molti credono che avendo i "soldi" (ancora non ho capito se li abbiamo) puoi prendere chi vuoi ma non hanno capito che adesso come adesso siamo una squadra da mezza classifica e non facciamo la CL.
Vuoi sapere chi prendiamo ? Baselli e Soriano questi sono i nostri acquisti...


----------



## gabuz (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*





The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il Real prende un terzino per 30mln. ... "beati loroooooh". Il Milan cerca di prendere un centrocampista per 30/35..."nooo troppo caroooooh ".
> La volpe e l'uva o semplicemente i soldi di Mr. Bee (avessi detto degli utenti del forum ) non saranno mai in grado di restituire una mentalità vincente ai tifosi che una volta erano principi tra i principi e ora solo poveri ragionieri mendicanti?



Jack. Confronto improponibile, lasciatelo dire.
Il Real è una squadra fatta e finita, oltre ad essere una società dove si è certi che ha praticamente il budget illimitato.

Noi, oltre ad avere grossi dubbi circa il budget, avremmo bisogno di almeno 6/7 giocatori da 30 mln.

Per questo loro possono permettersi di "esagerare", noi nelle nostre condizioni penso proprio di no.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*



Galliani ormai è alla frutta


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Galliani ha lasciato il Principato di Monaco.*



Ha fatto la scelta migliore, sono curiosa di vedere ora su chi andiamo e se riuscimo a prenderlo.


----------



## Dexter (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Galliani ha lasciato il Principato di Monaco.*



A 35 milioni il Chelsea ha preso Fabregas, a 20 il Barca Rakitic, ed ha ceduto alla stessa cifra Alcantara al Bayern. Il Real ha preso Modric a 40 milioni.


----------



## Jack14 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*



Grande delusione. Usciamo sconfitti, per come abbiamo imbastito sia questa trattativa sia quella per JM. Non ci sono giustificazioni, se hai soldi e progetti seri i giocatori devi prenderli, non dico tutti ma almeno 2 su 3. La trattativa doveva essere già chiusa con un blitz nascosto e non mettere tutto in piazza. Usciamo sconfitti anche a livello reputazionale, sembra che tutti i grandi giocatori ci snobbano. Ora bisogna farsi un bell'esame di coscienza e cambiare, non si possono fare trattative in questo modo. Non si può rinnovare Muntari. Non si puo impiegare 1 mese per licenziare inzaghi e assumere miha. Non si possono sbandierare ai 4 venti i no ricevuti da Ancelotti, Kondogbia e le titubanze e prese in giro di JM e forse di Ibra. Noi siamo il Milan.


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> A 35 milioni il Chelsea ha preso Fabregas, a 20 il Barca Rakitic, ed ha ceduto alla stessa cifra Alcantara al Bayern. Il Real ha preso Modric a 40 milioni.



Esatto. Tutti giocatori che hanno dimostrato qualcosa. A differenza del Kondo.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: il Milan continua ad essere in vantaggio sull'Inter per Kondogbia. A breve i dettagli*


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*



Lo prende l'Inter e amen cifre diventate sensa senso per un ragazzo si forte ma deve ancora dimostrare tutto.


----------



## neversayconte (20 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Meno male, era l'unica forma di tenere la poca vergogna che ci resta.
> 
> 
> 
> A queste cifre, meglio virare su gente come Clasie, Tielemans, Maher, Imbula, Allan. Con 35-40 millioni prendi due.



Se fossimo una società normale hai ragione, ne prendi due. 
ma quando arriva galliani, il presidente delle altre squadre chiede il doppio del valore del cartellino, e non è la prima volta che succede.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*



Speravo che qualcosa fosse cambiato, purtroppo siamo rimasti l'Atletico Giannino con le figuracce del nostro imbarazzante AD. Non c'è via di scampo, o si allontana Galliani o non cambia niente.
Spero sia tornato a Milano per rassegnare le dimissioni.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi il derby continua... Bah vedremo.cosa succederà alla.fine


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan continua ad essere in vantaggio sull'Inter per Kondogbia. A breve i dettagli*



O ma sono l'unico a cui girano le balle se va a l'inter ?


----------



## Hateley (20 Giugno 2015)

40 milioni, ma anche 30-35, per un 22enne che deve ancora dimostrare molto sono una sbarca di soldi. Se va all'Inter non mi strappo i capelli, tanto più che dovranno vendere Kovacic che secondo me ha un grande futuro, quindi non ci guadagnano nulla. Anzi, andiamo a prendergli Kovacic a questo punto


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan continua ad essere in vantaggio sull'Inter per Kondogbia. A breve i dettagli*




.


----------



## Dapone (20 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma la smettete con sta storia della figuraccia?i giocatori si trattano se i soldi richiesti sono troppi si cambia obiettivo. Smettiamola con sta storia della figura. Non è che perché non prendono kongocoso a 40 mln allora è una figuraccia



Quotissimo. Non è perché abbiamo i soldi dobbiamo per forza andare al rilancio. Quello vuole l'Inter? Bene ora i perdazzurri devono sganciare quanto meno 30 pippi. Se li hanno bene. Viriamo su qualcos'altro. 
Lui come JM hanno capito che siamo alla disperata ricerca di giocatori, quindi se la menano manco fossero due palloni d'oro.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Stai deragliando. 30 milioni era già una cifra importante. 40 sono un'esagerazione. Questo fino a un anno fa non si sapeva neanche chi fosse e, con tutto il rispetto, tra un anno non sapremo neanche chi sarà. Se bussi al Real, con 40 milioni, ci prendi Isco. Che a questo qui gli prepara colazione, pranzo e cena.
> 
> Non si parla di prezzi in senso assoluto, si parla di relazionare i prezzi al valore di chi compri.


Esatto.

E poi ci aggiungerei che ci stiamo facendo prendere in giro da un signor nessuno o quasi.

Non saranno soldi nostri, ma a me 40 milioni per Kondgobia fanno schifo.
Con quei soldi ci prendi ogni giocatore che non si chiami Neymar, Messi, Ronaldo, Cavani, Suarez, Bale, Pogba o Hazard.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan continua ad essere in vantaggio sull'Inter per Kondogbia. A breve i dettagli*


Non si capisce più nulla.


----------



## Dexter (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Esatto. Tutti giocatori che hanno dimostrato qualcosa. A differenza del Kondo.



A quanto pare il budget non è infinito. Più di 80-100 milioni non spenderemo, e sinceramente usarne una metà per Kondogbia è assurdo, preferisco 2 buoni giocatori. Ne vale 25 sto coso, massimo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Speravo che qualcosa fosse cambiato, purtroppo siamo rimasti l'Atletico Giannino con le figuracce del nostro imbarazzante AD. Non c'è via di scampo, o si allontana Galliani o non cambia niente.
> Spero sia tornato a Milano per rassegnare le dimissioni.



Questo mai: come il comandante Schettino affonderà con la sua nave...


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan continua ad essere in vantaggio sull'Inter per Kondogbia. A breve i dettagli*



Vantaggio?? bah...sembra che sei il più informato ma ieri sera dicevi che erano in vantaggio i perdazzurri. bah..


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> O ma sono l'unico a cui girano le balle se va a l'inter ?



No, non sei l'unico. Cioe diciamo che mi farebbe piacere se venisse al Milan, poi vabbè se va all'Inter miriamo su altri obbiettivi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan continua ad essere in vantaggio sull'Inter per Kondogbia. A breve i dettagli*


Pagliacciata senza fine, ma cribbio possibile che TUTTE le nostre ipotetiche trattative siano dei film assurdi senza fine? Io non voglio 100 milioni di budget, non voglio avere Ibrahimovic. Voglio prima di tutto avere una società NORMALE.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

@MarcoMilan88 

al prossimo copia incolla, ban. Come da regolamento.

P.s. scusate ho messo in grassetto ma non saprei a che grandezza mettere il carattere


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> A quanto pare il budget non è infinito. Più di 80-100 milioni non spenderemo, e sinceramente usarne una metà per Kondogbia è assurdo, preferisco 2 buoni giocatori. Ne vale 25 sto coso, massimo.



Nessuno possiede un budget infinito


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*

Quotare.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan continua ad essere in vantaggio sull'Inter per Kondogbia. A breve i dettagli*



L'unico motivo per il quale siamo in vantaggio è che l'Inter non può pareggiare l'offerta con il Monaco... altrimenti qua Di Marzio di sbugiarda da solo, dopo che è andato avanti una giornata intera a dire che l'inter era vicina



Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



Ah ecco.... =_= lo pensa Galliani... allora stiamo freschi


----------



## Jack14 (20 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> Quotissimo. Non è perché abbiamo i soldi dobbiamo per forza andare al rilancio. Quello vuole l'Inter? Bene ora i perdazzurri devono sganciare quanto meno 30 pippi. Se li hanno bene. Viriamo su qualcos'altro.
> Lui come JM hanno capito che siamo alla disperata ricerca di giocatori, quindi se la menano manco fossero due palloni d'oro.



La figuraccia la fai per come imposti la trattativa. Dici ai 4 venti che hai 150M di budget e tutti i giocatori che vai a comprare, facendoti i selfie in aereo. Vi sembra un modo serio di imbastire trattative? Per carità può succedere che non prendi il giocatore, ma le trattative serie a mio avviso non si fanno cosí


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Potrei sapere perché nei forum interisti sono quasi tutti sereni e imvece noi ci scaldiamo per niente?!


----------



## Jino (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



Si parla di cifre vicine ai 40 mln per il cartellino, cominiano ad esser parecchi soldi per un giovanotto, comunque ormai le cifre che girano sono queste c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Gekyn (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Jack14 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan continua ad essere in vantaggio sull'Inter per Kondogbia. A breve i dettagli*



.


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



Sarebbe dovuto rimanere lì...


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me qui non ci sta capendo niente nessuno! mai vista una trattativa così complicata


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il derby rimane. Ma ora a Montecarlo è rimasta solamente la dirigenza dell'Inter. Ora ci sono anche altre squadre straniere interessate al giocatore. Dopo la cena Galliani è rientrato a Milano. Dall'ambiente del Milan filtra un pensiero: a queste condizioni è difficile considerare l'acquisto di Kondogbia un affare. Ed a queste cifre, è difficile per tutti. Anche per l'Inter.*



*Pedullà: Il Milan contava di chiudere in fretta e magari oggi tenterà un nuovo assalto ma ha dovuto fare i conti con l'inserimenti dell'Inter, il giocatore ha voluto aprire alla possibilità Inter perchè è stato cercato prima del Milan, il problema è che ora non si avvicina almeno al momento all'offerta di 35 milioni con bonus o senza richiesti dal Monaco ( gli stessi soldi che i rossoneri sono disposti ad offrire), oggi ci saranno nuovi sviluppi.*


----------



## ps18ps (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



bhe giusto così. noi abbiamo fatto un'ottima offerta a club e giocatore. adesso sono loro che devono dire se gli va bene o no. inutile stare li a fare teatrini o altro. o si o no.


----------



## Kaw (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.


Quello che si doveva fare è stato fatto, al netto di tutto il teatrino di ieri.
Che si decida in fretta, perchè questa trattativa mi ha stufato.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.


Tutto ciò non ha senso.


----------



## neversayconte (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



Di Marzio ieri dava in vantaggio l'inter.
A sto punto se venisse non sarei poi così felice.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan contava di chiudere in fretta e magari oggi tenterà un nuovo assalto ma ha dovuto fare i conti con l'inserimenti dell'Inter, il giocatore ha voluto aprire alla possibilità Inter perchè è stato cercato prima del Milan, il problema è che ora non si avvicina almeno al momento all'offerta di 35 milioni con bonus o senza richiesti dal Monaco ( gli stessi soldi che i rossoneri sono disposti ad offrire), oggi ci saranno nuovi sviluppi.*


Pedullà mi sembra più credibile.


----------



## neversayconte (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



Spero che prepari le alternative "olandesi" a kongocoso. 
gli olandesi hanno piedi migliori.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



Ieri in tarda notte Di Marzio aveva detto che l'Inter aveva offerto sui 35 milioni, ora salta fuori che la distanza tra domanda e offerta è grande. Non si capisce più niente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Se la trattativa non va a buon fine, è un bene. Era follia a quella cifra.


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



Questo è incapace a chiudere per un giocatore pure quando ha il denaro.
"Eh ma a Galliani date i soldi e vedete che vi combina" cit.
Questo è un incapace totale, altroché.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.


Ci metteranno 2 secondi a chiudere la trattativa altro telefoni, faceva piu bella figura a dire lasciamo la trattativa no invece va avanti e qui faremo la doppia figuraccia.


----------



## Jino (20 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Spero che prepari le alternative "olandesi" a kongocoso.
> gli olandesi hanno piedi migliori.



Vabbè se si ragiona sui piedi del Kondo è chiaro non compriamo un fuoriclasse, si ragiona sul fatto che sia un calciatore con uno strapotere fisico da top mondo, atleticamente è spaventoso. Alternative olandesi, per caratteristiche appunto atletiche, non ce ne stanno proprio. Il solo Strootman (impossibile da raggiungere) sarebbe valido.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Giugno 2015)

Che poi ho letto che l'ingaggio richiesto starebbe lievitando vertiginosamente (sempre sia vero). 
Bè se quel lievitare vuol dire tipo pretendere 5/6mln annui, fossi Galliani gli intimerei tranquillamente di andare a zappare.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



Vi dico come è andata secondo me.
Il Milan aveva quasi chiuso la trattativa, poi si è inserita l'Inter per fare un azione di disturbo e farci spendere di più.
A quel punto Galliani li ha fatti parlare con il Monaco per vedere se avevano veramente 35 milioni da spendere per Kondogbia e farli uscire allo scoperto.
Se quei soldi come è probabile non ce li hanno, sarà il Monaco a richiamarci per farci concludere l'affare


----------



## hiei87 (20 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Spero che prepari le alternative "olandesi" a kongocoso.
> gli olandesi hanno piedi migliori.



Il vero dramma in tutto ciò è che galliani se non prende Kondogbia, ti prende Baselli/Aquilani/Kucka, o al massimo Imbula. Questi conosce.
Un po' come le alternative a Ibra che si chiamano Jovetic e Salah....


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



Di marzio sul suo sito aggiunge che il fenomeno è tornato a Milano anche per prepare le prime documentazioni in caso arrivi l'ok.


----------



## Davidinho22 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



in pratica ieri Galliani è andato fino a Montecarlo per mangiare e vedere come l'inter trattava con il monaco e i procuratori??


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Da 5 giorni ogni giorno può essere quello decisivo, secondo me tra un mese kondogbia sarà ancora al monaco


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

Io mi asterrei dal giudicare il giocatore solo sulla base di quel che dicono i vari giornali. Tante cose sono ricamate ad arte per fare più ascolto. A maggior ragione adesso che c'è un derby di mercato a cifre così alte. 

Ieri parlavano di cifre altissime sia al monaco che al giocatore... ma da quel che si legge adesso, sono fermi alle stesse cifre di partenza... 35 e 3.5M al giocatore. Fin'ora i 40 milioni e i 5 al giocatore se l'è sognati qualcuno con tanta fantasia.

Anche quando davano l'inter in supermega vantaggio non si parlava ci cifre... solo supposizioni. Poi stamani si legge che erano fermi a un prestito... con riscatto a 27 in 3 anni... e oggi si parla di grossa fatica ad arrivare ai 35 anche con i bonus.


----------



## neversayconte (20 Giugno 2015)

è plausibile [MENTION=1669]DinastiaMaldini[/MENTION]


----------



## koti (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.


Trattativa totalmente imprevedibile. Mezz'ora fa sembrava già dell'Inter, ora la situazione sembra essere diversa. Tra non molto probabile che ci sarà un nuovo ribaltimento. 
Se la vinciamo sarà epico, altro che "costa troppo". Se i soldi li hanno che li spendano, il City ne ha spesi 40 per Mangala.
Se la perdiamo prepariamoci ad infiniti sfottò, grandissima figuraccia.


----------



## Jino (20 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Io mi asterrei dal giudicare il giocatore solo sulla base di quel che dicono i vari giornali. Tante cose sono ricamate ad arte per fare più ascolto. A maggior ragione adesso che c'è un derby di mercato a cifre così alte.
> 
> Ieri parlavano di cifre altissime sia al monaco che al giocatore... ma da quel che si legge adesso, sono fermi alle stesse cifre di partenza... 35 e 3.5M al giocatore. Fin'ora i 40 milioni e i 5 al giocatore se l'è sognati qualcuno con tanta fantasia



Sono d'accordo, non credo ne Milan ne Inter vogliano arrivare fino a certe cifre appunto.


----------



## neversayconte (20 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Trattativa totalmente imprevedibile. Mezz'ora fa sembrava già dell'Inter, ora la situazione sembra essere diversa. Tra non molto probabile che ci sarà un nuovo ribaltimento.
> Se la vinciamo sarà epico, altro che "costa troppo". Se i soldi li hanno che li spendano, il City ne ha spesi 40 per Mangala.
> Se la perdiamo prepariamoci ad infiniti sfottò, grandissima figuraccia.



Ma gli sfottò sotto l'ombrellone contano fino a un certo punto, sarà il derby sul campo a decretare chi ha diritto di sfottere.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Trattativa totalmente imprevedibile. Mezz'ora fa sembrava già dell'Inter, ora la situazione sembra essere diversa. Tra non molto probabile che ci sarà un nuovo ribaltimento.
> Se la vinciamo sarà epico, altro che "costa troppo". Se i soldi li hanno che li spendano, il City ne ha spesi 40 per Mangala.
> Se la perdiamo prepariamoci ad infiniti sfottò, grandissima figuraccia.


la figuraccia l'abbiamo già fatta, ora resta da capire se sarà anche epocale. Secondo me non è assolutamente il modo di fare le trattative. Se veramente c'era prima l'Inter prendi parti e ti fiondi senza che lo sa nessuno e chiudi subito senza dare la minima opportunità alla concorrenza di muoversi se c'è uno spiraglio per prenderlo. noi abbiamo fatto l'esatto opposto.


----------



## Dave (20 Giugno 2015)

Ormai non mi interessa se 35...40 o 50 milioni...ne va del nostro orgoglio! Va preso punto e basta.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Giugno 2015)

40 per Kondogbia?
alla stessa cifra prendiamo Imbula, Pjaca e Bertolacci/Soriano
fate voi


----------



## alexxx19 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sulla gazza galliani ha lasciato dichiarazioni ieri sera in cui dice che si è fatta sotto anche la juve e che comunque lui da Montecarlo non si muove...


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



ha fatto bene, io sono sicuro che così verrà fuori il grande bluff della seconda squadra di Milano.


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Stra quoto. Manco li mettessimo noi questi soldi. Se veramente il Milan e' tornato, si compra questo e altro sul mercato. Questi anni fatti di parametri 0 e raccattare qualche euro per fare due acquisti a fine agosto ci hanno cambiato proprio mentalita'



Super stra quotone per the ripper!

Poi ci lamentiamo che il Milan ha perso la mentalita' vincente e lo spirito del passato.
Certo, e' cosi, e I tifosi ne sono il primo esempio! 
Prima pensiamo in grande e poi facciamo i conti con la calcolatrice.
She e' lo scudetto del bilancio cio' a cui aspiriamo, andavano bene anche I parametri zero.
Se Barcellona, Real e United sono I target, allora iniziamo ad avere la loro mentalita' e posiamo le calcolatrici di pozzo e de laurentis nel cassetto


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Sulla gazza galliani ha lasciato dichiarazioni ieri sera in cui dice che si è fatta sotto anche la juve e che comunque lui da Montecarlo non si muove...



Roba oldissima riportata ieri sera. Restiamo sulle ultime.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.




quotate le ultime news


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> 40 per Kondogbia?
> alla stessa cifra prendiamo Imbula, Pjaca e Bertolacci/Soriano
> fate voi



Belli esempi, in tre non me fanno uno!


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



Figurati se non alzeranno le offerte gli intertristi.Pur di prenderlo si venderebbero pure la sede.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Giugno 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Belli esempi, in tre non me fanno uno!



Imbula è un buonissimo giocatore
Pjaca è un talento
Gli altri due sonk giocatori che vengono da ottimi campionati
oppure pensi che Kondogbia sia Iniesta?


----------



## TheZio (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



Che trattativa! 
Vediamo come va a finire.. Rimane il fatto che se Fester lo prende diventa un genio, se se lo fa fregare diventa un....


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Io mi asterrei dal giudicare il giocatore solo sulla base di quel che dicono i vari giornali. Tante cose sono ricamate ad arte per fare più ascolto. A maggior ragione adesso che c'è un derby di mercato a cifre così alte.
> 
> Ieri parlavano di cifre altissime sia al monaco che al giocatore... ma da quel che si legge adesso, sono fermi alle stesse cifre di partenza... 35 e 3.5M al giocatore. Fin'ora i 40 milioni e i 5 al giocatore se l'è sognati qualcuno con tanta fantasia.
> 
> Anche quando davano l'inter in supermega vantaggio non si parlava ci cifre... solo supposizioni. Poi stamani si legge che erano fermi a un prestito... con riscatto a 27 in 3 anni... e oggi si parla di grossa fatica ad arrivare ai 35 anche con i bonus.



Sono d'accordo. Infatti anche nelle pagine indietro non trovo nessuna News in cui si parla di simili cifre. Se l'Inter chiude sarà alle stesse condizioni con cui lo abbiamo trattato noi.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Imbula è un buonissimo giocatore
> Pjaca è un talento
> Gli altri due sonk giocatori che vengono da ottimi campionati
> oppure pensi che Kondogbia sia Iniesta?



io penso che se al 20 giugno ci mettiamo nella condizione di poter aver speso 70 milioni per due giocatori vuol dire che di soldi ne abbiamo tanti e possiamo permetterci e Kondogbia e il contorno degli Imbula e Pjaca o chi per loro.
non mi preoccupo dei soldi sinceramente.


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Che trattativa!
> Vediamo come va a finire.. Rimane il fatto che se Fester lo prende diventa un genio, se se lo fa fregare diventa un....


Il geometra è già un ...... se non lo prende è solo l'ennesima conferma che è inadeguato e ha fatto il suo tempo ....


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> 40 per Kondogbia?
> alla stessa cifra prendiamo Imbula, Pjaca e Bertolacci/Soriano
> fate voi


che insieme non fanno un buon giocatore....

Nel 1993 nessuno si lamentò quando pagammo Desailly praticamente quanto Savicevic o Papin. Era uno dei migliori del suo ruolo, ci serviva ergo andava preso. STOP.
Un Milan che aveva ceduto Rijkaard, Gullit ed Evani e che dal mercato non aveva preso praticamente nessuno perché la squadra c'era ed era forte. Eppure tutti, compreso Capello, dissero che proprio Desailly fu uno dei principali artefici del double di quella stagione e che sarebbe stato in grado di reggere il centrocampo anche da solo.


Come siamo cambiati noi tifosi.....

E pensare che il Monaco ha dimostrato in Champions proprio questo... che King Kond è un giocatore che ti regge da solo il centrocampo. Non a caso una squadra mediocre come il Monaco è arrivata ai quarti a giocarsela con una delle due finaliste, piazzandosi prima in un girone non semplice, battendo l'Arsenal e subendo solo 5 gol in 10 partite (1 solo nei gironi).

Tra l'altro è un "tuttocampista" correttissimo, a differenza di Imbula che è molto più grezzo... vero e proprio medianaccio.
Ci sono gli Allan e gli Imbula, ci sono i De Jong, e ci sono i Kondogbia. 
Kondogbia ha un modo di giocare totalmente diverso da questi qui.
Tra l'altro il fatto che sia mancino per me è il top lì in mezzo.




> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*


Non posso non criticare Galliani per tutto questo, ma io credo che il giocatore alla fin fine lo portiamo alla base.
Almeno spero.
Non voglio credere che anche quest'estate dobbiamo mettere una pietra (tombale) sul mercato...


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Che trattativa!
> Vediamo come va a finire.. Rimane il fatto che se Fester lo prende diventa un genio, se se lo fa fregare diventa un....



un genio secondo me proprio no, se lo prende ha semplicemente fatto ciò per cui è pagato, visto come ha gestito la trattativa (tutto il mondo sapeva che ieri saremo andati a trattare) se altre squadre si son fatte sotto proprio ieri è solo per colpa sua che lo ha sbandierato a tutto il mondo


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2015)

Per me , sono tutte stupidate .... Solo parole dei giornalai ...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> io penso che se al 20 giugno ci mettiamo nella condizione di poter aver speso 70 milioni per due giocatori vuol dire che di soldi ne abbiamo tanti e possiamo permetterci e Kondogbia e il contorno degli Imbula e Pjaca o chi per loro.
> non mi preoccupo dei soldi sinceramente.



Io penso che bisogna rifare grande il Milan, e per farlo bisogna puntare sui giocatori giusti al giusto prezzo, usando bene i soldi che si hanno a disposizione
e se Martinez ha dimostrato qualcosa per valere i 35 mln, Kondogbia no
Quindi a quel prezzo possiamo comprare altri giocatori non inferiori a lui, o comunque intervenire su più reparti
Roba come l'orgoglio la lascio da parte, preferisco i giocatori da mandare in campo
Non mi pare che l'anno scorso siamo stati qui ad esultare per aver strappato Bonaventura all'Inter
quando si va in campo, poi questi discorsi non hanno senso


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me , sono tutte stupidate .... Solo parole dei giornalai ...



cosa pensi?


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

Con 35 mln prendiamo Xhaka e Clasie comunque.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (20 Giugno 2015)

ma non c'era l'accordo che loro prendevano imbula e noi kondogbia senza infastidirsi a vicenda??? si confermano sempre viscidi quelli là...


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me , sono tutte stupidate .... Solo parole dei giornalai ...



Sto iniziando a pensarlo anche io.. l'Inter ci ha provato,ma ormai è nostro


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Con quelli là non si devono fare accordi!


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> cosa pensi?



Penso che il giocatore sia già del Milan ... Nel senso che abbiamo più disponibilità economica dell Inter e tutto questo casino lo stanno facendo perché semplicemente avrà accettato di ascoltare anche le proposte di Ausilio ... Lo avrei fatto anche io ... L Inter mi segue da mesi , almeno ascolto cosa mi propongono .. Poi decido ... Considerate che questo can can ha fatto schizzare i click e le View dei vari " esperti " alle stelle ...


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (20 Giugno 2015)

a questo punto se dovessimo chiudere per kondogbia...manderei galliani a marsiglia così, giusto per far alzare il prezzo di imbula.....


----------



## koti (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> la figuraccia l'abbiamo già fatta, ora resta da capire se sarà anche epocale. Secondo me non è assolutamente il modo di fare le trattative. Se veramente c'era prima l'Inter prendi parti e ti fiondi senza che lo sa nessuno e chiudi subito senza dare la minima opportunità alla concorrenza di muoversi se c'è uno spiraglio per prenderlo. noi abbiamo fatto l'esatto opposto.


Imho se lo prendessimo la figuraccia verrebbe (quasi) totalmente cancellata (personalmente godrei veramente tanto), Galliani probabilmente verrebbe anche esaltato da alcuni. Sul fatto che questo non sia il modo giusto di condurre le trattative concordo, ti esponi a figuracce immani e spingi le concorrenti ad inserirsi. O il condor cambia modo di porsi o altrimenti le trattative per noi rimarranno sempre una grandissima sofferenza.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.





Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sto iniziando a pensarlo anche io.. l'Inter ci ha provato,ma ormai è nostro



io ho cercato dappertutto conferme estere sull'Inter, aiutatemi anche voi a farlo, io non ho trovato nessuno che parli dell'Inter su Kondogbia, 'sta cosa della presunta asta della seconda squadra di Milano l'ha fatta e smontata, a seconda del momento, in pratica il solo Di Marzio (seguito poi a ruota dagli altri giornalai italioti).
io sono certo sia nostro, e lo sono sempre stato.


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Penso che il giocatore sia già del Milan ... Nel senso che abbiamo più disponibilità economica dell Inter e tutto questo casino lo stanno facendo perché semplicemente avrà accettato di ascoltare anche le proposte di Ausilio ... Lo avrei fatto anche io ... L Inter mi segue da mesi , almeno ascolto cosa mi propongono .. Poi decido ... Considerate che questo can can ha fatto schizzare i click e le View dei vari " esperti " alle stelle ...



E se poi va all'Inter?


----------



## TheZio (20 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sto iniziando a pensarlo anche io.. l'Inter ci ha provato,ma ormai è nostro



No mi dispiace, io penso che purtroppo sia tutto vero quello che dicono 
DiMarzio sembra che abbia azzeccato tutto sulla trattativa finora


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Con 35 mln prendiamo Xhaka e Clasie comunque.



lo faremmo tutti penso, ma galliani ho idea che ripiegherebbe su kucka o qualche giocatore proposto dai soliti amici procuratori di turno. 

ma hanno intenzione di chiudere a breve ? no perchè si sa che galliani il sabato e la domenica non lavora 
per me slitta tutto a settimana prossima....due palle.


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Penso che il giocatore sia già del Milan ... Nel senso che abbiamo più disponibilità economica dell Inter e tutto questo casino lo stanno facendo perché semplicemente avrà accettato di ascoltare anche le proposte di Ausilio ... Lo avrei fatto anche io ... L Inter mi segue da mesi , almeno ascolto cosa mi propongono .. Poi decido ... Considerate che questo can can ha fatto schizzare i click e le View dei vari " esperti " alle stelle ...



ipotesi assolutamente da non scartare, non seguo i siti esteri quindi non so cosa dicono in giro, ma vedo che [MENTION=1987]Sotiris[/MENTION] voci estere sull'inter non ne trova, quindi non è assolutamente da scartare come ipotesi


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Davidinho22 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.


----------



## odio23 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



per lo stesso Di Marzio ieri sera l'inter era in vantaggio...


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E se poi va all'Inter?



se così fosse tutti i giornalisti che ne hanno parlato avevano ragione, il punto è che hanno creato un circo mediatico per cui è impossibile capire cosa stia accadendo realmente... lavorassero sottotraccia almeno, è vero che i giornali spessi scrivono defecate, ma sicuramente tra tutte queste voci qualcosa è trapelato direttamente dalla società, è questo che mi fa imbestialire... dove va galliani lo si sa 3-4 giorni prima, e quando si muove almeno un giornalista è al suo seguito, non sono tutte coincidenze, impossibile


----------



## pirlo119 (20 Giugno 2015)

vi leggo da ieri, vorrei dire la mia....Non è meglio lasciarlo a loro adesso che la cifra si è alzata parecchio e con quei soldi prendere altri 2? tipo Baselli o Pirlo che adesso sta pensando di lasciare la Juve...comunque fidiamoci di Galliani !


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> io ho cercato dappertutto conferme estere sull'Inter, aiutatemi anche voi a farlo, io non ho trovato nessuno che parli dell'Inter su Kondogbia, 'sta cosa della presunta asta della seconda squadra di Milano l'ha fatta e smontata, a seconda del momento, in pratica il solo Di Marzio (seguito poi a ruota dagli altri giornalai italioti).
> io sono certo sia nostro, e lo sono sempre stato.



Può essere così, e lo spero, però avrebbe senso per Di Marzio spararla grossa solo per fare ascolti ? Secondo me è contrproducente anche per lui.


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma mamma mia,quando ci sono operazioni di mercato del Milan fino a che non è tutto ufficiale e firmato è meglio non fare o dare pronostici,qua ogni ora succede qualcosa....


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2015)

pirlo119 ha scritto:


> vi leggo da ieri, vorrei dire la mia....non è meglio lasciarlo a loro adesso che la cifra si è alzata parecchio e con quei soldi *prendere altri 2? Tipo baselli o pirlo *che adesso sta pensando di lasciare la juve...comunque fidiamoci di galliani !


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> se così fosse tutti i giornalisti che ne hanno parlato avevano ragione, il punto è che hanno creato un circo mediatico per cui è impossibile capire cosa stia accadendo realmente... lavorassero sottotraccia almeno, è vero che i giornali spessi scrivono defecate, ma sicuramente tra tutte queste voci qualcosa è trapelato direttamente dalla società, è questo che mi fa imbestialire...* dove va galliani lo si sa 3-4 giorni prima*, e quando si muove almeno un giornalista è al suo seguito, non sono tutte coincidenze, impossibile



E' così da 20 anni.


pirlo119 ha scritto:


> vi leggo da ieri, vorrei dire la mia....Non è meglio lasciarlo a loro adesso che la cifra si è alzata parecchio e con quei soldi prendere altri 2? tipo Baselli o *Pirlo che adesso sta pensando di lasciare la Juve.*..comunque fidiamoci di Galliani !



Magari. Lo riprenderei al volo, anche a 40 anni. La tecnica non svanisce. Se poi metti De Jong e un altro a coprirgli le spalle può ancora dire la sua. Dopotutto è il miglior regista dell'era moderna.


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ma mamma mia,quando ci sono operazioni di mercato del Milan fino a che non è tutto ufficiale e firmato è meglio non fare o dare pronostici,qua ogni ora succede qualcosa....



pirlo durerebbe un altro anno, non di più, e poi a lui serve gente che corre attorno, e se guardo la rosa mi vien da piangere... avessimo confermato almeno JM e Kondogbia pirlo sarebbe tanta roba li in mezzo, potrebbe giocare anche da fermo


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



Certo è che se l'Inter non chiude entro stasera l'ipotesi secondo cui non abbiano i soldi necessari diventerebbe molto concreta. Ma in quel caso mi chiedo che cacchio siano andati a fare a Monaco, dato che era noto che per il giocatore servivano come minimo 30 milioni ? sarebbe una roba assurda ..


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Io penso che bisogna rifare grande il Milan, e per farlo bisogna puntare sui giocatori giusti al giusto prezzo, usando bene i soldi che si hanno a disposizione
> *e se Martinez ha dimostrato qualcosa per valere i 35 mln, Kondogbia no*
> Quindi a quel prezzo possiamo comprare altri giocatori non inferiori a lui, o comunque intervenire su più reparti
> Roba come l'orgoglio la lascio da parte, preferisco i giocatori da mandare in campo
> ...



perché? Perché è attaccante e ha 28anni?
E' molto semplice giudicare un attaccante, molto meno un centrocampista. I numeri sono diversi...
anche Granit Xhaka, che per me è un giocatorone, non ha i numeri dei suoi compagni di reparto.

Si sbava dietro Illarramendi... lui è uno che non ha dimostrato nulla!
A qualcuno piaceva addirittura Paulinho e Sandro degli Spurs! O vogliamo parlare di Fernando del City, di Sahin del BVB? E Witsel e Fellaini? Sono fenomeni loro?
Questa è gente che non ha mai dimostrato nulla/sopravvalutata.

Kondogbia fa reparto da solo e l'ha dimostrato.

Certamente serve un giocatore tecnico in mezzo al campo, ma non è colpa nostra se per 15 anni non abbiamo comprato un centrocampista degno.
DOBBIAMO partire da Kondogbia. DOBBIAMO RIpartire da Kondogbia. Ha le caratteristiche che più ti servono lì in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

Galliani, dunque, ha posato la propria offerta sul tavolo dei monegaschi ed è andato via. Ora, però, si tratta di capire la verità dei fatti. Di Marzio parla di un Milan d'accordo con il Monaco e di una offerta presentata al giocatore, non accettata, e di un'Inter che vanta accordi col giocatore ma è in difficoltà con il club per il cartellino. Laudisa (e Sportmediaset, per quanto possa valere) dice esattamente il contrario. Questo cambierebbe la valutazione sulla situazione della trattativa e sull'operato di Galliani, che, ove avesse effettivamente in mano l'accordo con il giocatore (piaccia o non piaccia, lui ha sempre fatto così, da Bonetti e Donadoni sino a Bonaventura, e nessuno se ne è mai adontato), farebbe bene a non far lievitare l'asta con l'Inter. Aggiungo anche che, ove l'Inter avesse l'accordo con il Monaco per il prestito del giocatore con obbligo di riscatto a 27 con pagamento biennale, è probabile che il Milan sia ancora fermo alla offerta di 25 secchi per la cessione immediata del giocatore, che era quella di partenza prima del primo volo a Montecarlo. Le dichiarazioni sui 35-40 sono allora fuffa passata ai giornali per far capire a Fassone ed Ausilio che ha ancora margine per rilanciare sul prezzo di cartellino. Ma allora, di chi è la verità sull'affare Kondogbia: di Di Marzio o di Laudisa (e Sportmediaset)?


----------



## Isao (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> io ho cercato dappertutto conferme estere sull'Inter, aiutatemi anche voi a farlo, io non ho trovato nessuno che parli dell'Inter su Kondogbia, 'sta cosa della presunta asta della seconda squadra di Milano l'ha fatta e smontata, a seconda del momento, in pratica il solo Di Marzio (seguito poi a ruota dagli altri giornalai italioti).
> io sono certo sia nostro, e lo sono sempre stato.



Ci sono i video di ieri sera con Ausilio a Monaco che esce dal ristorante ecc. L'Inter c'è davvero.


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

Io credo che se si arrivi ai 40 mln è meglio lasciar perdere. Cioè fino a 32+bonus va bene. Ma pagare 40 mln uno che non ha regia e impostazione...

Comunque se volete sapere e capire perché tutte le trattative del Milan sono congelate, fatevi un giro in Bar Milan nel Topic di mefisto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha lasciato Montecarlo ma è tranquillo. Ritiene di essere in vantaggio sia per quanto riguarda l'offerta al Monaco, sia per quella al giocatore. Ci saranno contatti telefonici tra le parti. L'Inter, invece, ha deciso di restare a Montecarlo.*
> 
> Quotare.



Portare a casa, tutti devono sapere che siamo tornati


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Galliani, dunque, ha posato la propria offerta sul tavolo dei monegaschi ed è andato via. Ora, però, si tratta di capire la verità dei fatti. Di Marzio parla di un Milan d'accordo con il Monaco e di una offerta presentata al giocatore, non accettata, e di un'Inter che vanta accordi col giocatore ma è in difficoltà con il club per il cartellino. Laudisa (e Sportmediaset, per quanto possa valere) dice esattamente il contrario. Questo cambia la valutazione sulla situazione della trattativa e sull'operato di Galliani, che, ove avesse effettivamente in mano l'accordo con il giocatore (piaccia o non piaccia, lui ha sempre fatto così, da Bonetti e Donadoni sino a Bonaventura, e nessuno se ne è mai adontato), fa bene a non far lievitare l'asta con l'Inter. Aggiungo anche che, ove l'Inter avesse l'accordo con il Monaco per il prestito del giocatore con obbligo di riscatto a 27 con pagamento biennale, è probabile che il Milan sia ancora fermo alla offerta di 25 secchi per la cessione immediata del giocatore, che era quella di partenza prima del primo volo a Montecarlo. Le dichiarazioni sui 35-40 sono allora fuffa passata ai giornali per far capire a Fassone ed Ausilio che ha ancora margine per rilanciare sul prezzo di cartellino. Ma allora, di chi è la verità sull'affare Kondogbia: di Di Marzio o di Laudisa (e Sportmediaset)?



Mia personale opinione: tra Di Marzio e Laudisa tutta la vita il primo. Sportmediaset l'ho sempre considerato alla stregua del CdS e di Tuttosport.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io credo che se si arrivi ai 40 mln è meglio lasciar perdere. Cioè fino a 32+bonus va bene. Ma pagare 40 mln uno che non ha regia e impostazione...
> 
> Comunque se volete sapere e capire perché tutte le trattative del Milan sono congelate, fatevi un giro in Bar Milan nel Topic di mefisto.



Mah non sono d'accordo. 32+bonus vanno bene e 40 no ? 5 mln fanno veramente la differenza ?


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Portare a casa, tutti devono sapere che siamo tornati



Appunto.


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' così da 20 anni.



beh insomma, non è sempre stato così, io all'epoca seguivo solo i giornali perchè internet non ce l'avevo, ma (stando sempre ai giornali) con rui costa e nesta furono veri e propri Blitz, e non mi pare che fosse sbandierato che andava a prendere rui costa e nesta, anzi addirittura fu preso pirlo proprio perchè rui costa era praticamente del parma, e su nesta ricordo solo che era ad un passo dall'inter, e noi eravamo su cannavaro, poi non so cosa successe ma il gg seguente cannavaro all'inter, e 2-3 giorni dopo (senza che i giornali ne parlassero) Nesta venne da noi (ero in vacanza , ricorderò per sempre la sbronza di quella serata  )... poi io riporto i fatti per quel che leggevo sui giornali, non so se gli altri mezzi di comunicazione anticipassero tali mosse, so solo che fu un estate bellissima


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Sky continua a ribadire che il Milan, al momento, è leggermente in vantaggio sull'Inter per Kondogbia.*


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (20 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Mia personale opinione: tra Di Marzio e Laudisa tutta la vita il primo. Sportmediaset l'ho sempre considerato alla stregua del CdS e di Tuttosport.



Laudisa è della Gazzetta e di solito è affidabile


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> beh insomma, non è sempre stato così, io all'epoca *seguivo solo i giornali perchè internet non ce l'avevo,* ma (stando sempre ai giornali) con rui costa e nesta furono veri e propri Blitz, e non mi pare che fosse sbandierato che andava a prendere rui costa e nesta, anzi addirittura fu preso pirlo proprio perchè rui costa era praticamente del parma, e su nesta ricordo solo che era ad un passo dall'inter, e noi eravamo su cannavaro, poi non so cosa successe ma il gg seguente cannavaro all'inter, e 2-3 giorni dopo (senza che i giornali ne parlassero) Nesta venne da noi (ero in vacanza , ricorderò per sempre la sbronza di quella serata  )... poi io riporto i fatti per quel che leggevo sui giornali, *non so se gli altri mezzi di comunicazione anticipassero tali mosse*, so solo che fu un estate bellissima



L'hai detto tu stesso. All'epoca non c'era la potenza dei mezzi di comunicazione di adesso, né i social. Ora è quasi impossibile condurre trattative o interessarsi ad un calciatore senza farlo sapere. Che Marotta ad esempio stesse trattando Mandzukic lo si sapeva già da molto prima della partita tra Italia e Croazia. Ormai non si può nascondere nulla. Ciò detto, Galliani è sempre stato così e pure il Milan. Da sempre il Milan, insieme al Real Madrid, è la squadra più mediatica del mondo. Non mi sorprende nulla, dunque.


----------



## ilNero1191 (20 Giugno 2015)

@ ilNero1191
No copia incolla se volete postare news ( siete i benvenuti) fate un rissunto con parole vostre.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

*Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.

Sempre Pedullà:L'inter ci ha provato e magari ci riproverà, con il Monaco hanno parlato anche di bonus ma l'offerta rososnera è sempre più alta almeno al momento, il giocatore ha voluto dare la precedenza all'Inter per correttezza visto che il giocatore è stato cercato prima da loro (inter), l'inter al momento non è arrivata ancora alla proposta di 30 milioni + bonus.

Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio hanno lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> perché? Perché è attaccante e ha 28anni?
> E' molto semplice giudicare un attaccante, molto meno un centrocampista. I numeri sono diversi...
> anche Granit Xhaka, che per me è un giocatorone, non ha i numeri dei suoi compagni di reparto.
> 
> ...



Questo.
Applausi


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Laudisa è della Gazzetta e di solito è affidabile



Lo so chi è Laudisa. Ma dato che in questo caso lui e Di Marzio dicono due cose opposte, io credo più alla versione di quest'ultimo.


----------



## pirlo119 (20 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Mia personale opinione: tra Di Marzio e Laudisa tutta la vita il primo. Sportmediaset l'ho sempre considerato alla stregua del CdS e di Tuttosport.



ma Di Marzio è c.ulo e camicia con Galliani....quindi non fidiamoci di quel giornalaio


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

laudis e la gazzetta riprendono semplicemente le notizie che trovano in giro e le fanno proprie..difficilmente hanno esclusive


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Mia personale opinione: tra Di Marzio e Laudisa tutta la vita il primo. Sportmediaset l'ho sempre considerato alla stregua del CdS e di Tuttosport.



D'accordo con te per Sportmediaset, Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport, non su Carlo Laudisa di Gazzetta, che sul Milan è generalmente molto preciso. Sorprende appunto questa visione agli antipodi tra i due migliori giornalisti di calciomercato, Di Marzio e Laudisa. Ma, capiscimi, nella ricostruzione di Laudisa, molti fatti si spiegano in modo coerente, non ultima la apparente tranquillità di Galliani, confermata dallo stesso Di Marzio. Chissà.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi ora sembra che il Milan goda anche della preferenza del giocatore. Dobbiamo portarlo a casa e far vedere ai nerassurdi di che pasta è fatta la nostra nuova potenza economica.


----------



## Isao (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.*



Sinceramente? Non mi interessa più né il giocatore né vincere il derby. Mi interessa solo vedere che i soldi ci sono davvero. Voglio una dannata dimostrazione che i soldi ci sono. Fino ad ora non abbiamo scucito mezzo milione e non abbiamo chiuso nulla di nulla. Mi stanno venendo troppi dubbi....

PS: Lo stesso JM che non dice nulla sul Milan ma si ritiene lusingato dall'Arsenal con l'Atletico sullo sfondo. Sento puzza di bruciato.


----------



## Ciora (20 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi un po' di ottimismo. Anche io ieri sera ero incazzato stranero, ma a seguire le pennivendolate dei giornali ci si fa solo il sangue amaro mentre se noi riuscissimo Se il milan riuscisse a concludere significa che l'inter è andata lì a fare l'elemosina mentre se noi riuscissimo a concludere con continui rialzi sarebbe la prova provata che i soldi ci sono e questo, purtroppo, nel calcio moderno fa la differenza. Se i cartellini dei giocatori salgono è semplicemente perchè partono le aste tra squadre che possono permetterselo. Succede così per qualsiasi forte giocatore conteso e succederà così ancora, quindi aspettiamoci continue aste se vogliamo primeggiare con le big. L'inter non ha liquidità.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio ha lasciato da poco Montecarlo, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno.*




.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio ha lasciato da poco Montecarlo*



Stiamo, a mio avviso, andando oltre. Lo lasciassero all'Inter.


----------



## pirlo119 (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ora sembra che il Milan goda anche della preferenza del giocatore. Dobbiamo portarlo a casa e far vedere ai nerassurdi di che pasta è fatta la nostra nuova potenza economica.



io spero che hai ragione, ma andiamoci cauti ....il giocatore aveva fatto capire di volere l'inter...altrimenti non era necessaria tutta questa trattativa...e si sa che alla fine conta la volontà del giocatore....calmi raga


----------



## Memories of the Time (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio ha lasciato da poco Montecarlo, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno.*


Gente, lo stiamo strapagando... se le cifre dovessero alzarsi di nuovo, meglio tutta la vita un centrocampista che faccia la differenza più in avanti nel campo, dove può mascherare più debolezze della squadra e essere più incisivo.
Poi a quella cifra, dai


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> laudis e la gazzetta riprendono semplicemente le notizie che trovano in giro e le fanno proprie..difficilmente hanno esclusive



Perdonami: questo non è vero. Nella sera del 20 gennaio 2009, quando Kaka annunciava in un tripudio di folla sotto casa propria di aver rinunciato di andare al City e Berlusconi a reti unificate di aver detto no a 120 milioni dagli inglesi, Laudisa dichiarava che il nostro 22 sarebbe passato nell'estate successiva al Real. Ricordo ancora con dolore quel post. È uno serio, sa quel che dice, almeno quando si tratta di Milan. Ma è appunto questo che dà sa pensare: anche Di Marzio è validissimo. Non so.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stiamo, a mio avviso, andando oltre. Lo lasciassero all'Inter.



Magari ne hanno fatto davvero una questione di principio, perchè, parliamoci chiaro, farsi fregare in mezza giornata da Ausilio e Fassone sarebbe un danno d'immagine allucinante per il Gallo e più in generale per il Milan stesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio hanno lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*



Aggiornato.


----------



## Kaw (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio ha lasciato da poco Montecarlo*


Ormai è gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo, 4 milioni + bonus di ingaggio è tantissimo!!!


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'hai detto tu stesso. All'epoca non c'era la potenza dei mezzi di comunicazione di adesso, né i social. Ora è quasi impossibile condurre trattative o interessarsi ad un calciatore senza farlo sapere. Che Marotta ad esempio stesse trattando Mandzukic lo si sapeva già da molto prima della partita tra Italia e Croazia. Ormai non si può nascondere nulla. Ciò detto, Galliani è sempre stato così e pure il Milan. Da sempre il Milan, insieme al Real Madrid, è la squadra più mediatica del mondo. Non mi sorprende nulla, dunque.



infatti ho specificato che non so se ci fossero altri modi per sapere le loro mosse, è vero che oggi tutto è cambiato, in generale il calciomercato è diventato uno show osceno, però credo che se uno vuole realmente lavorare sottotraccia lo fa... il Milan è molto mediatico è vero, però da quel che ricordo io lo è solo dopo aver chiuso (e ripeto che sono solo pochi anni che seguo sul web).
Comunque arrivare a sto punto è troppo, sti giornalisti, e chi da loro le informazioni, hanno davvero scassato i maroni


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio ha lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*



Quindi risiamo nuovamente in vantaggio. Bisogna concludere sta trattativa per dare un segnale. Altrimenti i dubbi su Bee e sul fatto che non dia molte garanzie alla proprietà odierna saranno certi.


----------



## Memories of the Time (20 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Magari ne hanno fatto davvero una questione di principio, perchè, parliamoci chiaro, farsi fregare in mezza giornata da Ausilio e Fassone sarebbe un danno d'immagine allucinante per il Gallo e più in generale per il Milan stesso


'Stecasse, per me la credibilità la riacquisterebbero lasciando Kondo e prendendo due giocatori oculati (c'è Witsel sui 25 per dire?+ un'altro ventino per un regista) che farebbero fare il salto di qualità molto di più che un mediano, per quanto forte, con le caratteristiche di Kondo.


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio hanno lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*



Comunque vada a finire la potenza economica del vero Milan sembra tornata. Credo si spingano più in alto per questioni d'onore. Ma io 40 mln non li pagherei mai per Kondogbia. Cioè aggiungi altri 5 o 10 e vai a prendere Verratti, Gundogan ecc. gente così.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio ha lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*


4 milioni sono un bel po, però dobbiamo portarlo a casa.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Magari ne hanno fatto davvero una questione di principio, perchè, parliamoci chiaro, farsi fregare in mezza giornata da Ausilio e Fassone sarebbe un danno d'immagine allucinante per il Gallo e più in generale per il Milan stesso




...ok, ma stiamo facendo il gioco di Kondogbia oltre, sencondo me, il suo reale valore.


----------



## Memories of the Time (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Comunque vada a finire la potenza economica del vero Milan sembra tornata. Credo si spingano più in alto per questioni d'onore. Ma io 40 mln non li pagherei mai per Kondogbia. Cioè aggiungi altri 5 o 10 e vai a prendere Verratti, Gundogan ecc. gente così.



Bisogna anche vedere se altri top player vengono, oltre al prezzo del cartellino. Io investirei 40 milioni in due giocatori da 20, un Witsel e un regista, poi boh :v


----------



## Ciora (20 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> 'Stecasse, per me la credibilità la riacquisterebbero lasciando Kondo e prendendo due giocatori oculati (c'è Witsel sui 25 per dire?+ un'altro ventino per un regista) che farebbero fare il salto di qualità molto di più che un mediano, per quanto forte, con le caratteristiche di Kondo.



Non sta in piedi questo ragionamento se si vuole tornare tra le BIG. E questo è il progetto.
Se un giocatore è conteso è normale che si alzeranno le aste. Dobbiamo abituarci se vogliamo tornare tra le grandi.
Anzi, se si va lì e si riesce a strappare il giocatore è solo la conferma che i soldi ci sono e sono tanti e la potenza economica del Milan è tornata. Questo è un fatto.


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche vedere se altri top player vengono, oltre al prezzo del cartellino. Io investirei 40 milioni in due giocatori da 20, un Witsel e un regista, poi boh :v



Witsel e uno tra Xhaka e Clasie. Magari.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Mi raccomando ragà, se il Milan alla fine riesce a spuntarla per Kondogbia, tutti dopo a fare i complimenti al Gallo, dopo averlo criticato e insultato... Come succede sempre, d'altronde.
&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56886;&#55357;&#56886;


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ok, ma stiamo facendo il gioco di Kondogbia oltre, sencondo me, il suo reale valore.



Questo è certo, che non abbia tutto quel valore è sicuro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Sempre Pedullà:L'inter ci ha provato e magari ci riproverà, con il Monaco hanno parlato anche di bonus ma l'offerta rososnera è sempre più alta almeno al momento, il giocatore ha voluto dare la precedenza all'Inter per correttezza visto che il giocatore è stato cercato prima da loro (inter), l'inter al momento non è arrivata ancora alla proposta di 30 milioni + bonus.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio hanno lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*


Aggiornato tutto, ma ci rendiamo conto che noi siamo li che aspettiamo che rilancino altrimenti questo accetta noi? ah oh ma non siamo mica la riserva di nessun ancora meno dell'Inter.


----------



## Memories of the Time (20 Giugno 2015)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Non sta in piedi questo ragionamento se si vuole tornare tra le BIG. E questo è il progetto.
> Se un giocatore è conteso è normale che si alzeranno le aste. Dobbiamo abituarci se vogliamo tornare tra le grandi.
> Anzi, se si va lì e si riesce a strappare il giocatore è solo la conferma che i soldi ci sono e sono tanti.


No, non ha senso il tuo ragionamento.
"I soldi ci sono e tanti" è anzitutto una cosa che la dirigenza sa e noi no, quindi per l'economia della squadra chissene di saperlo noi tifosi ora a giugno. Secondo, dai facciamo vedere subito col primo colpo che possiamo strapagare i giocatori e i loro ingaggi ben oltre il loro vero valore economico, sicuramente per i prossimi acquisti non ci saranno mille problemi e tiritere soltanto per alzare il prezzo!
E non è che stiamo giocando a GTA con i trucchi inseriti e denaro infinito, avremo una cifra sui cento milioni da spendere, non mille.


----------



## bargnani83 (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Aggiornato.



alla fine vado pensando che quello scritto da ordine sul giornale sia vero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi risiamo nuovamente in vantaggio. Bisogna concludere sta trattativa per dare un segnale. Altrimenti i dubbi su Bee e sul fatto che non dia molte garanzie alla proprietà odierna saranno certi.



Siamo in vantaggio semplicemente perchè offriamo di più sia al giocatore che al Monaco e io la trovo una cosa come dire "schifosa", mi sembra chiaro che il giocatore stia aspettando l'Inter altrimenti avremmo già chiuso. Noi non siamo secondi a nessuno fgiuriamoci all'Inter io non lo voglio più andiamo su altri.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio ha lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*



Ma siamo sicuri che l'Inter abbia realmente tutti sti soldi ? non vorrei cadessimo nella trappola delle gare al rilancio contro avversari che usano i soldi del monopoli.


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando ragà, se il Milan alla fine riesce a spuntarla per Kondogbia, tutti dopo a fare i complimenti al Gallo, dopo averlo criticato e insultato... Come succede sempre, d'altronde.
> ��������



complimenti a galliani? a parte un paio non credo che la gente s'ammazzerà per fargli i complimenti


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> alla fine vado pensando che quello scritto da ordine sul giornale sia vero.



ovvero?


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Sempre Pedullà:L'inter ci ha provato e magari ci riproverà, con il Monaco hanno parlato anche di bonus ma l'offerta rososnera è sempre più alta almeno al momento, il giocatore ha voluto dare la precedenza all'Inter per correttezza visto che il giocatore è stato cercato prima da loro (inter), l'inter al momento non è arrivata ancora alla proposta di 30 milioni + bonus.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio hanno lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*



.


----------



## Davidinho22 (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Sempre Pedullà:L'inter ci ha provato e magari ci riproverà, con il Monaco hanno parlato anche di bonus ma l'offerta rososnera è sempre più alta almeno al momento, il giocatore ha voluto dare la precedenza all'Inter per correttezza visto che il giocatore è stato cercato prima da loro (inter), l'inter al momento non è arrivata ancora alla proposta di 30 milioni + bonus.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio hanno lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*



ma questo Kondo... ovunque vada, ma con che faccia si presenta!? "sono qui perchè fin da piccolo tifavo questa squadra", e non ha nemmeno la faccia di Zlatan per dirlo, mah... ne avrà da dimostrare, ripeto, ovunque vada


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Siamo in vantaggio semplicemente perchè offriamo di più sia al giocatore che al Monaco e io la trovo una cosa come dire "schifosa", mi sembra chiaro che il giocatore stia aspettando l'Inter altrimenti avremmo già chiuso. Noi non siamo secondi a nessuno fgiuriamoci all'Inter io non lo voglio più andiamo su altri.



Secondo me invece l'Inter aveva iniziato a trattarlo ben prima di noi. Evidentemente in qualche pour-parlè c'erano stati già degli accordi. Quindi una volta che noi abbiamo fatto l'offerta ufficiale, ha voluto sentire anche quella dell'Inter. Poi ovviamente il prezzo lo fa il mercato, dubito che chiunque si tiri indietro se ti propongono di più per battere la concorrenza.
Trovo più scorretto Jackson Martinez che dopo aver trovato l'accordo con noi flirta a destra e manca sperando chissà che


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Sempre Pedullà:L'inter ci ha provato e magari ci riproverà, con il Monaco hanno parlato anche di bonus ma l'offerta rososnera è sempre più alta almeno al momento, il giocatore ha voluto dare la precedenza all'Inter per correttezza visto che il giocatore è stato cercato prima da loro (inter), l'inter al momento non è arrivata ancora alla proposta di 30 milioni + bonus.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio hanno lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*



A mente lucida...
... Kond preferisce il Milan. Abbiamo accordo anche con Monaco.
L'Inter prova ad inserirsi e pagare la clausola (noi abbiamo offerto meno), ma non ha accordo col giocatore. Quindi resta "in trincea".
Fester resta vigile per evitare colpi di coda...
..ma secondo me lo prendiamo. E il problema finora non era il prezzo nè la volontà del giocatore...


----------



## Ciora (20 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> No, non ha senso il tuo ragionamento.
> "I soldi ci sono e tanti" è anzitutto una cosa che la dirigenza sa e noi no, quindi per l'economia della squadra chissene di saperlo noi tifosi ora a giugno. Secondo, dai facciamo vedere subito col primo colpo che possiamo strapagare i giocatori e i loro ingaggi ben oltre il loro vero valore economico, sicuramente per i prossimi acquisti non ci saranno mille problemi e tiritere soltanto per alzare il prezzo!
> E non è che stiamo giocando a GTA con i trucchi inseriti e denaro infinito, avremo una cifra sui cento milioni da spendere, non mille.



Ma è evidente che la cifra sui cento milioni è di questa sessione di mercato. Credi che il Real Madrid, il Barcellona, il Chelsea ecc. abbiano i soldi infiniti? C'è una sessione di gennaio e ci sono i mercati prossimi (del prossimo e dei prossimi anni). Non puoi pensare di costruire lo squadrone in una sessione. Non l'ha fatto il chelsea con abramovic, non l'ha fatto il city, non l'ha fatto il psg ecc.

Se un giocatore è considerato tra i top nel suo ruolo e ha 22 anni bisogna investire e iniziare a costruire. O forse credi che quando si sveneranno per Pogba le altre big d'europa faranno i conti della serva sui 5 milioni in più o meno?
Il milan degli anni novanta andava in giro con le borse di contanti e si portava i giocatori a casa sbaragliando la concorrenza.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Non sta in piedi questo ragionamento se si vuole tornare tra le BIG. E questo è il progetto.
> Se un giocatore è conteso è normale che si alzeranno le aste. Dobbiamo abituarci se vogliamo tornare tra le grandi.
> Anzi, se si va lì e si riesce a strappare il giocatore è solo la conferma che i soldi ci sono e sono tanti e la potenza economica del Milan è tornata. Questo è un fatto.



E invece tu hai perfettamente ragione. Condivido pienamente. Siamo della stessa identica idea. Ci lamentavamo perché mancavano i soldi, ora ci sono ed è un bene.
We are coming back. Tanto per dire, la Juventus ha speso 40 milioni per Dybala, come già detto.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

L'Inter è costretto ad inchinarsi alla nostra nuova potenza  economica


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Sempre Pedullà:L'inter ci ha provato e magari ci riproverà, con il Monaco hanno parlato anche di bonus ma l'offerta rososnera è sempre più alta almeno al momento, il giocatore ha voluto dare la precedenza all'Inter per correttezza visto che il giocatore è stato cercato prima da loro (inter), l'inter al momento non è arrivata ancora alla proposta di 30 milioni + bonus.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio hanno lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*



Anche Di Marzio conferma: Milan in accordo con il giocatore, l'Inter che cercherebbe l'accordo con il club. E se il Monaco riflette sulla proposta interista di ieri (prestito con riscatto a 27) significa che Galliani è ancora più basso. Le cifre di ieri sera (35-40) non sono confermate, anzi.


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

*



Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.

Sempre Pedullà:L'inter ci ha provato e magari ci riproverà, con il Monaco hanno parlato anche di bonus ma l'offerta rososnera è sempre più alta almeno al momento, il giocatore ha voluto dare la precedenza all'Inter per correttezza visto che il giocatore è stato cercato prima da loro (inter), l'inter al momento non è arrivata ancora alla proposta di 30 milioni + bonus.

Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio hanno lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.

Clicca per allargare...


*Ho la vaga sensazione che tra poco uscirà la notizia del weekend di riflessione con l'ennesimo rinvio.


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2015)

A molti di voi, consiglio questo









MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Sempre Pedullà:L'inter ci ha provato e magari ci riproverà, con il Monaco hanno parlato anche di bonus ma l'offerta rososnera è sempre più alta almeno al momento, il giocatore ha voluto dare la precedenza all'Inter per correttezza visto che il giocatore è stato cercato prima da loro (inter), l'inter al momento non è arrivata ancora alla proposta di 30 milioni + bonus.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio hanno lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*



Ci hanno provato, ma le loro possibilità sono sempre state bassissime.
Ho letto post in cui si diceva che noi eravamo senza soldi e loro milionari, che avrebbero vinto lo scudetto....


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Anche Di Marzio conferma: Milan in accordo con il Milan



Se non fosse così, ci sarebbe qualche problema


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Poi mi viene il dubbio che Galliani sia tornato a Milano per preparare le carte per le firme perché ormai gli accordi sono stati già trovati con tutto e tutti. Abbiamo silurato e surclassato con una grande immediatezza la thailandese. Ciao ciao Erik


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

Quindi per ricapitolare, a leggere le notizie noi avevamo offerto circa 30, l'Inter prima il prestito, poi 27, poi forse 30. Al giocatore prima 3, poi 4. Poi all'improvviso siamo arrivati a 36, anche l'inter. Poi 5 al giocatore. Stamattina si pensava addirittura fosse necessario arrivare ai 40. Ora siamo di nuovo che noi stiamo a 30 più bonus, e l'Inter probabilmente intorno ai 27 e decide se rilanciare o meno. E al giocatore 4. Prima Kondogbia preferiva l'Inter pure se noi offrivamo di più, ora preferisce noi, che continuiamo ad offrire di più.


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Se non fosse così, ci sarebbe qualche problema


touche'... andiamo in tilt anche noi in questa trattativa! L'importante è che non ci vada Galliani... Sono ottimista, dai. )


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Poi mi viene il dubbio che Galliani sia tornato a Milano per preparare le carte per le firme perché ormai gli accordi sono stati già trovati con tutto e tutti. Abbiamo silurato e surclassato con una grande immediatezza la thailandese. Ciao ciao Erik &#55357;&#56861;&#55357;&#56842;



Piano, piano, che ancora non sappiamo niente


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Sempre Pedullà:L'inter ci ha provato e magari ci riproverà, con il Monaco hanno parlato anche di bonus ma l'offerta rososnera è sempre più alta almeno al momento, il giocatore ha voluto dare la precedenza all'Inter per correttezza visto che il giocatore è stato cercato prima da loro (inter), l'inter al momento non è arrivata ancora alla proposta di 30 milioni + bonus.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio hanno lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*


.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Sempre Pedullà:L'inter ci ha provato e magari ci riproverà, con il Monaco hanno parlato anche di bonus ma l'offerta rososnera è sempre più alta almeno al momento, il giocatore ha voluto dare la precedenza all'Inter per correttezza visto che il giocatore è stato cercato prima da loro (inter), l'inter al momento non è arrivata ancora alla proposta di 30 milioni + bonus.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio hanno lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*





Schism75 ha scritto:


> Quindi per ricapitolare, a leggere le notizie noi avevamo offerto circa 30, l'Inter prima il prestito, poi 27, poi forse 30. Al giocatore prima 3, poi 4. Poi all'improvviso siamo arrivati a 36, anche l'inter. Poi 5 al giocatore. Stamattina si pensava addirittura fosse necessario arrivare ai 40. Ora siamo di nuovo che noi stiamo a 30 più bonus, e l'Inter probabilmente intorno ai 27 e decide se rilanciare o meno. E al giocatore 4. Prima Kondogbia preferiva l'Inter pure se noi offrivamo di più, ora preferisce noi, che continuiamo ad offrire di più.


Sta storia ha un filo logico da far invidia.....


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Sempre Pedullà:L'inter ci ha provato e magari ci riproverà, con il Monaco hanno parlato anche di bonus ma l'offerta rososnera è sempre più alta almeno al momento, il giocatore ha voluto dare la precedenza all'Inter per correttezza visto che il giocatore è stato cercato prima da loro (inter), l'inter al momento non è arrivata ancora alla proposta di 30 milioni + bonus.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio hanno lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*



Ma che piffero sta succedendo!?


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2015)

La mia versione dei fatti è questa.
E' possibile che loro fossero su Kondogbia da un po' di tempo, ma erano perfettamente consci di non poter arrivare a soddisfare economicamente il Monaco, quindi hanno aspettato.
Kondogbia è diventato un nostro vero obiettivo dal momento in cui si è iniziato a programmare il mercato con Lucas, quindi a Maggio.
Siamo arrivati prima o dopo? Non conta, sul giocatore i più forti eravamo noi. Anche più dell'Arsenal e delle altre perchè ci puntavamo molto.
Abbiamo trattato con il Monaco una settimana fa e abbiamo buttato giù le basi dell'offerta, Galliani è tornato questa settimana a parlare con il giocatore e chiudere con il Monaco.
A questo punto, che succede?
L'Inter vede un suo pallino praticamente in mano al Milan, Mancini si incavola e manda Ausilio a fare un'ultima offerta in extremis. Dopo aver bloccato Imbula, in modo tale che loro abbiano già il sederino parato, sapendo benissimo che era praticamente impossibile soffiarcelo.
Comprare Kondogbia per loro sarebbe un suicidio...prestito con riscatto...e se non si qualificano alla champions con che soldi lo pagano? Lo pagano, fallendo.
Noi siamo sul giocatore da un po' ed abbiamo portato avanti l'operazione in modo corretto, checchè se ne dica su questo forum...se sapete fare di meglio, andate a proporvi a Gandini, forse un posto ve lo trova 
Tutte le storie alla Beautiful, prima avanti una, poi l'altra fanno parte dello show calciomercato, che in estate è l'unica cosa che porta audience.
Non abbiamo chiuso ieri? Chiuderemo oggi.
Calma e gesso.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Quindi per ricapitolare, a leggere le notizie noi avevamo offerto circa 30, l'Inter prima il prestito, poi 27, poi forse 30. Al giocatore prima 3, poi 4. Poi all'improvviso siamo arrivati a 36, anche l'inter. Poi 5 al giocatore. Stamattina si pensava addirittura fosse necessario arrivare ai 40. Ora siamo di nuovo che noi stiamo a 30 più bonus, e l'Inter probabilmente intorno ai 27 e decide se rilanciare o meno. E al giocatore 4. Prima Kondogbia preferiva l'Inter pure se noi offrivamo di più, ora preferisce noi, che continuiamo ad offrire di più.



Quanto ci scommetti che ad affare concluso, ovunque andrà, il Di Marzio di turno si farà il suo editoriale dove dirà che il giocatore non ha mai avuto dubbi che X era la squadra più adatta a lui, che di qui, che di la... Prima montano casi clamorosi, poi ci ricamano sopra. 
Siamo arrivati ad odiare un giocatore che non ha mai aperto bocca, solo sui racconti di questo o quello


----------



## bargnani83 (20 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ovvero?



mancini non contento della piega che sta prendendo il mercato interista avrebbe minacciato le dimissioni se l'inter non prende kondogbia.da qui la mossa dell'inter che ad oggi mi sembra non in grado di pareggiare le offerte del milan.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Che trattativa!
> Vediamo come va a finire.. Rimane il fatto che se Fester lo prende diventa un genio, se se lo fa fregare diventa un....



Uno che spende piu di quanto vale un giocatore, uno che spende piu per il cartellino del giocatore stesso e il suo stipendio di quanto lo fa la concorrenza non e proprio un genio. E semplicemente quello che paga di piu.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Sempre Pedullà:L'inter ci ha provato e magari ci riproverà, con il Monaco hanno parlato anche di bonus ma l'offerta rososnera è sempre più alta almeno al momento, il giocatore ha voluto dare la precedenza all'Inter per correttezza visto che il giocatore è stato cercato prima da loro (inter), l'inter al momento non è arrivata ancora alla proposta di 30 milioni + bonus.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio hanno lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*



.


----------



## ps18ps (20 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> La mia versione dei fatti è questa.
> E' possibile che loro fossero su Kondogbia da un po' di tempo, ma erano perfettamente consci di non poter arrivare a soddisfare economicamente il Monaco, quindi hanno aspettato.
> Kondogbia è diventato un nostro vero obiettivo dal momento in cui si è iniziato a programmare il mercato con Lucas, quindi a Maggio.
> Siamo arrivati prima o dopo? Non conta, sul giocatore i più forti eravamo noi. Anche più dell'Arsenal e delle altre perchè ci puntavamo molto.
> ...



si concordo. inoltre aggiungi che kongo sia un pallino di mancini che lo voleva a tutti i costi e l'inter ha dovuto provarci in tutti i modi.


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Uno che spende piu di quanto vale un giocatore, uno che spende piu per il cartellino del giocatore stesso e il suo stipendio di quanto lo fa la concorrenza non e proprio un genio. E semplicemente quello che paga di piu.



Uno che ha speso 30 milioni totali per Martinez + Krasic, ora è considerato da tutto il forum un genio.


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sta storia ha un filo logico da far invidia.....



Penso che, nella cena dell'altro ieri, Galliani abbia raggiunto un accordo di massima, non definitivo, con il giocatore. A Kondogbia ha poi chiamato l'Inter, che vantava effettivamente un precedente accordo con il ragazzo, chiedendo di parlargli, e questi per correttezza ha accettato di farlo. Probabilmente il giocatore ha accettato l'offerta del Milan, rimandando questo al Monaco, che ha in mano un'offerta economica apparentemente migliore dall'Inter. Galliani è fermo sulla sua posizione sul cartellino. Se ha l'accordo con il giocatore fa bene a tener duro: in genere gli riesce il colpo.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

mamma mia neanche fosse verratti veramente. Se penso che il bayern prese goetze a 40 mln, a 25 thiago alcantara e così via. Assurdo. Comunque io lo lascerei ai perdazzuri vediamo se hanno i soldi o se devono fallire per prenderlo  

A quel punto se ci sono veramente 100 mln per il mercato, vado a parigi, mi presento dal psg e chiedo thiago silva, verratti e ibra per 80 mln più bonus


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

Più escono novità più resto dell'idea che ci sarà un ulteriore rinvio tra qualche ora, in cui si rimanderà tutto a Lunedì-Martedì


----------



## Franz64 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sorry ho sbagliato topic


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Come detto in precedenza, per essere una vera big dobbiamo sborsare. Punto. Non c'è niente da fare, è cosi. Quindi il Gallo fa bene ad aumentare l'offerta del necessario per farla andare in porto definitivamente.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Sempre Pedullà:L'inter ci ha provato e magari ci riproverà, con il Monaco hanno parlato anche di bonus ma l'offerta rososnera è sempre più alta almeno al momento, il giocatore ha voluto dare la precedenza all'Inter per correttezza visto che il giocatore è stato cercato prima da loro (inter), l'inter al momento non è arrivata ancora alla proposta di 30 milioni + bonus.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio hanno lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*


Non me ne frega niente di quanto costa, bisogna prenderlo punto e basta. Sono stanco di un Milan che prende sberle e sfottó da tutti, persino da quei sfigati interisti.
Pagare e portare a casa, non si puó cominciare un nuovo ciclo perdendo già un derby di mercato.
I discorsi sui 30 centrocampisti forti che prenderesti con quella cifra lasciamoli agli appassionati di videogiochi di calcio manageriale. E che Kondogbia abbia preferito l'Inter puó fregarmene meno di zero.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Uno che ha speso 30 milioni totali per Martinez + Krasic, ora è considerato da tutto il forum un genio.



Credo che nessunia dia del genio a Marotta, ma Marotta si sta comportando in modo serio, cosa che Galliani non fa.
Poi vabbe, Krasic al epoca era considerato un grande acquisto. Il flop totale in Serie A per molti era inaspetatto e un certo numeri di errori alla fine ci sta, se si guarda il cambio di rotta poi avvenuto.

Comunque chiudiamo il off-topic che qui non e il posto giusto per parlare dei meriti e demeriti di Marotta.


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

Spero che rispetto a quanto si dice le cifre reali siano più basse. Di solito è sempre così.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Sempre Pedullà:L'inter ci ha provato e magari ci riproverà, con il Monaco hanno parlato anche di bonus ma l'offerta rososnera è sempre più alta almeno al momento, il giocatore ha voluto dare la precedenza all'Inter per correttezza visto che il giocatore è stato cercato prima da loro (inter), l'inter al momento non è arrivata ancora alla proposta di 30 milioni + bonus.
> 
> Di Marzio:Rispetto a ieri notte l'ottimismo dell'Inter sembra diminuito, il Milan stamattina ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni più bonus. Fassone e Ausilio hanno lasciato da poco Montecarlo Bay, ora bisogna capire se l'Inter rilancerà o meno. C'è da capire se ora lasceranno Montecarlo definitivamente o meno, L'inter è convinta di trovare l'accordo con il Monaco ma al momento la preferenza del giocatore va al Milan.*



Ma ancora ad aspettare questo? Ma lasciatelo li se non è sicuro del Milan.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non me ne frega niente di quanto costa, bisogna prenderlo punto e basta. Sono stanco di un Milan che prende sberle e sfottó da tutti, persino da quei sfigati interisti.
> Pagare e portare a casa, non si puó cominciare un nuovo ciclo perdendo già un derby di mercato.
> I discorsi sui 30 centrocampisti forti che prenderesti con quella cifra lasciamoli agli appassionati di videogiochi di calcio manageriale. E che Kondogbia abbia preferito l'Inter puó fregarmene meno di zero.



quoto 100%


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Come detto in precedenza, per essere una vera big dobbiamo sborsare. Punto. Non c'è niente da fare, è cosi. Quindi il Gallo fa bene ad aumentare l'offerta del necessario per farla andare in porto definitivamente.



Io non credo ci sia da aumentare l'offerta, proprio perchè l'Inter non l'ha mai aumentata...ha semplicemente pareggiato, forse.
Ma con prestito + diritto.
Galliani ha detto "bene, noi vi offriamo tot + bonus e possiamo alzare di qualche milione...loro vi offrono la stessa cifra, ma non vi pagano subito, fate voi"
In questo modo, abbiamo il coltello dalla parte del manico e sta al Monaco decidere, sapendo che se va per le lunghe ci tiriamo indietro e loro dovranno scegliere l'offerta peggiore.
Il giocatore non credo propenda nè da una parte nè dall'altra...va da chi gli offre il contratto migliore. E con noi l'accordo ce l'ha.
Qualche intoppo, ma l'accordo sarà nelle nostre mani. E vedrete che ai famosi 35 non ci arriveranno...


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: l'Inter è ancora a Montecarlo ed ora sta incontrando l'agente di Kondogbia. L'offerta del Milan è altissima.

A breve i dettagli*


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Inter è ancora a Montecarlo ed ora sta incontrando l'agente di Kondogbia. L'offerta del Milan è altissima.
> 
> A breve i dettagli*



Galliani sarebbe dovuto rimanere lì...


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non me ne frega niente di quanto costa, bisogna prenderlo punto e basta. Sono stanco di un Milan che prende sberle e sfottó da tutti, persino da quei sfigati interisti.
> Pagare e portare a casa, non si puó cominciare un nuovo ciclo perdendo già un derby di mercato.
> I discorsi sui 30 centrocampisti forti che prenderesti con quella cifra lasciamoli agli appassionati di videogiochi di calcio manageriale. E che Kondogbia abbia preferito l'Inter puó fregarmene meno di zero.



Le sberle le prendiamo perché galliani ama fare i teatrini, avessimo fatto tutto sottotraccia, nn ci sarebbe stato nessun problema per il giocatore. Ritengo inoltre inutile sbattere i piedi come i bambini per avere il giocatore. Se preferisce l'inter o ci sta cmq pensando tra noi e loro, evidentemente non è così sicuro del nostro progetto. Qualche domanda me la farei. Siamo così sicuri che abbiamo un budget di 150 mln? Oltretutto svenarci per un solo giocatore, che non è rivera (sia chiaro) non ha nessun senso per una squadra che deve risollevarsi prima di tutto sportivamente che mediaticamente. Le parole di galliani cmq sono preoccupanti, "chi lo prende si dissangua". Ho la sensazione che se dovessimo chiudere il colpo, ci sarebbe il "siamo apposto così". Occhio...che non sempre fare la voce grossa sul mercato è sinonimo di ottimo affare.


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Galliani sarebbe dovuto rimanere lì...



Se sta lì, fa il loro gioco.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Inter è ancora a Montecarlo ed ora sta incontrando l'agente di Kondogbia. L'offerta del Milan è altissima.
> 
> A breve i dettagli*


Daaai devastiamo questi sfigati!!


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

Ho emozioni contrastanti. Da un lato sono troppi soldi. Ma dall'altro buttiamo il cash come se non ci fosse un domani


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Inter è ancora a Montecarlo ed ora sta incontrando l'agente di Kondogbia. L'offerta del Milan è altissima.
> 
> A breve i dettagli*



Non capisco, ma allora l'Inter i problemi li ha con il Monaco o con il giocatore ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ho emozioni contrastanti. Da un lato sono troppi soldi. Ma dall'altro buttiamo il cash come se non ci fosse un domani



Io vorrei vederli proprio buttare senza criterio, come se non ci fosse un domani, sarebbe un bel segnale sul fatto che esistono.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Daaai devastiamo questi sfigati!!



Godo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Giugno 2015)

Non si sta capendo nulla, troppe versioni diverse.


----------



## Isao (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Inter è ancora a Montecarlo ed ora sta incontrando l'agente di Kondogbia. L'offerta del Milan è altissima.
> 
> A breve i dettagli*



Una considerazione breve: quest'anno ci sta offrire di più. Siamo al collasso, 10 in classifica e senza coppe. Dal prossimo anno, se il rilancio ci sarà, potremo fare breccia nei giocatori anche con altri argomenti e non solo con l'ingaggio.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Inter è ancora a Montecarlo ed ora sta incontrando l'agente di Kondogbia. L'offerta del Milan è altissima.
> 
> A breve i dettagli*



Ma Galliani è andato via o cosa?? Allora che senso ha


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma ancora ad aspettare questo? Ma lasciatelo li se non è sicuro del Milan.





Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Inter è ancora a Montecarlo ed ora sta incontrando l'agente di Kondogbia. L'offerta del Milan è altissima.
> 
> A breve i dettagli*



Il mio personale pensiero, alla luce delle nuove notizie, è:

Kondogbia non è assolutamente il problema.

Secondo me il problema è tutto del Monaco, che giustamente vuole sentire tutti per spuntare il piu possibile (non dimenticate che l' hanno pagato 20 milioni)


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*



Ma l'Inter dove tira sti soldi.

Imbula
Riscatto squiri
Miranda
Brosovic


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*



Ma quanto stanno godendo questi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani è andato via o cosa?? Allora che senso ha



Oggi salta il pranzo, si è riempito troppo ieri sera!

Tornerà sicuramente stasera per la cena...



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma l'Inter dove tira sti soldi.
> 
> Imbula
> Riscatto squiri
> ...



O se li fanno prestare a tasso di usura dal filippino o vendono qualche big ....


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*



Talmente altissima e fortissima che fino a poche ore fa era in vantaggio l'Inter .. impossibile capirci qualcosa, ogni tre secondi cambiano versione


----------



## Marilson (20 Giugno 2015)

> *Originariamente Scritto da MaggieCloun Visualizza Messaggio
> Pedulla:Kondogbia: il Milan offre sempre di più, l'Inter per ora non rilancia. L'ingaggio è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Sempre Pedullà:L'inter ci ha provato e magari ci riproverà, con il Monaco hanno parlato anche di bonus ma l'offerta rososnera è sempre più alta almeno al momento, il giocatore ha voluto dare la precedenza all'Inter per correttezza visto che il giocatore è stato cercato prima da loro (inter), l'inter al momento non è arrivata ancora alla proposta di 30 milioni + bonus.
> ...



comunque vada è un bagno di sangue


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma l'Inter dove tira sti soldi.
> 
> Imbula
> Riscatto squiri
> ...



Riscatto Dodò (obbligatorio come quello di Shaqiri)


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi salta il pranzo, si è riempito troppo ieri sera!
> 
> Tornerà sicuramente stasera per la cena...



C'ero che a me sti giornalai sembrano tutti gobbi e prescritti ..... mah ......


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Talmente altissima e fortissima che fino a poche ore fa era in vantaggio l'Inter .. impossibile capirci qualcosa, *ogni tre secondi cambiano versione*



.



Andre96 ha scritto:


> Riscatto Dodò (obbligatorio come quello di Shaqiri)



Dodò è in prestito biennale fino al 2016. E' a Giugno 2016 che dovranno riscattarlo.


----------



## Tahva (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*


Questi non ci possono credere quanto audience stanno facendo con sti teatrini del "tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi". In pochi secondi cosa? Se "l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima", e non è stato ancora superata dall'Inter, dove trovano i soldi per cambiare le cose "in pochi secondi"?
Siamo veramente al giornalismo becero.


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani è andato via o cosa?? Allora che senso ha



Ha fatto una offerta "altissima", non modificabile. Ritiene di non avere nulla da dire. L'Inter sta tentando di mettersi in mezzo, pungolata da un disperato e arrabbiatissimo Mancini. 

P.S.: Di Marzio su questi giorni monegaschi di Kondogbia non è convincente. Sta cambiando versioni sui fatti più dei fatti stessi. Chi gli passa informazioni lo sta volutamente portando fuori strada. Gianluca, attento...


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma l'Inter dove tira sti soldi.
> 
> Imbula
> Riscatto squiri
> ...



L' inter ha tantissima liquidità in cassa.

Il problema dell' Inter è che, per avere tutta questa liquidità, nel 2018 (o 2019, non ricordo), *dovrà versare in un unica soluzione circa 200 milioni di euro.*

A garanzia di questo credito,* c'è l' Inter stessa*.

Se non pagano queste rate, adios.


----------



## J&B (20 Giugno 2015)

Su Italia1 hanno detto che Galliani è tornato a Milano per "_preparare le carte in caso di fumata bianca_"

Comunque non ne posso più di questa storia.


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Questi non ci possono credere quanto audience stanno facendo con sti teatrini del "tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi". In pochi secondi cosa? Se "l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima", e non è stato ancora superata dall'Inter, dove trovano i soldi per cambiare le cose "in pochi secondi"?
> Siamo veramente al giornalismo becero.



Nient'altro da aggiungere.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (20 Giugno 2015)

Io confermo la mia ipotesi.
Galliani sa che la sua offerta è migliore e sta facendo parlare l'Inter con il Monaco per far vedere che abbiamo più soldi di loro


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

Di Marzio sta raschiando il fondo del barile. Dalle 16 di ieri ha cambiato versione dei fatti almeno 6 volte.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

ragazzi ma dove state seguendo Di Marzio? su sky o sul sito?


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi io a questo punto non so più cosa dire. A quanto pare siamo noi che ci siamo inseriti facendo quello che tutti avevamo pensato stesse facendo l'Inter. I perdazzurri avevano trovato l'accordo con l'agente quando si è recato alla pinetina secondo me.
HA FATTO BENISSIMO GALLIANI AD ANDARSENE OGGI. 
Io sono un grandissimo estimatore di Kondogbia ma così si sta sfiorando davvero il ridicolo..il ragazzo è fortissimo e probabilmente diventerà il nuovo Desailly ma AL MOMENTO 35 Milioni non li vale. Ma al di là del costo del cartellino..4 Milioni più Bonus di stipendio? E che è? Ci siamo spinti troppo in là e ancora il giocatore o Il Monaco tentennano? Ha fatto benissimo Galliani a tornare a Milano questo gioco al rialzo è durato fin troppo. Non è un discorso maniavantista il mio è solo che a queste cifre non è più un colpaccio e ci si può tranquillamente guardare in giro, prendere un mediano meno promettente e un centrocampista tecnico. Modric è stato pagato 40 milioni. Strootman 18 milioni. Rakitic 20 milioni.


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Io confermo la mia ipotesi.
> Galliani sa che la sua offerta è migliore e sta facendo parlare l'Inter con il Monaco per far vedere che abbiamo più soldi di loro



Non a caso, Ausilio e Fassone hanno parlato sia ieri che oggi più con gli agenti del giocatore che con il Monaco...segno che sanno benissimo che la loro offerta è inferiore e stanno provando a puntare sulla volontà del giocatore...che non c'è.
Galliani è pronto a firmare.


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Strootman 18 milioni.



I 18 milioni per Strootman sono già raddoppiati pagando le operazioni e le visite mediche...


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*



siamo letteralmente sotto assedio. i ladri che ci voglio scippare il kondo, Jackson che è diventato un mistero. booo... non so più cosa a pensare. l'unica certezza è che facciamo ridere tutto il mondo.


----------



## Love (20 Giugno 2015)

Detto e ridetto tante volte...avessimo avuto questa liquidità un paio d'anni fa non di più adesso avremmo benatia in difesa pjanic ed eriksen a centrocampo ed higuain avanti...quest'anno invece va cosi...anche se 40 mln se confermati per kondogbia sono tanti,anzi troppi...io non lo conosco molto...sarà sicuro un talento...ma queste sono cifre da campioni\fuoriclasse...se lo prendiamo speriamo ne valga la pena...


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> siamo letteralmente sotto assedio. i ladri che ci voglio scippare il kondo, Jackson che è diventato un mistero. booo... non so più cosa a pensare. l'unica certezza è che facciamo ridere tutto il mondo.



Facciamo ridere CHI?
Rideranno ancora quando ufficializzeremo tutti i nostri acquisti?
Ma state calmi, qui c'è gente che adesso si è ripulita la faccia, ma fino a ieri ce l'aveva sporca di sterco.


----------



## Hammer (20 Giugno 2015)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Questi non ci possono credere quanto audience stanno facendo con sti teatrini del "tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi". In pochi secondi cosa? Se "l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima", e non è stato ancora superata dall'Inter, dove trovano i soldi per cambiare le cose "in pochi secondi"?
> Siamo veramente al giornalismo becero.



Esattamente. Chiudo coi topic di Kondogbia e ci ritorno all'ufficializzazione, che sia Milan o Inter


----------



## Davidinho22 (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Di Marzio sta raschiando il fondo del barile. Dalle 16 di ieri ha cambiato versione dei fatti almeno 6 volte.



secondo me è perchè semplicemente è LA TRATTATIVA STESSA ad essere folle, non ciò che ci riportano. Il fatto che ieri sera siano stati a cena tutti insieme fa riflettere sull'assurdità di tutto questo, e non è qualcosa di interpretato, è così che è andata


----------



## Byte01 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ciao Raga,
io credo che il Milan stia facendo di tutto per portare il giocatore in squadra....in quanto personalmente lo ritengo davvero un giocatore di ottime qualità tecniche e fisiche, il discorso economico pero' non va sottovalutato in quanto le ate sono sempre dei pericoli per le finanze.

Una cosa è certa il Milan a centrocampo deve prendere un top player...in quanto al momento abbiamo pochissima qualità


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*





Casnop ha scritto:


> P.S.: Di Marzio su questi giorni monegaschi di Kondogbia non è convincente. Sta cambiando versioni sui fatti più dei fatti stessi. Chi gli passa informazioni lo sta volutamente portando fuori strada. Gianluca, attento...



Concordo. Fino alla sua prima versione ero più propenso a credergli, ma da un paio d'ore anche lui tende a contraddirsi. L'impressione comunque è che tutti ci stiano marciando sopra.


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> Detto e ridetto tante volte...avessimo avuto questa liquidità un paio d'anni fa non di più adesso avremmo benatia in difesa pjanic ed eriksen a centrocampo ed higuain avanti...quest'anno invece va cosi...anche se 40 mln se confermati per kondogbia sono tanti,anzi troppi...io non lo conosco molto...sarà sicuro un talento...ma queste sono cifre da campioni\fuoriclasse...se lo prendiamo speriamo ne valga la pena...



Dybala non è nè un campione nè un fuoriclasse, AD ORA.
E' un attaccante, sì, ma sono due potenziali campioni nei loro ruoli...e li paghi 30 milioni.
Poi non capisco cosa stiate a fare i conti su qualche milioni in più o in meno, neanche fossero vostri...
Ho letto lasciamolo là e prendiamo Soriano + Bertolacci + Clasie 
Non avete mai visto il giocatore mi sa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Giugno 2015)

La mia impressione è che l'Inter avesse già un preaccordo con Condogbia, e il Milan si sia inserito offrendo di più,
questo spiegherebbe anche la telefonata di Galliani all'inter la settimana scorsa,
probabilmente gli ha offerto il via libera per Miranda e Imbula, ma pare che l'Inter non abbia accettato


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Facciamo ridere CHI?
> Rideranno ancora quando ufficializzeremo tutti i nostri acquisti?
> Ma state calmi, qui c'è gente che adesso si è ripulita la faccia, ma fino a ieri ce l'aveva sporca di sterco.



attualmente ci stanno tutti deridendo e anche se arriveranno il mio pensiero non cambia. non è il modo di fare mercato.


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> I 18 milioni per Strootman sono già raddoppiati pagando le operazioni e le visite mediche...



Non potevi saperlo che Strootman si sarebbe rotto in continuazione, sono diversi ma io se sta bene lo ritengo di molto superiore a Kondogbia. Per caratteristiche inevitabilmente Strootman ti cambia la squadra, Kondo no, la aiuta tanto e basta.
In ogni caso ho letto ora le parole di Galliani stamattina, io l'ho odiato ma questa volta ha ragione, hanno aperto un asta in piena regola e in un asta uno deve sempre sapere dove può arrivare. Se abbiamo raggiunto il massimo che Galliani si era prefissato se lo prendano pure gli Interisti, anche se ripeto il giocatore non vale quei soldi ma è fortissimo e avrà un grande futuro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*



.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Non facciamo ridere nessuno


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La mia impressione è che l'Inter avesse già un preaccordo con Condogbia, e il Milan si sia inserito offrendo di più,
> questo spiegherebbe anche la telefonata di Galliani all'inter la settimana scorsa,
> probabilmente gli ha offerto il via libera per Miranda e Imbula, ma pare che l'Inter non abbia accettato





il condor ha scritto:


> attualmente ci stanno tutti deridendo e anche se arriveranno il mio pensiero non cambia. non è il modo di fare mercato.



Concordo il mercato non si fa così. Il Gallo mi ha deluso tantissimo. Il mercato si fa in silenzio e in maniera veloce, offerta e risposta, senza teatrini. Un po' come ha fatto la Juve con Dybala e kedhira. Mica ha fatto teatrini. Mordi e fuggi veloci e via. Altro che selfie in aereo, cene al ristorante etc.


----------



## Love (20 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Dybala non è nè un campione nè un fuoriclasse, AD ORA.
> E' un attaccante, sì, ma sono due potenziali campioni nei loro ruoli...e li paghi 30 milioni.
> Poi non capisco cosa stiate a fare i conti su qualche milioni in più o in meno, neanche fossero vostri...
> Ho letto lasciamolo là e prendiamo Soriano + Bertolacci + Clasie
> *Non avete mai visto il giocatore mi sa.*



Infatti l'ho detto che non lo conosco molto..e poi i soldi manco fossero i nostri...perchè già sappiamo che dopo martinez e kondo siamo a posto cosi...e invece no...


----------



## aleslash (20 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Concordo. Fino alla sua prima versione ero più propenso a credergli, ma da un paio d'ore anche lui tende a contraddirsi. L'impressione comunque è che tutti ci stiano marciando sopra.


Palesemente, parlano di vantaggio dell'Inter prima, del Milan poi, ma l'Inter rilancia ancora, però il Milan è in vantaggio, la verità è che l'Inter ha offerto di meno e il Milan di più, quindi c'è poco da discutere attualmente


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Concordo il mercato non si fa così. Il Gallo mi ha deluso tantissimo. Il mercato si fa in silenzio e in maniera veloce, offerta e risposta, senza teatrini. Un po' come ha fatto la Juve con Dybala e kedhira. Mica ha fatto teatrini. Mordi e fuggi veloci e via. Altro che selfie in aereo, cene al ristorante etc.



Per Khedira c'era da trattate solo con il giocatore visto che andava a scadenza...poi non vorrai paragonare Khedira a Kondogbia su 
Io a mente ricordo Zamparini che è andato avanti un mese a parlare di Dybala, della Juve, dei club esteri sul giocatore, per spuntarla sul prezzo...semplicemente è la Juve e ce ne interessiamo meno, quindi non sappiamo le cose.
Mentre quando si parla di Milan, ad aprire la bocca per criticare siamo bravi tutti.


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Concordo il mercato non si fa così. Il Gallo mi ha deluso tantissimo. Il mercato si fa in silenzio e in maniera veloce, offerta e risposta, senza teatrini. Un po' come ha fatto la Juve con Dybala e kedhira. Mica ha fatto teatrini. Mordi e fuggi veloci e via. Altro che selfie in aereo, cene al ristorante etc.


Ma ragazzi è praticamente sicuro che l'inter avesse già un accordo col giocatore prima che Galliani andasse per chiudere. Galliani aveva già l'accordo col Monaco ma non con il giocatore. L'unico modo per fare una trattativa veloce e pulita era che l'Inter si tirasse indietro per non scatenare l'asta e infatti secondo me la telefonata di Galliani a Fassone aveva lo scopo di evitare questa situazione. 
Purtroppo la dirigenza Interista (e vorrei ben vedere) non c'è stata e ha deciso di giocarsi le sue carte..era impossibile condurre questa trattativa senza che scoppiasse questo casino..ripeto io odio Galliani ed è anni che lo voglio veder scoppiare ma questa volta non ha colpe e ha fatto bene stamattina a levare le tende. L'offerta c'è, è li, prendere o lasciare.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Vabbè, potrà anche darsi che il Gallo dovesse chiudere prima, ma di fatto se lo prendiamo il colpo c'è. E il mercato delle big si aggira intorno al sborsare soldi . Per favore, siate contenti per una volta (se lo prendiamo logicamente)... Non va mai bene niente


----------



## Byte01 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sinceramente oltre certe cifre non bisogna andare in quanto il milan deve fare un acquisto importante anche nel reparto difensivo...quindi serviranno altri soldi...in alternativa mi butterei sul bravissimo Axel Witsel.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Palesemente, parlando di vantaggio dell'Inter prima, del Milan poi, ma l'Inter rilancia ancora, però il Milan è in vantaggio, la verità è che l'Inter ha offerto di meno e il Milan di più, quindi c'è poco da discutere attualmente



francamente io ancora devo capire a cosa gli passa per la testa a Kondocoso. Per te si stanno scannando due squadre della stessa città. I perdazzuri sono arrivati prima e ti offrono meno. Arriva poi il Milan e ti offre di più. Anche se ti eri accordato coi perdazzuri non ti dovrebbe importare perchè sono attualmente sullo stesso livello. Dovrebbe scegliere la squadra che gli offre di più cioè il milan. 



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma l'Inter dove tira sti soldi.
> 
> Imbula
> Riscatto squiri
> ...


Bohhhh. A livello di mercato l'unico "+" da registrare potrebbe essere quello di Kovacic.
Tutto il resto sono spese



bmb ha scritto:


> Di Marzio sta raschiando il fondo del barile. Dalle 16 di ieri ha cambiato versione dei fatti almeno 6 volte.


Anche lui è andato nel pallone. Questi sono i rischi del mestiere quando si cerca di riportare aggiornamenti ogni 30 minuti


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Per Khedira c'era da trattate solo con il giocatore visto che andava a scadenza...poi non vorrai paragonare Khedira a Kondogbia su
> Io a mente ricordo Zamparini che è andato avanti un mese a parlare di Dybala, della Juve, dei club esteri sul giocatore, per spuntarla sul prezzo...semplicemente è la Juve e ce ne interessiamo meno, quindi non sappiamo le cose.
> Mentre quando si parla di Milan, ad aprire la bocca per criticare siamo bravi tutti.



Non mi dire certe cose a me che io fin'ora non ho mai criticato il Milan per questa campagna acquisti. Anzi invitavo tutti alla calma. Quindi occhio a certe sparate nei miei confronti. Per me a prescindere se prenderemo Kondogbia o meno, il mercato non si fa in sta maniera. Si opera in silenzio e basta. Le trattative vanno chiuse subito.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi è praticamente sicuro che l'inter avesse già un accordo col giocatore prima che Galliani andasse per chiudere. Galliani aveva già l'accordo col Monaco ma non con il giocatore. L'unico modo per fare una trattativa veloce e pulita era che l'Inter si tirasse indietro per non scatenare l'asta e infatti secondo me la telefonata di Galliani a Fassone aveva lo scopo di evitare questa situazione.
> Purtroppo la dirigenza Interista (e vorrei ben vedere) non c'è stata e ha deciso di giocarsi le sue carte..era impossibile condurre questa trattativa senza che scoppiasse questo casino..ripeto io odio Galliani ed è anni che lo voglio veder scoppiare ma questa volta non ha colpe e ha fatto bene stamattina a levare le tende. L'offerta c'è, è li, prendere o lasciare.



Mah...io pensavo che noi eravamo prima sulla trattativa e i falliti si sono inseriti dopo.


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Bohhhh. A livello di mercato l'unico "+" da registrare potrebbe essere quello di Kovacic.
> Tutto il resto sono spese



Io non escluderei Icardi ed Handanovic...soprattutto il secondo.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Io non escluderei Icardi ed Handanovic...soprattutto il secondo.



handanovic sta per rinnovare.


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non mi dire certe cose a me che io fin'ora non ho mai criticato il Milan per questa campagna acquisti. Anzi invitavo tutti alla calma. Quindi occhio a certe sparate nei miei confronti. Per me a prescindere se prenderemo Kondogbia o meno, il mercato non si fa in sta maniera. Si opera in silenzio e basta. Le trattative vanno chiuse subito.



Non era assolutamente un attacco personale, parlavo in generale ed era rivolto un po' a tutti, visto che la maggioranza delle persone è in quell'ottica.
Sinceramente a me interessa il risultato, del come me ne interessa veramente poco. 
"Il fine giustifica i mezzi"


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non era assolutamente un attacco personale, parlavo in generale ed era rivolto un po' a tutti, visto che la maggioranza delle persone è in quell'ottica.
> Sinceramente a me interessa il risultato, del come me ne interessa veramente poco.
> "Il fine giustifica i mezzi"


Ti do ragione però dai diciamo la verità: la questione Martinez e kondo non sta portando una bella figura al Milan.


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Tanto poi alla fine rimanderanno tutto alla prossima settimana....


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> handanovic sta per rinnovare.



Che stia per rinnovare non vuol dire assolutamente che rimanga, può farlo benissimo per fare un favore all'Inter e andare via a prezzo pieno.
Poi non ho detto che va via sicuro, penso che le alternative siano:
tengono i """""campioni"""" e mercato low cost
vendono e rifondano, andando comunque in perdita

Propenderei più per la prima, quindi ciao Kondogbia


----------



## Byte01 (20 Giugno 2015)

Che il mercato si faccia sotto traccia è cosa nota da sempre, quindi la cosa mi stupisce e non poco, e non dimentico la vicenda Tevez , contornata da cene e cenette sotto i riflettori...poi sapete come è andata a finire...loro Tevez noi Matri


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Kondogbia evidentemente molti di voi non l'hanno visto quasi mai giocare. È un giovane ed è importante per garantire fisico e qualità alla nostra rosa e al nostro centrocampo. È giusto investire anche nei giovani talenti come lui. È davvero forte come giocatore, bel, colpo se lo prendiamo


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ti do ragione però dai diciamo la verità: la questione Martinez e kondo non sta portando una bella figura al Milan.



Nessuna dichiarazione ufficiale da parte degli agenti o dei giocatori...al momento tutto questo baccano lo stanno facendo le TV.
Ognuno è libero di crederci o meno, no?
A pensare male si fa peccato, ma spesso ci si azzecca, vero Di Marzio?


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Mah...io pensavo che noi eravamo prima sulla trattativa e i falliti si sono inseriti dopo.



Nessuno si è inserito su nessuno. Noi avevamo l'accordo col Club i perdazzurri col giocatore. Con la cena col Kondo e tutta la famiglia Galliani ha convinto anche il giocatore a trovare l'accordo. Alchè l'Inter ha rilanciato per il giocatore forte dell'accordo precedente vedendolo sfuggire dalle mani ma deve ancora trovare l'accordo con il Monaco. Il kondo per correttezza e per fare i suoi interessi aspetta che l'inter formuli la sua proposta finale prima di decidere dove andrà. Andrà da chi gli offre di più, come ha detto Galliani stamane se uno dei due non si ferma chi lo prende si dissangua. Cosa che sta già succedendo peraltro.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Nessuna dichiarazione ufficiale da parte degli agenti o dei giocatori...al momento tutto questo baccano lo stanno facendo le TV.
> Ognuno è libero di crederci o meno, no?
> A pensare male si fa peccato, ma spesso ci si azzecca, vero Di Marzio?



Guarda che pure io credo che arriveranno entrambi o almeno Martinez però dico a livello di immagine comunque usciamo danneggiati anche a causa delle parole che martinez puntualmente propone


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non era assolutamente un attacco personale, parlavo in generale ed era rivolto un po' a tutti, visto che la maggioranza delle persone è in quell'ottica.
> Sinceramente a me interessa il risultato, del come me ne interessa veramente poco.
> "Il fine giustifica i mezzi"



Ok! Io ho sempre stiamo l'operato del Gallo coi soldi. Sono anche tranquillo su Jackson Martinez. Semplicemente non mi piace come sta gestendo l'operazione kondo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Sportmediaset Mancini vuole assolutamente Kondogbia.*


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Mancini vuole assolutamente Kondogbia.*



Maledetto mancini.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Mancini vuole assolutamente Kondogbia.*



Notizia di poco valore, si sapeva che lo voleva ma la differenza la fanno i soldi poco da fare.


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Mancini vuole assolutamente Kondogbia.*



sai che novita'..questi sono i meno affidabili in assoluto..un vero circo tra bargiggia,raimondi e pellegatti


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Mancini vuole assolutamente Kondogbia.*



Sto ciuffo maledetto


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Mancini vuole assolutamente Kondogbia.*



Bene che se lo prendano se vogliono, superino la nostra offerta e lo prendano. 
A me sta situazione ha già stancato. Qui tutti son convinti che se lo prende l'Inter ci svergognano ma negli affari bisogna anche saper capire quando è il momento di fermarsi perchè il gioco non vale la candela. Il "devo prenderlo per fare vedere che ce l'ho più duro" non ha senso. I soldi ci servono per rifare la squadra non per buttarli nel cesso.


----------



## ildemone85 (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Mancini vuole assolutamente Kondogbia.*



avrei mollato da tempo, il problema sono le alternative pronte, soriano e bertolacci.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Mancini vuole assolutamente Kondogbia.*



Secondo Underhill84 anche Mihaijlovic vuole assolutamente Kondogbia!!!! 

A chi devo chiedere lo stipendio?


Veramente irritante anche il modo in cui vengono trattate le notizie sul Milan. Con noi fanno i titoloni solo quando c'è da dire qualcosa di negativo


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*



Scusa admin non ho seguito esattamente le cose da stamattina. Sono rimasto che l'inter era leggermente in vantaggio ieri sera, ora che è successo?


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*



ma basta.. andate via perdazzurri. andate a marsiglia e prendete imbula.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bene che se lo prendano se vogliono, superino la nostra offerta e lo prendano.
> A me sta situazione ha già stancato. Qui tutti son convinti che se lo prende l'Inter ci svergognano ma negli affari bisogna anche saper capire quando è il momento di fermarsi perchè il gioco non vale la candela. Il "devo prenderlo per fare vedere che ce l'ho più duro" non ha senso. I soldi ci servono per rifare la squadra non per buttarli nel cesso.



esatto...


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Scusa admin non ho seguito esattamente le cose da stamattina. Sono rimasto che l'inter era leggermente in vantaggio ieri sera, ora che è successo?



Quello che leggi. Al momento, comunque, si tratta di ipotesi dei vari "esperti".


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*



"non torno a Milano senza il contratto"...è già a Milano....questo è il nostro dirigente principe....un abominio


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quello che leggi. Al momento, comunque, si tratta di ipotesi dei vari "esperti".



Admin, qualcuno ha già riportato le dichiarazioni di stamattina di Galliani?

Riassumendo, ha detto che a queste cifre, non è detto che chi si prende Kondogbia, sarà la squadra veramente vincitrice.


----------



## Hateley (20 Giugno 2015)

Se l'Inter prenderà Kondogbia venderà Kovacic, sai che affare. Alla fine non ci guadagnerà nulla, anzi Kova diventerà un campione, Kondo...boh!


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Admin, qualcuno ha già riportato le dichiarazioni di stamattina di Galliani?
> 
> Riassumendo, ha detto che a queste cifre, non è detto che chi si prende Kondogbia, sarà la squadra veramente vincitrice.



Secondo me quelle frasi sono importanti da riportare e sempre secondo me ampiamente condivisibili aldilà di tutto il resto.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Admin, qualcuno ha già riportato le dichiarazioni di stamattina di Galliani?
> 
> Riassumendo, ha detto che a queste cifre, non è detto che chi si prende Kondogbia, sarà la squadra veramente vincitrice.



Già riportate. Roba "vecchia".


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*



Non so più cosa dire ... Sono basito e urtato da tutto questo ...


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*



quei perdazzurri stanno trattando col giocatore da troppo tempo... non voglio pensare al peggio


----------



## Hateley (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> quei perdazzurri stanno trattando col giocatore da troppo tempo... non voglio pensare al peggio



Se ottengono il sì esclusivo del giocatore è finita. Non conta nulla dopo se hai l'offerta più alta col Monaco, un accordo lo troveranno..


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> quei perdazzurri stanno trattando col giocatore da troppo tempo... non voglio pensare al peggio



Io ormai son tranquillo, noi abbiamo offerto anche troppo perdendo quasi di vista la realtà. Per fortuna Galliani stamattina è rinsavito ed ha levato le tende. Se arriva alle cifre che si sentono e che ha detto Galliani benino, se va all'inter siamo consapevoli che più di così NON SI DOVEVA fare. Non è un gioco ci son di mezzo dei soldi e il futuro di una squadra.
Se ottengono il si esclusivo dal giocatore significa che gli offrono 4,5 più Bonus. Guarda te, se ti sembra un affare, prenderebbe più di Pogba ed è il primo anno che gioca in serie A.


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> quei perdazzurri stanno trattando col giocatore da troppo tempo... non voglio pensare al peggio



Questo invece secondo me è un segnale positivo, perchè se loro trattano ancora col giocatore e Galliani no vuol dire che sono loro che inseguono... almeno credo..


----------



## alexxx19 (20 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bene che se lo prendano se vogliono, superino la nostra offerta e lo prendano.
> A me sta situazione ha già stancato. Qui tutti son convinti che se lo prende l'Inter ci svergognano ma negli affari bisogna anche saper capire quando è il momento di fermarsi perchè il gioco non vale la candela. Il "devo prenderlo per fare vedere che ce l'ho più duro" non ha senso. I soldi ci servono per rifare la squadra non per buttarli nel cesso.



Concordo


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (20 Giugno 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> Se ottengono il sì esclusivo del giocatore è finita. Non conta nulla dopo se hai l'offerta più alta col Monaco, un accordo lo troveranno..



Il Monaco ha bisogno di soldi, se l'Inter non offre almeno la stessa cifra del Milan l'accordo non lo trovano


----------



## Hateley (20 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io ormai son tranquillo, noi abbiamo offerto anche troppo perdendo quasi di vista la realtà. Per fortuna Galliani stamattina è rinsavito ed ha levato le tende. Se arriva alle cifre che si sentono e che ha detto Galliani benino, se va all'inter siamo consapevoli che più di così NON SI DOVEVA fare. Non è un gioco ci son di mezzo dei soldi e il futuro di una squadra.



...e Galliani ne esce splendido in ogni caso. Ci sei cascato. Quelle frasi avevano proprio lo scopo di mettere le mani avanti: se arriva sono stato bravo, se non arriva è perché siamo stato noi a tirarci indietro perché il prezzo era salito oltre il buon senso.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> Se ottengono il sì esclusivo del giocatore è finita. Non conta nulla dopo se hai l'offerta più alta col Monaco, un accordo lo troveranno..





Victorss ha scritto:


> Io ormai son tranquillo, noi abbiamo offerto anche troppo perdendo quasi di vista la realtà. Per fortuna Galliani stamattina è rinsavito ed ha levato le tende. Se arriva alle cifre che si sentono e che ha detto Galliani benino, se va all'inter siamo consapevoli che più di così NON SI DOVEVA fare. Non è un gioco ci son di mezzo dei soldi e il futuro di una squadra.





Alberto ha scritto:


> Questo invece secondo me è un segnale positivo, perchè se loro trattano ancora col giocatore e Galliani no vuol dire che sono loro che inseguono... almeno credo..



l'unica cosa che ho capito è che il Condor offre di più però se non tolgono anche loro le tende significa che ancora ci possono sperare. secondo me più stanno dentro e più aumentano le possibilità per loro.


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> ...e Galliani ne esce splendido in ogni caso. Ci sei cascato. Quelle frasi avevano proprio lo scopo di mettere le mani avanti: se arriva sono stato bravo, se non arriva è perché siamo stato noi a tirarci indietro perché il prezzo era salito oltre il buon senso.


Mi sembra che dopo tutte le prese per i fondelli che sono state scritte quando è uscita la notizia dell'Inter che provava ad inserirsi la tua ricostruzione non tenga conto del fatto che ormai l'asta E' REALE, non è un teatrino di Galliani ma, come dimostrato dai fatti, sta accadendo veramente. Certo che avevano lo scopo di mettere le mani avanti, ci mancherebbe. In pratica ha detto: Io ho fatto quel che dovevo fare, un ottima offerta anche superiore al valore del giocatore, son venuto due volte a Monaco in 2 giorni ma, mi dispiace più di così non mi spingo perchè entrambi ci stiamo già svenando. L'ha detto chiaramente che l'agente sta facendo l'asta sull'ingaggio.
Il che potrebbe TRANQUILLAMENTE rispecchiare la realtà.
Cosa dovrebbe fare sennò? Offre 40 Milioni al Monaco e 5 milioni netti a stagione per Kondogbia? E se L'inter rilancia offre 5,5 al giocatore noi offriamo 6?? Lo sapete come vanno a finire ste cose? Sembra che stiamo parlando dell'asta del fantacalcio..


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma vi siete dimenticati che il Milan ha pure la preferenza del giocatore


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Ma vi siete dimenticati che il Milan ha pure la preferenza del giocatore


noi abbiamo l'accordo col monaco. i perdazzuri hanno l'accordo col giocatore


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Ma vi siete dimenticati che il Milan ha pure la preferenza del giocatore



tutte boiate..chi lo paga di + lo prende..il resto è fuffa


----------



## Hateley (20 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che dopo tutte le prese per i fondelli che sono state scritte quando è uscita la notizia dell'Inter che provava ad inserirsi la tua ricostruzione non tenga conto del fatto che ormai l'asta E' REALE, non è un teatrino di Galliani ma, come dimostrato dai fatti, sta accadendo veramente. Certo che avevano lo scopo di mettere le mani avanti, ci mancherebbe. In pratica ha detto: Io ho fatto quel che dovevo fare, un ottima offerta anche superiore al valore del giocatore, son venuto due volte a Monaco in 2 giorni ma, mi dispiace più di così non mi spingo perchè entrambi ci stiamo già svenando. L'ha detto chiaramente che l'agente sta facendo l'asta sull'ingaggio.
> Il che potrebbe TRANQUILLAMENTE rispecchiare la realtà.
> Cosa dovrebbe fare sennò? Offre 40 Milioni al Monaco e 5 milioni netti a stagione per Kondogbia? E se L'inter rilancia offre 5,5 al giocatore noi offriamo 6?? Lo sapete come vanno a finire ste cose? Sembra che stiamo parlando dell'asta del fantacalcio..



Quelle sono cifre sparate dai giornalisti. Le cifre reali non si sanno, ma intanto zio Fester si è parato il c.ulo.....


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*



Manca solo il Sì di Zaccardo 

Vedremo a sto punto...


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2015)

pirlo119 ha scritto:


> vi leggo da ieri, vorrei dire la mia....Non è meglio lasciarlo a loro adesso che la cifra si è alzata parecchio e con quei soldi prendere altri 2? tipo Baselli o Pirlo che adesso sta pensando di lasciare la Juve...comunque fidiamoci di Galliani !



Ragazzi ma 'sti troll di questi giorni?!?
Bannare e fateci caso.


----------



## RE_CARLO (20 Giugno 2015)

Ciao ragazzi... sono nuovo e sono tifoso della juve.Voglio scrivere su questo forum per scambiare delle opinioni sulle nostre squadre e anche delle altre all'occorrenza discutendo su tutto quello che riguarda il calcio con voi osservando il regolamento del forum.


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> Quelle sono cifre sparate dai giornalisti. Le cifre reali non si sanno, ma intanto zio Fester si è parato il c.ulo.....



E, dato che non si sanno, come fai a sapere che non siano quelle? L'unica cosa che si sà è che c'è un asta in corso, ci abbiamo partecipato come dimostrano i fatti. Non credi che ad un certo punto sia giusto che uno si fermi? Si è parato il didietro perchè sta volta non ha fatto nulla di male, sta conducendo la trattativa in maniera molto sensata secondo me, sempre che quelle voci che girano sulla nostra offerta siano vere, perchè se avesse offerto 40 Mil più oltre 4,5 di stipendio per me già non ha piu senso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*



Tutta scenata, Noi non ci siamo piu per me altrimenti il Gallo non sarebbe mai andato via sono sicura stanno tirando sta tarantella per le lunghe per farlo spacciare per un super acquisto ai danni del Milan.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Tutta scenata, Noi non ci siamo piu per me altrimenti il Gallo non sarebbe mai andato via sono sicura stanno tirando sta tarantella per le lunghe per farlo spacciare per un super acquisto ai danni del Milan.



credo anche io che ormai sia andato. non si ha una news da più di 2 ore e quelli sono rintanati col giocatore. il condom è a Milano e starà mangiando da giannino.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma su MC non ci sono novità?


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma Galliani ora invece di farsi il week end a Forte dei Marmi perchè non va a Marsiglia ed offre 25 mln per Imbula più 3,5 di ingaggio visto che l'inter ha solo l'accordo con l'OM per 18-20? fosse anche per disturbarli e fargli capire che se prendono Kongodbia devono svenarsi e devono svenarsi anche per Imbula...


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> credo anche io che ormai sia andato. non si ha una news da più di 2 ore e quelli sono rintanati col giocatore. il condom è a Milano e starà mangiando da giannino.


Sicuro, stanno continuando a fare questa scenetta patetica per farlo passare come un super scippo ecc, Galliani non è fesso se era cosi avanti nella trattativa restava la e continuava, non torna in Italia sapendo che i dirigenti dell'Inter restano la.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*


.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ti do ragione però dai diciamo la verità: la questione Martinez e kondo non sta portando una bella figura al Milan.


Le prese in giro all Inter per il mancato scambio Guarin Vucinic sembrano un lontano ricordo


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Le cose chiare sono molte 

1) Di Marzio si è infangato la reputazione con questa trattativa
2) Chi prende Kondogbia fa un "danno" economico
3) Chi prende Kondogbia il prossimo anno dovrà aumentargli lo stipendio visto che chiederà sicuramente un aumento dell'ingaggio, mercenario com'è (e non mi dite che fa bene perchè a 21 anni dovresti mangiarti il mondo e pensare a vincere e non hai soldi (che comunque avrebbe ottenuto lo stesso))
4) come detto altrove, lascerei le due trattative e andrei su giocatori più seri, con agenti più seri


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani ora invece di farsi il week end a Forte dei Marmi perchè non va a Marsiglia ed offre 25 mln per Imbula più 3,5 di ingaggio visto che l'inter ha solo l'accordo con l'OM per 18-20? fosse anche per disturbarli e fargli capire che se prendono Kongodbia devono svenarsi e devono svenarsi anche per Imbula...


 Si stanno vendicando di Bonaventura lol


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Le cose chiare sono molte
> 
> 1) Di Marzio si è infangato la reputazione con questa trattativa
> 2) Chi prende Kondogbia fa un "danno" economico
> ...



5)Puoi andare su tutti i giocatori ma se hai Galliani è un disastro.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> 5)Puoi andare su tutti i giocatori ma se hai Galliani è un disastro.



Galliani può avere tutte le colpe di questo mondo e io lo odio, ma se trovi l'accordo con due società e due giocatori e poi questi ascoltano altre squadre la colpa non è sua dai...


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*


.


----------



## RE_CARLO (20 Giugno 2015)

Se mi permettete voglio esprimere la mia opinione sul'affare Kondogbia.Troppi teatrini intorno a questo giocatore da parte di Milan e Inter che poi alla storia dell'inserimento dei nerazzurri non ci credo.Dove li prendono i soldi,non c'è l'hanno dai su non crediamo alle favole.Non vorrei che fosse tutta una manovra rossonerazzurra per intortare i tifosi dell'una e dell'altra squadra essendo in piena campagna abbonamenti entrambi i club.Vedrete che alla fine non lo prenderanno ne Milan ne Inter.Basta con sti aperitivi pranzi,cene troppi viaggi di Galliani andati a vuoto se parti per andare a prendere un giocatore lo devi portare a casa perchè significa che sei andato a mettere nero su bianco quando sai del costo del certellino e dell'ingaggio che pretende il giocatore.Invece tutti sti viaggi per nulla hanno stancato...avete ragione se vi sentite presi in giro io sto dalla vostra parte perchè anch'io da tifoso della juve quando c'era la banda Cobolli soffrivo da cani.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*



Comunque ci stiamo facendo una figura assurda, ci sta prendendo in giro, praticamente chiunque...

[MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] No alle parole censurate, anche nascoste o velate!


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Si stanno vendicando di Bonaventura lol



Benissimo ma questa vendetta deve costargli cara... a suon di mln se li vogliono tutti e due...


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Io non capisco che in cosi tanti attacchino tante volte Galliani per niente. Forza condor, portaci sto' Kondogbia! Vediamo come finirà, ma comunque prendere questo guocatore significherebbe avere un giovane talento in rosa e dimostrare che siamo tornati


----------



## RE_CARLO (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> 5)Puoi andare su tutti i giocatori ma se hai Galliani è un disastro.



Galliani non ha colpe se tu gli dai i soldi lui ti porta pure Messi...dai su non prendiamoci in giro..i soldi li tira fuori la proprietà non l'AD del Club...e questo vale per ogni squadra.


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Io non ci posso credere che in cosi tanti attacchino tante volte Galliani per niente. Forza condor, portaci sto' Kondogbia! Vediamo come finirà, ma comunque prendelo significherebbe che abbiamo un giovane talentoin rosa e dimostrare che siamo tornati


La colpa di Galliani secondo me non è relativa al fatto che possa perdere Kondogbia, ma come dicevo poco più sù permettergli di soffiarci Kondogbia e fargli prendere Imbula ad una cifra bassa... deve andare a Marsiglia e mettergli i bastoni tra le ruote per Imbula... questo farebbe un buon dirigente, visto che loro non hanno avuto scrupoli a precipitarsi a Montecarlo per Kondogbia..


----------



## markjordan (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> la figuraccia l'abbiamo già fatta, ora resta da capire se sarà anche epocale. Secondo me non è assolutamente il modo di fare le trattative. Se veramente c'era prima l'Inter prendi parti e ti fiondi senza che lo sa nessuno e chiudi subito senza dare la minima opportunità alla concorrenza di muoversi se c'è uno spiraglio per prenderlo. noi abbiamo fatto l'esatto opposto.


nessuno ?
i procuratori chiamano x rilanciare
meglio non poteva fare , se non va ha fatto spendere all'inter una caterva


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto può cambiare in pochi secondi su Kondogbia. L'Inter ha lasciato per andare ad incontrare l'agente di Kondogbia. Galliani non è a Montecarlo ma l'offerta del Milan è altissima e fortissima. L'Inter è convinta di chiudere ma è indietro con il giocatore. Ripetiamo, Milan in vantaggio ma tutto può ancora cambiare.*


.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2015)

Sono 10 anni che barboneggiamo in giro per l europa prendendo in giro tutti con i riscatti non fatti ecc ecc ... Questo ci meritiamo ... Stiamo facendo la peggior figura possibile in OGNI TRATTATIVA


----------



## RE_CARLO (20 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Comunque ci stiamo facendo una figura assurda, ci sta prendendo per il c, praticamente chiunque...



Io non godo delle disfatte degli altri... Però voi non dovevate fare troppo affidamento sulle notizie sparate dai media.Telelombardia non si può sentire... davano per fatto l'arrivo di Ancelotti poi di Conte come allenatori di Ibra di Martinez sono loro che dovete fermare innanzitutto inviando email di protesta.Non si possono prendere in giro così i tifosi.Come è ridicolo Sky quando parlano di Cavani alla juve...l'altro giorno ho alzato la cornetta del telefono ed ho detto a chi mi ha risposto che quelli di Skysport 24 e di coloro che si occupano di calciomercato di smetterla di sparate boiate sul calciomercao della juve.Cavani è impossibile lo sanno pure i muri...come lo è pure Falcao ed Higuain nomi questi sempre accostati alla juventus.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Per il corriere dello sport kondogbia è dell'inter. non so se sono affidabili.


----------



## J&B (20 Giugno 2015)

andate a vedere l'home page del corriere dello sport. dice che ha vinto l'inter.
spero si sbaglino.


----------



## Ciora (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Per il corriere dello sport kondogbia è dell'inter. non se sono affidabili.





Franco Ordine (giornalista del giornale molto vicino alle cose di casa berlusconi) in diretta a Telelombardia ha affermato "ho l'impressione che tra un po' dovranno correggere"


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia è dell'Inter, che ha vinto il derby col Milan.

Aspettiamo conferme.*


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia è dell'Inter, che ha vinto il derby col Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme.*



Acquisto fatto solo per fare il dispetto al Milan, curioso di vedere ora come si muoveranno. 

Contento non abbiano preso un simile elemento.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine (giornalista del giornale molto vicino alle cose di casa berlusconi) in diretta a Telelombardia ha affermato "ho l'impressione che tra un po' dovranno correggere"



Telelombardia non è affidabile e Ordine... 



Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia è dell'Inter, che ha vinto il derby col Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme.*



bo non so cosa pensare


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia è dell'Inter, che ha vinto il derby col Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme.*


 Ha vinto cosa?  noi avevamo già abbandonato la trattativa stamattina.


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> andate a vedere l'home page del corriere dello sport. dice che ha vinto l'inter.
> spero si sbaglino.



Probabilmente è finita.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia è dell'Inter, che ha vinto il derby col Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme.*



Azz ..


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia è dell'Inter, che ha vinto il derby col Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme.*



Fosse confermato, fallimento TOTALE, su tutta la linea. Esito della trattativa, comunicazione, strategia, TUTTO.


----------



## RE_CARLO (20 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> La colpa di Galliani secondo me non è relativa al fatto che possa perdere Kondogbia, ma come dicevo poco più sù permettergli di soffiarci Kondogbia e fargli prendere Imbula ad una cifra bassa... deve andare a Marsiglia e mettergli i bastoni tra le ruote per Imbula... questo farebbe un buon dirigente, visto che loro non hanno avuto scrupoli a precipitarsi a Montecarlo per Kondogbia..



Ma tu pensi veramente che l'inter ti possa soffiare Kondogbia?se non lo prendi è perchè non eri realmente interessato al giocatore...magari per il costo del cartellino che è troppo alto e su di lui ci sono anche Real e un'altra squadra europea che ora mi sfugge....


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2015)

Sono molto curioso di conoscere le cifre. Perche se l'offerta dell'Inter era di 27 in 3 anni e la nostra 35 subito e 4 al giocatore c è qualcosa che non torna


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

magari il corriere vuole solo click in piu'...e' difficile che sappiano loro qualcosa prima di tutti gli altri


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sono molto curioso di conoscere le cifre. Perche se l'offerta dell'Inter era di 27 in 3 anni e la nostra 35 subito e 4 al giocatore c è qualcosa che non torna



...qualcosa che non torna facilmente intuibile.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia è dell'Inter, che ha vinto il derby col Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme.*



Ridicoli...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia è dell'Inter, che ha vinto il derby col Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme.*




Galliani dovrebbe dimettersi per manifesta incapacità


----------



## RE_CARLO (20 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Azz ..



Non credere a ste cavolate... ieri era del Milan..oggi dell'inter...domani andrà definitivamente ad un top club europeo...mettendo fine a sti teatrini tra le due milanesi....vedrai...


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sono molto curioso di conoscere le cifre. Perche se l'offerta dell'Inter era di 27 in 3 anni e la nostra 35 subito e 4 al giocatore c è qualcosa che non torna



Fosse così vuol dire che noi non siamo mai stati sul giocatore visto che il pelato ha parlato di 40 milioni (forse i 30 di Iturbe dell'anno scorso  )

Detto ciò, han fatto bene a mollare ma se siamo stati sul giocatore strategia completamente fallimentare, che scempio.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia è dell'Inter, che ha vinto il derby col Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme.*



Amen


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia è dell'Inter, che ha vinto il derby col Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme.*



però è delle 13.11, c'è scritto sabato 20 giugno ore 13.11, almeno che non abbiano modificato una base già lì da due ore è roba vecchia....


----------



## Ciora (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Telelombardia non è affidabile e Ordine...




Bah, Ordine lavora al giornale di proprietà di Berlusconi, ha le mani in pasta e notizie dirette. Per sbilanciarsi così, qualcosa avrà saputo dai piani alti.


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia è dell'Inter, che ha vinto il derby col Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme.*



Aspettiamo l'ufficialità a 'sto punto.
Si è perso male, bravo Adriano.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> però è delle 13.11, c'è scritto sabato 20 giugno ore 13.11, almeno che non abbiano modificato una base già lì da due ore è roba vecchia....



Hanno aggiornato ora con orario 15:13


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

anche calciomercato.com due giorni disse che era fatta col milan..

aspettiamo fonti serie


----------



## RE_CARLO (20 Giugno 2015)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine (giornalista del giornale molto vicino alle cose di casa berlusconi) in diretta a Telelombardia ha affermato "ho l'impressione che tra un po' dovranno correggere"



Si sarà sicuramente così...ma non perchè Kondogbia viene al Milan...almeno ieri lo stesso Ordine ha detto che su Kondogbia siamo sulle montagne russe perchè sul giocatore ci sono top club europei che giocano in Champions.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia è dell'Inter, che ha vinto il derby col Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme.*


Roba immonda, fortuna che quest'anno Sky l'ho già levato per altri motivi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Giugno 2015)

cioè ma vi fate le seghe mentali per un articolo del corriere dello sport???


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> anche calciomercato.com due giorni disse che era fatta col milan..
> 
> aspettiamo fonti serie



Beh, credo che tra un sito internet e un quotidiano nazionale ci siano un po' di differenze...


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> però è delle 13.11, c'è scritto sabato 20 giugno ore 13.11, almeno che non abbiano modificato una base già lì da due ore è roba vecchia....



Il ragazzo che ha postato l'aggiornamento ha dato l'annuncio poco fa su twitter .


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Bah, Ordine lavora al giornale di proprietà di Berlusconi, ha le mani in pasta e notizie dirette. Per sbilanciarsi così, qualcosa avrà saputo dai piani alti.



bo a me non ispira molta affidabilità. comunque nessuna notizia da 2 ore di di marzio significa che c'è qualcosa che puzza



sion ha scritto:


> anche calciomercato.com due giorni disse che era fatta col milan..
> 
> aspettiamo fonti serie


infatti qui parecchi siti hanno fatto figure ridicole


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia è dell'Inter, che ha vinto il derby col Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme.*



Ho salvato lo screenshot


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia è dell'Inter, che ha vinto il derby col Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme.*



Sul loro sito scrivono che lo pagheranno più di 35 milioni e guadagnerà 4 milioni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia è dell'Inter, che ha vinto il derby col Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme.*



Bene, bravissimi, complimenti vivissimi.


Che vergogna.


----------



## Ciora (20 Giugno 2015)

Ahinoi DI MARZIO ha parlato

L'@inter sta chiudendo con #kongdobia, poi andrà dal @AS_Monaco, l'affare sembra davvero al momento della svolta. Tra poco


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Comunque non sò quanti sia veritiera la notizia del CDS visto che su skybet ancora ci sono le quote e il Milan è dato 1.65, mentre l'inter 2,50... credo le avrebbero già tolte se così fosse...


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2015)

Adieu.

Bella roba.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia è dell'Inter, che ha vinto il derby col Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme.*



Quando il Gallo è andato via da Montecarlo stamattina era già finita li la trattativa, Sky voleva semplicemente continuare il teatrino dando il Milan ancora in vantaggio per poi fare il "colpo" a sensazione con Kondo va all'inter.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Va a finire che non prendiamo ne questo ne martinez e dopo voglio vedere ....


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

*.*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Giugno 2015)

di marzio conferma...il milan calcio è morto...adios


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



Disastro totale.


----------



## davoreb (20 Giugno 2015)

Il corriere dello sport e melma, vediamo....


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



è fatta. bravo Galliani ottimo lavoro. vado a chiudere per un giocatore cit.


----------



## RE_CARLO (20 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo l'ufficialità a 'sto punto.
> Si è perso male, bravo Adriano.



Ma secondo te l'inter dove li prendeva tutti sti soldi per Kondogbia.... è stata solo una manovra di disturno per far si che il giocatore non andasse al Milan facendo innalzare il costo del cartellino e dell'ingaggio...tutto a favore della Doyen Sports e del Monaco ora chi lo prende dovrà tirare fuori almeno 40 milioni e dare anche di più al giocatore rispetto a quello che gli aveva proposto il Milan e sinceramente 40 milioni le due milanesi non le tirano fuori...d'altra parte lo ha detto lo stesso Galliani...che il costo del giocatore è salito.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Quando il Gallo è andato via da Montecarlo stamattina era già finita li la trattativa, Sky voleva semplicemente continuare il teatrino dando il Milan ancora in vantaggio per poi fare il "colpo" a sensazione con Kondo va all'inter.



Ovviamente.
Fanno pur sempre televisione, è il loro mestiere quello di creare casi.

Prima di tutto dovrebbero essere giornalisti ma vabbè, si sa come vanno queste cose.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



Beh a sto punto sorgono molti dubbi sulle reali potenzialità del Milan sul mercato. Ma dubbi enormi direi.....


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



Che società di buffoni punto e basta,meritano zero fiducia e io che credevo che le cose fossero cambiate !


----------



## Kaw (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma:L'inter sta chiudendo con kongdobia, poi andrà dal AS_Monaco, l'affare sembra davvero al momento della svolta.*


Basta così.
Andiamo a prendere qualcun altro, trattativa assurda!!!!


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2015)

Galliani deve nascondersi.
E il male era esclusivamente Berlusconi.
Rasi al suolo da una squadretta. Vergogna.


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2015)

Ah quindi ancora devono trattare con il Monaco? Ma allo stesso tempo è dell'Inter? 

Magari andrà davvero dai perdazzurri ma abbiamo assistito al festival dei giornalai in questi 3 giorni


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine (giornalista del giornale molto vicino alle cose di casa berlusconi) in diretta a Telelombardia ha affermato "ho l'impressione che tra un po' dovranno correggere"



Speriamo in Telelombardia... Altrimenti vabbè.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia, che disastro totale che e state questa trattative sotto ogni punto di vita.

Vergognoso il Gallo, veramente vergognoso.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



D'ora in poi non voglio più sentire parlare di una sola trattativa (o presunta tale). Questo essere ha fatto viaggi e cene per IL NULLA.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



siamo sempre lì, non hanno i soldi per prenderlo dal Monaco.
noi ci abbiamo già parlato e riparlato col Monaco, loro ci parlano solo ora?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



Pagliacci, mi sa che non ci sono soldi.


----------



## Tahva (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*


Noi abbiamo rinnovato a De Jong. "Siamo a posto così" cit.
Quindi non abbiamo ancora prove che i soldi per il mercato esistano, bene. Complimenti.


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



svergognati dall'inter..senza parole


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



Peccato per la qualità del giocatore, ma a queste cifre è troppo rischioso. Spero a questo punto di vedere presto novità per Martinez e offerte per altri centrocampisti.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*


Che vergogna. Basta.


----------



## davoreb (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma:L'inter sta chiudendo con kongdobia, poi andrà dal AS_Monaco, l'affare sembra davvero al momento della svolta.*



Quindi tutto sto casino e non hanno ancora l'accordo con il Monaco???? A me sembra tutto in alto mare.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> siamo sempre lì, non hanno i soldi per prenderlo dal Monaco.
> noi ci abbiamo già parlato e riparlato col Monaco, loro ci parlano solo ora?



se hanno l'accordo totale col giocatore è finita. e sembra così


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



Clap clap clap.
E ora sotto con JM, c'è un altro giocatore da perdere.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (20 Giugno 2015)

Tranquilli....rinnoviamo a muntari.....


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Giugno 2015)

Figura indegna.
Zero euro spesi a fronte dei millantati 120 mln, distrutti da una prova di forza dell'Inter che pareva non avesse un euro.

Berlusconi e Galliani ci hanno deluso ancora .

E adesso?
Muntari e De Jong?!


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



Perfetto, se dopo questo si perde Martinez allora si che può iniziare una vera campagna di critiche contro il Milan e Galliani.


----------



## RE_CARLO (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



Di Marzio deve smetterla di fare terrorismo mediatico.Ieri l'inter ha incontrato il Monaco lo deve incontrare di nuovo?che pagliacci quelli di Sky.


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2015)

E qualcuno era contento del rinnovo di De Jong a 2,5 l'anno per 2 anni, ecco il nostro nuovo acquisto.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma sti soldi ci stanno? E l'Inter da quando mai spende così tanto?


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Clap clap clap.
> E ora sotto con JM, c'è un altro giocatore da perdere.



Se aspetta e spera jajaja ! rinnovo a muntari e dentro boateng questa è la nostra dimensione !


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Giugno 2015)

.
[MENTION=1566]Fabiuzzo90[/MENTION] No caps lock!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma seriamente. L'Inter da dove li prende sti soldi? Per me hanno già venduto Icardi.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Magari hanno ragione quelli di Telelombardia. Scusa, poi, Galliani, che si era detto disposto a superare 40 milioni, rilancia se l'Inter sta provando lo 
sgambetto. Comunque fino a ieri era ritenuto sicuramente un giocatore già del Milan, per cui vediamo


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



a me sembra che Di Marzio su questa trattativa non sappia proprio nulla, se ne esce con queste cose dopo aver letto uscite esterne (sia che fosse AS o addirittura il CDS).
si è contraddetto decine di volte.
oh, rimane un ottimo giornalista, però su questa trattativa a me pare non abbia notizie di prima mano.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Ho appena sentito il servizio di Sky, l'Inter ha fatto bene a rimanere li' stamattina, ha definito l'accordo con il giocatore, dubito che a questo punto possa ripensarci, l'accordo con il Monaco era già definito stanotte, quindi è andato.... ragazzi ci hanno "scippato" Kondogbia, grazie Galliani, sei un fenomeno......


----------



## Kaw (20 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*


Curioso di leggere le cifre, sia l'ingaggio che il cartellino, potremo capire molto da questo...


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente. L'Inter da dove li prende sti soldi? Per me hanno già venduto Icardi.



Avranno venduto Kovacic, comunque poco importa. Brutta botta per noi


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



Niente, un'altra stagione buttata.


Abbiamo zero credibilità, il mondo ci ride dietro, ci vorranno altri 10 anni prima di tornare decenti, fa tutto schifo.


----------



## J&B (20 Giugno 2015)

La società deve dare spiegazioni ai tifosi per certi comportamenti,cominciassero a spiegare il ritardo dell'annuncio di JM.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



Una squadra che AVREBBE un budget di 100/120/150 milioni, DISTRUTTA in 2 giorni da una che si diceva non avesse manco un euro per piangere. E' uno dei danni d'immagine più clamorosi che si ricordi.

P.S. Comincio a pensare che questi fantomatici soldi, non esistano.


----------



## danjr (20 Giugno 2015)

RE_CARLO ha scritto:


> Di Marzio deve smetterla di fare terrorismo mediatico.Ieri l'inter ha incontrato il Monaco lo deve incontrare di nuovo?che pagliacci quelli di Sky.



Io dissi che avrei rimpianto l'italmilan e infatti lo sto rimpiangendo, ci saremmo avitati questa serie di figure indegne. tanto poi finisce che ricopriamo d'oro eder, okaka, soriano e baselli. Dai che la musica è cambiata....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Giugno 2015)

Questa trattativa ormai annoia, le TV hanno capito che ci possono marciare e continuano a dare notizie a caso.

Kondogbia è dell'Inter ma devono ancora parlare col Monaco. Che notizia è?


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



stando a Di Marzio hanno l'accordo totale col giocatore. E' Finita.

Anche la gazzetta dice che siamo fuori. Non ho parole


----------



## RE_CARLO (20 Giugno 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Quindi tutto sto casino e non hanno ancora l'accordo con il Monaco???? A me sembra tutto in alto mare.



Infatti è tutta na boutade... sti tipi di giocatori non verranno a Milano ne sulla spunda nerrazzurra ne su quella rossonera.Vedrete che arriverà il club estero e se lo prende.... e così i dirigenti rossonerazzurri per farsi belli agli occhi dei tifosi potranno dire abbiamo fatto il massimo ma alla fine è arriivato il Manchester di turno e l'ha preso perchè noi a quelle cifre non possiamo competere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



Anche la gds conferma, potete chiudere mi sa.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Galliani vai lì con i controcazxi e spara un bel 100 milioni


----------



## RE_CARLO (20 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Questa trattativa ormai annoia, le TV hanno capito che ci possono marciare e continuano a dare notizie a caso.
> 
> Kondogbia è dell'Inter ma devono ancora parlare col Monaco. Che notizia è?



Ti straquoto....


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> a me sembra che Di Marzio su questa trattativa non sappia proprio nulla, se ne esce con queste cose dopo aver letto uscite esterne (sia che fosse AS o addirittura il CDS).
> si è contraddetto decine di volte.
> oh, rimane un ottimo giornalista, però su questa trattativa a me pare non abbia notizie di prima mano.



ancora a prendersela con Di Marzio?Ma secondo voi si inventa la trattativa dell'Inter per farci un dispetto?si sa da ieri sera che il giocatore ha dato la preferenza l'Inter,basta vedere come si è svolta la trattativa...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Giugno 2015)

Vado controcorrente. Per me Kondogbia vuole solo l'Inter. E il Milan ha potuto fare ben poco. Ma sottolineo che è una mia impressione.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Adesso mi auguro vadano a prendere qualcuno da 30-35 ma temo in Bertolacci, Soriano e Baselli. Ma io vorrei sapere come é andata perché avevamo fatto una super offerta come si leggeva.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Avranno venduto Kovacic, comunque poco importa. Brutta botta per noi



Aspettiamo conferme per quest'affare, ma oltre a questa botta, gia ne abbiamo ricevuta una con la questione Ancelotti e successivamente con Ibra. Aggiungiamo a questo anche il fatto che riguardo a Martinez ancora non sappiamo se arriva o no e direi che cominciano ad esserci i presupposti per preoccuparsi


----------



## RE_CARLO (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Anche la gds conferma, potete chiudere mi sa.


Ieri la gazzetta lo dava per fatto al Milan.Come si può essere così meschini i giornalisti sono la peggiore specie.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

.,.,.,.


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2015)

Vediamo le cifre ora, saranno riusciti a strappare un pagamento di 25-26 mln in due anni?
Al giocatore quanto andrà?
Da quello che si leggeva ieri c'era una differenza di 7-8 mln tra le offerte e il Milan offriva di più al giocatore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma sti soldi ci stanno? E l'Inter da quando mai spende così tanto?


Probabilmente i soldi non sono mai esistiti. Inscenano queste finte trattative per metterci a tacere e dare l'apparenza che il vento sia cambiato, quando invece fanno figure ancora più meschine del solito.
Pensavo non potessero più sorprendermi dopo anni di prese in giro, invece sono riusciti ancora una volta a spiazzarmi.
Sono dei geni, questo bisogna riconoscerglielo. Se avessero lo stesso impegno per rendere il Milan una vera squadra invece di umiliare il tifoso milanista in questo modo con queste fantasie tolkeniane dei presunti millanta milioni di euro e trattative sensazionali, probabilmente saremmo una tra le squadre più forti al mondo.




Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Questo sarebbe il tanto acclamato ritorno? ora il gap da colmare non è solo più con la juve, ma anche con inter e roma... altro anno da 6-10 posto...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Giugno 2015)

Kondogbia non vale cifre che inizino con il numero 4
Se andrà da loro, ce ne facciamo una ragione e valuteremo chi arriverà al suo posto


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Non ci vorrei credere che Kondo abbia preferito l'Inter a noi e la Doyen Sport cosa sta facendo?


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Questa trattativa ormai annoia, le TV hanno capito che ci possono marciare e continuano a dare notizie a caso.
> 
> Kondogbia è dell'Inter ma devono ancora parlare col Monaco. Che notizia è?



Probabile sia vero quello che dici. Effettivamente tra ieri oggi sembrerebbe stiano dando notizie un po' cosi, buttate lì...


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Qui qualcuno deve delle spiegazioni, fai 4 viaggi a Montecarlo e non combini nulla, gli altri in mezza giornata chiudono la trattativa, è inaccettabile


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*La Gazzetta e il Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia all'Inter. Vinto il derby con il Milan.

Di Marzio: l'Inter ha trovato l'accordo con Kondogbia. Ora si cercherà quello con il Monaco. Trattativa vicina alla svolta. L'Inter ha fissato le visite mediche per Kondogbia.

Quotare*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Kondogbia non vale cifre che inizino con il numero 4
> Se andrà da loro, ce ne facciamo una ragione e valuteremo chi arriverà al suo posto


Penso lo pagheranno sotto i 30 tranquillamente, i rilanci o le offerte facciamo finta di farle per fare scena come abbiamo fatto con Iturbe, in realtà noi non abbiamo un euro.


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Giugno 2015)

Scusatemi, eh! Ma ho letto le cifre scritte nell'articolo del CdS, 35 Mln+ Più di 4 di ingaggio, ci è andata bene, è una cifra spropositata! Ora ovviamente se deve arrivare un Bertolacci di turno allora è un problema, ma se arriva un giocatore magari più forte ma che costa meno (Xhaka) anche chi se ne frega di Kondogbia...


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta e il Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia all'Inter. Vinto il derby con il Milan.
> 
> Di Marzio: l'Inter ha trovato l'accordo con Kondogbia. Ora si cercherà quello con il Monaco. Trattativa vicina alla svolta.
> 
> Quotare*



addirittura hanno programmato le visite mediche per lunedì


----------



## RE_CARLO (20 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Una squadra che AVREBBE un budget di 100/120/150 milioni, DISTRUTTA in 2 giorni da una che si diceva non avesse manco un euro per piangere. E' uno dei danni d'immagine più clamorosi che si ricordi.
> 
> P.S. Comincio a pensare che questi fantomatici soldi, non esistano.



Magna tranquillo .... l'inter ha meno soldi di voi anche senza Mister Bee...anche se avesse venduto Kovacici ed Icardi messi insieme ...non si potrebbero permettere un colpo da 35 milioni...sono indebitati fino al collo e sotto al lente d'ingrandimento della UEFA in termini di FPF....


----------



## Efferosso (20 Giugno 2015)

Chiunque lo prenderà ora ci smenerà tanti soldi altro che.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: L'Inter ha programmato le visite mediche per lunedì a Kondogbia, altro segnale. Adesso i dirigenti incontreranno il Monaco.*


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'Inter sta chiudendo con Kondogbia. Poi andrà a trattare col Monaco. Siamo vicini alla svolta.*



Galliani è solo un incapace.. come al solito fatti zero. Ancora nessun giocatore ufficile.

Inutile dire che un dirigente serio, dopo che ha perso il suo obiettivo, va subito a chiudere per un altro. Ma tornerà a Milano con i soliti sorrisi e scarica tutte le colpe sul giocatore.

Ci ritroveremo al raduno con zero innesti. L'Inter ha già preso Miranda e Kondo..


----------



## J&B (20 Giugno 2015)

Adesso subito su Allan. E' cio che farei io.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta e il Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia all'Inter. Vinto il derby con il Milan.
> 
> Di Marzio: l'Inter ha trovato l'accordo con Kondogbia. Ora si cercherà quello con il Monaco. Trattativa vicina alla svolta. L'Inter ha fissato le visite mediche per Kondogbia.
> 
> Quotare*




Finita. Ennesima figura da morti di fame. Galliani dimettiti.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta e il Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia all'Inter. Vinto il derby con il Milan.
> 
> Di Marzio: l'Inter ha trovato l'accordo con Kondogbia. Ora si cercherà quello con il Monaco. Trattativa vicina alla svolta. L'Inter ha fissato le visite mediche per Kondogbia.
> 
> Quotare*



Galliani vattene


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Adesso subito su Allan. E' cio che farei io.


ma quale allan... qui c'è da sotterrarsi


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta e il Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia all'Inter. Vinto il derby con il Milan.
> 
> Di Marzio: l'Inter ha trovato l'accordo con Kondogbia. Ora si cercherà quello con il Monaco. Trattativa vicina alla svolta. L'Inter ha fissato le visite mediche per Kondogbia.
> 
> Quotare*



Lo sapevo, l'avevo detto che se GAlliani aveva lasciato Monaco era perchè aveva interotto la trattativa, certo siamo passati in una settimana a IBra,Kondo e MArtinez al nulla totale se queste sono le premesse ne vedremo delle belle.


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Non ci vorrei credere che Kondo abbia preferito l'Inter a noi e la Doyen Sport cosa sta facendo?



Quello che fa dall'inizio di questa vicenda: nulla.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta e il Corriere dello Sport: Kondogbia all'Inter. Vinto il derby con il Milan.
> 
> Di Marzio: l'Inter ha trovato l'accordo con Kondogbia. Ora si cercherà quello con il Monaco. Trattativa vicina alla svolta.
> 
> Quotare*



Se tutti si sbilanciano così direi che c'è poco da dubitare. Casomai i dubbi dovremmo averli sul nostro famigerato progetto ...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Giugno 2015)

L'unica cosa certa è che come sempre nessuno darà spiegazioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: 5 anni di contratto per Kondogbia, tra poco la firma con l'Inter. Che vuole poi prendere anche Imbula..*


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

sono curioso delle cifre...voglio vedere dove trova tutte queste risorse economiche l'inter...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Giugno 2015)

L'hanno pagato quasi 40 milioni
Quasi 5 milioni di ingaggio all'anno
mi auguro che noi spenderemo quei soldi per giocatori validi


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma dove diamine trova 60 mln per Kondogbia più imbula ?!


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: 5 anni di contratto per Kondogbia, tra poco la firma con l'Inter. Che vuole poi prendere anche Imbula..*



Eh ma l'inter non ha i soldi cit hanno già speso un botto miranda 15, Kondo 30, Imbula 20 noi parole e parole e 0 acquisti.


----------

